# Unpopular gaming opinions



## pokedude729

Exactly what the title says

I personally think that Mewtwo didn't need to come back as DLC in smash 4. He was fun in melee, but we basically got him in brawl, under the form of Lucario, and Lucario came back in Smash 4. People complain about clones in Smash, bu we have mewtwo (who is a lucario clone) and people love clones. Make up your minds guys.


----------



## n64king

/unpopular opinion
Lucario & Charizard need to be axed
Too many pokemon, bring back Pkmn Stadium and stop adding Pkmn to Smash. Why is Charizard a thing? Anyone remember from Pkmn Gen 2 until like... X&Y, Charizard wasn't so thrown in our faces. Dragonite use to almost be held to the same status but they nearly forgot that one exists now. What brought him to the front of the line? Brawl? Cause Pkmn Trainer's best bet was Charizard? Not really hating Charizard, but why that one.... and why Lucario I never liked Lucario in the first place, really not a fan of furry/humanoids. Mewtwo shouldn't have been axed cause it got put in a totally awkward position of being DLC. What to heck made that happen?!?!
Bring back Ice Climber for poops and giggles.


----------



## Shimmer

Mega Evolutions (Pokemon) didn't need to be a thing. So far, a lot of them are OP as heck and they've made the battling more unbalanced.


----------



## oath2order

Disclaimer: Don't open this spoiler if you're easily offended.



Spoiler: General games



SSB Melee is over-rated. Get over it people, move on with the times. Quit whining about how it was so much better waaaaahhh

I ****ing hate Pikachu.

Please stop Danganronpa or whatever this weird **** is.

Flight Rising is ****ing stupid.

Can we please shut up about Five Nights At Freddy's?



*Do not open this if you are sensitive about how you play Animal Crossing. This is your warning so you can't really report it if you're offended. Don't open it if you don't want to be critiqued about cycling, plot-resetting and the likes.*


Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



The way people go overboard about their dreamies is insane. Sorting them into tiers of popularity? Stop obsessing over a game goddamn.

No, Nintendo does not need to capitulate to every little demand that you make about how the next game "I should decide where my villagers go! I should be able to remove rocks! I should decide when my villagers move out!" Are you that ****ing OCD that you have to micromanage every little part of the game? Please spend some time doing something productive with your life. Also stop complaining about how it stresses you out. You bring that **** on yourself. It's your own fault you get stressed about it, stop whining.


----------



## Rasha

people don't love clones they just love Mewtwo


----------



## spCrossing

Mewtwo has a counter?

I thought his down b was an attack that makes oppoments dizzy or something...

Raichu is best Pokemon.


----------



## Lepidoptera

oath2order said:


> *Do not open this if you are sensitive about how you play Animal Crossing. This is your warning so you can't really report it if you're offended. Don't open it if you don't want to be critiqued about cycling, plot-resetting and the likes.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The way people go overboard about their dreamies is insane. Sorting them into tiers of popularity? Stop obsessing over a game goddamn.
> 
> No, Nintendo does not need to capitulate to every little demand that you make about how the next game "I should decide where my villagers go! I should be able to remove rocks! I should decide when my villagers move out!" Are you that ****ing OCD that you have to micromanage every little part of the game? Please spend some time doing something productive with your life. Also stop complaining about how it stresses you out. You bring that **** on yourself. It's your own fault you get stressed about it, stop whining.



This so very much. I play ac to relax not to worry about every little detail. I do plot reset but its very minimal and mainly to keep my running paths clear. Two days plot resetting is obsessive. It also makes me sad that villagers are broken up into tiers. I like switching up my villagers from time to time. It keeps thing fresh.


----------



## tobi!

Spoiler: unpopular



-TF2 isn't fun.
-Wizard101 is (was?) a great game.
-I don't see the appeal of Gaia or Neopets.
-Ubisoft is terrible and EA is actually a good company.
-They truly are after the free publicity. People are raging about it posting it everywhere and guess what? The hype for the game is big without spending a dime. Hatred is just a wannabe "edgy" game.





Spoiler: added



-You can like something. Just don't make it the only thing about you.

Stop making games overly complicated. I have seen people go bananas about Five Nights at Freddy's. "Freddy is actually a walrus inside a tree. He is actually lonely though. </3" 
100% sure the creators of FNAF didn't make an overly complicated story.
You can have your own little theories but don't go insane over them. Oh, and watch the fanfics please.


----------



## Zane

I haven't been excited about a remake since HG/SS



Shimmer said:


> Mega Evolutions (Pokemon) didn't need to be a thing. So far, a lot of them are OP as heck and they've made the battling more unbalanced.



Also this. I don't like mega-evolutions very much at all.. the concept is too Digimon-esque to exist in the Pok?mon universe lol and the sad fact is there's probably just gonna be more and more mega-forms in each game now.


----------



## tobi!

Shimmer said:


> Mega Evolutions (Pokemon) didn't need to be a thing. So far, a lot of them are OP as heck and they've made the battling more unbalanced.



I'm upset about Mega Evolution too. (It gives me hope for a Chatot evolution though :L)

Also, Fairy-types...
Weak to Poison and Steel.
Damages Dark, Dragon, Fight.

I hate it so much. My brain is scrambled. I was fighting an Azumarill and I nearly broke a wall when my brick break didn't do any damage. Also, OP much? Not everyone has a Posion/Steel move. Also, does Weavile need another weakness?


----------



## Alienfish

I hate the Phoenix Wright series. Ye punch me.

I hated X/Y for a lot of reasons.


----------



## JoshuaStitches

Norski said:


> I'm upset about Mega Evolution too. (It gives me hope for a Chatot evolution though :L)
> 
> Also, Fairy-types...
> Weak to Poison and Steel.
> Damages Dark, Dragon, Fight.
> 
> I hate it so much. My brain is scrambled. I was fighting an Azumarill and I nearly broke a wall when my brick break didn't do any damage. Also, OP much? Not everyone has a Posion/Steel move. Also, does Weavile need another weakness?



Same, I wish they'd remove mega evolution and fairy types, I liked the matchups a lot better before fairy was added and even thou I have a lot of Pokemon who can mega evolve I find myself never using it and giving them better more useful items. . .


----------



## Alienfish

And I hate these 1337 strategy games like SupCom and whatnot are mostly rubbish. Impire is bad too lol.


----------



## PinkWater

Not sure if this is unpopular, but...

Did we really need Lucina AND Robin to be in Sm4sh? I know Lucina was added in at the last minute, but why not axe Robin and give Lucina a whole new moveset? Everyone was begging for Lucina (and to some extent, Chrom) to get in, and not once did I hear anyone ask for Robin. Like, I don't even know who he/she is. An avatar or something? I just feel like Lucina/Chrom were a lot more relevant choices and Robin should've been an Assist Trophy.

And the Wii Fit Trainer should've been an Assist Trophy, too. I think the Miis represent the Wii era better than she ever could and she just feels... idk. Out of place. Then again, I think this is a popular opinion, maybe?


----------



## Alienfish

Idk, I hate the Wii fit and I didn't like the new smashes anyways. Too unbalanced and boring characters


----------



## Reindeer

Noiru said:


> I hated X/Y for a lot of reasons.


>literally the worst received games by fans since G3 Hoenn
wowwwwwwww so unpopular

I would react to every obviously-not-unpopular opinion in here but it would get a bit too much.

Mine aren't largely unpopular, but when I say these to friends I get ****.
- Final Fantasy and all its spin-offs (i.e. Bravely Default) are absolute ****
- The Uncharted series is crap
- God of War is one of the worst hack and slash game series in existence
- Grand Theft Auto is way past its prime and people that get excited for a GTA title are the same as COD people to me

- - - Post Merge - - -



PinkWater said:


> Like, I don't even know who he/she is. An avatar or something? I just feel like Lucina/Chrom were a lot more relevant choices and Robin should've been an Assist Trophy.


Robin is the main character that you play as in FEA. I think it was a good choice, because Robin has an interesting moveset. Lucina is just another boring old sword user that doesn't bring anything new to the game. Lucina should've been out of Smash.

Though Smash is overhyped anyway. Nice developing skills, Sakurai, you sure released a balanced game... that had to be patched for balance...


----------



## PinkWater

Reindeer said:


> >literally the worst received games by fans since G3 Hoenn
> wowwwwwwww so unpopular



Omg, and I thought I was the only person who hated Gen 6 that much. Granted, Gen 3 was FAR worse, but Gen 6 was definitely the worst we've seen since then. This is all imo.

Oh right, unpopular opinion. Uh... I think Meringue is kinda meh-looking. Maybe if she didn't have those Pac-Man eyes, I'd like her more.


----------



## lazuli

kingdom hearts needs to be more loved its not just a game for weebs
i mean all these characters are so connected and its a cute game and the concept is gr8
plus kh3 will wrap up the first act
FIRST ACT
(chronologically)
birth by sleep ==> kh 1 ==> chain of memories/RE: chain of memories | 358/2 days (COM and days take place at the same time) ==> kn2 ==> coded/RE: coded ==> dream drop distance ==> kh3
over 10 years of kingdom hearts and the first act isnt even finished

i love kingdom hearts so much augh


----------



## Alienfish

Lol Reindeer...Not overly as unpopular as other games' opinions but since it apparently sold, well.


----------



## Reindeer

Noiru said:


> Lol Reindeer...Not overly as unpopular as other games' opinions but since it apparently sold, well.


All main series Pokemon games sell. Sales numbers don't reflect how well a game is received. For example, Mass Effect 3 sold really well, but anyone that isn't a Biodrone will tell you it was a piece of ****.


----------



## Jarrad

Spoiler



I refuse to play the new kid icarus because I ****ing hate his new annoying as **** voice

Zero suit samus is the most OP and pointless character, alongside Rosalina and Luma.

I hate mega evolutions, they've set up a stupid circle for the new pokemon games, which means that we won't have any new evolutions for old pokemon, instead we'll just have crappy mega evolutions...

pokemon ORAS was boring and disappointing. It cannot be compared to the original games, as it's so inferior to them. 
like seriously, game freak are so lazy. they give unimportant characters, like ****ing grunts, a moving-sprite animation whilst going into battle, but they don't bother to give important characters them (like gym leaders and elite four members)

Nintendo doesn't know how to name their products. What frustrates me is that a literal 10 year old could come up with better names instead of "Wii U and the New 3DS"

I hate how you have to be a feminist else you'll be considered a misogynistic pig. I don't care about women's rights, I just care about EVERYBODY'S RIGHTS. It's when black people petition for their own rights as human beings. It's wrong. Petition for everybody's rights or none. People have no idea that when they petition and revolt for their own rights that they're doing exactly what white people do; raising themselves a place on the hierarchy ladder of society. That kind of behaviour just spawns new racism and discrimination to different races/cultures of people. 

Pugs are disgusting.

Cats are overrated; they're boring pretentious little ****s.



- - - Post Merge - - -

oops, I just saw that this was for gaming opinions


oh well, have fun reading my post and getting offended lol


----------



## Alienfish

And in general the DS/3DS gen games sucked, mostly because unless you lived in Japan you couldn't get half of the events, if someone organized them at all or if they bothered to set it up via Wi-fi regarding to Pok?mon.


----------



## Jarrad

Noiru said:


> And in general the DS/3DS gen games sucked, mostly because unless you lived in Japan you couldn't get half of the events, if someone organized them at all or if they bothered to set it up via Wi-fi regarding to Pok?mon.



Exactly. I have so much hate for EU/NA nintendo because they suck compared to the JP nintendo (obviously, because JP started Nintendo) It would be nice to be given some of the same opportunities as the japanese players receive. 

the only thing I've seen that nintendo has done right regarding this is releasing pokemon xy worldwide at the same time in several different languages

but then we were let down with ORAS, as I had to wait like 2 weeks after the americans got their copy


----------



## Alienfish

X/Y was the worst, even if they were the same release considering it's all graphics and trying to give us stupid stuff like riding on a rhyhorn and doing bad city layouts rather than doing the customization right and focusing on what was good with all the previous games.

Haven't played ORAS but X/Y put me off so much...

Yeah I know we don't have Pok?mon centers worldwide or stuff but what's so hard making Wi-fi Worldwide..like **** the regions


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish

I guess I should just get it all out 


Spoiler



I hate FNAF. I hate most Mario games. Phone and browser games aren't real video games. I think Marshal is bland (AC). I prefer to use an XBOX360 controller instead of a keyboard when playing PC games. Game Theory is not a cult (yet, to my knowledge).


----------



## mdchan

Spoiler: My own two cents



-Any Final Fantasy game after X was crap.  The original creator let them do whatever they wanted, and they turned it into something awful.

-Also, Final Fantasy XV with a FEMALE CID (Cidney; I kid you not).  
My childhood just got derailed from the train, flung into a ravine where it was hit by a truck, thrown into the street where it was flattened by a steamroller...which then went into reverse to run it over one more time just for good measure.
No.  Just...NO.  This does not belong!!





Shimmer said:


> Mega Evolutions (Pokemon) didn't need to be a thing. So far, a lot of them are OP as heck and they've made the battling more unbalanced.



YES!  This, exactly!  I'm not really into the metagame/endgame stuff; I did start to try and breed a team, but the problem is, I just want to play with pokemon I like...and most of them don't have a mega evolution.  I even made a pachirisu team on X, and though I haven't gotten to test it out in online play, that team made it super far in the Battle Maison.
However, in the face of a mega evolution gengar or some of the other megas, I'd get stomped and I know it.

Though, I did match up my Venusaur against someone's mega-Venusaur (unfortunately, my WiFi went out before the battle could be concluded, but we were about even because I had some neutral damage moves while he had only moves which were not very effective).

Still, I agree; mega evolution should never have been a thing.  I'm prolly gonna get yelled at for saying this, but...I like Digimon, but keep it out of Pokemon.



oath2order said:


> Disclaimer: Don't open this spoiler if you're easily offended.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: General games
> 
> 
> 
> Can we please shut up about Five Nights At Freddy's?



Agreed 120%.  I'm sick of hearing about it and seeing it everywhere.  Youtubers who do gaming have done probably a dozen runs of the blasted game, then a dozen more runs with the sequel.  I'm just glad none of my friends are into it, else I'd have flipped out by now.  
But seriously, it needs to stop.


----------



## Alienfish

I haven't played FNAF but it seems very overrated to me.

And I don't see the appeal of Warframe, Planetside/2 and those ftp games. Takes up spaces and 99% are multiplayer anyways

- - - Post Merge - - -

mdchan. Yes X was the last really awesome game. Why did they have to change it lol just quit the crap already ._.


----------



## Alienfish

Also I think Mario Kart is bad in so many ways... Too child-friendly and nerfed in most tracks (I look at ya Yoshi Valley), boring character and pretty much useless DLC in my Opinion, why not do a Nintendo Kart if they are so horny about their DLC, omg.


----------



## Rasha

to this day I still hate how Charizard is not a dragon, it doesn't make sense :/
and Gyarados being a flying type is a troll move from game freak


----------



## Alienfish

R-Cookies said:


> to this day I still hate how Charizard is not a dragon, it doesn't make sense :/
> and Gyarados being a flying type is a troll move from game freak



Yes, it's a water dragon-fish thing and yes I hate that since that trolls the whole game, more or less.

And Charizard I agree it can even learn dragon moves


----------



## Cory

Super Mario Sunshine is a terrible game and what the **** is even dangan ropa 
Also, melee is overrated and hyrule warriors is the best game on the wii u


----------



## Jarrad

Noiru said:


> X/Y was the worst, even if they were the same release considering it's all graphics and trying to give us stupid stuff like riding on a rhyhorn and doing bad city layouts rather than doing the customization right and focusing on what was good with all the previous games.
> 
> Haven't played ORAS but X/Y put me off so much...
> 
> Yeah I know we don't have Pok?mon centers worldwide or stuff but what's so hard making Wi-fi Worldwide..like **** the regions



*showcases riding a gogoat and rhyhorn*
game: can only do it in 2 places in the game for like 2 minutes

*offers character customisation*
game: impossible to take one's hat off

*offers free roaming with the new circle pad*
game: can only use it outdoors with an annoying-to-use set of roller skates

..the list goes on


----------



## Cory

and i hate all video games with zombies

- - - Post Merge - - -

And finally my favorite sega character is tails


----------



## Jarrad

Cory said:


> and i hate all video games with zombies
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And finally my favorite sega character is tails



choas for life

and even l4d?!


----------



## Cory

Jarrad said:


> choas for life
> 
> and even l4d?!


1. idk who that is
2. yes anything with zombies is terrible


----------



## Alienfish

Jarrad said:


> *showcases riding a gogoat and rhyhorn*
> game: can only do it in 2 places in the game for like 2 minutes
> 
> *offers character customisation*
> game: impossible to take one's hat off
> 
> *offers free roaming with the new circle pad*
> game: can only use it outdoors with an annoying-to-use set of roller skates
> 
> ..the list goes on



Amen why friend just ****ing why lol. And the megacrap I didn't bother. Sure Charizard is cool but smh.. these games.


----------



## Cory

oh and btw i dont like super mario 64 either, but i do like super mario galaxy 1 and 2


----------



## Jarrad

Cory said:


> 1. idk who that is
> 2. yes anything with zombies is terrible



I mean Chaos, sorry (as in plural)


----------



## Cory

Oh, they are cute


----------



## Shimmer

JoshuaStitches said:


> Same, I wish they'd remove mega evolution and fairy types, I liked the matchups a lot better before fairy was added and even thou I have a lot of Pokemon who can mega evolve I find myself never using it and giving them better more useful items. . .



I do like Fairy types. Dragons have had enough OP time. It was long overdue.


----------



## Alienfish

I don't mind faerie either, they were useful to me the short time I had the game. However, the mega is just.. why did you really ran out of fantasy or..


----------



## Shimmer

R-Cookies said:


> to this day I still hate how Charizard is not a dragon, it doesn't make sense :/
> and Gyarados being a flying type is a troll move from game freak



I hate how Charizard is so popular and deemed as "bad arse" even though it sucks in battle. 

PS: We didn't need him in Smash. Ditch the lizard already!


----------



## Alienfish

Shimmer said:


> I hate how Charizard is so popular and deemed as "bad arse" even though it sucks in battle.
> 
> PS: We didn't need him in Smash. Ditch the lizard already!



Yes.. I mean the two first gyms were weaknesses and the flying added even more to Lt. Surge.. guh.


----------



## Shimmer

Cory said:


> and i hate all video games with zombies
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And finally my favorite sega character is tails


Mine is Tails too! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> Yes.. I mean the two first gyms were weaknesses and the flying added even more to Lt. Surge.. guh.



Why did it get two Mega forms? Why?


----------



## Alienfish

Shimmer said:


> Mine is Tails too! <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Why did it get two Mega forms? Why?


Yes.. like.. who cares...  argh


----------



## Shimmer

Noiru said:


> Yes.. like.. who cares...  argh



As well, the worst about the Megas is that Pokemon that didn't need them, got them. You didn't see a weaker Pokemon getting one to help improve its use. Yet Mewtwo, who is already in Ubers, got two. Blaziken got one too and it also is in Ubers. 
Who decided this!?


----------



## Alienfish

Gamefreak or whoever working on the games I guess but yes it's ..so unbalanced at this stage and not needed.

Also hurr durr I'm probably one of a few that doesn't care about english voices in Japanese games like HDN, Criminal girls and whatnot. Learn to read freaking asshat. They are a niche for reasons.


----------



## Stalfos

I think Sonic should be put to rest.


----------



## Alienfish

Stalfos said:


> I think Sonic should be put to rest.



I actually agree, too many games imo. And they are most of the time the same anyways.


----------



## oath2order

Johto was a boring region.


----------



## Alienfish

oath2order said:


> Johto was a boring region.



Ihu... just kidding I can see what you are coming from, I don't think it's overly great. And all those freaking whirlpools everywhere.


----------



## pokedude729

I liked New Leaf at first, but now, it's just boring and repetitive.


----------



## Alienfish

pokedude729 said:


> I liked New Leaf at first, but now, it's just boring and repetitive.



Amen.. that's why I got rid of it in first place...


----------



## Telepathy

I agree with oath2order. Flight Rising is extremely stupid.


----------



## lazuli

fnaf 1 = oh this is an interesting concept + game nice
fnaf 2 = uh i dont think the story had to be expanded upon mor
fnaf3 = ???????????????/ stop


----------



## oath2order

Also

Animal Crossing Gamecube. Great game but can we please shut the hell up about the NES games and the stupid balls?


----------



## Stalfos

Majora's Mask is the most overrated Zelda-game.


----------



## lazuli

oath2order said:


> Also
> 
> Animal Crossing Gamecube. Great game but can we please shut the hell up about the NES games and the stupid balls?



but ~~~~nostalgia~~~~ uguu

=

why do people like hoenn over all other regions i mean Come On


----------



## Alienfish

Hoenn were one of the worst.. in my opinion. It was very bad for grinding your levels and I hate the gym leaders and story a lot


----------



## oath2order

Legend of Zelda for NES, Zelda 2, Link to the Past (especially), and Link's Awakeing are all kind of bad and don't hold up to time.


----------



## Alienfish

oath2order said:


> Legend of Zelda for NES, Zelda 2, Link to the Past (especially), and Link's Awakeing are all kind of bad and don't hold up to time.



Most are way better than MM :]

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think MM and Ocarina of time are way overrated.. They are good but a bit too advanced for its consoles imo and idk I just prefer Link's Awakening and Minish Cap more


----------



## Joy

pokedude729 said:


> I liked New Leaf at first, but now, it's just boring and repetitive.



Thisss.. I've barely touched it in months


----------



## spCrossing

oath2order said:


> Legend of Zelda for NES, Zelda 2, Link to the Past (especially), and Link's Awakeing are all kind of bad and don't hold up to time.



Zelda 1 is the real bad one, that game is so arcaic to the point it's frustrating. (NEVER FORGET THE BLUE WIZROBES).

Link to the Past however....what are you doing? That game is amazing. :/


----------



## oath2order

spCrossing said:


> Zelda 1 is the real bad one, that game is so arcaic to the point it's frustrating. (NEVER FORGET THE BLUE WIZROBES).
> 
> Link to the Past however....what are you doing? That game is amazing. :/



Idk most of it is I hated it because the older games give me headaches while playing. It's the graphics :/

The rest of it is the older top-down Zeldas are just annoying for fighting


----------



## Alienfish

ALttP is way overrated I agree.. so is the newest one lol


----------



## spCrossing

oath2order said:


> Idk most of it is I hated it because the older games give me headaches while playing. It's the graphics :/
> 
> The rest of it is the older top-down Zeldas are just annoying for fighting



True, I know some people who have hard time playing top-down games.

Your last point is really really true in Zelda 1...and Zelda II....and somewhat Link's Awakening.


----------



## Ghost Soda

The newer Resident Evils aren't that bad imho. Just different.



oath2order said:


> *Do not open this if you are sensitive about how you play Animal Crossing. This is your warning so you can't really report it if you're offended. Don't open it if you don't want to be critiqued about cycling, plot-resetting and the likes.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The way people go overboard about their dreamies is insane. Sorting them into tiers of popularity? Stop obsessing over a game goddamn.
> 
> No, Nintendo does not need to capitulate to every little demand that you make about how the next game "I should decide where my villagers go! I should be able to remove rocks! I should decide when my villagers move out!" Are you that ****ing OCD that you have to micromanage every little part of the game? Please spend some time doing something productive with your life. Also stop complaining about how it stresses you out. You bring that **** on yourself. It's your own fault you get stressed about it, stop whining.


----------



## Mr. Marowak

Ocarina of Time is good, but not _that _good. Not "the best game evarrrrr" good.


----------



## oath2order

Ghost Soda said:


> The newer Resident Evils aren't that bad imho. Just different.



I warned yee.


----------



## Alienfish

Mr. Marowak said:


> Ocarina of Time is good, but not _that _good. Not "the best game evarrrrr" good.



Exactly... lol. 

I like the 64 a lot but most games are way overrated...


----------



## Rasha

anybody remembers Sonic Heroes? one of the most fun games I've played and very underrated in my opinion. people rant about minor things like how they don't like the voice acting or how the game is not fast paced enough ignoring all the good stuff the game offers, I wish I could play it again


----------



## Shimmer

R-Cookies said:


> anybody remembers Sonic Heroes? one of the most fun games I've played and very underrated in my opinion. people rant about minor things like how they don't like the voice acting or how the game is not fast paced enough ignoring all the good stuff the game offers, I wish I could play it again



The game was good but the controls were crap. 

Ever try staying off the walls and ceiling in the special stages?


----------



## Rasha

Shimmer said:


> The game was good but the controls were crap.
> 
> Ever try staying off the walls and ceiling in the special stages?



I had it for the Xbox. I only got bothered by the controls on bonus stages and at the end of that jungle stage where you have to swing while a monster (probably a crocodile) is chasing you. the pinball levels where the best! loved the bingo mini game


----------



## Cory

Super mario sunshine should not be remade


----------



## Tao

- The difficulty of Dark Souls is highly over rated. I found it overall 'average' in difficulty, with it forcing me to actually pay attention and block occasionally when the difficulty actually showed itself...Not exactly something to write home about.

- Smash Bros Melee is overrated. 
Is it good for competitive? Maybe, but almost everybody who plays Smash Bros isn't a 'competitive player' and never will be, let alone actually say 'why' Melee was good for competitive. Let it go and move on to Smash 4.

- Pokemon Gen 1 is the worst gen. 
It's just as 'unoriginal' as the newer gens with just as many bad designs (if not more bad designs) as well as suffering in other areas by being 'the first one'. Red and Blue are also massively broken and unappealing and I find them impossible to enjoy anymore.

- 'Five Nights at Freddies' is a pile of trash and nobody will care about it soon. 'Slender' was a pile of trash and nobody cares about it anymore. There's a high possibility that the next 'big game' everybody talks about will also be a 'pile of trash' that people will stop caring about.

- PewDiePie is comparable to a fatal illness often caused by smoking.

- Skyrim was a terrible game by itself. Its only saving grace were mods.

- Ocarina of Time doesn't deserve all the praise it gets. 
Was it 'revolutionary' when it was released? I can see ways in which it was.
Does it still deserve to be labeled as one of the greatest games ever? Hell no. 'Greatest' and 'important' don't have to go hand in hand.

- Final Fantasy VII doesn't deserve the praise it gets. 

- I think the Gamecube controller wasn't that comfortable. It was 'comfortable' when I got used to it, but most things are comfortable when I get used to them.

- Steam isn't that great. It's more expensive than most digital retailers (including those who actually give Steam keys), it has absolutely no quality control leading to it being full of crap, they are the 1 gaming platform who obviously cares the least (or they would inforce some quality control), etc. etc. etc.

- Half-Life isn't that good, neither are the sequels. L4D was also a very boring game. Portal is good but nowhere near as good as the praise it gets.

- I don't like CoD, but it probably has some of the tightest mechanics in any FPS out there.


----------



## Cory

Fi is the second best legend of zelda sidekick


----------



## Javocado

Charizard sucks and Blastoise is cooler


----------



## Justin

Screw Pokemon seriously. Just the entire series.


----------



## Cory

Justin said:


> Screw Pokemon seriously. Just the entire series.



Super mario sunshine should be banned from the planet


----------



## Javocado

Justin said:


> Screw Pokemon seriously. Just the entire series.



Captain Toad is worse than Sonic Boom

totally jk jajajaja


----------



## Cory

Javocado said:


> Captain Toad is worse than Sonic Boom
> 
> totally jk jajajaja



Sonic boom is delightful


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Pokemon is overrated. 
Mario Kart 8's item system is more competitive than Mario Kart Wii's.


----------



## oath2order

Justin said:


> Screw Pokemon seriously. Just the entire series.



no but like I'm starting to agree


----------



## Cory

Except duskull, he can stay


----------



## Rasha

I seriously hate EA for ruining the sims, rip part of my childhood :'(
oh well at least I have animal crossing :'3


----------



## spCrossing

R-Cookies said:


> anybody remembers Sonic Heroes? one of the most fun games I've played and very underrated in my opinion. people rant about minor things like how they don't like the voice acting or how the game is not fast paced enough ignoring all the good stuff the game offers, I wish I could play it again


I like the game, it's just that the controls were like...augh..and you have to play the game 4 times to get to the Final Story.

I love the voice acting though (Except William Corkery, he's pretty bad. :/), it all adds to the cheesyness of Heroes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tao said:


> - Pokemon Gen 1 is the worst gen.
> It's just as 'unoriginal' as the newer gens with just as many bad designs (if not more bad designs) as well as suffering in other areas by being 'the first one'. Red and Blue are also massively broken and unappealing and I find them impossible to enjoy anymore.


Yeah, nostalgia-aside, Gen I is unplayable now with the newer Gens adding new stuff to make the gameplay a lot better overtime.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dreamy Luigi said:


> Mario Kart 8's item system is more competitive than Mario Kart Wii's.


I hate MK8's item system, prepare to get coins after coins while the players/AI behind you gets better items to pelt you with until you end up in 8th place.


----------



## Rasha

spCrossing said:


> Yeah, nostalgia-aside, Gen I is unplayable now with the newer Gens adding new stuff to make the gameplay a lot better overtime.



I personally still really like pokemon fire red/ leaf green and would play them any day now. I like the 2 graphics, the music, the simplicity of the game and the nostalgic characters


----------



## Beleated_Media

Ganon dork needs to be removed


----------



## Rasha

Javocado said:


> Captain Toad is worse than Sonic Boom
> 
> totally jk jajajaja



Captain Toad is awesome alright, it just bothers me a bit that people said the game flopped when it comes to sales but I haven't seen the numbers myself....

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beleated_Media said:


> Ganon dork needs to be removed



from smash? yeah he needs to be removed and have wolf o'donnell replace him!


----------



## Beleated_Media

R-Cookies said:


> Captain Toad is awesome alright, it just bothers me a bit that people said the game flopped when it comes to sales but I haven't seen the numbers myself....
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> from smash? yeah he needs to be removed and have wolf o'donnell replace him!



yyyeeesss


----------



## Tao

R-Cookies said:


> I personally still really like pokemon fire red/ leaf green and would play them any day now. I like the 2 graphics, the music, the simplicity of the game and the nostalgic characters




Fire Red/Leaf Green are still playable and enjoyable. 
Aside from them being graphically better than Red/Blue, FR/LG aren't broken as all hell and have had a lot of the problems from the first game 'rectified'. FR/LG are overall superior to R/B in every single way.


Though I'll still not let the "Gen 1 is the most original" thing slide that all the Genwunners argue about...
How anybody can say ClinkClank or Trubbish are 'scraping the bottom of the barrel' and then turn around to say "but Voltorb and Geodude are fantastically designed" is beyond me.


I mean look at Rattata! It's just a purple rat! They didn't even try with the name! How do Genwunners say that Gen 1 had the best designs and mange to keep a straight face!?


/Rant


----------



## Puffy

A little Zelda opinion (I'm sorry its so disorganized)


Spoiler



Ocarina of Time isn't that good
It was my first Zelda game too so yeah.
The Z-targeting 'disconnects' the adventuring aspect like "this is fighting. over there is adventuring. they don't like each other."
The dungeons...aren't that good, to say the least. (water temple, i'm looking at you). when the great deku tree dies it's like ok. nice. who was he again.
Epona is not worth it either. Wow, we gotta go fast now! That racing mini game killed me inside too. If you do decide to go back and play that racing thing again wow!!! you get a COW!!! Nice!!!
The entire game is based on a bland "get this item to go here so you can get that item and go there".
The game is so empty, so vacant- This is also the same with Twilight Princess. ALTTP and MM have fields full of enemies, meaning magic power, rupees, arrows are a challenge to obtain. It also keeps you immersed into the game, so much happening at the same time. A vacant game makes you keep pondering when the next part will come e.g. when will I cross Hyrule... To get to lake Hylia... (Bored travelling)
The arrows are pretty much pointless too. Well, the Ice and Light arrows. In majora's mask, they're important!!
Taking an hour to get all bottles, filled with fairies, and the biggoron sword makes you practically invulnerable, taking away half the challenge of this game.
The layout of Goron City is confusing. Every floor looks exactly the same, and every cave entrance looks exactly the same. The problem is compounded by the nearly illegible map, which displays every floor at once for some reason.
Also, constant boot switching in the water temple was awful, and Zelda's idea to gather ALL of the keys to the Sacred Realm in one place really doesn't seem very wise, even without hindsight.
The fact that there was no way to quick-change equipment was irritating. The menu was sort of slow and clunky, going into it all the time was irritating. In the gamecube port, the saving part switches you into a long saving time and its just no.
It's weird because Majora's Mask is like my favorite game of all time but I can't stand sitting down and playing Ocarina of Time.
Anyways if you read this thank you uvu;


----------



## Jawile

Gen 1 is probably the worst gen and people need to realize that
Ocarina of Time is not the best Zelda game, it does not even compare to Wind Waker or Twilight Princess
Mario Kart 64 wasnt good at all
And Rosalina players in MK8 can go jump in a black hole


----------



## toxapex

R-Cookies said:


> Captain Toad is awesome alright, it just bothers me a bit that people said the game flopped when it comes to sales but I haven't seen the numbers myself....
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> from smash? yeah he needs to be removed and have wolf o'donnell replace him!



Yeah, and while we're at it why don't we get rid of Dedede? He's basically unplayable. Replace him with Ghirahim or Dimentio or someone else people will actually like


----------



## Mercedes

All shooter games are pointless and stupid


----------



## Javocado

Splatoon will be game of the year 2k15

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Yeah, and while we're at it why don't we get rid of Dedede? He's basically unplayable. Replace him with Ghirahim or Dimentio or someone else people will actually like



DeDeDe is a <censored> saint okay.
He's not unplayable either, he can play quite well.


----------



## f11

Mario Kart 8 sucks.


----------



## Joy

LEGO games are pretty fun


----------



## Flop

Joy said:


> LEGO games are pretty fun


I completely agree.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and Fire Emblem is lame as hell.


----------



## JellyDitto

*Warning: Don't read if easily offended*


Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



-Roleplaying is LITERALLY the most f****** dumbest s*** ever invented. Whenever I see a roleplaying thread I want to rip out the throats of every participator
-"shipping" game characters needs to be outlawed. I hate it with a f****** passion. Whenever someone says "I ship it.", I dont hear that. I hear,"OMFG LULZ I SHIP DEEZ 2 CUZ DEYRE SO CYOOT!!!!11oneone!!! iM A PREPOOBESCENT TEENAGUR WITH UNHELTHY OBSESCHIONS OVUR ANIMAY/GAYM CHURICTURS!!!!!11"
-Call me a hipster, but FNAF was way more cool before people started wor*shipping* it like it was the god of their religion.
-IV/EV/Nature obsessors need to be thrown in a pit and left to rot.
-The trades on the gts are f****** ridiculous. Do you think I'm going to give you a shiny yveltal for a ditto? HELL NO! 
-the Slender game is a steaming pile of s***, as well as all other creepypastas/gamingpastas "








I'm glad I finally got that off my chest. I've been wanting to vent about these things forever.


----------



## Flop

Domowithamustache said:


> *Warning: Don't read if easily offended*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> -Roleplaying is LITERALLY the most f****** dumbest s*** ever invented. Whenever I see a roleplaying thread I want to rip out the throats of every participator
> -"shipping" game charecters needs to be outlawed. I hate it with a f****** passion. Whenever someone says "I ship it.", I dont hear that. I hear,"OMFG LULZ I SHIP DEEZ 2 CUZ DEYRE SO CYOOT!!!!11oneone!!! iM A PREPOOBESCENT TEENAGUR WITH UNHELTHY OBSESCHIONS OVUR ANIMAY/GAYM CHURICTURS!!!!!11"
> -Call me a hipster, but FNAF was way more cool before people started wor*shipping* it like it was the god of their religion.
> -IV/EV/Nature obsessors need to be thrown in a pit and left to rot.
> -The trades on the gts are f****** ridiculous. Do you think I'm going to give you a shiny yveltal for a ditto? HELL NO!   "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad I finally got that off my chest. I've been wanting to vent about these things forever.


Hey now, some of us just like to have good stats.  Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## JellyDitto

Flop said:


> Hey now, some of us just like to have good stats.  Nothing wrong with that.


I understand that, but there are people who act like it's the only point of the game. I've even seen people turn down legendaries because they didn't have perfect stats.


----------



## Flop

Domowithamustache said:


> I understand that, but there are people who act like it's the only point of the game. I've even seen people turn down legendaries because they didn't have perfect stats.


I think SR'ing for Legendaries is a little extreme, haha.


----------



## JellyDitto

Flop said:


> I think SR'ing for Legendaries is a little extreme, haha.


Ugh, SR'ing is another thing that drives me crazy. People need to just slow down and enjoy the game to its full potential.


----------



## Astro Cake

I already hate 3D Pokemon. I feel like the change from 2D was really unnecessary, especially considering how great the sprites in generations 4 and 5 were.


----------



## Javocado

Mario Party 8 is pretty good


----------



## Murray

klefki and jynx are the worstest pokemns!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Domowithamustache said:


> *Warning: Don't read if easily offended*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> -Roleplaying is LITERALLY the most f****** dumbest s*** ever invented. Whenever I see a roleplaying thread I want to rip out the throats of every participator
> -"shipping" game characters needs to be outlawed. I hate it with a f****** passion. Whenever someone says "I ship it.", I dont hear that. I hear,"OMFG LULZ I SHIP DEEZ 2 CUZ DEYRE SO CYOOT!!!!11oneone!!! iM A PREPOOBESCENT TEENAGUR WITH UNHELTHY OBSESCHIONS OVUR ANIMAY/GAYM CHURICTURS!!!!!11"
> -Call me a hipster, but FNAF was way more cool before people started wor*shipping* it like it was the god of their religion.
> -IV/EV/Nature obsessors need to be thrown in a pit and left to rot.
> -The trades on the gts are f****** ridiculous. Do you think I'm going to give you a shiny yveltal for a ditto? HELL NO!
> -the Slender game is a steaming pile of s***, as well as all other creepypastas/gamingpastas "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad I finally got that off my chest. I've been wanting to vent about these things forever.



So are you telling me I shouldn't ship Princess Zelda and Link errytime?

Also:

- Capcom is welcome to die, old fossil
- Monster Hunter is a ****ty game
- Splatoon is awful
- Bethesda as a company needs to get better or get out, their trash games only ruin the market. "Oh it's better with mods" You shouldn't need mods to enjoy the game in the first place. The fans should not be the one fixing everything wrong with their game in the first place. 
- Early Access and endless betas are awful


----------



## Rasha

tokayseye said:


> Yeah, and while we're at it why don't we get rid of Dedede? He's basically unplayable. Replace him with Ghirahim or Dimentio or someone else people will actually like



unplayable he says~
wanna try me? I can make you DDD


----------



## Skynetz

Astro Cake said:


> I already hate 3D Pokemon. I feel like the change from 2D was really unnecessary, especially considering how great the sprites in generations 4 and 5 were.


 I kind of agree with you, but it's not the aesthetic that I have a problem with. I just don't like how little content there were in ORAS/X&Y. I really wanted a battle frontier in either one.


----------



## Alienfish

MH3U was..bad. These controls I swear and too much for that little screen enough said.


----------



## Cory

Impa is better than all the females in the zelda universe (except lana)


----------



## Tao

Tom said:


> - Splatoon is awful




As much as I'm fine with you having an opinion...I don't see how you can give such a definite statement on a game that hasn't even been released yet.


----------



## Alienfish

FE:A sucked, period.


----------



## Rasha

unlike most people, I actually liked FFXIII especially the battle system, I found the crystarium addictive and I could never get bored of the battle music even after hearing it a gazillion times~


----------



## Cam1

oath2order said:


> Disclaimer: Don't open this spoiler if you're easily offended.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: General games
> 
> 
> 
> SSB Melee is over-rated. Get over it people, move on with the times. Quit whining about how it was so much better waaaaahhh
> 
> I ****ing hate Pikachu.
> 
> Please stop Danganronpa or whatever this weird **** is.
> 
> Flight Rising is ****ing stupid.
> 
> Can we please shut up about Five Nights At Freddy's?
> 
> 
> 
> *Do not open this if you are sensitive about how you play Animal Crossing. This is your warning so you can't really report it if you're offended. Don't open it if you don't want to be critiqued about cycling, plot-resetting and the likes.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The way people go overboard about their dreamies is insane. Sorting them into tiers of popularity? Stop obsessing over a game goddamn.
> 
> No, Nintendo does not need to capitulate to every little demand that you make about how the next game "I should decide where my villagers go! I should be able to remove rocks! I should decide when my villagers move out!" Are you that ****ing OCD that you have to micromanage every little part of the game? Please spend some time doing something productive with your life. Also stop complaining about how it stresses you out. You bring that **** on yourself. It's your own fault you get stressed about it, stop whining.


I agree with all of these except danganronpa.


----------



## Gregriii

Villager shouldn't be in smash.


----------



## lazuli

Cam said:


> I agree with all of these except danganronpa.



dingus ron paul is boring

=

minecraft is an ok game but it shouldnt be as hyped as it is now


----------



## illunie

Tom said:


> So are you telling me I shouldn't ship Princess Zelda and Link errytime?
> 
> Also:
> 
> - Capcom is welcome to die, old fossil
> - Monster Hunter is a ****ty game
> - Splatoon is awful
> - Bethesda as a company needs to get better or get out, their trash games only ruin the market. "Oh it's better with mods" You shouldn't need mods to enjoy the game in the first place. The fans should not be the one fixing everything wrong with their game in the first place.
> - Early Access and endless betas are awful


Hang on, Splatoon isn't even out yet! How do you know it's bad???


----------



## snapdragon

I like FF8 o:


----------



## Silversea

R-Cookies said:


> unlike most people, I actually liked FFXIII especially the battle system, I found the crystarium addictive and I could never get bored of the battle music even after hearing it a gazillion times~



Yes please. The "upgrade system" in FFX gave me headaches I couldn't look at it. FFXIII was an awesome game. Then Lightning Returns showed up but that is a completely different game so I don't think it could be compared.

I believe lucario is far better than mewtwo in smash brothers. Other than that, can't think of any other unpopular opinions I have... Anything else I say is probably smash related.

I don't like CoD or battlefield/war games, I guess that is unpopular. I can sort of tolerate Halo but meh.

Competitive Pokemon SRing is not my deal anymore. Sorry, but bring on the action replays. 

I hated Pokemon Black 2 and White 2.

I'm not going to yell at all the popular AC dreamies but several of them don't appeal to me.

Etc.

etc.

etc.


----------



## Tao

- Recent Bethesda games are awful and people should stop buying their games until they can learn to release something that isn't broken as all hell and isn't as empty as my wallet. People shouldn't have to pay full retail price to bug test their games for them and Bethesda shouldn't be praised because the community fixes and adds content that a lot of the time should have existed in their games in the first place. This doesn't even include games like 'Hunted' which weren't large open worlds but were still God awful and broken.
"But it's a large game" is a horrible excuse. Give it more development time if this is the case, and actually hire some damn testers.

- Nintendo need to stop releasing so many variations of the same consoles. XL and 'lite' versions are already bad enough but releasing an actual '3DSv1.5' that is going to have exclusive content that more 'dedicated' gamers like myself essentially 'have to buy' is utter BS. I've had my 3DS for a year and I already feel like I *have* to upgrade it or I'll be missing out.
If Sony released the 'new' PS4 next year and it had exclusive content, people would start a riot. Nintendo does it, people throw praise at them in buckets. I buy a console expecting to get at least a few years out of it, and that's taking into account the 3DS had already been on the market for over a year before I picked it up.

- Valve games just...Aren't that great.

- We need to tone down on the political correctness and equal representation in gaming.
Should females be more represented? Yes. Should there be more diversity in lead characters outside of 'white male'? Yes.
It feels like this is all either being needlessly shoehorned into games recently though, or becoming an entire selling point for games.
"The game has a woman" shouldn't be a games only or central selling point. "The story centers around this guy who happens to also be white" is still a legitimately good excuse to not have character choice in a story driven game.

- Starfox 64 was boring as hell.
  Starfox Adventures is fantastic. 
  Fite mi.

- Bayonetta is awful. The story is horrible, the humor is terrible, the character designs are unappealing, the voice acting is cringeworthy and despite popular belief...Bayonetta herself is not an attractive character in any sense of the word.
The gameplay was okay I guess, but I can't sit through everything else.


----------



## Silversea

Tao said:


> -
> 
> - We need to tone down on the political correctness and equal representation in gaming.
> Should females be more represented? Yes. Should there be more diversity in lead characters outside of 'white male'? Yes.
> It feels like this is all either being needlessly shoehorned into games recently though, or becoming an entire selling point for games.
> "The game has a woman" shouldn't be a games only or central selling point. "The story centers around this guy who happens to also be white" is still a legitimately good excuse to not have character choice in a story driven game.
> 
> - Starfox 64 was boring as hell.
> Starfox Adventures is fantastic.
> Fite mi.
> 
> - Bayonetta is awful. The story is horrible, the humor is terrible, the character designs are unappealing, the voice acting is cringeworthy and despite popular belief...Bayonetta herself is not an attractive character in any sense of the word.
> The gameplay was okay I guess, but I can't sit through everything else.




Would anyone really play Bayonetta for any reason other than the gameplay though?

But timed button activated cutscenes ughhhgkhdlgmdlkhdgh


----------



## Ghost Soda

wind waker is my favorite zelda game and i love the sailing.



oath2order said:


> I warned yee.



who said i was offended?


----------



## Alienfish

I don't find Dota 2 as awesome as the majority of people.. Can't say LoL is better..well it was before.


----------



## Tao

Silversea said:


> I don't like CoD or battlefield/war games, I guess that is unpopular. I can sort of tolerate Halo but meh.



I would say that this is a pretty popular opinion, especially with CoD.

CoD hate has gotten to that stage where hating it makes you look like you're on a bandwagon. Even people who like it openly express their hate these days...Which is annoying since I've never liked CoD yet it's assumed I'm jumping on a recent trend.





Silversea said:


> Would anyone really play Bayonetta for any reason other than the gameplay though?
> 
> But timed button activated cutscenes ughhhgkhdlgmdlkhdgh




I can find the same gameplay elsewhere though, with all the things I hate about it fixed. Those types of 'hack n slash' games aren't exactly that different from each other in terms of gameplay.


And yea...those God damn QTE's in games...Just get rid of those entirely.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Tao said:


> As much as I'm fine with you having an opinion...I don't see how you can give such a definite statement on a game that hasn't even been released yet.





Runeraider said:


> Hang on, Splatoon isn't even out yet! How do you know it's bad???



The hype machine will kill Splatoon, just like it's killed every other game before it. Nothing can live, thrive, and survive the hype at least not long. The first few days or week maybe, but it'll be killed eventually by it. And honestly, people are touting this as the revolutionary game that will change FPS/TPS games forever when really it looks just bland and samey. Nothing from the promotional videos and images revealed thus far really shows what makes this stand out from the crowd other than "WHOA COLORS".


----------



## Reindeer

Tao said:


> I would say that this is a pretty popular opinion [...]


You can say that about at least 90% of the opinions in this thread.



Tao said:


> I can find the same gameplay elsewhere though, with all the things I hate about it fixed. Those types of 'hack n slash' games aren't exactly that different from each other in terms of gameplay.


At the basic level maybe, but the appeal is always the different mix of abilities, speed and overall mechanics. Think like how DMC had Devil Trigger which powered up the character, whereas Bayonetta had Witch Time and the ability to turn into various animals. They change up the gameplay in interesting ways, at least if you're a fan of the genre.
I've beaten DMC3 on the highest difficulties and I think that's only hack and slash which I'll put that much time into, but I still find the games overall fun... as long as they have some variety and speed to them. Games like God of War and Dante's Inferno are slow and boring, and all you can do is upgrade the same **** weapon. There's absolutely nothing that keeps the player's attention for longer than maybe an hour.
Except for the boobs, I guess, but even in my teens I couldn't give a rat's ass about that.



Tom said:


> The hype machine will kill Splatoon, just like it's killed every other game before it. Nothing can live, thrive, and survive the hype at least not long. The first few days or week maybe, but it'll be killed eventually by it. *And honestly, people are touting this as the revolutionary game that will change FPS/TPS games forever when really it looks just bland and samey. *Nothing from the promotional videos and images revealed thus far really shows what makes this stand out from the crowd other than "WHOA COLORS".


Who...?

I'm excited for the game, but I wouldn't say it's revolutionary at all. It just looks like brainless fun, and I like the style of it.
I just hope the game has an option for up/down camera movement. Having to tilt the Gamepad for that is pretty awful.


----------



## Cam1

computertrash said:


> dingus ron paul is boring


what does that have to do with what I said? Not trying to be rude or anything, but just curious!


----------



## Isabella

-Pokemon games aren't that great anymore, I can just play the story through and then never feel a need to touch them again for a long time. maybe it's just me idk. oras tried yeah, but I guess it's just the fact that they're now milking this series so hard & running out of new ideas when you see them creating unbalanced mega's, etc. (mega rayquaza for example lol)
-Smash 4 is fun, this feels unpopular to say because all these elitist competitive players despise it so much, but man just take the game and play it for fun. 
-Why is 5 night's at freddy's so hyped?? Seems like a bad game & not interesting. This might be more on the side of a popular opinion because you either like it or you hate it, but I'll add that in anyway. I just hate all horror games.
-I really _want_ to like the Zelda series, but I just can't get into it. It's probably one of the most loved series ever..
I've played OoT, Link's Awakening, and a bit of a Link to the Past, and I just could barely get past OoT. I guess it's not my "type" of game. It's just boring to me. I've always heard Majora's was probably the best game of the series, so I still have hope that maybe I could get into that game?


----------



## Joy

The Sims 4 sucks


----------



## Mariah

Joy said:


> The Sims 4 sucks



That's an unpopular opinion?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

I. Hate. Marshal.


----------



## Alienfish

Rosie is like the worst peppy unless you really need bells lol


----------



## Mr. Marowak

Shovel Knight is overrated. Don't get me wrong, it's good, but not "the best video game to ever grace the human plane" good.


----------



## oreo

sims 4 is a big joke
sighs

- - - Post Merge - - -

sims 3 too
sorry


----------



## Alienfish

Mr. Marowak said:


> Shovel Knight is overrated. Don't get me wrong, it's good, but not "the best video game to ever grace the human plane" good.


I gotta agree.. I mean it might be fun but the way they are advertising it everywhere as "so awesome!".. nah


----------



## Brobasaur

I really hate first person RPGs. Its like developers sat down to think about what's the least amount of effort they can put into making a video game. And thus first person RPGs were born!
Only exceptions are DQ6 and 7. They have pretty good stories.


----------



## Alienfish

Survival games are being.. way too exploited. Sure.. Don't Starve is fun at first but it becomes too much of a chore if you play it too much.


----------



## Reindeer

Brobasaur said:


> I really hate first person RPGs. Its like developers sat down to think about what's the least amount of effort they can put into making a video game. And thus first person RPGs were born!
> Only exceptions are DQ6 and 7. They have pretty good stories.


But those aren't first person? I'm confused by what you said now.


----------



## Alienfish

Horror games, like Amnesia and FNAF likes what's the deal.. they are not creepy lol


----------



## Reindeer

Noiru said:


> Horror games, like Amnesia and FNAF likes what's the deal.. they are not creepy lol


Very few western horror games deserve to be called good. I don't understand the hype around these games, they're just generic. The fact that games like Slender have everybody and their mom going insane while games like F.E.A.R. only gain a cult following is ridiculous.


----------



## Tao

Noiru said:


> Horror games, like Amnesia and FNAF likes what's the deal.. they are not creepy lol



FNAF has 100% more popularity than it deserves.

Like, seriously...Why has this game become so popular?

But whatever...I'll be impressed if it actually manages to remain relevant in a few months and doesn't fall into the pit of '15 minutes of fame' games nobody cares about anymore with Slender and Goat Simulator...


----------



## Shimmer

Tao said:


> FNAF has 100% more popularity than it deserves.
> 
> Like, seriously...Why has this game become so popular?
> 
> But whatever...I'll be impressed if it actually manages to remain relevant in a few months and doesn't fall into the pit of '15 minutes of fame' games nobody cares about anymore with Slender and Goat Simulator...



It's a decent game (the first anyways) but it didn't need the hype it got or the 2 other sequels. :/

It'll probably end up the same as Slender and Amnesia.


----------



## Dustmop

Unpopular opinion? I actually like EA as a company and, likewise, despise Ubisoft and Bethesda as a company.
Hating on Ubisoft is likely a bit more 'popular' though. 



Reindeer said:


> Very few western horror games deserve to be called good. I don't understand the hype around these games, they're just generic. The fact that games like Slender have everybody and their mom going insane while games like F.E.A.R. only gain a cult following is ridiculous.



You consider FEAR a 'scary' game?

Don't get me wrong, it's a great shooter -- but I haven't heard many people say that they thought it was 'creepy,' which seemed to have been Noiru's point.


----------



## Alienfish

Reindeer said:


> Very few western horror games deserve to be called good. I don't understand the hype around these games, they're just generic. The fact that games like Slender have everybody and their mom going insane while games like F.E.A.R. only gain a cult following is ridiculous.



Exactly. People jumping on the bandwagon.

Tao: Yes.. exactly. And tries to be scary rather than doing some flick about a bear.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Dustmop: That game might be good as a shooter, I do not know since I haven't tried that one in particular. But slapping horror all over the place seems a bit overrated imo.


----------



## Hana-Nezumi

A lot of my favorite characters are very unpopular. Rouge the Bat, Amy Rose, Birdo, and Princess Peach are all so misunderstood and overly criticized by gamers. Rouge is not a slut just because she's sexy and flirtatious. Amy isn't an insane stalker and Sonic doesn't hate her. Birdo isn't offputting for having an unknown gender. Peach isn't worth less as a person just because she isn't able to protect herself from being kidnapped.

Aside from about characters, another unpopular opinion I have is that the vast majority of indie Steam games are usually pretty poorly made and really not worth buying. I'd much rather play console games.


----------



## Reindeer

Dustmop said:


> Unpopular opinion? I actually like EA as a company and, likewise, despise Ubisoft and Bethesda as a company.
> Hating on Ubisoft is likely a bit more 'popular' though.


A lot of people hate Ubisoft and Bethesda. Ubisoft used to be a good company, but they've dropped the ball and are now releasing pieces of ****. They deserve the hate they get.

Bethesda has been releasing crap games for years, and the only reason they're supposedly popular is because they're starting to steer towards the casual gamer. Skyrim was made more accessible, which ruined the quality of the game but made more people play it. A large part of this audience has lower standards for games, so immediately Skyrim became BEST GAME OF ALL TIME. The Elder Scrolls Online isn't any better, especially since a lot of parts of the lore are ignored or changed without explanation.
The same happened to Fallout, with Fallout 3 being a broken ass game with a generic story. New Vegas managed to be interesting, though likely only because it was worked on by people that made Fallout 2. It wasn't as broken as Fallout 3, though there were some common bugs. Which is thanks to Bethesda forcing them to use the horribly outdated Gamebryo engine.

**** those companies.



Dustmop said:


> You consider FEAR a 'scary' game?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it's a great shooter -- but I haven't heard many people say that they thought it was 'creepy,' which seemed to have been Noiru's point.


I said "good".

F.E.A.R. may not the pinnacle of horror, but the games had some great moments. F.E.A.R. 1 and 2 had terrific story and managed to set down an actual creepy atmosphere for a lot of moments, unlike the games mentioned by Noiru, which just go "BOO". It's sad to see that after two stellar games (and kinda okay expansions to 1) that it's been ruined by 3 and Online.

The F.E.A.R. games are also the only ones in recent years to have done first-person horror correctly. Back in the day you had stuff like HeXen, which were fine for the time, but after that it started getting crappy. Now you're stuck with all these generic "omg u cant fite dem 2spooky!!!" first-person titles that consist entirely of jump scares. F.E.A.R. also came at a time that was saturated by the macho man military FPS, made popular by COD and Halo, so it was a breath of fresh air.


----------



## Tao

Reindeer said:


> Ubisoft used to be a good company, but they've dropped the ball and are now releasing pieces of ****. They deserve the hate they get.



Aside from the quality of their 'recent' games (which is pretty low):

I think their casual attitude to slapping microtransactions into full priced retail games actually offends me the most. It's an awful trend that's appeared recently that needs to go away. The fact that people actually defend this and actually spend even more money for this 'tat' that should be in the game by default makes me give up hope for both the human races gene pool and the future of gaming if this turns into 'the norm'.

Or their 'review embargoes'. I think that holding their games back from people and paying people to say nice things about them says a lot more about the quality of their games than an actual bad review would. Regardless, another terrible thing they do that needs to stop.

There's a lot more and granted, they're by far not the only offenders. They are quite possibly the biggest offenders though.






Reindeer said:


> Bethesda...



Betehsda needs to hire some damn beta testers. Contrary to their beliefs, I am not a beta tester and I do not pay good money to test their broken attempts at games.

Also, this "but mods make it good" argument people tend to use...No, just no. Their games should be good by their own merits. If you need the community to come in to fix and add things to your game to make it enjoyable, you've made a bad game.

Elder Scrolls Online also makes me laugh. It seems to have gone 'free 2 play' faster than any 'WoW Killer' before it, which is a testament to how truly bad it is.


----------



## Reindeer

Tao said:


> Aside from the quality of their 'recent' games (which is pretty low):
> 
> I think their casual attitude to slapping microtransactions into full priced retail games actually offends me the most. It's an awful trend that's appeared recently that needs to go away. The fact that people actually defend this and actually spend even more money for this 'tat' that should be in the game by default makes me give up hope for both the human races gene pool and the future of gaming if this turns into 'the norm'.
> 
> Or their 'review embargoes'. I think that holding their games back from people and paying people to say nice things about them says a lot more about the quality of their games than an actual bad review would. Regardless, another terrible thing they do that needs to stop.
> 
> There's a lot more and granted, they're by far not the only offenders. They are quite possibly the biggest offenders though.


The inclusion of Uplay in most of their games is also a really bad decision. I know piracy is a problem, but why do paying customers have to be treated like this? It's the same as putting GFWL in your game. It's useless, and really bothers the people that are actually giving you money for what you worked on.

Some games are fine with microtransactions. But yeah, not if you pay full price for it first and then have to buy a load of stuff for it in the in-game store with real money.
On the other hand, I think it's more a problem with the consumers. They're willing to pay for this crap. There's a bunch of games where you can go to the online store, pay some real money and have the DLC automatically unlock the stuff you could get in the game. It's not even extra content, it was fully available in the game, you just had to take steps to unlock it.
If people are really that lazy to get stuff they want in a game, maybe they shouldn't be playing games. Unlocking all things in a game should be a challenge.

The review embargoes make sense, especially when you're outputting games as awfully broken as they are. It would hurt their sales after all, so it's best to not have it reviewed.
The fact that nowadays people are starting to do post-patch or just generally patch reviews should showcase there's a big problem with developers. But for some reason people will happily buy games from a company that's known to release stuff that doesn't work properly on the day of release.

I know that the games I play most regularly wouldn't be considered one of the greats in gaming, but at least they ****ing work on release.



Tao said:


> Betehsda needs to hire some damn beta testers. Contrary to their beliefs, I am not a beta tester and I do not pay good money to test their broken attempts at games.
> 
> Also, this "but mods make it good" argument people tend to use...No, just no. Their games should be good by their own merits. If you need the community to come in to fix and add things to your game to make it enjoyable, you've made a bad game.
> 
> Elder Scrolls Online also makes me laugh. It seems to have gone 'free 2 play' faster than any 'WoW Killer' before it, which is a testament to how truly bad it is.


Beta testers? I'm not sure how much they would help. Bethesda needs to have their employees re-educated and quit obsessing over Gamebryo. It just can't handle their games when they mod it like they do. Their original Creation Engine isn't any better, as evidenced by how broken Skyrim was.

And yeah, the games can run fine on PC due to the large modding community, but then you still have the console versions left in the dust with all their bugs. And also, I don't want to run with an anime waifu just so my game can run correctly.

I didn't play TESO since my interest in TES games has been waning since Oblivion, but I've seen plenty of it on /v/ and by looking around on the internet in general. People are pissed about how much it breaks the lore, and I think that the people playing the beta and bringing that stuff out didn't help their sales any. It's a bad MMO and another bad follow-up to what used to be a good series.

It also makes me lose hope for Fallout, since it's now in their hands. Fallout 3 was already bad enough, but I fear that New Vegas will have been the last relatively good one.


----------



## Alienfish

I mostly hate EA and Ubisoft for their pseudo Steam services.. Like do we really need more of those requiring another account to sign up for


----------



## Mayor Jamal

Time post my opinion on MegaMan that nobody cares about, I feel like the 8-Bit Classic games and 16-Bit X games are waaaaay too overrated to the point where they over shadow other MegaMan games make it as if the they don't even exist, like there are MegaMan fans who legitimately think they stopped making MegaMan games after the PS1, I kid you not.


----------



## Alienfish

Stealth games sucks and I hate game where they really have to implement this not to suck >>


----------



## Cory

Cory said:


> and i hate all video games with zombies
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And finally my favorite sega character is tails


I forgot about the plants vs zombies series. I like that series


----------



## Alienfish

PvZ is probably good, I dunno but I wouldn't bash it because everyone and their mom plays it.


----------



## Reindeer

Noiru said:


> Stealth games sucks and I hate game where they really have to implement this not to suck >>


What have you been playing?


----------



## Alienfish

Reindeer said:


> What have you been playing?



Like.. a lot? And watching various type of those games I'm like.. nah sorry I don't feel like being a ninja here.


----------



## Reindeer

Noiru said:


> Like.. a lot? And watching various type of those games I'm like.. nah sorry I don't feel like being a ninja here.


Some games implement it badly, but if you don't like stealth and then decide to play something like Metal Gear, you only have yourself to blame.


----------



## Alienfish

Reindeer said:


> Some games implement it badly, but if you don't like stealth and then decide to play something like Metal Gear, you only have yourself to blame.



Nah I never liked MGS or anything that badly.. just not my type of game.


----------



## PinkWater

I like Toon Link better than any other Link out there.


----------



## Jacklives

People give Final Fantasy XIII so much hate but I honestly had a great time with it. I'm a sucker for great presentation and the combat system was so much more exciting than most RPG's I've played. The story was a bit convoluted but I enjoyed the characters and their developments a lot. I don't think it gets enough credit and it is definitely not easy! (for me anyway)


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing

I absolutely HATE Clash of Clans, if that counts.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

I hated Bravely Default. The story was predictable. The characters are forgettable. The gameplay got kinda stale at some points. I was expecting more CGI scenes from SE, but I guess not. The only real thing that I really liked was the art style/scenery and all the classes, but even then some of the classes were just useless like the summoner class.


----------



## Reindeer

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I hated Bravely Default. The story was predictable. The characters are forgettable. The gameplay got kinda stale at some points. I was expecting more CGI scenes from SE, but I guess not. The only real thing that I really liked was the art style/scenery and all the classes, but even then some of the classes were just useless like the summoner class.


True that. I don't see why people are so amazed by it. Like any other Final Fantasy game, the battle system is interesting, but once that loses its charm after a few hours, it just becomes a chore to play the game. The story being predictable was a huge flaw, and I would be surprised if there was really anyone that didn't see the "twists" coming from a mile away.
I don't know if this is some problem with Japanese writers or something, but a lot of their stories have the most obvious plot twists, of which BD was one.

It was a game with great potential, good art and music direction, and then they screwed it up. I get a lot of **** from friends for saying that I hate BD, but I expected something amazing when I bought it for full price. Instead I got a mediocre game with a bad story.


----------



## Celestefey

Hana-Nezumi said:


> Peach isn't worth less as a person just because she isn't able to protect herself from being kidnapped.



True, Peach is my favourite Mario character, although I honestly don't know many people who dislike her.  They just prefer characters like... Rosalina. Dx Okay, my unpopular opinion is that I HATE Rosalina.  Anyway, in response to your point: I've found that they've made Peach a much stronger character, now that Nintendo aren't just solely repeating the same plot of "rescue the princess!". For example, in 3D World, Peach was a playable character, and instead you had to rescue the Sprixies which Bowser had stolen. I always played as Peach, of course. But yeah, I think adding Rosalina in as a playable character at the end was so pointless, they're only doing it because the fans are crazy about her, like she played no relevant or vital role throughout the entirety of 3D World, so why is she just suddenly of importance when you complete the game? :\ I don't like her much at all, she's really just a sub par replacement for Daisy. Anyway, Peach will forever be my favourite.


----------



## MishMeesh

Super Mario Sunshine is my favourite 3D platformer in the Mario franchise. And it's not because it's the one I grew up with. I grew up with 64. I just love Sunshine.


----------



## Rasha

SSB4 was actually kind of disappointing because the game really has no story or goal and the smash tour thing is nothing but a bad experiment. my opinion of course


----------



## aliscka

I'm a huge, _huge_, _*HUGE*_ Zelda fan. Like, it's basically my life--I have a Zelda wall, tons of Zelda merch, have played most of the games, etc.....

But I really hate how the latest games have been turning Zelda into... anime? If that explains it. If not, allow me: the characters all make those extremely annoying and unnecessary _noises._ A sigh and grunt and shout is occasionally okay, but when it highlights every moment (especially for the ladies and they're ****ing annoying high-pitched gasps) it gets *REALLY OLD.* Characters emotions are all over the place, all the time. It can be comical in the right places but when it's overdone the way it is in Skyward Sword sometimes (which is actually my favorite game in the series despite this; another unpopular gaming opinion, I guess) it makes me want to vomit. 

As far as Hyrule Warriors goes, I think the concept is really neat and great, but again I really hate how anime-like Nintendo has made the characters (though I suppose the ridiculousness of the females can be attributed to the fact that the game was made by the Dynasty Warriors team.) They act so stupid! They giggle and look cutesy and make those tiny gasps, like for God's sake, can you act like normal human beings? You know, how they did in all the Zelda games before Skyward Sword came out?

I can't really understand _why_ Nintendo felt it needed to do that. Maybe to appeal to the masses? It makes me sick, though. There are better ways to put more emotion into your games than by stuffing your characters full of ridiculous actions and expressions and noises. Goodness.


----------



## oath2order

R-Cookies said:


> SSB4 was actually kind of disappointing because the game really has no story or goal and the smash tour thing is nothing but a bad experiment. my opinion of course



Melee and 64 didn't have a story. The game shouldn't, it's just a beat-em-up


----------



## PaperLuigi3

<UNPOPULAR>
People who complain about SSB Melee are scrubs.
</UNPOPULAR>


----------



## f11

Hyrule warriors is literally terrible


----------



## oath2order

Idk if I said this before.

Danganronpa is some dumb ****


----------



## Reindeer

R-Cookies said:


> SSB4 was actually kind of disappointing because [...] the smash tour thing is nothing but a bad experiment. my opinion of course


And the target breaking mini-game is now Angry Birds.


----------



## spCrossing

Sonic Adventure 2 is actually a very flawed game that aged terribly over the years.


----------



## Tao

spCrossing said:


> Sonic Adventure 2 is actually a very flawed game that aged terribly over the years.



As is Sonic Adventure 1.


Both were fun to play back then but I would rather undergo unnecessary surgery than have to play either one of them again. At least the surgery would end quicker and I would be unconscious for the duration.


----------



## samsquared

I probably don't miss the Gamecube as much as you do. :|


----------



## Cress

Jacklives said:


> People give Final Fantasy XIII so much hate but I honestly had a great time with it. I'm a sucker for great presentation and the combat system was so much more exciting than most RPG's I've played. The story was a bit convoluted but I enjoyed the characters and their developments a lot. I don't think it gets enough credit and it is definitely not easy! (for me anyway)



I agree with all of this except for it was too easy. The only boss I had a hard time with was the boss of chapter 9. I couldn't beat it for a month, but every other boss I beat on my 1st or 2nd try.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Ridely in Smash is a terrible, terrible, terrible idea.


----------



## Goop

I personally think Pikachu and Charizard are two of the most useless pokemon in the game. Because of this and the fact genwunners refused to get past their nostalgia, nintendo gave Charizard two mega evolutions, and both are borderlineing the uber tier. It's ridiculous.

I also dislike the amout of credit that The Last of Us has. Yes, the story was nice. Was it phenomenal? No. It was lacking. I enjoyed it only because of the hard mode + survival mode and the tactics it took to get through the game on said modes. I hate those that give it too much credit.

Sonic was never actually a character I enjoyed whilst playing any of the games. He seemed conceited and like a jerk to me. I also didn't like Shadow or Silver, either.
Tails, Rouge, and Blaze ftw. They seemed more fleshed out and interesting than their designated "hero."​


----------



## thecheese103

Gen 6 of Pokemon is terrible and probably the most dissappointing in the series. I could spend hours going into the issues with game design, framerate, lack of content and even the lack of ambition by the developers (remember that quote on how "gamers don't have the time anymore to explore for such content, so we just won't make it?"), but all in all... they're just bad. At least ORAS were remakes so I could enjoy Hoenn, a region from a good set of games, but even as a "remake", it fails in so many regards.

That's just my opinion though, and I think many do share it, but not the target audience.


----------



## pokedude729

This is likely going to sound contradictory, but I don't think that Mother 3 should be released in North America. The Fan Translation is good enough for many people, and if it was released, I feel that people would continue to just use the Rom, rather that the official game.

Also, if this counts, I don't like Pewdiepie.


----------



## n64king

Noiru said:


> I mostly hate EA and Ubisoft for their pseudo Steam services.. Like do we really need more of those requiring another account to sign up for



LOL PLEASE. Who uses Uplay and why has Origin never been fixed like what is it

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ubisoft is nearly *always* disappointing. I feel like they can only do Rayman right and even that's been a little suspcious squinty eye'd sometimes....
I can't remember the last thing of theirs I was actually able to get into. Although I'm being forced to try Assassins Creed soon so we'll see. Maybe they'll finally have something besides Rayman.


----------



## Alienfish

n64king said:


> LOL PLEASE. Who uses Uplay and why has Origin never been fixed like what is it
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ubisoft is nearly *always* disappointing. I feel like they can only do Rayman right and even that's been a little suspcious squinty eye'd sometimes....
> I can't remember the last thing of theirs I was actually able to get into. Although I'm being forced to try Assassins Creed soon so we'll see. Maybe they'll finally have something besides Rayman.



Lol please a lot of people and they are willing to buy stuff on there?

- - - Post Merge - - -



pokedude729 said:


> This is likely going to sound contradictory, but I don't think that Mother 3 should be released in North America. The Fan Translation is good enough for many people, and if it was released, I feel that people would continue to just use the Rom, rather that the official game.
> 
> Also, if this counts, I don't like Pewdiepie.



They should release all Mother's worldwide.

Pewd sucks, end of story.

And idk I hate when people are THIS GAME MURICA PLS.. Hey there are rest of the world ignorant asshats.


----------



## radical6

legend of Zelda is gay and I will never play it cuz Nowi or whatever that ****ing fairy is is so ****ing Annoyig


----------



## Cory

Ghost is my favorite pokemon type while dragon is my least favorite


----------



## pokedude729

justice said:


> legend of Zelda is gay and I will never play it cuz Nowi or whatever that ****ing fairy is is so ****ing Annoyig



If Navi is the main reason that you don't want to play, then just stick to the 2D games (execpt Phantom Hourglass)


----------



## oath2order

I hate it when people are THIS GAME EUROPE PLS. Hey there are rest of the world ignorant asshats.


----------



## Reindeer

I hate how Americans are complaining about pre-order bonuses and special editions coming to Europe while they get things that are pretty subpar. Yeah, your country used to be treated great for years, and now they've turned the spotlight on another region - a region that has been neglected for nearly two decades. You nerds can last a few years without your special edition, seeing as we often still get the short end of the stick when it comes to stuff like release dates.


----------



## vbunny

I played and beat Final Fantasy 7 when I was a teen but I still think of it as the worst RPG I ever played.


----------



## Tao

justice said:


> legend of Zelda is gay and I will never play it cuz Nowi or whatever that ****ing fairy is is so ****ing Annoyig



I don't mind differing opinions but I would much rather somebody have first hand experience about how "****ing annoyig" somethig is rather than just jumping on a bandwagon with everybody else...


----------



## PinkWater

pokedude729 said:


> This is likely going to sound contradictory, but I don't think that Mother 3 should be released in North America. The Fan Translation is good enough for many people, and if it was released, I feel that people would continue to just use the Rom, rather that the official game.
> 
> Also, if this counts, I don't like Pewdiepie.



I fully agree. If Nintendo released it, they'd change most, if not all, of the dialogue and edit out the Magypsies. Then everyone would complain that the game isn't 'true' to the fan translation, which makes no sense in any context.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah it will probably get censored *cough* noire *cough*


----------



## n64king

Noiru said:


> Lol please a lot of people and they are willing to buy stuff on there?



Well yeah they buy it but it doesn't mean it isn't crap that nobody with a right mine would need (UPlay) or stuff that you'll have a rough time getting back (if at all) once your game crashes. (Origin)
But hey these are coming from the same people who don't want to buy a $15 Amiibo, but they'll go buy thirty different $12 faceplates for their New 3DS


----------



## Dustmop

n64king said:


> Well yeah they buy it but it doesn't mean it isn't crap that nobody with a right mine would need (UPlay) or stuff that you'll have a rough time getting back (if at all) once your game crashes. (Origin)
> But hey these are coming from the same people who don't want to buy a $15 Amiibo, but they'll go buy thirty different $12 faceplates for their New 3DS



Origin has literally never crashed on me? Like, I've never had a single problem with it, other than trying to find their sales section the first time because it wasn't in the drop-list, which I dunno, might have made more sense for them to do.

I won't usually buy through Origin, though. Way too expensive. The cheapest Crysis 3 has ever been on Origin is $10; meanwhile I got it for $4 on GG.


Uplay I have yet to experience, and the only gripe my boyfriend has so far is that he keeps trying to change his name on it and it still tells him he's playing as [insert randomly generated name here] in-game, lol.


I do agree that having layers upon layers of DRM is unnecessary, and I just want to play the damn game, devs. Just stop it. Stop asking me so many questions, registering for so many things, and installing so much crap.


----------



## n64king

Dustmop said:


> Origin has literally never crashed on me? Like, I've never had a single problem with it, other than trying to find their sales section the first time because it wasn't in the drop-list, which I dunno, might have made more sense for them to do.
> 
> I won't usually buy through Origin, though. Way too expensive. The cheapest Crysis 3 has ever been on Origin is $10; meanwhile I got it for $4 on GG.
> 
> 
> Uplay I have yet to experience, and the only gripe my boyfriend has so far is that he keeps trying to change his name on it and it still tells him he's playing as [insert randomly generated name here] in-game, lol.
> 
> 
> I do agree that having layers upon layers of DRM is unnecessary, and I just want to play the damn game, devs. Just stop it. Stop asking me so many questions, registering for so many things, and installing so much crap.



Origin is a mighty problem... Although it's quite common that people have no issues whatsoever, while others can't get it to work. I rarely had issues but when I did there would be no help anywhere and you were on your own to solve the problems, which usually would just spring out of no where and be extremely difficult to squash. I love the "Exception Raised" glitch that comes from anything Origin. Basically you have to uninstall an entire game and reinstall and _MAYBE_ it'll work after that. And yeah way too expensive is def one thing. Even for stuff like The Sims, small downloads can end up costing a lot.
Uplay ends up being a gigantic costume and item shop which wants your real world money.

I can't see the appeal to either, and critics make fun of how pointless Uplay ends up being and tell everyone there are a million better services out there compared to Origin. But they have to get extra cash somewhere I guess.
LOL Totally too many sign up questions...


----------



## Dustmop

n64king said:


> Origin is a mighty problem... Although it's quite common that people have no issues whatsoever, while others can't get it to work. I rarely had issues but when I did there would be no help anywhere and you were on your own to solve the problems, which usually would just spring out of no where and be extremely difficult to squash. I love the "Exception Raised" glitch that comes from anything Origin. Basically you have to uninstall an entire game and reinstall and _MAYBE_ it'll work after that. And yeah way too expensive is def one thing. Even for stuff like The Sims, small downloads can end up costing a lot.
> Uplay ends up being a gigantic costume and item shop which wants your real world money.
> 
> I can't see the appeal to either, and critics make fun of how pointless Uplay ends up being and tell everyone there are a million better services out there compared to Origin. But they have to get extra cash somewhere I guess.
> LOL Totally too many sign up questions...



The only problem I ever had with Origin was the one night I was trying to install Dead Space 3, and it just kept giving me an error. Worked fine the next day, no problems, wasn't the end of the world for me. But that's really been it, so I'm sorry to hear you had problems. :c
At least their customer support is better than Steam's.

I know it's off-topic, but I just don't understand how some of the world's largest game developing companies (ie, Ubisoft) ended up making some of the worst choices? How and when did they crash and burn so hard? lol
Even though I know it's always all about the money -- I just can't wrap my head around it.


----------



## Tao

Dustmop said:


> I know it's off-topic, but I just don't understand how some of the world's largest game developing companies (ie, Ubisoft) ended up making some of the worst choices? How and when did they crash and burn so hard? lol
> Even though I know it's always all about the money -- I just can't wrap my head around it.




It's because they concentrate more on getting every bodies cash first with customer satisfaction coming pretty much as a last priority. Once you've given them your cash, that's it, you're not as important. If you've already given them the cash then you can wait until their crappy DRM service is up and running properly because you've nothing left to give them.

Again, with stuff like microtransactions in full priced retail games, day-1 DLC cut from the game, on disc DLC, flat out broken games, unnecessary subscriptions, unnecessary always online DRM for single player games etc. etc. etc. it's just about draining as much cash from their customers as humanly possible, with customer service happening after they've exhausted all ways of milking the cash.
Hell, look at the latest Assassins Creed. I've not played it (likely never will) but it's hard to not have seen how broken that thing was on release, yet they were more bothered about fixing the microtransactions and advertising the season pass rather than getting to work on fixing the bloody game. They shouldn't be advertising a season pass AT ALL if the game isn't even working properly yet.

I'm not naive. I know they're a business and they're there to make money but as a business, they should be making sure their existing customers are happy before they start mugging you. If they did that, they probably wouldn't have gained as much infamy as they now have. They're 'too much' about the money though to the point where it impacts them negatively as a company. Hell, I would have probably tolerated their liberal use of stuff like microtransactions if I didn't already view them in such a negative light.

It's probably why Nintendo are viewed as such a fantastic customer friendly company. They're one of the few who still prioritize the bare minimum you expect from a developer and give you a game that actually works on release with little to no major faults, whilst Ubisoft are giving you a very broken product with priority being on how they can make more money from the broken product rather than fixing the friggin' thing first.

Same with Rockstar. When GTAV:Online was released they made fixing the 'economy' a high priority so that they could sell you their microtransactions, rather than fixing the server issues stopping over half their customers from even being able to play it in the first place. That's another company that has somehow gotten away with some terrible decisions recently.


----------



## Alienfish

n64king said:


> Well yeah they buy it but it doesn't mean it isn't crap that nobody with a right mine would need (UPlay) or stuff that you'll have a rough time getting back (if at all) once your game crashes. (Origin)
> But hey these are coming from the same people who don't want to buy a $15 Amiibo, but they'll go buy thirty different $12 faceplates for their New 3DS



Well yeah then people should avoid and maybe they will learn.. but OH NO I WANNA PLAY PVZ GW ffff origin i needz.

True the last point though


----------



## Zane

justice said:


> legend of Zelda is gay and I will never play it cuz Nowi or whatever that ****ing fairy is is so ****ing Annoyig



play Wind Waker
unless you're one of those heathens that hates sailboats


----------



## Tao

Zane said:


> play Wind Waker
> unless you're one of those heathens that hates sailboats



I wasn't aware that people existed that don't enjoy sailboats.


----------



## spCrossing

Tao said:


> I wasn't aware that people existed that don't enjoy sailboats.



Sheesh, those people just hate adventure then.


----------



## Rasha

I might be one of the really few people who actually liked Paper Mario: Sticker Star, alright I haven't finished it yet I'm actually still in the beginning but I find it really fun so far, despite the obviously broken battle system. in fact I think if they just fixed it a bit the game would be one of the most fun games on the 3ds


----------



## ThePayne22

All of the Adventure / Western RPG / MMO games that center around a medieval theme and quest-basis (such as Skyrim) are boring and uninteresting. On that note, I pretty much hate all MMOs, which sucks cause most of my friends pretty much always play these.

I also think Mario Galaxy is an atrocious game.

And to piss of any fighting game fans, I feel Street Fighter IV is too clunky and inexcusable when there are so many other good fighting games out there.


----------



## Alienfish

I don't give a hoot if a Japanese games gets English dub aside from the original voices, learn to read and/or Japanese for god's sake. Those dual-audio whiners makes me cry of annoyance


----------



## Jarrad

Noiru said:


> I don't give a hoot if a Japanese games gets English dub aside from the original voices, learn to read and/or Japanese for god's sake. Those dual-audio whiners makes me cry of annoyance



Honestly I'd prefer every game I play to have japanese voices but english subtitles 

like smash

I want Lucina's jp voice, not this corny dubbed one 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Paper mario, Super mario galaxy, pretty much all of the super mario sports games and mario party game are *ALL TRASH.*

Seriously, they're so painful to play. I have no idea why people still buy these games. They leave such a small impression on me.

I like the fire emblem franchise, but I hate the combat system. I'm getting bored of the turn-base combat system, with what? 100 games copying it?

Fire emblem
Harvest Moon
(I think Rune factory has it as well)
Bravely default
Pokemon
Super Mario dream buddies or whatever that crap game's called
Final fantasy

i mean like, fair enough, the turn-base RPGs became mainly because how limited developers were with the GBA/DS etc.

but i mean, after playing games like fantasy life, one piece, pokemon rumble, luigi's mansion, heck, even one piece games
you really start to question why there are still games with this nails-on-a-chalkboard awkward fighting mechanics.

hack and slash games are just always superior.


----------



## Temari

Super Mario 64 and Super Mario Sunshine were fun and challenging open world games that I loved. Its follow up, Mario Galaxy was boring and way too easy. Idk why that followed up such an awesome game.

But the music is pretty.


----------



## L. Lawliet

Half life as a franchise is incredibly lackluster


----------



## unintentional

I hate mario games with a burning passion.

jk about the burning passion, but I really hate Mario games.


----------



## Alienfish

Jarrad: that's what I meant. I want Japanese audio too but either it's gets dubbed WITH subs(wtf..) or dual-audio and if we don't get dual audio we get a ****ton of whiners after the company..

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jarrad said:


> Honestly I'd prefer every game I play to have japanese voices but english subtitles
> 
> like smash
> 
> I want Lucina's jp voice, not this corny dubbed one



Yes. But as I said there are always those people whining about wanting english voices as well like wtf


----------



## Tao

Noiru said:


> I don't give a hoot if a Japanese games gets English dub aside from the original voices, learn to read and/or Japanese for god's sake. Those dual-audio whiners makes me cry of annoyance



I partially agree depending on the type of game.

With JRPG's or just generally stereotypical 'Japanese games', I'm not bothered whether it gets dubbed as long as there are subtitles. In fact, the Japanese audio I often prefer since it actually syncs up properly with the video.


With Metal Gear Solid, Resident Evil or other 'Western' themed games where casual fans could easily assume it had a Western development team, it would severely bother me for it not to have an English dub.

I mean, it would just be 'off' for me to listen to Snake speaking in Japanese but it being implied that he's speaking Russian at the time but he's also supposed to be an American who speaks English as a primary language. Some people already find it too hard to grasp that sometimes when they're speaking English it's implied they're actually speaking another language, don't throw a 3rd language into the mix.

- - - Post Merge - - -


I'm not looking forward to the 'new' 3DS at all. I'm going to buy one, that's a given since I refuse to play Monster Hunter without a second analog stick, but I still don't like it (plus my birthday is coming up and I have a new pretty well paying job, so I'll have cash to waste on overhyped unnecessary upgrades)

They should have either released an entirely new console altogether or not bothered at all. Even though the 3DS hasn't really had a long life yet, I would feel better about buying an entirely new console rather than '3DS V1.3'.

I don't see it as the same thing as the DSi because the DSi didn't really release anything on it that would really make you 'want' the system, nothing with real hype behind it. With the 'new' 3DS I feel like I 'have' to buy it or I'm going to miss out on actual worthwhile content and that I'll need it anyway, because I can see them phasing out the original 3DS whether they say they aren't or not.

I also think 'faceplates' are a horrible reason to buy a normal one over the XL. They aren't worth the hype at all.


----------



## aliscka

@R-Cookies: You're definitely not the only one!! I'm in LOVE with that game!  I think the graphics are just so cute and dialogue is super clever... I'm surprised it's not more popular.


----------



## Rasha

despite what most people think, I find Rayman Legends to be way better and more fun than Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze.
I wish they would make another Rayman game :')


----------



## Maverick215

Here is one: I didn't like Bioshock 1, and LOVED Bioshock 2.  

Bonus: LOVE Sonic Adventure 2 and still play it every now and then (yes its through nostalgia tinted goggles, I totally understand why people hate it)

Bonus Bonus: I ABSOLOUTLY LOVE SONIC SHUFFLE* and think it stands up very well against the Mario Party series (first 4 games, everything after sucks )


*For those of you who don't know, Sonic Shuffle was SEGA's take on the Mario Party series.  Most people hated it when it came out, calling it a clone and such.  But I think its a great game and will defend it till I die.


----------



## oath2order

ACGC is overrated


----------



## Rasha

the sims 2 > the sims 3


----------



## Dasbreenee

R-Cookies said:


> the sims 2 > the sims 3



YES. FINALLY SOMEONE AGREES.


----------



## Alienfish

Eh Dsi were pretty good lol at least it started supporting 'proper' internet lol


----------



## pokedude729

aliscka said:


> @R-Cookies: You're definitely not the only one!! I'm in LOVE with that game!  I think the graphics are just so cute and dialogue is super clever... I'm surprised it's not more popular.



It's mainly unpopular because it completely changed the formula.

I think this person sums up it up very well. (spoilered, so that people don't have to see a wall of text)



Spoiler



Sticker Star was flat-out BORING. They got rid of what made the franchise enjoyable (partners (yes, the pixl's from SPM are being counted as partners), memorable bosses & characters, great music & level designs, and a good gameplay) and kicked them out to the curb; and the idea of stickers isn't exactly BAD, but it was horribly executed.

There's no point in collecting coins, since almost EVERY good stickers can be collected on the level's world, and also your attacks aren't reusable. That just..really made no sense to me.﻿ I've also got stumped on a couple of levels and the final boss battle that I've had to look up a WALKTHROUGH in order to complete them. If a game has me to do that, then there's a problem.

Anyway, now on to the boring part, THERE'S NO UNIQUE LEVEL DESIGN! Every single stage is either a copy of another level from inside the game, or a copy of one from one of the other games. There's also WAY too many levels, speaking of them. In other games from the franchise, there's just one big place that has 3 areas: a town, the road to a dungeon, and said dungeon, excluding the final area of the 3 games. That's it. SS, on the other hand, has 8 worlds, each with individual sections in them (sounds familiar?), making the 8 worlds unnecessarily long and boring.



I do respect your opinion, that's why I made this thread.


----------



## Rasha

pokedude729 said:


> It's mainly unpopular because it completely changed the formula.
> 
> I think this person sums up it up very well. (spoilered, so that people don't have to see a wall of text)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Sticker Star was flat-out BORING. They got rid of what made the franchise enjoyable (partners (yes, the pixl's from SPM are being counted as partners), memorable bosses & characters, great music & level designs, and a good gameplay) and kicked them out to the curb; and the idea of stickers isn't exactly BAD, but it was horribly executed.
> 
> There's no point in collecting coins, since almost EVERY good stickers can be collected on the level's world, and also your attacks aren't reusable. That just..really made no sense to me.﻿ I've also got stumped on a couple of levels and the final boss battle that I've had to look up a WALKTHROUGH in order to complete them. If a game has me to do that, then there's a problem.
> 
> Anyway, now on to the boring part, THERE'S NO UNIQUE LEVEL DESIGN! Every single stage is either a copy of another level from inside the game, or a copy of one from one of the other games. There's also WAY too many levels, speaking of them. In other games from the franchise, there's just one big place that has 3 areas: a town, the road to a dungeon, and said dungeon, excluding the final area of the 3 games. That's it. SS, on the other hand, has 8 worlds, each with individual sections in them (sounds familiar?), making the 8 worlds unnecessarily long and boring.
> 
> 
> 
> I do respect your opinion, that's why I made this thread.



hmm I actually thought people complained about the game being too short :')


----------



## Beary

shooting games suck


----------



## Rasha

Beary said:


> shooting games suck



do you mean fps or any game that has shooting in it? because there are also third person shooter and games like starfox which is a rail shooter, also games like rachet and clank are considered platformers but have a lot of shooting sections...


----------



## Beary

R-Cookies said:


> do you mean fps or any game that has shooting in it? because there are also third person shooter and games like starfox which is a rail shooter, also games like rachet and clank are considered platformers but have a lot of shooting sections...



COD, etc, etc.


----------



## Zane

Maverick215 said:


> Here is one: I didn't like Bioshock 1, and LOVED Bioshock 2.
> 
> Bonus: LOVE Sonic Adventure 2 and still play it every now and then (yes its through nostalgia tinted goggles, I totally understand why people hate it)
> 
> Bonus Bonus: I ABSOLOUTLY LOVE SONIC SHUFFLE* and think it stands up very well against the Mario Party series (first 4 games, everything after sucks )
> 
> 
> *For those of you who don't know, Sonic Shuffle was SEGA's take on the Mario Party series.  Most people hated it when it came out, calling it a clone and such.  But I think its a great game and will defend it till I die.



People hate Sonic Adventure 2?? Who are they let me fight them


----------



## Alienfish

Sonic Shuffle is awesome, it's like adult smash lol


----------



## Rasha

for me Call of Duty is fun and all for the first ten minutes or so after that it's just repetitive and boring, and to make it worse all the games in the franchise are the same thing! gosh!
remember when gamers actually liked variety? :/

edit: sorry wrong thread XD


----------



## Beary

imo horror games are overrated


----------



## Alienfish

Cod and such fps is fun multiplayer otherwise nah


----------



## Goop

Pokemon Pinball was awesome and no one will tell me otherwise.​


----------



## Alienfish

Goop said:


> Pokemon Pinball was awesome and no one will tell me otherwise.​



yes it is.. i love pinball games.


----------



## JCnator

If there's one particular genre that I loathe, it would be practically any rhythm game. It literally boils down on getting the timings right accordingly to the rhythm of the music being played, with a video or animations attached to it. Even the Rhythm Heaven franchise couldn't escape that. What's the point of the genre anyway? There's virtually zero strategy on it; you hope you get the rhythm right. That's not fun at all! And don't get me started on how many games stopped playing music as soon as they consider that I'm doing poorly and then force me to restart the whole track.
I'd rather watch a YouTube video playing said music than suffering on playing rhythm-based games.


----------



## spCrossing

Noiru said:


> Sonic Shuffle is awesome, it's like adult smash lol



Man, Sonic Shuffle takes me back.

I miss my Dreamcast. :C


----------



## Alienfish

spCrossing said:


> Man, Sonic Shuffle takes me back.
> 
> I miss my Dreamcast. :C



My friends has one, miss playing that too :c


----------



## Stalfos

spCrossing said:


> Man, Sonic Shuffle takes me back.
> 
> I miss my Dreamcast. :C





Noiru said:


> My friends has one, miss playing that too :c



The Sega Dreamcast is one of the most overrated consoles EVER. Sure, it had a few good games, mostly arcade conversions, but I just don't get the whole "best console ever" crap. It was decent, at best.


----------



## Alienfish

Stalfos said:


> The Sega Dreamcast is one of the most overrated consoles EVER. Sure, it had a few good games, mostly arcade conversions, but I just don't get the whole "best console ever" crap. It was decent, at best.


Best and best.. At least they were more mature..


----------



## seanrc

Mario Kart is so-so.

I don't really like any Sonic games. Especially the new ones. Nintendo should just buy him or Sega should put the poor blue blur out of his misery.


----------



## Alienfish

seanrc said:


> Mario Kart is so-so.



8 definitely.. too child/family friendly and the dlc.. yay exploits.


----------



## RainbowCherry

I _hate_ classic Sonic games. They're just so boring for me. Sonic 06 had an amazing story. (Haven't played, so I can't talk about gameplay. It looks awful, but not unplayable.) "It's no use!" and "You've got this Sonic!" Aren't even slightly annoying. Sonic Adventure 2 had horrible gameplay. (Still had a decent story.)
I hate Super Smash Bros. Melee.


----------



## Rasha

Minecraft is pointless and boring


----------



## Alienfish

R-Cookies said:


> Minecraft is pointless and boring


I never got into that myself.. I dunno sure I like building but that much? nooope.


----------



## Reindeer

Stalfos said:


> The Sega Dreamcast is one of the most overrated consoles EVER. Sure, it had a few good games, mostly arcade conversions, but I just don't get the whole "best console ever" crap. It was decent, at best.


I've never owned a Dreamcast, or any Sega console for that matter, but I can see why people loved it. It had a really solid internet infrastructure before other consoles even experimented with it, and worked with DLC for games through that internet connection. It could also output great graphics (for the time).

I believe the fact that Sega had shot themselves in the foot so many times with previous consoles made the Dreamcast not sell all too well, and that's what killed it. Also, it had a pretty **** library. Technologically speaking the PS2 was somewhat behind, but due to the great library it was obviously the better choice of the two.


----------



## seanrc

R-Cookies said:


> Minecraft is pointless and boring



It's getting 'better' I've heard, but yeah, it's kinda boring if you don't wanna spend hours on a house only for it to burn/blow up.


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988

1. im a nintendo fan. i know some are gonna be like "thats not unpopular" but almost everywhere i see online and even IRL, if you say ANYTHING positive about nintendo, you immediately get labeled a fanboy and get forced out of the conversation.

2. pewdiepie is overated. nuff said.

3. i hate competitive players. just because a game CAN be competitive doesnt mean the developer intended it to be that way and it DEFINITELY doesnt give you the right to hijack the creators game (aka project M)

4. i cant stand people who play only M rated games.  no matter what you may think, playing only GTA, COD, etc does NOT make you more adult.

5. gamers are spoiled brats. no matter how much gamers get, theyre never satisifed and the instant theyre told they cant have something (for example a game only being released in japan or coming exclusively to one system), world war 3 erupts.

6. i hate mobile games.  if candy crush and 100000 variations of it are the future of gaming, its a future i want nothing to do with.


----------



## Nyamco

Warning, warning, here there be opinions. Chill out.

1. I strongly dislike mobile gaming, but I have a few exceptions.

2. I don't like selling villagers, but for some reason I'm OK with trading.

3. I do NOT play games that are overly violent, EVER. I mean, come on, if I'm not going to kill someone in real life, why even enjoy it virtually?

4. Not sure if this opinion is unpopular anymore... but I really like how they added Pok?mon Mega Evolutions.

5. PewDiePie disgusts me beyond comprehension. Not even exaggerating.

That's about it I think...


----------



## Cress

ChaosEmperor1988 said:


> 4. i cant stand people who play only M rated games.  no matter what you may think, playing only GTA, COD, etc does NOT make you more adult.



I think that because a lot of kids play rated M games now it makes them kid games. So in a way, Nintendo games are more mature since most of their games try to appeal to all ages. I mean, when you think of a grandparent, are they more likely to play Mario or Halo? Wii Party or Left 4 Dead? Just saying.


----------



## Jake

bidoof is actually a good pokemon!!


----------



## Rasha

seanrc said:


> It's getting 'better' I've heard, but yeah, it's kinda boring if you don't wanna spend hours on a house only for it to burn/blow up.



by "better" do you mean the upcoming story mode? yeah I'm actually interested in that because it will actually give the game a purpose lol. but it's a bummer that it has to be episodic :/


----------



## Alienfish

Jake. said:


> bidoof is actually a good pokemon!!



yes it is lol dat water type


----------



## Reindeer

Nyamco said:


> 3. I do NOT play games that are overly violent, EVER. I mean, come on, if I'm not going to kill someone in real life, why even enjoy it virtually?


That's honestly a dumb stance to take. A video game is virtual, as you said. It's make-believe. Real life isn't. That means you can do stuff in video games that do not have the same consequences they would have in real life. It's also a form of escapism, and a way for people to feel better. Some people, when they're angry or depressed, just fire up a video game and kill a bunch of dudes to calm themselves down. No harm comes to others.

If this stance comes from "but if I do it in a video game I might do it in real life" or some other weird kind of thought process, then you may be a psychopath and should get help. I've played violent video games since I was 11 years old, I'm 26 now. I wouldn't hurt a fly.


----------



## Reindeer

Nyamco said:


> 3. I do NOT play games that are overly violent, EVER. I mean, come on, if I'm not going to kill someone in real life, why even enjoy it virtually?


That's honestly a dumb stance to take. A video game is virtual, as you said. It's make-believe. Real life isn't. That means you can do stuff in video games that do not have the same consequences they would have in real life. It's also a form of escapism, and a way for people to feel better. Some people, when they're angry or depressed, just fire up a video game and kill a bunch of dudes to calm themselves down. No harm comes to others.

If this stance comes from "but if I do it in a video game I might do it in real life" or some other weird kind of thought process, then you may be a psychopath and should get help. I've played violent video games since I was 11 years old, I'm 26 now. I wouldn't hurt a fly.


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I think that because a lot of kids play rated M games now it makes them kid games. So in a way, Nintendo games are more mature since most of their games try to appeal to all ages. I mean, when you think of a grandparent, are they more likely to play Mario or Halo? Wii Party or Left 4 Dead? Just saying.



you get that, i get that, but 90% of the gaming crowd doesnt. thats part of why i like nintendo, their games appeal to everyone, but (most) gamers nowadays are all about image, and only play "cool" games which are always the M rated games, and they only play them because it makes them cool and not because they like the game itself. thats the thing i cant stand about "dudebros".


----------



## lazuli

Cam said:


> what does that have to do with what I said? Not trying to be rude or anything, but just curious!



......its a.......joke..............
where you say d- and r- phrases/words to make fun of it
like donger rumpusfruit
damn rumpelstiltskin
etc etc


Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> I. Hate. Marshal.



[insert youtube video of the congratulations! scene from nge]



milkbae said:


> sims 4 is a big joke
> sighs
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> sims 3 too
> sorry



i find that sims 3 is playable with tons and tons of mods u_u
i should probably download it again when we get a new computer.



Noiru said:


> Horror games, like Amnesia and FNAF likes what's the deal.. they are not creepy lol



theyre not meant to creep you out, im sure theyre meant to make you uneasy
theres something out there thats trying to get you and you dont know what could happen
plus 1st person POV tries to make you feel like its your life thats actually in danger
idk



pokedude729 said:


> This is likely going to sound contradictory, but I don't think that Mother 3 should be released in North America. The Fan Translation is good enough for many people, and if it was released, I feel that people would continue to just use the Rom, rather that the official game.
> 
> Also, if this counts, I don't like Pewdiepie.



too many have seen/played/are familiar with the fan translation so the NA official version wont be liked as much

he is quite annoying



justice said:


> legend of Zelda is gay and I will never play it cuz Nowi or whatever that ****ing fairy is is so ****ing Annoyig



this hurt just trying to read it



R-Cookies said:


> Minecraft is pointless and boring



i only like it bc you can make a house and farm n stuff.



Nyamco said:


> Warning, warning, here there be opinions. Chill out.
> 
> 1. I strongly dislike mobile gaming, but I have a few exceptions.
> 
> 2. I don't like selling villagers, but for some reason I'm OK with trading.
> 
> 3. I do NOT play games that are overly violent, EVER. I mean, come on, if I'm not going to kill someone in real life, why even enjoy it virtually?
> 
> 4. Not sure if this opinion is unpopular anymore... but I really like how they added Pok?mon Mega Evolutions.
> 
> 5. PewDiePie disgusts me beyond comprehension. Not even exaggerating.
> 
> That's about it I think...



1. you dislike it because purely bc its mobile or???
2. you get and you give, makes sense
3. youre fun
5. as many other people have said

===

i like games based on their promo art/art style/mood/etc
like limbo, starbot, OFF, one shot, etc
same goes with books and movies, like the particular sadness of lemon cake but this is about gaming

also i like rm maker games a lot (particularly 2k3 ones BC I CAN ACTUALLY PLAY THOSE ON MY NETBOOK)


----------



## Gregriii

First two pok?mon generations are ****.


----------



## Alienfish

Eh, well I mostly dislike Nintendo because their region-locking and they "appeal to everyone family and children" stance make them release boring games in the west. Senran Kagura was an exception maybe.


----------



## lazuli

Gregriii said:


> First two pok?mon generations are ****.



well duh they were broken as hell


----------



## Alienfish

computertrash said:


> well duh they were broken as hell



which made them the nest mister overanalyzer fo everyone's answers.

uneasy.. o well *shrugs*


----------



## Stalfos

Reindeer said:


> I've never owned a Dreamcast, or any Sega console for that matter, but I can see why people loved it. It had a really solid internet infrastructure before other consoles even experimented with it, and worked with DLC for games through that internet connection. *It could also output great graphics (for the time).*
> 
> I believe the fact that Sega had shot themselves in the foot so many times with previous consoles made the Dreamcast not sell all too well, and that's what killed it. Also, it had a pretty **** library. *Technologically speaking the PS2 was somewhat behind, but due to the great library it was obviously the better choice of the two.*



I don't understand why people believe that. Technologically, the Dreamcast was inferior to the PS2. I'm not looking to lecture anyone but I always encounter these misfacts.
But as I said, there where a few really good games on it like Street Fighter III, Bangai-O and Shenmue, so it wasn't a total waste.


----------



## Reindeer

Stalfos said:


> I don't understand why people believe that. Technologically, the Dreamcast was inferior to the PS2. I'm not looking to lecture anyone but I always encounter these misfacts.
> But as I said, there where a few really good games on it like Street Fighter III, Bangai-O and Shenmue, so it wasn't a total waste.


The Dreamcast is a 1998 console, the PS2 came around two years later. The internals of the PS2 profited from that small gap, as well as the fact that Sega was being pretty clumsy with it.

The "somewhat behind" I mentioned was referring specifically to the internet infrastructure, but I should have been clearer about that. A comparison of all the important specs shows that the PS2 is more powerful. It just had really clunky internet support.

To be fair, I say that from experiencing the PS2 internet. I didn't experience the Dreamcast's, so I can't rightly judge on that. It's from reports that it _sounds_ better than what the PS2 had.


----------



## Rasha

Luigi's Mansion 2 is a masterpiece and is actually better than the one on the Gamecube
it hurts me how underrated it is :'(


----------



## Tao

TellTale games a pretty much all awful.

They just look bad and outdated, even when they're newly released they look like they should have been released 10 years earlier. The models they tend to use are just vile and the animations are terrible. They look like a bad PS2 era game.
Controls are usually awful as well in their games. It just feels *blegh*. As well as the overall gameplay of their games generally being terrible, whether it's just walking around and talking to people (how do you even screw that up?) or the horrid little 'mini games' scattered throughout. It just feels 'nasty'.
The writing is often a mixture of bad and good. 'Back to the Future' had a great story and as an uber fan of the films, I approve of  that story. All the dialogue between characters throughout the game though is cringy has hell and it made me feel dirty listening to it. It was just so, 'off'. I had to watch the cutscenes slapped together on youtube because I couldn't force myself to play the horrendous game myself. Would have preferred them to make it into a CGI film rather than a terrible game.



The only games from them I like are the Poker Night games...And they still suffer from most of the problems I have with TellTale games. The only reason I like those games is because of the dialogue between characters I like such as Ash Williams, Brock Samson or Sam & Max. That's literally it.
I mean, the actual gameplay felt sluggish and unpolished. It's friggin' Poker! How the hell do you screw up the gameplay for Poker! You point and click on cards and that's it! You've got to be a special sort of genius to screw up the gameplay for poker!


----------



## a potato

I like ACCF.


----------



## Hipster

Toon link is better than regular link


I wish pokemon had another mall event 


More people I know should play animal crossing


----------



## Maverick215

Noiru said:


> Sonic Shuffle is awesome, it's like adult smash lol



You, I like you.

I also LOVE Clash of Clans.  But thats just because it fits into my current college life perfectly.  30 minutes to train an army?  Thats 30 minutes of homework, then I get a nice 3-5 minute break to attack and such.  Then 30 more minutes for training/homework.  It makes homework much more bearable.  I've vowed never to spend a cent on the game so I'm forced to wait for everything, but I make it work.


----------



## spCrossing

Hipster said:


> Toon link is better than regular link


Truth is, he *IS* better than Regular Link.

- - - Post Merge - - -



computertrash said:


> [insert youtube video of the congratulations! scene from nge]







I'm not sorry.


----------



## lazuli

spCrossing said:


> I'm not sorry.



ah yes thank you
youtube was down at school for me

=

i wish the kh fandom wasnt full of godawful weebs
its a very nice series but the weeb fandom is so annoying


----------



## Brad

This is gonna get real.


I don't like Majora's Mask. At all.
Hate JRPGs.
I think Call of Duty is pretty alright.
Too many Fire Emblem characters in Smash.
*ANY SONG ABOUT VIDEO GAMES EVER.* Especially this one. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5237hmNkCms
Five Nights at Freddy's stories and theories are annoying and stupid. So is it's fanbase.
Love Minecraft, but I *hate* pretty much 100% of it's fanbase.
RP'ing of any kind in RPGs/MMOs (or anywhere else, for that matter) is lame and sad.
HD remakes are a good thing.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5237hmNkCms

*Most importantly, most annoyingly, most infuriatingly*: I hate it when people try to reference video games or bring that sort of thing up in everyday conversation with everyday people, who they know for a fact, don't play games. These are the kinds of people who think sports are dumb for no reason other than because they think it's cool to be ignorant to a large part of society, don't even try to make an effort to learn about other things, all because they're "gamers." The kinds of people for whom video games are their entire life, and their defining trait in life. These people generally complain about having nobody to hang out with or whatever. Just try talking to people, and learn to talk about something else other than amiibos or that Witcher got delayed again. I'm not saying it's bad to talk about these things (hell, that's all I write about on my dumb blog); but these things being the only things you talk about will make people not want to talk to you. Also wear something other than black and brush your teeth.

Go learn to do something, or make something, just try some new things. And try showering everyday. That'll definitely help.

Also, the term "gamer" is pretty annoying as well.

Might add more as I think of them.

We should also have more unpopular opinions threads.


----------



## Astro0

i really liked XY


----------



## oath2order

Brad said:


> We should also have more unpopular opinions threads.



We sometimes have them.

They devolve into arguments


----------



## Naiad

Astro0 said:


> i really liked XY



i really liked it too tbh


----------



## talisheo

Lafiel said:


> i really liked it too tbh



How is that an unpopular opinion?


----------



## Naiad

talisheo said:


> How is that an unpopular opinion?



Because the majority of people thought XY was terrible??


----------



## talisheo

Lafiel said:


> Because the majority of people thought XY was terrible??



I just find it weird because it is one of the highest rated Pokemon titles -shrugs-


----------



## Alienfish

talisheo said:


> I just find it weird because it is one of the highest rated Pokemon titles -shrugs-



Doesn't mean it's necessarily good lol


----------



## booshoe

Noiru said:


> Doesn't mean it's necessarily good lol


True, I think XY was very lacking. It was good competitively but not everyone who plays pokemon wants to be competitive. That was the pokemon game that ended all pokemon for me. Too much competition.....


----------



## Alienfish

booshoe said:


> True, I think XY was very lacking. It was good competitively but not everyone who plays pokemon wants to be competitive. That was the pokemon game that ended all pokemon for me. Too much competition.....



This and the too much focus and graphics and mechanics rather than the enjoyable gameplay that used to make it really good.


----------



## Goop

I actually really enjoyed Pokemon Black and White. I'd go as far as to say it's now my favourite region.
#unovaswag


----------



## Alienfish

Goop said:


> I actually really enjoyed Pokemon Black and White. I'd go as far as to say it's now my favourite region.
> #unovaswag


I liked those too, they were the last good ones.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Noiru said:


> This and the too much focus and graphics and mechanics rather than the enjoyable gameplay that used to make it really good.



focus on graphics? what?


all the models/animations look gaia online as **** in the worst possible way


----------



## Alienfish

LambdaDelta said:


> focus on graphics? what?
> 
> 
> all the models/animations look gaia online as **** in the worst possible way



In X/Y uh..


----------



## LambdaDelta

yeah, they're pretty damn lazy stiff and awful imo


----------



## Alienfish

Yes.. not to mention they thought we'd like a huge round glitched city and riding rhyhorns? no.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I wish I could've taken the family Rhyhorn as my starter to ride around on everywhere

screw the main starters


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

I kinda like the spinoffs of Pokemon more than most of the main games... If they implemented the battle style of pokepark more often or in other games, I feel like that would be amazing, but I've been wishing that since third gen.


----------



## deerlilac

I actually liked Diablo III
I dislike FNAF
I thought I'd really like the new smash bros, but I play the old one way more than the new.
I kinda liked the game Depression Quest (Game that started Gamergate)


----------



## infinikitten

Honestly (and this is a little serious/heavy here as opposed to the more trivial unpopular opinions I have, I'm just in venting mode rn) I'm really tired of designers trying to be "edgy" just for the sake of being edgy. Over the top gore for no reason, exploiting sensitive subjects and upholding stereotypes of minority groups, etc. that kind of thing. And before anybody complains about me being "too PC" (which, just, LOL) I don't mean there should never be any gore or that any sensitive material shouldn't be allowed in games, but I think - and this is what other gamers seem to respond negatively to for some reason - that when you're putting together a title that you hope millions of people will be playing, you have some sort of responsibility to handle your content tastefully. And again, since that can be taken out of context... what I mean is that there are respectful ways of exploring issues, there are ways of commenting on horrible things in a responsible manner, but so many devs just gloss over it and it drives me mad. Too many people just throw really disgusting things in their games and call it "satire" while making it clear they don't understand what satire really is. I've enjoyed the Saints Row series in my time - the latter installments in particular - because a lot of the time they do it right, and when they don't, it's glaringly obvious... okay I'm p sure I'm not making sense anymore lmao


----------



## Alienfish

To above.. yes. Sorry exploring gravity with balls and poking them is not cool if you don't know how to design and use controls properly.


----------



## Tao

infinikitten said:


> Honestly (and this is a little serious/heavy here as opposed to the more trivial unpopular opinions I have, I'm just in venting mode rn) I'm really tired of designers trying to be "edgy" just for the sake of being edgy. Over the top gore for no reason, exploiting sensitive subjects and upholding stereotypes of minority groups, etc. that kind of thing.





With a similar rant, I'm tired of seeing devs try to shoehorn things into their game just for the sake of being 'correct' so people don't complain they're "not represented" etc. or using the fact that they're doing something such as 'using a minority' or 'having a gay character option' becomes a top selling point for the game.

A somewhat recent example would be when AC:Unity was reveled to not have female playable characters (because the story demanded a male character, so I hear), then Sunset Overdrive pretty much took this as an opportunity to use 'female characters' as a prime selling point to their game (with the obvious shot at AC since they made the female resemble a generic AC character).

It's just cringy. 

I don't think that developers shouldn't try to include other groups outside of 'Caucasian American male', in fact, I think that more diversity in characters is highly needed. As a white guy, I'm sick of seeing white guys everywhere as my only option, especially since I usually play as a chick. Hell, at this point, just making the usual 'American white guy' into a 'British white guy' would be a shocking development.
I also think though that shoehorning them in 'just because' and using it as a main selling point for the game isn't the right way to do it. It's pretty much making things like 'female character' a feature, the same way that multiplayer is a 'feature'. The fact that your game has a female character should *NOT* be a 'feature'.

I also think that if the developers never intended for this stuff to be in the game for whatever reason (such as the story was written specifically for a male character), they shouldn't feel forced to shove it in there at all. At the end of the day, it's their game. People shouldn't have to change their 'creative vision' just for the sake of political correctness. 
I mean...We didn't hear too many complaints that Tomb Raider or Remember Me didn't represent the male demographic enough, so you can't complain about games that don't represent females (even if females are vastly under represented as a whole).


----------



## Lolipup

I honestly feel strongly against DLC ;w;

Like...I just got my hands on fire emblem awakening, and seeing all of the DLC? D: It makes me feel like I've bought an *Incomplete* game...I bought it for about forty dollars, so I feel I have the right, as any other player should, to have ALL of the content, not pay another twenty for two more dungeons, give us all of the dungeons like you use to do in the older games! D: don't sell us HALF of a game...

Sorry for the vent but omg, I'm so against buying DLC to add more content to a game that should have all of it. ;w;


----------



## Zane

destroy video games



Lolipup said:


> I honestly feel strongly against DLC ;w;
> 
> Like...I just got my hands on fire emblem awakening, and seeing all of the DLC? D: It makes me feel like I've bought an *Incomplete* game...I bought it for about forty dollars, so I feel I have the right, as any other player should, to have ALL of the content, not pay another twenty for two more dungeons, give us all of the dungeons like you use to do in the older games! D: don't sell us HALF of a game...
> 
> Sorry for the vent but omg, I'm so against buying DLC to add more content to a game that should have all of it. ;w;



I know what you mean. I don't mind DLC that just adds like extras or little bonuses, but DLC that adds entire levels or other facets to the game makes me feel like they left it out on purpose so they could sell it to you later. 8U *cough*fantasylife*cough* I hate having to pay for something that should have been there in the first place.


----------



## Dustmop

Lolipup said:


> I honestly feel strongly against DLC ;w;
> 
> Like...I just got my hands on fire emblem awakening, and seeing all of the DLC? D: It makes me feel like I've bought an *Incomplete* game...I bought it for about forty dollars, so I feel I have the right, as any other player should, to have ALL of the content, not pay another twenty for two more dungeons, give us all of the dungeons like you use to do in the older games! D: don't sell us HALF of a game...
> 
> Sorry for the vent but omg, I'm so against buying DLC to add more content to a game that should have all of it. ;w;



Yeah, I know what you mean. I agree and disagree -- in some cases, I feel like DLC adds some nice things that the base game didn't necessarily need to be *complete*. Like with Warlock 1 & 2's DLC, sure one of them adds a totally useful game mode and a new race to play as -- but most of the time, they just add some new spells or Lords to be able to pick up. /shrug. Not really necessary.


But in most cases, like with The Sims, I can't see why there's $400 worth of DLC that adds things like pets, or careers, or proper wedding pieces. That, should have been in my base game, and it's not worth $20. :l

Or on that note, Battlefield's early access DLCs just to have some weapons ~earlier~ than you normally would unlock them? lol.


----------



## Alienfish

DLC you say look at those dynasty warrior games lol. but yeah i agree people doing dlc too much just because..


----------



## n64king

Zane said:


> destroy video games
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean. I don't mind DLC that just adds like extras or little bonuses, but DLC that adds entire levels or other facets to the game makes me feel like they left it out on purpose so they could sell it to you later. 8U *cough*fantasylife*cough* I hate having to pay for something that should have been there in the first place.




LOL my favorite DLC = complete game is Fallout 3. You can't really finish the game without it. You can do the game ending quest but cannot save it after finishing as you die, but with the add-on the game keeps going. It was the best DLC (other than Mothership Zeta imo) but I remember it annoyed a lot of people.

Also Sims is a real stinker for DLC. Talk about a vanilla game if you don't download some extras... Luckily it can last you longer with multi colored (like changing the black TV to white) but that only goes so far. Lol Sim City 4 was the same way tbh I had to keep adding buildings people designed on their own from this one website cause every city would look identical after a while.


----------



## radical6

Tao said:


> I don't mind differing opinions but I would much rather somebody have first hand experience about how "****ing annoyig" somethig is rather than just jumping on a bandwagon with everybody else...


How is hating LOZ a bandwagon omg 
I have played it briefly but idk I never really liked it. probs the only nintendo brand I'll never care about, which is a shame cuz I like RPG ****


----------



## Cory

R-Cookies said:


> Luigi's Mansion 2 is a masterpiece and is actually better than the one on the Gamecube
> it hurts me how underrated it is :'(



god bless you


----------



## Mini Mario

*Unpopular Opinion:
Phantom Hourglass and Spirit Tracks are the only good LoZ games.*


----------



## Alienfish

Foxy the Pirate Fox said:


> *Unpopular Opinion:
> Phantom Hourglass and Spirit Tracks are the only good LoZ games.*



Those sucked so indeed lol.

Danganronpa has cool characters but I don't like the gameplay at all (in the first, haven't played Goodbye Despair)


----------



## aliscka

I think IGN was right when they said Pokemon ORAS had too much water.


----------



## Alienfish

aliscka said:


> I think IGN was right when they said Pokemon ORAS had too much water.



The originals had as well..lol


----------



## pocky

I hate Amiibos.


----------



## Alienfish

pocky said:


> I hate Amiibos.



Well per se not hating but they are becoming way too overrated now that everyone and their company makes them.

Also survival games are getting way too hyped


----------



## Chromie

Noiru said:


> Well per se not hating but they are becoming way too overrated now that everyone and their company makes them.
> 
> Also survival games are getting way too hyped



Activision has Skylanders, Disney has Infinity, and Nintendo Amiibos. Not a lot.

Fallout 3 is a terrible game.


----------



## LambdaDelta

pokemon is bad rpg mechanics and needs its entire system to just be completely scrapped and overhauled


----------



## oath2order

Fallout New vegas sucked


----------



## Alienfish

oath2order said:


> Fallout New vegas sucked


YES IT DID.

Finally someone who agrees with me <3


----------



## oranges_ate_you

If there's an unpopular opinion board to post on, _Noiru will be there._


----------



## Alienfish

oranges_ate_you said:


> If there's an unpopular opinion board to post on, _Noiru will be there._



Lol, I take that as a compliment. I am pretty picky with games after all


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Noiru said:


> Lol, I take that as a compliment. I am pretty picky with games after all



Because I wanted to know.


----------



## infinikitten

Oh, thought of another. I absolutely hated Heavy Rain.


----------



## n64king

Noiru said:


> Lol, I take that as a compliment. I am pretty picky with games after all



That's ironic. You tried to pick a fight with me that time I asked for game suggestions and said I was too picky just because I had your suggestions already. Hah


----------



## Tao

infinikitten said:


> Oh, thought of another. I absolutely hated Heavy Rain.



'Boredom Simulator 2010'.



I try to finish all my games, even if they're bad...But I couldn't bring myself to continue playing that one.


----------



## Alienfish

n64king said:


> That's ironic. You tried to pick a fight with me that time I asked for game suggestions and said I was too picky just because I had your suggestions already. Hah



Yes because you rejected like everyone posting and having very clear 'instructions' of what to post. I mean picky as I have some favorite genres and base most opinions on the gameplay/mechanics rather than gfx and such.


----------



## Caius

Settle down guys.


----------



## Alienfish

Is down, just explained.. and it wasn't a fight more like pet peeves because it seemed weird they wanted something.

Also, World of Goo and Lonely Planet were really bad as for being gravity/puzzle games :/


----------



## Caius

I didn't really enjoy Little Big Planet.


----------



## Alienfish

ZR388 said:


> I didn't really enjoy Little Big Planet.


Haven't played any of them but they seem way too much hyped.


----------



## Caius

Noiru said:


> Haven't played any of them but they seem way too much hyped.



All it really is at the core of the game is a platformer where you customize your character. No story. Kind of sad.


----------



## Alienfish

ZR388 said:


> All it really is at the core of the game is a platformer where you customize your character. No story. Kind of sad.



Yeah I kinda got that impression due to the amount of spin-offs and customization


----------



## Kaiaa

I personally don't like the LoZ Windwaker art style. I don't like Link or the people/creatures in this art. Even the scenery is too cartoony for me. I understand it's meant to look that way or else they wouldn't have done it in that style, but it's probably my least favorite style meaning I disliked all the toon Link games that followed.


----------



## Alienfish

Kaiaa said:


> I personally don't like the LoZ Windwaker art style. I don't like Link or the people/creatures in this art. Even the scenery is too cartoony for me. I understand it's meant to look that way or else they wouldn't have done it in that style, but it's probably my least favorite style meaning I disliked all the toon Link games that followed.



Amen my dear. I never liked the Toon Link too much either.. it looked too amateur/chibi to me for enjoy.


----------



## Mr. Marowak

Yoshi's voice annoys me more than any crying baby, even baby Wario.


----------



## Cory

I liked the skyward sword motion controls


----------



## Alienfish

Cory said:


> I liked the skyward sword motion controls



Never played the Wii games much but it seems they didn't abuse it at least


----------



## AidenTheGamer

Super Monkey Ball 1/2/Deluxe are probably my top favorite games, but the franchise is going downhill, and I feel like the creative type, so maybe someday I'd like to make a new Monkey Ball game, and take the game to another level


----------



## n64king

ZR388 said:


> All it really is at the core of the game is a platformer where you customize your character. No story. Kind of sad.




OKAAAY I'm SOOOO glad you said that. I've attempted to get into Little Big World like 100 times and I'm just like what the hell is even going on!? What is the point of this? Why is all I'm doing is customizing this main character?!
Thank god for PS+ to give them away for free every so often so I could try it. It always felt like a lame attempt to give us a Nintendoesque character on Playstation that only caught on by the vast pointless customization and showed how blind people are to the fact that the series is a little soulless.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> Yes because you rejected like everyone posting and having very clear 'instructions' of what to post. I mean picky as I have some favorite genres and base most opinions on the gameplay/mechanics rather than gfx and such.



I only rejected your post because you posted what I said I already had LOL You and your friend were the only two who did it, the rest I said I tried it and didn't care for it. It had only been 1 page when you got your usual attitude attack on the thread.


----------



## LambdaDelta

that's like implying Mario platformers have any real plot to them


----------



## n64king

LambdaDelta said:


> that's like implying Mario platformers have any real plot to them



At least there are Mario games with a plot. Also way to go by just thinking Nintendo only offers Mario. There are other side scrollers with stories and plots that Nintendo produces that are easily just as comparable to Little Big World's style minus the vast pointless custom stuff. Even 2D Donkey Kong games have more story than I can remember from LBW

- - - Post Merge - - -

If the story is more than DK then it sure didn't leave an impression at all other than boring.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Why do only the 3 of you bump this board especially Noiru you must be really unpopular in real life cause all your opinions are unpopular.  You always fight with everyone whats your problem lady


----------



## Alienfish

oranges_ate_you said:


> Why do only the 3 of you bump this board especially Noiru you must be really unpopular in real life cause all your opinions are unpopular.  You always fight with everyone whats your problem lady



So just because I like a small bunch of games I'm unpopular? lolol couldn't care less whether I'm popular or not.

Also mister/miss/whatever you must be lonely complaining I'm a sad figure because I have opinions.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

n64king said:


> O
> 
> 
> 
> I only rejected your post because you posted what I said I already had LOL You and your friend were the only two who did it, the rest I said I tried it and didn't care for it. It had only been 1 page when you got your usual attitude attack on the thread.



AHHAHA I REMEMBER THAT BOARD NOW. It was the 3 of you again only Lamda & n64 weren't rude like noiru always is. She attacked me over my suggestrions and said i suggested too many games.
HEY NOIRU if you would just read the OP instead of getting mad that you didnt read the post like you never do instead of fighting like you always do maybe youd stay out of trouble more often

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> So just because I like a small bunch of games I'm unpopular? lolol couldn't care less whether I'm popular or not.
> 
> Also mister/miss/whatever you must be lonely complaining I'm a sad figure because I have opinions.



That doesn't even make sense.


----------



## n64king

oranges_ate_you said:


> Why do only the 3 of you bump this board especially Noiru you must be really unpopular in real life cause all your opinions are unpopular.  You always fight with everyone whats your problem lady



Why is it always you coming to the 3 of us and trying to stir the pot?


----------



## Alienfish

Because there are a lot of bad games in my opinions.


----------



## n64king

Noiru said:


> Because there are a lot of bad games in my opinions.



You don't like anything except Neptunia. That must be all you have for your Vita and/or PS3.


----------



## LambdaDelta

n64king said:


> At least there are Mario games with a plot. Also way to go by just thinking Nintendo only offers Mario. There are other side scrollers with stories and plots that Nintendo produces that are easily just as comparable to Little Big World's style minus the vast pointless custom stuff. Even 2D Donkey Kong games have more story than I can remember from LBW
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> If the story is more than DK then it sure didn't leave an impression at all other than boring.



Mario is the most notable and was used as an example. I know they have plenty of other platformers. (Kirby, Yoshi's Island, Donkey Kong Country, Wario Land, etc)

Though really if you're playing a platformer for the plot, you're doing something wrong.

Also, might be just me, but saying "pointless customization" for a community based around a game that is basically entirely customization seems pretty laughable imo.


I'm not a huge fan of LBP (2floaty4me), but its really not all that comparable to Nintendo's IPs outside of the being a platformer and other super basic stuff like that. Unlike ASB, which was clearly just trying to capitalize off Smash popularity, LBP does try to be its own thing vs just a Nintendo clone. Whether it succeeds are not is up to the individual.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Noiru said:


> Because there are a lot of bad games in my opinions.



Coming from the person who plays ONLY hyperdemention neptunia and it has a 2/10 rating everywhere.

- - - Post Merge - - -



n64king said:


> Why is it always you coming to the 3 of us and trying to stir the pot?



Lol are you blind? Noiru and lambda only post hate and trash on here.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> Mario is the most notable and was used as an example. I know they have plenty of other platformers. (Kirby, Yoshi's Island, Donkey Kong Country, Wario Land, etc)
> 
> Though really if you're playing a platformer for the plot, you're doing something wrong.
> 
> Also, might be just me, but saying "pointless customization" for a community based around a game that is basically entirely customization seems pretty laughable imo.
> 
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of LBP (2floaty4me), but its really not all that comparable to Nintendo's IPs outside of the being a platformer and other super basic stuff like that. Unlike ASB, which was clearly just trying to capitalize off Smash popularity, LBP does try to be its own thing vs just a Nintendo clone. Whether it succeeds are not is up to the individual.




*TL;DR*


----------



## Alienfish

2/10 are you reading trash reviews only? I play a lot of 'mainstream' games too.

Oh well I will leave you alone. Not gonna argue with 10 years old that hate even more.


----------



## n64king

The funny part is no matter how many times someone will agree with the three of you, you all do your best to try and disagree with their agreements. No wonder the threads die every time you guys post.


----------



## LambdaDelta

what


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Noiru said:


> 2/10 are you reading trash reviews only? I play a lot of 'mainstream' games too.
> 
> Oh well I will leave you alone. Not gonna argue with 10 years old that hate even more.



Oh you don't want to talk now that I put your only game on blast for the bad reviews that it's gotten and the crap that it is? Poor battle system with bad otaku fan directed art. Have fun with your piss poorly rated JRPG, guess you'd rather be ~underground~ and fight with everyone on your bad opinions than play something good.

- - - Post Merge - - -



n64king said:


> The funny part is no matter how many times someone will agree with the three of you, you all do your best to try and disagree with their agreements. No wonder the threads die every time you guys post.



Lambda always fights dude. No use talking to a 13 year old girl about the difference between Mario and Sack Boy. Her post went no where.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> what



Typical.

- - - Post Merge - - -



n64king said:


> You don't like anything except Neptunia. That must be all you have for your Vita and/or PS3.



SEE!?!?!?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hyper boring Neptunia reviews

Uh oh. It got a 45/100


----------



## LambdaDelta

oranges_ate_you said:


> Oh you don't want to talk now that I put your only game on blast for the bad reviews that it's gotten and the crap that it is? Poor battle system with bad otaku fan directed art. Have fun with your piss poorly rated JRPG, guess you'd rather be ~underground~ and fight with everyone on your bad opinions than play something good.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Lambda always fights dude. No use talking to a 13 year old girl about the difference between Mario and Sack Boy. Her post went no where.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Typical.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> SEE!?!?!?



pot. kettle. black.

also

http://www.gamerankings.com/browse.html?search=hyperdimension+neptunia&numrev=3&site=

so much 2/10


----------



## n64king

oranges_ate_you said:


> SEE!?!?!?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Hyper boring Neptunia reviews
> 
> Uh oh. It got a 45/100



Well for one thing you're posting the PS3 review and most people seem to have moved onto the Vita version.


----------



## Stalfos

LambdaDelta said:


> Though really if you're playing a platformer for the plot, you're doing something wrong.



Oh, man, this is so good!


----------



## oranges_ate_you

LambdaDelta said:


> pot. kettle. black.
> 
> also
> 
> http://www.gamerankings.com/browse.html?search=hyperdimension+neptunia&numrev=3&site=
> 
> so much 2/10




The highest is a 70%. That's still a disaster and the rest are all 60% proving my point that you both play a mediocre game.  Haha you're proud of it too. How sad for you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



n64king said:


> Well for one thing you're posting the PS3 review and most people seem to have moved onto the Vita version.



She proved my point by showing me those D review scores. She just posted more about how it's crap lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> pot. kettle. black.



Hey look everyone she's talking bad about herself now! She finally knows how ignorant and arrogant she's been.

- - - Post Merge - - -

LambdaDelta do you think Nintendo only has Mario? Everytime you make a comparison to Nintendo you're like BUT MARIO CANT DO THAT!!!!!! Get out of your ignorant tunnel vision and play something else Nintendo for once.


----------



## Stalfos

oranges_ate_you said:


> The highest is a 70%. That's still a disaster and the rest are all 60% proving my point that you both play a mediocre game.  Haha you're proud of it too. How sad for you.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> She proved my point by showing me those D review scores. She just posted more about how it's crap lol



Like they know what they're talking about? I'm sure the Neptunia games are crap, but I wouldn't take their word for it.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

You always post about "U SUGGESTIN MARIO HAS A STORY!? U SUGGEST MARIO HAS COMPETETIVE MARIO!?!?! WOW HOW CAN U SUGGEST ANYTHING ABOUT MARIO!!!" get over it and find something else to talk about.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stalfos said:


> Like they know what they're talking about? I'm sure *the Neptunia games are crap*, but I wouldn't take their word for it.



Exactly. I wouldnt take her word for it. The original reviews of 2 and 4/10 are correct. Not these otaku fans giving it a 6 or 7 out of pity.


----------



## LambdaDelta

No, I've never touched the franchise.

I'm just pointing out how dumb as all **** your post is.


Also, 70% is a disaster? Are you like the embodiment of the "if its less than 9/10 its crap" mentality that modern gaming review culture is mocked for?


----------



## oranges_ate_you

LambdaDelta said:


> No, I've never touched the franchise.
> ?



*LOL OKAY SO BASICALLY YOUR OPINIONS AND POSTS ARE INVALID. No one talk to this girl she has no idea what shes posting about.*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also in case you hadn't figured it out, 60% and below is a failure.

- - - Post Merge - - -

hI I'M PROUD OF A GAME THAT GOT A *D* ON IT'S REPORT CARD!!!


----------



## LambdaDelta

have you played them?

going by your posts, I'm willing to bet you've just looked at a few images, selective reviews, and maybe a trailer, and decided the games are crap based solely on that


----------



## oranges_ate_you

I have  I played Mk1 and it was terrible and they talked too much, the battle system made no sense and is worse than Donald Duck in Kingdom Hearts when it comes to healing.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Clearly I know more about it than you do.* Like right off the bat, I've played them and you haven't so goodbye silly little girl who is talking about her rump.


----------



## LambdaDelta

ok then

now lets stop being an ass about people enjoying it


----------



## Stalfos

oranges_ate_you said:


> Exactly. I wouldnt take her word for it. The original reviews of 2 and 4/10 are correct. Not these otaku fans giving it a 6 or 7 out of pity.



I don't care at all for reviews since the only games that score over 90% are dull AAA-titles.


----------



## LambdaDelta

or how about just stop being an ass period


----------



## oranges_ate_you

LambdaDelta said:


> or how about just stop being an ass period



Very good advice for you to take. You do it quite often.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> ok then
> 
> now lets stop being an ass about people enjoying it



*Thread: Unpopular gaming opinions*

No. Also I just slam dunked you and you want to stop talking about it. LOL Sore loser much


----------



## n64king

LambdaDelta said:


> or how about just stop being an ass period



I just exploded laughing.


----------



## LambdaDelta

kaiaa help


----------



## oranges_ate_you

She's calling for help because she got slam dunked like 10 times. She thought she was going to pull a fast one and tell me off over a game she has no clue about. Again.

- - - Post Merge - - -



n64king said:


> I just exploded laughing.



Right cause you know she can't help herself.


----------



## n64king

You had to fight over a game one of you knew nothing about. Just another monday for you guys though I guess.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

n64king said:


> You had to fight over a game one of you knew nothing about. Just another monday for you guys though I guess.



For her. Find any thread with her posting on it and she's being rude and negative. Guess it didn't feel good getting nailed on her own turf today. Then she calls for staff about an unpopular opinion on a board titled UNPOPULAR OPINIONS.


----------



## Cory

sonic boom is not as good after the 1.1.0 update


----------



## n64king

Cory said:


> sonic boom is not as good after the 1.1.0 update



Why? Does the game almost work now?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can see that being a spoiling factor. I gotta wonder why you bought it too.


----------



## LambdaDelta

oranges_ate_you said:


> *Thread: Unpopular gaming opinions*
> 
> No. Also I just slam dunked you and you want to stop talking about it. LOL Sore loser much



because unpopular gaming opinions means you should be an ass to others about their opinions

also, going by your logic, liking neptunia would be considered an "unpopular oponion" and as such would fit in perfectly with this thread



oranges_ate_you said:


> She's calling for help because she got slam dunked like 10 times. She thought she was going to pull a fast one and tell me off over a game she has no clue about. Again.



too bad I wasn't telling you off for not liking the game, but for ridiculing others for liking it


----------



## Cory

n64king said:


> Why? Does the game almost work now?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I can see that being a spoiling factor. I gotta wonder why you bought it too.


my brother did and yes they got rid of the infinite jump glitch


----------



## LambdaDelta

kinda curious on whatever other bugs they patched

is there a changelog anywhere?


----------



## oranges_ate_you

LambdaDelta said:


> because unpopular gaming opinions means you should be an ass to others about their opinions
> 
> also, going by your logic, liking neptunia would be considered an "unpopular oponion" and as such would fit in perfectly with this thread
> 
> 
> 
> too bad I wasn't telling you off for not liking the game, but for ridiculing others for liking it



How cute you really are that blind. No, see I only mentioned what I did to Noiru because she comes in any thread and trashes everyone elses opinion. Meanwhile you just make no sense and the dribble coming from your keyboard is boring and has no value here.
LOL OMG U SHUSH ABOUT NEPTUNIA ITS A GOOD GAME LOOK AT THE REVIEWS *never played it has no idea what shes talking about as usual* I ridiculed those who ridiculed me. You just got your little head all excited for no reason and decided to jump in with "MARIO CANT DO WHAT NEPTUNIA DOES" as usual.
How can you fight on an unpopular opinion thread? Somehow lambda delta did it. You attack everyone who disagrees with you, get off you high horse.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Watch. She'll be like "LOL U ATTACK ME OVER MY DISAGREEMENT" No, you pretty much just jumped in on your own and you don't see me talking to anyone else here do you?


----------



## Cory

LambdaDelta said:


> kinda curious on whatever other bugs they patched
> 
> is there a changelog anywhere?



they also added more invisible walls to prevent other glitches but they didnt fix the frame rate issues and such


----------



## n64king

Cory said:


> they also added more invisible walls to prevent other glitches but they didnt fix the frame rate issues and such



HA. Invisible wall. "Don't go over there, there's a glitch we're not going to fix in that spot"

I bet they didn't fix the falling through floors or "airplane arms" either.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oranges_ate_you said:


> "MARIO CANT DO WHAT NEPTUNIA DOES"



I hope so.


----------



## Jaden

Is it unpopular to not like Assassin's Creed? Relly tried to get in to the games but they never did it for me. Tried the first two and Brotherhood at a friend's but was not satisfied. Gameplay-and storywise underwhelmed. :S


----------



## Caius

Jaden said:


> Is it unpopular to not like Assassin's Creed? Relly tried to get in to the games but they never did it for me. Tried the first two and Brotherhood at a friend's but was not satisfied. Gameplay-and storywise underwhelmed. :S



I got bored with the first game but after that I started to enjoy the series. I can see where people wouldn't like it though.


----------



## Trundle

KotOR II was better than the first


----------



## pokedude729

Twilight Princess was the worst console Zelda


----------



## Tao

oranges_ate_you said:


> The highest is a 70%. That's still a disaster and the rest are all 60% proving my point that you both play a mediocre game.  Haha you're proud of it too. How sad for you.



If you're making decisions on what games you like based on reviews rather than your own preferences and experience, you're failing at opinions.




pokedude729 said:


> Twilight Princess was the worst console Zelda



I always thought it was the Zelda game with the largest mixed opinion on whether or not it was good.


Though I would say it's my favorite...And I know that I would get/have gotten a torrent of abuse for claiming that anywhere near a Zelda community..."oMg, y nt OOT ore MM u figit!!!!!!11!1!11!"


----------



## Rasha

IMO metroid prime is better and much more fun than any GTA...
is that an unpopular opinion?


----------



## oath2order

Tao said:


> If you're making decisions on what games you like based on reviews rather than your own preferences and experience, you're failing at opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought it was the Zelda game with the largest mixed opinion on whether or not it was good.
> 
> 
> Though I would say it's my favorite...And I know that I would get/have gotten a torrent of abuse for claiming that anywhere near a Zelda community..."oMg, y nt OOT ore MM u figit!!!!!!11!1!11!"



Weird I thought Wind Waker had that regard


----------



## LambdaDelta

Oh man, I knew I had something to look forward to when I returned.




oranges_ate_you said:


> How cute you really are that blind. No, see I only mentioned what I did to Noiru because she comes in any thread and trashes everyone elses opinion. Meanwhile you just make no sense and the dribble coming from your keyboard is boring and has no value here.



Yes, that's a good excuse.

No, wait. That's a crap excuse.



oranges_ate_you said:


> LOL OMG U SHUSH ABOUT NEPTUNIA ITS A GOOD GAME LOOK AT THE REVIEWS *never played it has no idea what shes talking about as usual* I ridiculed those who ridiculed me.



I never said it was a good game. I was simply providing evidence to refute your "game got horrible review scores" post. Nothing more and nothing less. It was your choice to assume I was defending the game as good.



oranges_ate_you said:


> You just got your little head all excited for no reason and decided to jump in with "MARIO CANT DO WHAT NEPTUNIA DOES" as usual.



Wow, its a good thing I *never* once said anything close to this.

Though its kinda worrying how you seem to now be making up stuff to fit your argument.



oranges_ate_you said:


> How can you fight on an unpopular opinion thread? Somehow lambda delta did it. You attack everyone who disagrees with you, get off you high horse.



No, there's plenty of opinions here I personally don't agree with. None of my posts have ever been attacking those opinions, if you even bothered to read and process what was typed.



oranges_ate_you said:


> Watch. She'll be like "LOL U ATTACK ME OVER MY DISAGREEMENT" No, you pretty much just jumped in on your own and you don't see me talking to anyone else here do you?



You must really like me if you keep responding then. :^)


----------



## aliscka

Everyone is so angry ahhhhh

I will diffuse the situation with an unpopular gaming opinion

I don't care much for Kingdom Hearts. I really tried getting into the series by playing the very first game but it just seems really bland to me. Also I can't really take it seriously because of all the Disney characters.


----------



## Reindeer

Tao said:


> Though I would say it's my favorite...And I know that I would get/have gotten a torrent of abuse for claiming that anywhere near a Zelda community..."oMg, y nt OOT ore MM u figit!!!!!!11!1!11!"


TP is definitely my favorite as well. Even friends make fun of it, saying "it's probably because of Midna, LOL!!!!"
I must be a total dumbwad for liking good character development.



R-Cookies said:


> IMO metroid prime is better and much more fun than any GTA...
> is that an unpopular opinion?


You're comparing a sci-fi genre FPS to a gangster setting sandbox game. I like Zelda more than COD, but that's because FPS titles are very hit or miss for me. I also wouldn't say it because it's comparing apples to oranges.

Speaking of GTA though, I think that Saints Row, even with some of its bugs, is much more fun than GTA has been for years.


Also, I can't wait for oranges to be banned again. :^)


----------



## Tao

oath2order said:


> Weird I thought Wind Waker had that regard




Whenever I see polls for Zelda related things, Wind Waker usually comes among the top with OoT and MM. Twilight Princess has usually come anywhere from middle to near bottom.

The 'polls' usually range from anything from the usual 'best Zelda game' to odd polls like 'Zelda game with the movement controls' (I swear that's a legit poll). Depends what communities you're looking on though I guess.





Reindeer said:


> TP is definitely my favorite as well. Even friends make fun of it, saying "it's probably because of Midna, LOL!!!!"
> I must be a total dumbwad for liking good character development.




I'm not even ashamed to say that at least 50% of the reasoning behind my fondness for Twilight Princess is entirely the existence of Midna :3 
I decided I liked her just from initial character design, the fact she also turned out to have more character development in one game than others have had across *insert number* is a bonus. I like most Zelda games but really, none of them have made me care that much about what happened to the characters until Midna came along with an actual personality.


----------



## Reindeer

Tao said:


> I'm not even ashamed to say that at least 50% of the reasoning behind my fondness for Twilight Princess is entirely the existence of Midna :3
> I decided I liked her just from initial character design, the fact she also turned out to have more character development in one game than others have had across *insert number* is a bonus. I like most Zelda games but really, none of them have made me care that much about what happened to the characters until Midna came along with an actual personality.


TP had a lot of characters that I really liked, but Midna stands out among them. There also wasn't as much focus on Zelda as in preceding and even succeeding titles, which I found really refreshing.

And yeah, Midna's character progression was one that made me care about her. So the statement from my friends, if taken innocently, is true... but they mean it sexually.

In regards to how much mixed feelings there are over Zelda games, it seems to me that (after MM at least) there's a lot of mixed feelings about a game at first. Some people love it, others absolutely hate it. This happened with Wind Waker as well. Then a few years pass, and more people come to like it. I've noticed that TP is more popular now than it was after it first came out.

I'm hoping that Nintendo is considering an HD re-release of it for 2016, like how they released Wind Waker HD 10 years after the original released.


----------



## Tao

Reindeer said:


> And yeah, Midna's character progression was one that made me care about her. So the statement from my friends, if taken innocently, is true... *but they mean it sexually.*



....





Reindeer said:


> In regards to how much mixed feelings there are over Zelda games, it seems to me that (after MM at least) there's a lot of mixed feelings about a game at first. Some people love it, others absolutely hate it. This happened with Wind Waker as well. Then a few years pass, and more people come to like it. I've noticed that TP is more popular now than it was after it first came out.



I think that even Majora's Mask suffered from this. It seems a lot of people have only just started claiming it as their favorite since OoT3D was released and opened the possibility of MM being re-released as well. 
I don't think it would bother me as much if that when the 10 years has passed and the time has come for it to now be okay to like a certain Zelda game, people admitted they hated it at first for whatever (probably irrational) reason...But everybody seems to have always loved it and owned it since release, which user reviews and sales figures often say otherwise 




Reindeer said:


> I'm hoping that Nintendo is considering an HD re-release of it for 2016, like how they released Wind Waker HD 10 years after the original released.



I agree that it's going to need a HD re-release at some point, it's going to age horribly otherwise (those textures...). I'm not sure if I would want it so soon (since I still think it's fine to play) but I wouldn't say no to a 2016 re-release :3


----------



## Rasha

Reindeer said:


> TP is definitely my favorite as well. Even friends make fun of it, saying "it's probably because of Midna, LOL!!!!"
> I must be a total dumbwad for liking good character development.
> 
> 
> You're comparing a sci-fi genre FPS to a gangster setting sandbox game. I like Zelda more than COD, but that's because FPS titles are very hit or miss for me. I also wouldn't say it because it's comparing apples to oranges.
> 
> Speaking of GTA though, I think that Saints Row, even with some of its bugs, is much more fun than GTA has been for years.
> 
> 
> Also, I can't wait for oranges to be banned again. :^)



I was comparing the fun factor and how those games affected me


----------



## n64king

It's so weird to me that people hated Twilight Princess. That was one of the best ones imo haha I'm unsure what gave that game such mixed reviews. Motion controls? I thought Skyward Sword was known as the motion control enemy.



R-Cookies said:


> IMO metroid prime is better and much more fun than any GTA...
> is that an unpopular opinion?



Probably but isn't that sorta apples and oranges?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reindeer said:


> I'm hoping that Nintendo is considering an HD re-release of it for 2016, like how they released Wind Waker HD 10 years after the original released.



Wait did you mean an HD remake of Twilight Princess? I'd be shocked if they remastered any Wii games for the WiiU at this point. Thanks to them releasing Wii games in the eShop I feel like that'll put the lid on anything for a while :/ But who knows, if you can count DKC3D or Xenoblade 3D as a Wii remaster... wrong system though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just feel like they wouldn't bother remastering Wii games for WiiU because you can play the Wii games on a WiiU. It's not really the same as Wii to 3DS, but imo anyway.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> Weird I thought Wind Waker had that regard



Most mixed reviewed Zelda? I also thought WW held the title because of the art. But TP must be in a nearby realm when I think about all the trash talk it'll get.


----------



## Alienfish

aliscka said:


> Everyone is so angry ahhhhh
> 
> I will diffuse the situation with an unpopular gaming opinion
> 
> I don't care much for Kingdom Hearts. I really tried getting into the series by playing the very first game but it just seems really bland to me. Also I can't really take it seriously because of all the Disney characters.



This. I tried one at it seemed like a nice thing but seriously I can't see random Disney dudes in the midst of nowhere.


----------



## Gandalf

If there are anymore ridiculous arguments like the one we've just had then this thread is done. You've been warned, these poor attitudes need to end now.


----------



## Tao

I don't think the Gamecube controller was that great at all. The buttons were either oddly placed, shaped or uncomfortable (hated those triggers) and the lack of a real 2nd analog stick was a total disadvantage to some games (Metroid Prime). It also bothered me that it only had 1 'bumper' (Z button).


The controller did it's job I guess for the most part, but pretty much every other console was doing it better. 
At least with the PS2 I never felt that the controller gimped the enjoyment of certain games (again, Metroid Prime).


----------



## Alienfish

Agreement about Gamecube, but I guess I got used to it after a while. I think they did abuse a bit for some Mario Party mini-games where you pretty much hard to learn to control it too flawlessly.


----------



## Paranoid

☂ I haven't liked any Sonic games since his Sega Genesis days.


☂ (I don't know if this is exactly unpopular but) I want more games where you get to play as a dinosaur, rather than being a human out to hunt them.


☂ I'd like to see the Nintendogs franchise branch out into games with less fuzzy critters like reptiles, amphibians and birds.


☂ While I have fun with the game, SSB4 feels like it contains a lot less than Brawl. =u


☂ I liked the Gameboy Camera. :B


----------



## Tao

Noiru said:


> Agreement about Gamecube, but I guess I got used to it after a while.



That was a problem for me. I feel that you shouldn't have to 'get used' to a controller. Almost anything is comfortable once you've gotten used to it. My sofa is hard, so people complain and choose to sit on the floor instead when they come to my house, but I've gotten used to it despite having the same complaint at first.

I 'got used' to the Gamecube controller, as I did with the N64 controller and the 360 controller. If I touch any of those controllers these days after significant time not touching them it feels 'off'.

I didn't own a PS3 for about 6 years into its release and didn't touch another Sony console within that period, yet the PS3 control felt 'right' instantly when I bought one (aside from the nasty triggers). I hadn't touched a Wiimote or Nunchuck at all until 3/4 months ago, to which I pretty much instantly decided they were some of the most comfortable controllers I've ever held.






Paranoid said:


> ☂ (I don't know if this is exactly unpopular but) I want more games where you get to play as a dinosaur, rather than being a human out to hunt them.



To expand on this, I want more games where you play as 'the monster/the bad guy' as a whole. Like an Alien game where you play as the Alien hunting Whatshername rather than Whatsername running from the Alien (basically Alien Isolation with the roles reversed), or even like a Mario game where you play as Bowser trying to stop Mario from rescuing Peach.

Or more stuff like 'Dogs Life' on PS2 where you played as a Dog and did dog stuff like poop and dig holes, with your super sense of smell being an important gameplay element. I don't mean a trashy shovelware simulator on Steam like 'GoatSimulator', I mean a fully developed game with an actual story, actual progression and things to actually do...Like 'Dogs Life'.


----------



## Paranoid

Tao said:


> To expand on this, I want more games where you play as 'the monster/the bad guy' as a whole. Like an Alien game where you play as the Alien hunting Whatshername rather than Whatsername running from the Alien (basically Alien Isolation with the roles reversed).



I would love to see that implemented into more games. While it can be fun to play as "the hero", sometimes a spin on perspective is nice. Because to a dragon the knight is the villain.

As far as the example goes, considering how much I love the xenomorphs from ALIEN, I would absolutely freak if I got to control one! xD


----------



## n64king

Tao said:


> I didn't own a PS3 for about 6 years into its release and didn't touch another Sony console within that period, yet the PS3 control felt 'right' instantly when I bought one (aside from the nasty triggers). I hadn't touched a Wiimote or Nunchuck at all until 3/4 months ago, to which I pretty much instantly decided they were some of the most comfortable controllers I've ever held.



Wait you liked the Wiimote + Nunchuck combo? Now that, is an unpopular gaming opinion haha I'm SO glad for the gamepad/WiiU pro. The nunchuck is horrid to me, I always disapproved of the cord and it felt cheap and hallow, which it basically is. The Wii remote is alright though. I don't really hate it, but the nunchuck. I pray Nintendo doesn't do something like that ever again.


----------



## Alienfish

Tao: True.. I didn't play much more GC than Mario party, Double Dash and such, I do however agree they were clumsy for more advanced games such as PSO and stuff.

Reindeer: Yes lolol. That troll.


----------



## Reindeer

oranges_ate_you said:


> You have got a gigantic attitude issue. Someone needs to slap you across your ugly face so you stop whining all the time. Guess you're also mad I slammed your trash game. on the UNPOPULAR OPINION board *eyeroll*


The thread's subject matter is completely beside the point. If you're referring to Neptunia, I think they're trash as well. The point of the matter is that in your mind, a person pointing out your claims as being hyperbole and utterly false deserves them being attacked on a personal level.

You're an ********. That's all there is to it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



n64king said:


> Wait you liked the Wiimote + Nunchuck combo? Now that, is an unpopular gaming opinion haha I'm SO glad for the gamepad/WiiU pro. The nunchuck is horrid to me, I always disapproved of the cord and it felt cheap and hallow, which it basically is. The Wii remote is alright though. I don't really hate it, but the nunchuck. I pray Nintendo doesn't do something like that ever again.


While I agree that they shouldn't do something like that again, my issue was never with the way the controllers were designed. They were a bit dynamic, and I liked the idea behind them. The thing about them that bothered me was that they sucked my batteries dry in record time. If it hadn't been for that, I would have played more Wii games.


----------



## Tao

n64king said:


> Wait you liked the Wiimote + Nunchuck combo? Now that, is an unpopular gaming opinion haha.



Yea, that's pretty unpopular xD Though I meant more about the way it felt in my hands. 

As an actual controller though, I would have easily preferred something more 'traditional'. 
It was annoying for games such as Twilight Princess where you don't really have to point it at the screen 95% of the time, so you relax, get comfortable and stop pointing it at it...Then you have to aim your bow and frustration starts as you're trying to point the Wiimote in the right place so that the sensors pick it up -.-

I think it helps that I didn't own a Wii though, so I've only played Wii games on my Wii U. It's less of a thing that I have to live with for an entire console generation and more of a nice change when I get bored of my Wii U games.




Reindeer said:


> You're an ********. That's all there is to it.



That *may* or may not be true, but can we not just ignore them? I like this thread.





Reindeer said:


> The thing about them that bothered me was that they sucked my batteries dry in record time. If it hadn't been for that, I would have played more Wii games.



I found the battery life to be pretty decent. I got through Mario Galaxy and almost all of Twilight Princess (I need to stop mentioning that game...) on the same pair of batteries. So, like, around 50 hours I would estimate, which I consider pretty good at least...Especially from a '?1 Store'.

My problem was finding a legit rechargeable battery for it, especially since I try not to buy 3rd party peripherals unless I have absolutely no other option. 
It could be argued that they were hard to find because I came to the 'Wii party' about 6 years too late, but my friend had the Wii since launch and said that it was a hassle trying to get a legit rechargeable battery then as well.



The Wii is hipster. It was having shortages for things way before Amiibo made it cool.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paranoid said:


> I would love to see that implemented into more games. While it can be fun to play as "the hero", sometimes a spin on perspective is nice. Because to a dragon the knight is the villain.
> 
> As far as the example goes, considering how much I love the xenomorphs from ALIEN, I would absolutely freak if I got to control one! xD




Well playing as the villain is somewhat more common than it used to be...But almost always no different from being the hero aside from story. There just needs to be more games where you're not a human or something resembling a human (anything anthropomorphic).

The 'Alien Vs Predator' games were good, but they weren't what I wanted from an Alien game.

I just want some sort of Alien game that somewhat resembles the films more closely but from the perspective of the Alien. You have to do 'Alien things' to get through 'whatever an Alien would do in a story' in a totally stealth based game. You have to kill people, but its less button mashing and more 'Hitman' styled picking off targets secretly.

A 'Zombie U' styled thing where if you die you come back as a chestburster and carry on from there and grow back to an adult Xenomorph would be cool. It could also be encouraged to 'kidnap' people and 'infect them' with a chestburster as a sort of lives system.


----------



## Reindeer

Tao said:


> I found the battery life to be pretty decent. I got through Mario Galaxy and almost all of Twilight Princess (I need to stop mentioning that game...) on the same pair of batteries. So, like, around 50 hours I would estimate, which I consider pretty good at least...Especially from a '?1 Store'.


What. If my batteries lasted 10 hours, then I was lucky. It didn't matter what kind of brand I used either, they just ran out quick. Rechargeable batteries were the worst, I could literally set those to charge after just two or three hours of playing.


----------



## Tao

Reindeer said:


> What. If my batteries lasted 10 hours, then I was lucky. It didn't matter what kind of brand I used either, they just ran out quick. Rechargeable batteries were the worst, I could literally set those to charge after just two or three hours of playing.



The batteries I bought are obviously made from plutonium then xD

But I must have just bought abnormally good batteries and an abnormally power efficient Wiimote then. 

It could have something to do with that mine is one of the newer Wiimotes released specifically to go with the Wii U, but I don't know if there's any actual difference between it and the older Wiimotes aside from the box it came in having a Wii U logo on it.


----------



## JCnator

Tao said:


> The batteries I bought are obviously made from plutonium then xD
> 
> But I must have just bought abnormally good batteries and an abnormally power efficient Wiimote then.
> 
> It could have something to do with that mine is one of the newer Wiimotes released specifically to go with the Wii U, but I don't know if there's any actual difference between it and the older Wiimotes aside from the box it came in having a Wii U logo on it.



You know what else would make batteries last much longer? You actually have to take them out every single time you're done playing with Wii/Wii U. I'm not even kidding here, as the Wii Remote does still sap a lot of the batteries even if the peripheral isn't active.


----------



## n64king

I literally try to avoid Wii games that use the Nunchuck. Metroid... that's gonna be a doozy. Oh unless classic controller works then we're cleared. That's always a nice thing, cause Sonic Colors was a lot easier to control with the classic controller than with "standard" controls.


----------



## Dork

pokemon mega evolutions ruined the franchise for me

the game no longer has the same feel

+ everyone is super competitive now but that's alright


----------



## A-Link

Tao said:


> I found the battery life to be pretty decent. I got through Mario Galaxy and almost all of Twilight Princess (I need to stop mentioning that game...) on the same pair of batteries. So, like, around 50 hours I would estimate, which I consider pretty good at least...Especially from a '?1 Store'.


I am interested in knowing the brand of those batteries.


----------



## Tao

A-Link said:


> I am interested in knowing the brand of those batteries.



Kodak Xtralife. Got like 16 of 'em for ?1.


----------



## Candy_Rose

oath2order said:


> *Do not open this if you are sensitive about how you play Animal Crossing. This is your warning so you can't really report it if you're offended. Don't open it if you don't want to be critiqued about cycling, plot-resetting and the likes.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The way people go overboard about their dreamies is insane. Sorting them into tiers of popularity? Stop obsessing over a game goddamn.
> 
> No, Nintendo does not need to capitulate to every little demand that you make about how the next game "I should decide where my villagers go! I should be able to remove rocks! I should decide when my villagers move out!" Are you that ****ing OCD that you have to micromanage every little part of the game? Please spend some time doing something productive with your life. Also stop complaining about how it stresses you out. You bring that **** on yourself. It's your own fault you get stressed about it, stop whining.




Oh wow, So many spoilers that I thought it would go on forever!  

Seriously though, I totally agree with you 100%. 

I haven't plot reset even once, and I prefer to just play the game naturally.  Plus, a lot of my favorite villagers are "tier 4-5"  

With the exception of like 2, maybe 3 of my villagers, I will let the others move out in favor of meeting fresh faces.


----------



## Alienfish

Yes oath, this tier system is incredibly stupid and the way people sell the ones with best designs for 25 millions.. nope.


----------



## lazuli

i would say that people take animal crossing too seriously but thats not an unpopular opinion ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Yoshisaur

Minecraft is pointless.


----------



## Alienfish

Link's Awakening is the best LoZ, period.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

They should have spent more time attempting to make the Bioshock Infinite multiplayer.


----------



## Yoshisaur

Donkey Kong needs to step up their S*** and make another game that isn't 2D side scroll. F*** 2D side scroll at this point.

ALSO YOSHI GAMES OMG ITS LITERALLY THE SAME THING OVER AND OVER AND YOU CANT HIDE IT BEHIND YARN


----------



## Rasha

Yoshisaur said:


> Donkey Kong needs to step up their S*** and make another game that isn't 2D side scroll. F*** 2D side scroll at this point.
> 
> ALSO YOSHI GAMES OMG ITS LITERALLY THE SAME THING OVER AND OVER AND YOU CANT HIDE IT BEHIND YARN



wow since you have yoshi in your username I thought you'd be excited about the new hd game :O


----------



## Yoshisaur

R-Cookies said:


> wow since you have yoshi in your username I thought you'd be excited about the new hd game :O


Yes and no. Excited to see my little green buddy go at it in HD but literally it's the same game they've been releasing since the 90s in HD... as yarn.


----------



## n64king

GTA San Andreas always looked waaay too crappy even for the time it came out. How come even on PS2 it looked worse than III or Vice City? Cause the game was bigger? Wasn't worth it...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yoshisaur said:


> Donkey Kong needs to step up their S*** and make another game that isn't 2D side scroll. F*** 2D side scroll at this point.
> 
> ALSO YOSHI GAMES OMG ITS LITERALLY THE SAME THING OVER AND OVER AND YOU CANT HIDE IT BEHIND YARN



For real. I thought we'd get better after DK64 not go backwards to what we've already done. But I have some faith in Yarn Yoshi because Kirby's Epic Yarn was decent enough. But seriously where'd the 3D platforming go? That's why I really enjoyed Mario 3D Land & World.


----------



## Caius

n64king said:


> GTA San Andreas always looked waaay too crappy even for the time it came out. How come even on PS2 it looked worse than III or Vice City? Cause the game was bigger? Wasn't worth it...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> For real. I thought we'd get better after DK64 not go backwards to what we've already done. But I have some faith in Yarn Yoshi because Kirby's Epic Yarn was decent enough. But seriously where'd the 3D platforming go? That's why I really enjoyed Mario 3D Land & World.



Engine difficulties.


----------



## n64king

ZR388 said:


> Engine difficulties.



But not just PS2, it looks terrible across everything. Yet it's still held to a high regard, people still play it as a sandbox. It's always been so rough I dunno how or why people do it.


----------



## Caius

n64king said:


> But not just PS2, it looks terrible across everything. Yet it's still held to a high regard, people still play it as a sandbox. It's always been so rough I dunno how or why people do it.



Engines aren't system specific, they're game specific. The engine used in that particular era by rockstar had many, many issues at the time. Considering a game can't just swap engines (like lets say SA on steam) it's always going to look and play the way it does. I've always loved the game but graphics were never a concern for me. Aesthetics is where the real fight is at when it comes to gaming. 

Unless it's remastered, it won't have a new engine. Updated textures can only do so much because of poly limitation versus the draw distances they had to use that were forced to cooperate with system hardware. Even then you could find yourself in an unloaded area before the hardware had a chance to catch up with you. It's a common problem when devs try and please fans by putting graphics (poly faces/tris/things you don't see) before aesthetics.


----------



## n64king

Lol I understand what Engines are, I was just saying.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ha! I had to look at the HD remaster and it's still meh.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

That's probably why they did Los Santos again instead of another one cause it was the one that needed the most work.


----------



## Cardbored

Destiny is really really really boring. Basically you play to upgrade your stuff, which makes sense in an MMO, but other than that there's no motivation to play. No story or interesting dialogue. Gameplay is pretty mediocre too, you just shoot stuff with the same boring five guns. Not to mention the amount of bullet-sponge enemies there are.

Dark Souls 2 is disappointing too. On its own it's probably a good game, especially to someone who started on it. But compared to Demon's/Dark Souls, it's really boring. There's a lot of details that I can't get behind. The animations are ugly; when you strafe it looks too video-gamey and unnatural, plus it just looks like you're sliding everywhere. The greatswords are swung at basically the same speed as swords. A lot of the bosses/enemies are dull too. Most of the time whenever it's an enemy with a sword, they all do the same three swing combo. Everything's just really uninteresting.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

I totally agree, DS2 looks too much like some poor art PC game that EA tries to push off on us.


----------



## Alienfish

Dark Souls is overrated in general lol


----------



## Yoshisaur

n64king said:


> GTA San Andreas always looked waaay too crappy even for the time it came out. How come even on PS2 it looked worse than III or Vice City? Cause the game was bigger? Wasn't worth it...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> For real. I thought we'd get better after DK64 not go backwards to what we've already done. But I have some faith in Yarn Yoshi because Kirby's Epic Yarn was decent enough. But seriously where'd the 3D platforming go? That's why I really enjoyed Mario 3D Land & World.



Yes! I thought for sure we'd start getting more 3D platform games, but noooo 
& Yeah the Yoshi's Wooly World looks like it'll probably be the best one since the SNES game (and it's sooo cute) but still nothing groundbreaking.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah, the first Yoshi game was fun(and the advance port) but seriously most of the DS were pretty much the same with better graphics and adding wool..nope


----------



## oath2order

Yoshi's Island on the GBA/originally the SNES i think is the best game ever


----------



## Alienfish

oath2order said:


> Yoshi's Island on the GBA/originally the SNES i think is the best game ever


one of the best for sure.


----------



## Yoshisaur

oath2order said:


> Yoshi's Island on the GBA/originally the SNES i think is the best game ever


Yessss I loved it so much.


----------



## Reindeer

Yoshisaur said:


> ALSO YOSHI GAMES OMG ITS LITERALLY THE SAME THING OVER AND OVER AND YOU CANT HIDE IT BEHIND YARN


I can't wait to play Yoshi's Rainbow Clay Adventures in 2017!!!



Noiru said:


> Dark Souls is overrated in general lol


The first game is really cool, in terms of its lore, design, etc. I just think that people made the "difficulty" aspect of it way overblown. All you need to do is learn how the controls work and learn the right timing. Once you've done that the difficulty drops immensely.

Apparently Demon's Souls is actually more difficult, but that's just what I've heard. Dark Souls II looks like absolute ass. It went from having great design to LOOK AT MY ANIME WAIFU UGUU~


----------



## Tao

Noiru said:


> Dark Souls is overrated in general lol




It was...Okay.

I'm sure I would have enjoyed it a lot more than I did if I wasn't expecting a ton of difficulty that didn't actually exist, especially since the rumored difficulty was my main reason of buying it. That aspect of the game has been overblown entirely. I hear "maybe you just played it smarter" which to me translates as "maybe you didn't run into every encounter as though the game was made for a lobotomy patient".

The game told you where to go if you looked at the last key item you picked up. If you knew how to strafe and stab somebody in the back, 95% of encounters were laughably simple. Bosses you had to look at their 'rotations' and strike when there's an opening but really, that's the same for almost every boss monster in any game ever, it's not unique to Dark Souls and a lot of games arguably do it better as well.

Harder than a lot of other games? Yea, I guess it's harder than the average default difficulty level in games (ignoring that difficulty selection usually exists), it's certainly harder than the Assassins Creed games that also only has 1 difficulty level...But praising it for being difficult is like praising a turd because it smells better than other turds. End of the day, they're still turds.


----------



## Cardbored

Maybe the difficulty comes from people who are used to having their hand held through the entire game. If you didn't think it was hard, the game gives you a lot of ways to challenge yourself. No shield, no leveling up, no healing, etc.


----------



## Alienfish

Reindeer said:


> I can't wait to play Yoshi's Rainbow Clay Adventures in 2017!!!
> 
> 
> The first game is really cool, in terms of its lore, design, etc. I just think that people made the "difficulty" aspect of it way overblown. All you need to do is learn how the controls work and learn the right timing. Once you've done that the difficulty drops immensely.
> 
> Apparently Demon's Souls is actually more difficult, but that's just what I've heard. Dark Souls II looks like absolute ass. It went from having great design to LOOK AT MY ANIME WAIFU UGUU~



Yeah I mean yes it's supposed to be a bit hard.. but this glorifying of its difficulty even if you have controller.. no.


----------



## Tao

Cardbored said:


> Maybe the difficulty comes from people who are used to having their hand held through the entire game. If you didn't think it was hard, the game gives you a lot of ways to challenge yourself. No shield, no leveling up, no healing, etc.



Yea but with that logic, almost any game can become difficult. Mario would be more difficult if you didn't allow yourself to use certain powerups, Final Fantasy would be more difficult if you limited yourself to use only default starting gear, Monster Hunter would be difficult if I limited myself to only use store bought items, Metal Gear Solid 3 would be harder if I did no cameo and machine guns only (which I call 'Rambo mode')

I shouldn't have to handicap myself in a 'difficult game' to make the game difficult, that should be something I do on future playthroughs just for fun. A difficult game should be difficult by default no matter how I play, handicapping myself should only increase that.

Even my first run of Dark Souls where I didn't know what was coming up and what to prepare for, I didn't find it to live up to the rumors of arse kickingly hard difficulty...And this takes into account that I'm the sort of guy who runs around in outdated gear because "it looks cooler" even if it's severely going to cause problems, so I already handicapped myself.



Like, it was an okay game. The overall look of it and the enemy designs etc. are something that I would usually enjoy. When the main selling point of it is 'extreme difficulty' though and it fails to live up to that, it can easily sour the rest of the game for me.


----------



## Cardbored

That's a very good point, saying you can handicap yourself in any game. Now that I look back on my first playthrough there's only a few bits that were actually hard (O&S, Four Kings). It's weird when it comes to Dark Souls though. I don't think it's a game you should only play once, considering how much it has to offer. There's really no one way to play the game. So many weapons and gear and builds to go through, plus the number of ways you can progress through the map. There's always NG+ as well. IMO it's attraction should be replayability, not difficulty.


----------



## Rasha

remember Dino Crisis 3? no? well I might be one of the really few people who actually enjoyed the game (or maybe the only one).
I liked the idea of fighting mutated dinosaurs in space, and I liked the gigantic ship and the things you could do with it~
sadly this game didn't sell because of the poor fixed camera angles and because they used new characters instead of Regina, in fact , of all the comments I read about it there was probably one one positive comment which is weird because the game is really not half bad


----------



## Yoshisaur

Reindeer said:


> I can't wait to play Yoshi's Rainbow Clay Adventures in 2017!!!



HAHAHAHAHA. I literally laughed out loud.


----------



## Aizu

I actually like the Hyperdimension Neptunia games (after the first one) that seems like a pretty unpopular opinion around here = w = Then again I like JRPGs similar to that eg. Atelier series, Eternal Sonata, etc


----------



## kassie

I have yet to find a JRPG that I enjoy and doubt I ever will so it's safe to say I dislike JRPGs. A lot.


----------



## Alienfish

Lita_Chan said:


> I actually like the Hyperdimension Neptunia games (after the first one) that seems like a pretty unpopular opinion around here = w = Then again I like JRPGs similar to that eg. Atelier series, Eternal Sonata, etc



Neptunia is life. I like.. well those I have played which is ReBirth 1, Noire and Neptunia U(those two are the japanese I played.


----------



## milkyi

My dad hates the gameplay and 3 day cycle of majoras mask.


----------



## piichinu

I hate competitive/strategic gaming in smash bros, but ESPECIALLY pokemon.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm a massive LOZ fan but I find ocarina of time to be really reaaally boring


----------



## Alienfish

OoT is..good but way too much future for a N64 console


----------



## Stalfos

The water temple in OoT is the bestest zelda-dungeon EVER! <3


----------



## milkyi

I hate Ocarina of time, (Pls don't kill me ;-


----------



## Tao

Stalfos said:


> The water temple in OoT is the bestest zelda-dungeon EVER! <3



The water temple isn't as bad as people made it out to be (in most games to be honest). They're usually just a bit tedious rather than actually difficult. Certainly wasn't as bad as people say.





Yuelia said:


> I hate Ocarina of time, (Pls don't kill me ;-



I played it as a kid up till like, the second adult dungeon. I didn't really get into it and thought it was a pretty 'meh' game. I borrowed it from a friend so when he asked for it back, I pretty much just threw it at him and said "take it" with no intention of finishing it.

I did my first full playthrough of it when OoT3D came out to give it another chance. 
It was...Alright I guess. I still can't see what all the commotion is about.


----------



## ecclesi-uh

I can't stand first-person shooters. My least favorite game franchise has to be Halo (though the books/movie were alright).


----------



## pippy1994

I started losing interest in Pok?mon after the first gen.


----------



## infinikitten

I don't mind escort missions! But give me a timed task or a RACE and I'm out. Timers are stressful and I just don't care for racing.



Yuelia said:


> My dad hates the gameplay and 3 day cycle of majoras mask.



I have to agree with him on this one.


----------



## Alienfish

I hate games where you have to do a tutorial to advance to the main game. It was good for TF2 since you actually learned stuff but for games such as Senran Kagura Burst where the button mashing doesn't work as it should it's just ****ing annoying.


----------



## infinikitten

I think everyone shares that sentiment though. Going through a tutorial you can't opt out of is pretty much always annoying.


----------



## aliscka

OoT is not the best Zelda game.  Sorry, guys. For it's time it was pretty incredible but I don't actually think it's aged too well. 

Yes, it was basically a template for all future Zelda games, but I don't think OoT is the end-all, be-all. It's just not that great. Don't get me wrong, I love it! I just don't believe it deserves the pedestal it's placed upon by most other fans.

In my opinion Skyward Sword is the best Zelda game.

P.S. I hate Hyrule Warriors.


----------



## Alienfish

infinikitten said:


> I think everyone shares that sentiment though. Going through a tutorial you can't opt out of is pretty much always annoying.



Yeah and I hate learning moves/techniques that way because if you don't do it correctly you fail the game lol when you hardly need to use it.

I meant more the addition of it in every other game


----------



## Tao

infinikitten said:


> I think everyone shares that sentiment though. Going through a tutorial you can't opt out of is pretty much always annoying.



It depends on how the game does the tutorial for me.

If the game manages to blend the tutorial into the narrative in a way that makes it part of the story/game rather than 'just a tutorial' I can live with it.
Those games that just throw a popup in the middle of your screen that pauses the gameplay to say 'push A to jump' or make you go through a long tedious 'tutorial level' (that almost every RTS has) that serves absolutely no purpose other than being a tutorial, they need to go away entirely. Those are horrible to sit through even if you personally NEED a tutorial.

We shouldn't be seeing those lazy types of 'obvious tutorial' these days, especially with devs trying to make these 'narrative driven' games.





I thought Ruby and Sapphire were the least interesting and worst Pokemon games overall.

This seemed to be a popular opinion until the remakes got announced when everybody changed their mind, so now I guess it's an unpopular opinion.

I've bought Omega Ruby today to see if the remake does anything for me, but it sounds like it's had enough changed and added to stand on it's own from the originals to some degree so I don't think my opinion will change. Safe to say, I'm not really hyped to play it...Not sure why I bought it (well I had money and I'm a big man child that can't leave a store empty handed I guess)


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah, if anyone played Senran Kagura Burst they force you through it and you can't opt out(or idk I never could) which makes it annoying because I know the controls and some of it I don't need to use I don't need a fail from a tut thank you.

If they show you classes like TF2 they are okay(since you actually got an achievement for them later on before the update).

But yes those press A to jump are just wtf no..


----------



## Tao

Noiru said:


> Yeah, if anyone played Senran Kagura Burst they force you through it and you can't opt out(or idk I never could) which makes it annoying because I know the controls and some of it I don't need to use I don't need a fail from a tut thank you.
> 
> If they show you classes like TF2 they are okay(since you actually got an achievement for them later on before the update).
> 
> But yes those press A to jump are just wtf no..





The worst one I'll ever remember is the original 'Driver' game for PS1.

It had a tutorial that you HAD to complete to continue. The problem was it was also one of those tutorials where you had to do each thing it told you before it let you move onto the next bit and no matter how much I tried (and how much I'm sure I actually did it right) I couldn't get past one part of the tutorial, so I never saw the rest of the game.

I mean, really, is it that important that I know the controls that they'll lock me out of the game for not getting a maneuver 100% perfect in the tutorial? I guarantee that whatever it was, I could have beaten the game without actually using it...



Safe to say I haven't touched a Driver game since. I'm not throwing money at those games in case they don't let me continue the actual game for not getting 100% headshots in the friggin' tutorial...(plus they look sucky anyway)


----------



## Reindeer

Noiru said:


> I hate games where you have to do a tutorial to advance to the main game. It was good for TF2 since you actually learned stuff but for games such as Senran Kagura Burst where the button mashing doesn't work as it should it's just ****ing annoying.


If you see how stupid some people are with games, I understand the amount of tutorials in games nowadays. I like that some games ask you if you want to play the tutorial level (Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance did this). If you're confident that you understand the controls from reading the manual, you can just jump right in. I think most games should have that. Especially COD, since how hard can it be to point at someone and click the mouse?

If it's for something that actually takes a while to understand, then I really don't mind a tutorial. I'd rather get a tutorial on it and fully understand what I have to do rather than bumbling about like an idiot, maybe even wasting precious resources.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tao said:


> I thought Ruby and Sapphire were the least interesting and worst Pokemon games overall.
> 
> This seemed to be a popular opinion until the remakes got announced when everybody changed their mind, so now I guess it's an unpopular opinion.


I can't wait for the Sinnoh remakes to get announced so that all the haters currently in the Pokemon Center go "OMG I LOVED SINNOH!!!!"


----------



## Rasha

alright I might regret this but...
I find Link from LOZ a teeny tiny bit overrated. I really like the character and find him really cool but his "noises" do get on my nerves sometimes


----------



## Tao

Reindeer said:


> If you're confident that you understand the controls from reading the manual, you can just jump right in.





Ahhhh, manuals...How I remember you fondly...I remember the most exciting part of opening a new game was pulling out the manual and seeing if it was one done with colors, or the disappointing greyscale ones...

Now we have disappointing one-sided leaflets (and that's if we're lucky)




Would not caring about the environment or whether trees die because I miss manuals be unpopular and/or a gaming opinion?


----------



## undernickle

I flat out love sonic r. It's one of my favorite racers to date.


----------



## Reindeer

Tao said:


> Ahhhh, manuals...How I remember you fondly...I remember the most exciting part of opening a new game was pulling out the manual and seeing if it was one done with colors, or the disappointing greyscale ones...
> 
> Now we have disappointing one-sided leaflets (and that's if we're lucky)
> 
> Would not caring about the environment or whether trees die because I miss manuals be unpopular and/or a gaming opinion?


They were replaced with the less impressive digital manuals. You also can't really bring them along to leaf through a manual while you're doing your business.
I really liked the ones that had extra stuff in it, like short comics or artwork made especially for the manual. You could really see that great effort was put into some of them.

And nah, I know that a lot of people share that sentiment. They'd rather see the disc format disappear for Vita-like flash cards if it meant the return of (good) manuals.


----------



## Alienfish

Reindeer said:


> They were replaced with the less impressive digital manuals. You also can't really bring them along to leaf through a manual while you're doing your business.
> I really liked the ones that had extra stuff in it, like short comics or artwork made especially for the manual. You could really see that great effort was put into some of them.
> 
> And nah, I know that a lot of people share that sentiment. They'd rather see the disc format disappear for Vita-like flash cards if it meant the return of (good) manuals.



Yeah I loved the manual that came with boxes back in the days. Nowadays their are digital only or LE, lol.


----------



## pocky

I really liked manuals as a kid. I remember that my dad would take me to buy a game and on the car ride home I'd open up the box and leaf through the manual to kill the time.


----------



## Alienfish

pocky said:


> I really liked manuals as a kid. I remember that my dad would take me to buy a game and on the car ride home I'd open up the box and leaf through the manual to kill the time.



sounds awesome. but yeah i loved them so much. screw digital only stuff


----------



## pocky

I used to dislike Digital Downloads until I realized that they reduce a lot of waste. Having to download things is a bit annoying, but its a small price to pay for helping the planet. Granted that I still do buy physical games every now and then, but digital games are a really good option!  But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Alienfish

I hate digital/only games. They cram up space, memory cards for vita are expensive and i want it physical.


----------



## Reindeer

Noiru said:


> I hate digital/only games. They cram up space, memory cards for vita are expensive and i want it physical.


This is not an unpopular opinion I have, but Sony needs to stop forcing their overpriced memory cards down people's throats. Why does it take like a minute to delete a 500 MB game from the Vita while I can delete a 1GB game from the 3DS in mere seconds? Get your **** together, Sony. Use readily available storage formats or just don't bother releasing a handheld system.


----------



## Chromie

Noiru said:


> I hate digital/only games. They cram up space, memory cards for vita are expensive and i want it physical.



This is a popular opinion. Also, don't buy physical then. I love being fully digital but because I am fully digital I refuse to buy a Vita. The price of their memory cards are insane. I have a 128GB in my new 3DS. I can't imagine the price of something comparable for the Vita.


----------



## Bowie

There is nothing wrong with hacking. Provided you aren't causing trouble for other people, I fully support hacking.


----------



## Reindeer

Speedrunners that use exploits to skip parts of the game aren't impressive in the slightest.


----------



## infinikitten

Reindeer said:


> Speedrunners that use exploits to skip parts of the game aren't impressive in the slightest.



Do they seriously do this? omg. What's the point of even publicly doing a speed-run if you're going to use exploits to skip parts altogether :/


----------



## Reindeer

infinikitten said:


> Do they seriously do this? omg. What's the point of even publicly doing a speed-run if you're going to use exploits to skip parts altogether :/


The current Ocarina of Time speedrun record, to use an example, is like 17 minutes and some seconds. It's only that low because an exploit was used in order to skip 90% of the game.
The speedrunners also earn some pretty good cash doing this, which makes it even worse. There's people putting a lot of effort into beating games 100% legit and doing it quickly by finding the right route, equipment, attacks, and so forth, then there's these jokers.


----------



## n64king

Reindeer said:


> Speedrunners that use exploits to skip parts of the game aren't impressive in the slightest.



Literally.

I just saw one the other day that blew up on all the game news sites and I knew what it was gonna be and it totally was;
GUY SPEEDRUNS CATCHING ALL ORIGINAL 151 POKEMON IN BLUE VERSION!!!!**

*he used dsum manipulation and a glitch

*closes entire browser turns off computer and runs outside over the horizon*

Obviously once I saw it said 151 it had to be glitched partially because Mew...

- - - Post Merge - - -

There's no logic in awarding these people with money for clipping through walls to the finish line.
Wow look at me go I can get to the end of the game by doing something to the game that was never intended to happen that makes me a winner. It's like driving on the wrong side of the street to get around traffic and telling people you got there the normal way.
Let me speed run Sonic Boom, where's my $10,000 reward


----------



## Alienfish

Agress with speedrunners, they are boring. It's like unless the game has obvious part you really don't wanna do.. don't.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also annoying AI..like some mario kart, mostly the recent ones. and this senran kagura games. i mean it's meant to train you up for levels but when you are level 1 and the girl you are going against feels like lvel 9 smash character.(maybe more a bother/pet peeves but some game reviewers hardly touch on this)


----------



## Jarrad

idgi how some speed runners are all anti-cheating and then they exploit glitches in-game, which is like the epitome of cheating on a game


----------



## Alienfish

Jarrad said:


> idgi how some speed runners are all anti-cheating and then they exploit glitches in-game, which is like the epitome of cheating on a game



and the epitome of speed-running itself. yes.

also i prefer fighting games on tv-consoles.. mostly playstation and if you have a stick, i dont like it to play SSF on computers. arcades are the best though


----------



## Tao

Jarrad said:


> idgi how some speed runners are all anti-cheating and then they exploit glitches in-game, which is like the epitome of cheating on a game



I don't understand how some people in general try to justify using exploits as "It's in the game, so it's not cheating because the game lets you do it" or similar logic to that.

It's just like, wow, **mind blown**, it's obvious that the game didn't actually intend for you to do that so it's cheating...I don't know how people manage to screw up such an easy concept like that in their own head.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Reindeer said:


> Speedrunners that use exploits to skip parts of the game aren't impressive in the slightest.



So true. I don't like speedrunning is general. You miss all the good parts of the game.


----------



## Reindeer

DarkDesertFox said:


> So true. I don't like speedrunning is general. You miss all the good parts of the game.


I don't mind speedrunning in general, just the people that exploit the game's bugs. I used to do speedruns on MGS titles (which actually has rewards for speedrunning the game), and some people were so insanely good that they could beat the game in less than an hour on the highest difficulty setting.

That was before the exploits blew up in the community, and ever since then it's just gotten ****tier. Instead of using the game's systems in smart ways, finding fast routes, etc., it's now just about who can clip through a wall the fastest. No thanks.


----------



## Cardbored

I don't get why glitches and bugs are legitimate when it comes to speedruns.


----------



## Tao

Reindeer said:


> I don't mind speedrunning in general, just the people that exploit the game's bugs. I used to do speedruns on MGS titles (which actually has rewards for speedrunning the game), and some people were so insanely good that *they could beat the game in less than an hour on the highest difficulty setting.*



This used to be me back in the day when I put waaaay too much time into the game...


----------



## n64king

In Mario Kart 8, on the new Rainbow Road, that one exploit (I guess you may call it) where the track splits after you use the cannon, and follow the guardrail-less road and when you get closer to the finish line, it then takes a sharp right on the upper level but everyone just goes straight and lands on the road below, does anyone think that really needs to be fixed or something? I use it too but you pretty much have to take the blind leap of faith or people WILL come up and probably pass you.
A few times I was miles ahead, didn't take the jump, still won 1st but the 2nd place person managed to come all the way up close just because I didn't take the jump. It doesn't look like its a secret jump, it feels like an accident that works for people.
Unpopular cause all y'all use that jump and love it even though it doesn't make sense when you look at the track layout. Lol


----------



## Mizu

The existence of Blue Shells in the Mario Kart series. My god this is probably the most annoying thing in the world. It doesn't really benefit anyone who is playing besides the people who are close to the 1st place racer. So if you end up getting one at 8th place, toss it. and don't even acknowledge it. Not only that but its the biggest piss off in the world in Mario Kart 7. I feel as if they upped the amount of blue shells that appear and BY "CHANCE" there's always a blue shell being tossed at the very end of the race, screwing you out of 1st place. It took me ages to finish the star cup in MK7 because of that. First place? Hurhurhur blue shell into 8th.

Maybe that doesn't fall into the category of unpopular, but eh. I mean I don't understand the logic of having this item in the game, nor do I understand why some people actually like this god forsaken item. I don't know where people stand on the 7 in 1 item but I despise it as well. I'd much rather have the Bullet Bill over the 7 items and if someone crashes into you with a star (without yours being activated) there goes the entire power up.

EDIT: Though I do agree with a few of the posts here (the ones that I can relate to), I'm not a huge "dreamy" villager kind of person. If they leave, then I feel sad but I don't go through a 16 villager cycle to try and get them to come back. Nor do I ever pay for any of my villagers cause I'd rather have the bells for PWs then buy a villager.


----------



## Alienfish

n64king said:


> In Mario Kart 8, on the new Rainbow Road, that one exploit (I guess you may call it) where the track splits after you use the cannon, and follow the guardrail-less road and when you get closer to the finish line, it then takes a sharp right on the upper level but everyone just goes straight and lands on the road below, does anyone think that really needs to be fixed or something? I use it too but you pretty much have to take the blind leap of faith or people WILL come up and probably pass you.
> A few times I was miles ahead, didn't take the jump, still won 1st but the 2nd place person managed to come all the way up close just because I didn't take the jump. It doesn't look like its a secret jump, it feels like an accident that works for people.
> Unpopular cause all y'all use that jump and love it even though it doesn't make sense when you look at the track layout. Lol



Most Rainbow Roads have shortcuts or glitches you can abuse, so eh.. I like it


----------



## n64king

Noiru said:


> Most Rainbow Roads have shortcuts or glitches you can abuse, so eh.. I like it



Not exactly, the exploits that existed before weren't this easy to spot, or this easy to execute. It's just the most obvious unintentional ramp jump ever where it's easier to jump that way instead of letting off the gas/barely making it around that sharp right. 
I'm just kinda like ?????? that the better way is to leap instead of following the actual track LOL
 I'd still mention it even if it wasn't on Rainbow Road  If we were jumping off a suspicious ledge in Mario Circuit I'd still wonder wth is wrong.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Of course you're bumping this one too.


----------



## Alienfish

n64king said:


> Not exactly, the exploits that existed before weren't this easy to spot, or this easy to execute. It's just the most obvious unintentional ramp jump ever where it's easier to jump that way instead of letting off the gas/barely making it around that sharp right.
> I'm just kinda like ?????? that the better way is to leap instead of following the actual track LOL
> I'd still mention it even if it wasn't on Rainbow Road  If we were jumping off a suspicious ledge in Mario Circuit I'd still wonder wth is wrong.


Actually they were.. especially 64 and the first Wii one, lol.


----------



## n64king

Lol why do I talk to you, you always like to go in circles.


----------



## Alienfish

n64king said:


> Lol why do I talk to you, you always like to go in circles.



im hot

nah i dunno. and grateful thread i guess


----------



## n64king

Noiru said:


> im hot



Ya got me.


----------



## Tao

JiHao said:


> Maybe that doesn't fall into the category of unpopular, but eh. I mean I don't understand the logic of having this item in the game, nor do I understand why some people actually like this god forsaken item. I don't know where people stand on the 7 in 1 item but I despise it as well. I'd much rather have the Bullet Bill over the 7 items and if someone crashes into you with a star (without yours being activated) there goes the entire power up.




The blue shell I can understand the use of.

Assuming your in a group of similar skilled players, the distance form 2nd-8th likely won't be great. 1st place can easily get a *HUGE* lead and by holding a green shell/banana behind themselves it's likely that they'll stay in 1st once they're there since nobody can even hit them (even with red shells). Not to mention there's now the 'horn' item that stops *ANY* item from hitting you including the blue shell.
In my opinion, being in first place is honestly easier than holding onto any other place. You're basically immune to anybody hitting you whilst everybody in 2nd - 8th is caught up in a giant clusterf*** of items being thrown around.

The blue shell ignores shells/bananas, so you're definitely going to slow their lead at least. How does this benefit 8th place? Well, it stops 1st place from crossing the finish line and ending before you have a chance to catch up. You can also hit every other racer with a blue shell if you're lucky.

I dunno, I'm in 1st place most of the time when I play and I barely even get hit by a blue shell and when I do it almost never stops me from actually still winning the race. I either have too much of a lead or I slam on the breaks if I'm close to 2nd place, reverse and take out 2nd and maybe even 3rd along with me (or make it go for them instead). It's only ever screwed me over a VERY few amount of times.



7 items I've only ever had a few times, but it was mostly unnecessary. I only really want the red shell and the star from it. The blooper can just go away, most useless item ever.


----------



## Alienfish

I like Blue Shell. It's fun to send away to the leader (and sometimes knocking other people off depending on game). Tbh I probably wouldn't buy nor play a Mario kart with no items.


----------



## n64king

JiHao said:


> The existence of Blue Shells in the Mario Kart series. My god this is probably the most annoying thing in the world. It doesn't really benefit anyone who is playing besides the people who are close to the 1st place racer. So if you end up getting one at 8th place, toss it. and don't even acknowledge it. Not only that but its the biggest piss off in the world in Mario Kart 7. I feel as if they upped the amount of blue shells that appear and BY "CHANCE" there's always a blue shell being tossed at the very end of the race, screwing you out of 1st place. It took me ages to finish the star cup in MK7 because of that. First place? Hurhurhur blue shell into 8th.
> 
> Maybe that doesn't fall into the category of unpopular, but eh. I mean I don't understand the logic of having this item in the game, nor do I understand why some people actually like this god forsaken item. I don't know where people stand on the 7 in 1 item but I despise it as well. I'd much rather have the Bullet Bill over the 7 items and if someone crashes into you with a star (without yours being activated) there goes the entire power up.



I sorta agree with the blue shell thing. I've actually benefited from blue shells a million times when I've used them. Usually only in races that are tighter though, like those ones where EVERYONE is super close together the whole race and it just becomes a cluster ****. More than a few times I've used it, and taken out a bunch of people who are too close together and I speed on by. But otherwise it's kind of a waste of time. I do enjoy that in MK8 (and I think just Mk7 before this?) that the blue shell will knock people out on the ground who are in the way before it hits 1st place. Gives it more spice.

But totally agree on the 7 item, the 8 is just harassment cause it's the same but with the added ever common COIN. 
*90% who gets 7 or 8 item* *SLAMS ON ITEM BUTTON AND LETS IT ALL FLY TO GET TO THE STAR ITEM*
*other 10%* *lets items spin around you until someone crashes into them setting off the bomb and everything goes flying wasting time and life*
Not to mention it's nearly useless to get a foothold in the race, the red shell is cool but that's if it makes it to the target. Bananer, Green shell, coin = go away.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wish the 7 or 8 came with Lightning.


----------



## Alienfish

Coins are just annoying on the other hand. Like, really using them to get parts. And the Wi-fi was pretty much useless due to bad connections and random 1337 people crashing games.


----------



## n64king

I've played MK8 plenty of times where all I've gotten are coins for entire races.

Lol anyone remember MK Wii when people would play "ruin da game" and use an ugly mii and drive backwards? I did it a few times, go backwards and hit an item box to get bullet or lightening over and over. Use the bullet when the race comes near so you can murder everyone, use the lightning over and over when people are flying over a gap in the road. Any extra items you get just help make the mess worse.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And that's why the WiiU & MK8 have a lot of restrictions and bannings.


----------



## Alienfish

Haha I love the Wii glitches, one of my favorite games except some req's to unlock characters since we could never play online.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

They've added so much dialog in the newer Pokemon games, I seriously get so tired of having to read super long conversations between characters and I just start skipping everything. Like in ORAS, the whole Delta Episode felt like one long movie where I got tiny commercial breaks to fly to the next area and have to sit through more dialog.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

n64king said:


> Lol why do I talk to you, you always like to go in circles.



Cause she has nothing of value to post anywhere, if she gets proved blatantly wrong she tries to dig as deep as possible to have some come back. Everyone in real life must be exhausted of her always trying to have the last word.


----------



## Cory

super mario sunshine sucks


----------



## Reindeer

Cory said:


> Super Mario Sunshine is a terrible game





Cory said:


> Super mario sunshine should not be remade





Cory said:


> Super mario sunshine should be banned from the planet





Cory said:


> super mario sunshine sucks



We ****ing get it, dude.


----------



## Cory

Reindeer said:


> We ****ing get it, dude.



Excuse me do not take that tone with me. This is the unpopular gaming opinions thread, not the chastise others' opinions thread.

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh also, brawl is the best smash game


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

ShinyYoshi said:


> They've added so much dialog in the newer Pokemon games, I seriously get so tired of having to read super long conversations between characters and I just start skipping everything. Like in ORAS, the whole Delta Episode felt like one long movie where I got tiny commercial breaks to fly to the next area and have to sit through more dialog.



Lol I've been doing that since Soul Silver/Heart Gold. I feel your pain bro.


----------



## Roel

the first gen pokemon aren't that original either


----------



## pocky

Roel said:


> the first gen pokemon aren't that original either



Thank you. There so many unoriginal gen 1 pokemon... :/


----------



## Reindeer

Roel said:


> the first gen pokemon aren't that original either


I doubt anyone with half a brain would think Genwunners have a point, to be honest. It's all speaking from nostalgia, and they never try to apply their complaints to what they're praising.

Sure, I also think an ice cream Pokemon is dumb, but I don't think they're running out of ideas. If that were the case, they were already running out of ideas in Gen 1, when they made Pokemon based on magnets and grime.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Reindeer said:


> We ****ing get it, dude.



He's worse than the other girl. Every post of his makes absolutely god damned no sense and he repeats the same messages everywhere. At least Noir can hold a conversation.


----------



## n64king

Reindeer said:


> If that were the case, they were already running out of ideas in Gen 1, when they made Pokemon based on magnets and grime.



I literally always think of Voltorb & Electrode. The pokeball pokemon. That must have been a tough one to come up with.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reindeer said:


> We ****ing get it, dude.



For real.


----------



## Alienfish

Sunshine is way better than 64, nuf said


----------



## Tao

Reindeer said:


> We ****ing get it, dude.



Get what? I'm still unsure what he's trying to say...Maybe he should tell us just one more time to make sure.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I don't want Sonic Adventure 3. I wish the Sonic fanbase would just stop asking for it. With how SEGA is making games now and the new mediocre voice acting do they really think it will be good?


----------



## Stalfos

Final Fantasy XII was frikkin' awesome!


----------



## Cory

oranges_ate_you said:


> He's worse than the other girl. Every post of his makes absolutely god damned no sense and he repeats the same messages everywhere. At least Noir can hold a conversation.





n64king said:


> I literally always think of Voltorb & Electrode. The pokeball pokemon. That must have been a tough one to come up with.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> For real.





Tao said:


> Get what? I'm still unsure what he's trying to say...Maybe he should tell us just one more time to make sure.


So much i could say but i will be banned so i will not

- - - Post Merge - - -

oath stop spreading that tag or ill report you


----------



## Alienfish

Stalfos said:


> Final Fantasy XII was frikkin' awesome!



Unpopular indeed 

Also, yeah I like Neptunia... seems pretty unpopular among mainstream people. They have their fanbase but I hardly know people outside it liking it.


----------



## infinikitten

Stalfos said:


> Final Fantasy XII was frikkin' awesome!



Honestly I really like it too, I just can't bring myself to finish it. I know the cool thing to do is hate on XII, and yeah it had a bunch of glaring flaws, but it also had some pretty great characters and environments and the like. Also dig the voice acting and combat system (though it took me FOREVER to understand it back when the game first came out). Maybe one day I'll beat it... one day.

Speaking of Final Fantasy though - I'm not sure if this counts, because I don't know what the fanbase for XIII is like, but at least among people I know personally it counts as an unpopular opinion to actually like Vanille. And Lightning - apparently she's "too broody" - but Vanille more so. They find her accent and general attitude annoying or something.

I hated XIII, but I liked Vanille a lot. Still do. (And Fang, but I think it's p much heresy not to like Fang)


----------



## Alienfish

I don't mind characters in any of the FF games, I just hate the RTS-ish combat they made in XI and forward


----------



## infinikitten

Noiru said:


> I don't mind characters in any of the FF games, I just hate the RTS-ish combat they made in XI and forward



Yeah, that's understandable. XII's grew on me once I got the hang of it but the rest aren't really my cup of tea. Makes me wonder what kind of abomination we're going to get in the next FF games.


----------



## Alienfish

infinikitten said:


> Yeah, that's understandable. XII's grew on me once I got the hang of it but the rest aren't really my cup of tea. Makes me wonder what kind of abomination we're going to get in the next FF games.



either some other pay to play MMO or just a regular one, who knows. But unless they get back to the old combat system I'm not paying


----------



## pokedude729

Skyrim isn't that great. It's hard to know where you're supposed to go, and there are Way too many sidequests.


----------



## Mini Mario

*I actually like the Mario VS Donkey Kong: Mini Series*


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Cory said:


> super mario sunshine sucks





Noiru said:


> Also, yeah I like Neptunia... seems pretty unpopular among mainstream people. They have their fanbase but I hardly know people outside it liking it.



You're both broken records.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I think people are too obsessed with shiny Pokemon these days. Sure there are some cool ones, but now it's gotten to the point where people want nothing but shinies in trades.


----------



## Fhyn_K

DarkDesertFox said:


> I think people are too obsessed with shiny Pokemon these days. Sure there are some cool ones, but now it's gotten to the point where people want nothing but shinies in trades.



I agree, I never really understood the shiny hype and the dedication some players have to reset for legendary pokes. Is it just for the sake of having it? Can't deny that some shinies are better alt colors though haha.


----------



## Tao

Fhyn_K said:


> I agree, I never really understood the shiny hype and the dedication some players have to reset for legendary pokes. Is it just for the sake of having it? Can't deny that some shinies are better alt colors though haha.



I would assume that it's because it's rarer, therefore it's more desirable simply because of that.

I don't personally care about shinies. I just like having the few certain Pokemon I love on my team.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

DarkDesertFox said:


> I think people are too obsessed with shiny Pokemon these days. Sure there are some cool ones, but now it's gotten to the point where people want nothing but shinies in trades.



Agree. Theres suddenly too many of them that people do giveaways of multiple shinies. A full shiny team would be cool but most of them are puke shades of green or weird pink tones. :/ Not a fan


----------



## boujee

I don't like it when people brag about shinies
Ever did a trade and your expecting just a normal one but instead the trader just show shinies and ends the trade because you don't have any shinies to offer?


----------



## n64king

Zenith said:


> I don't like it when people brag about shinies
> Ever did a trade and your expecting just a normal one but instead the trader just show shinies and ends the trade because you don't have any shinies to offer?



OMG I've heard of people doing that for other reasons too, but the basis almost always ended up being just to show off and be a jerk.


----------



## Iced_Holly

I agree with the whole shiny business. Yeah, they're cool and all, but they're not _that_ special.


----------



## yosugay

Shimmer said:


> Mega Evolutions (Pokemon) didn't need to be a thing. So far, a lot of them are OP as heck and they've made the battling more unbalanced.



wow totally agree


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

I like mega evolutions actually


----------



## Alienfish

n64king said:


> OMG I've heard of people doing that for other reasons too, but the basis almost always ended up being just to show off and be a jerk.



Yes. I like a few of them but it's not that I consider them ultimate or show them off/end trades because of it. Also the shiny charm helped nothing for me in Black 2 and White 2


----------



## Cory

Noiru said:


> Yes. I like a few of them but it's not that I consider them ultimate or show them off/end trades because of it. Also the shiny charm helped nothing for me in Black 2 and White 2



because those games sucked


----------



## Alienfish

Cory said:


> because those games sucked



Only game i completed the Pokedex on so not for me  But I can see your point though, they were never that good.


----------



## radical6

origin is ok
uplay is the devil tho


----------



## Mioki

Had fun reading through this entire thread. I don't like typing TL;DR posts but...

In regards to the Zelda series, since I see a lot of discussion on it...
-I think OoT does deserve the praise it gets because of its replay value alone. Same with TP
-MM is great and all, but being over-hyped.
-WW is refreshing and cute, and doesn't deserve the negative attention it gets.
-SS was utter garbage. Coulda appreciated it more had it been done in WW's style to match how goofy it is.
-The 2D and handheld titles are decent, but can't really hold my attention. MC was the best there imo
-Hyrule Warriors is super addictive and fun but I agree that it really did weeaboo up and embarrass the series. I don't like the way Link looks or sounds...
-I ended up liking the original characters in HW more than the characters actually from the Zelda series oops
-Sheik is much better being depicted as male or androgynous... Not saying Sheik/Zelda IS a male under the clothing, but the persona that is Sheik is male.

Other Stuff...
-Final Fantasy XII was the best Final Fantasy.
-I don't understand the Minecraft hype at all, same goes for the Sonic series...
-Turn based and first-person games really fail to hold my attention in most cases.
-Pokemon X/Y is great imo, but lacked post-game content. I'm bored with the series as a whole though.
-Exploits aren't terrible, they just give us new ways to enjoy the game.
-Okami is extremely underrated and deserves a more legitimate sequel or prequel (that isn't crappy like Okamiden).
-Mario Kart 64 was my favorite in the series. I couldn't get into the other MK titles. Gonna try to buy 8 though.


----------



## Cardbored

I think Mario Kart is getting real stale nowadays and the reason it doesn't get any flak is because they're released every few years. Like I don't really see the hype with MK8.


----------



## mynooka

Cardbored said:


> I think Mario Kart is getting real stale nowadays and the reason it doesn't get any flak is because they're released every few years. Like I don't really see the hype with MK8.



The same could be said of Smash.


----------



## Reindeer

Mioki said:


> -Sheik is much better being depicted as male or androgynous... Not saying Sheik/Zelda IS a male under the clothing, but the persona that is Sheik is male.


I don't think anyone would argue against that (unless they're talking about HW Sheik instead of OOT Sheik). Sheik is always referred to as "he", and the point was to make Zelda unrecognizable so she could be hidden from Ganondorf that way. He wouldn't think this male ninja guy is Zelda.

What I think a lot of people misunderstand, and you also address it, is that she doesn't magically grow a penis when she puts on the disguise, or that she identifies as male. It's for her own safety that she is disguised that way and trained in the Sheikah traditions. Once the guise is not needed anymore, she goes right back into her princess clothing.

I think that's the slightly unpopular part of it when you're talking to SJWs, and it kinda winds me up that they look for so much meaning in something so simple.


----------



## TaliZorah

Other M was trash.
Hyule Warriors sucked ass.
I'm not purchasing Smash 4 because of what they did to Samus.
I love everything about Skyrim. Glitches included.
I loved Mass Effect's ending.

 My opinions, before anyone gets their panties in a bunch over a few opinions.


----------



## Cardbored

mynooka said:


> The same could be said of Smash.


Every game except probably 4 at least tries to be different. Melee was a huge step up and Brawl had Subspace + stage creator + interesting characters. 4 just has new characters + a few clones.


----------



## Reindeer

Cardbored said:


> Every game except probably 4 at least tries to be different. Melee was a huge step up and Brawl had Subspace + stage creator + interesting characters. 4 just has new characters + a few clones.


But then the anti-gravity, additional items as well as item changes in MK8 should be just as interesting. Plus it's the first time that characters from outside the Mario series of games make it into a Mario Kart game. If all a game needs to be interesting is a few adjustments from its predecessor, MK8 should be right up your alley.


----------



## Cardbored

I don't feel impressed or blown away driving upside down. Characters are just for looks, it doesn't justify getting a new game. It's basically the same mechanics but different level designs and stuff. Idk what it's doing new. I know that sequels basically do the same thing, but when it comes to Mario Kart the new stuff isn't enough. It's 2015 and they're still sticking to the same stuff that are almost a decade old.


----------



## Tao

Cardbored said:


> I don't feel impressed or blown away driving upside down. Characters are just for looks, it doesn't justify getting a new game. It's basically the same mechanics but different level designs and stuff. Idk what it's doing new. I know that sequels basically do the same thing, but when it comes to Mario Kart the new stuff isn't enough. It's 2015 and they're still sticking to the same stuff that are almost a decade old.




To be fair, you never drive upside down...Doing so would actually have been more disorientating and arguably fun than what MK8 actually does with this mechanic. To me, they could have almost gotten rid of the anti-gravity stuff entirely and practically all the tracks would play pretty much the same (aside from a few tiny areas where you can drive on a wall in a straight line...whoo...fun).

It's pretty cool on paper, I just don't feel the way it was actually used either adds or takes away from the game. It's sort of just there.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

TaliZorah said:


> Other M was trash.
> Hyule Warriors sucked ass.
> I'm not purchasing Smash 4 because of what they did to Samus.
> I love everything about Skyrim. Glitches included.
> I loved Mass Effect's ending.
> 
> My opinions, before anyone gets their panties in a bunch over a few opinions.



All of these but the mass effect ending are very popular opinions


----------



## Fhyn_K

I'm baffled as to how and why FNAF is such a huge deal.


----------



## Reindeer

Fhyn_K said:


> I'm baffled as to how and why FNAF is such a huge deal.


Reason #1: Furries. They go crazy over this game, and the characters have possibly been sexualized more than the MLP characters by now.
Reason #2: LPers, especially those with scarecam. I can't fathom why, but a lot of people follow the ones with scarecam footage and high-pitched screaming. Due to them spreading their muck around, FNAF gains traction in the casual gaming community and becomes larger than it should be.
Reason #3: Kids or people with low standards. FNAF1 was an okay game, but after two or three hours of play it loses its charm and just becomes boring. These people eat that **** up, though. After Slender, they think jump scares are the pinnacle of horror, so FNAF gives them that along with high-pitched squealing. Maybe it calms them because it reminds them of PewDiePie and the like?

FNAF1 was all right for what it was. FNAF2 was already kinda stretching it, but with the announcement of a third game, it's pretty obvious that the guy is just starting to milk these people (especially #1). People also try to find a lot of hidden meanings behind the incredibly simple plot, especially after the godawful GAEM THEREEZ channel made a video with another load of bull**** in it.

At this point I'd rather see people praise things like Silent Hill V: Homecoming. That game is awful but at least the fans aren't this rampant about it. That might be because it has no fans though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tao said:


> To be fair, you never drive upside down...Doing so would actually have been more disorientating and arguably fun than what MK8 actually does with this mechanic. To me, they could have almost gotten rid of the anti-gravity stuff entirely and practically all the tracks would play pretty much the same (aside from a few tiny areas where you can drive on a wall in a straight line...whoo...fun).
> 
> It's pretty cool on paper, I just don't feel the way it was actually used either adds or takes away from the game. It's sort of just there.


It makes sense from a design point of view. If you go on a looping rollercoaster, you can always look down and see your body. If the camera were not to follow the character in the way it does in MK8, it would confuse the players. If you press left, you go right (and vice versa), when you jump over a ledge the character is actually placed lower on the screen, blue shells would come from the bottom of the screen, and so on. The brain can't process a body being upside-down, because visually, only the world can be upside-down.

I'll agree that it doesn't look that impressive, but for the sake of the game being playable it was necessary.


----------



## toxapex

Flash games aren't inherently bad. Is that an unpopular opinion? I have no clue.


----------



## Chromie

TaliZorah said:


> Other M was trash.
> Hyule Warriors sucked ass.
> I'm not purchasing Smash 4 because of what they did to Samus.
> I love everything about Skyrim. Glitches included.
> I loved Mass Effect's ending.
> 
> My opinions, before anyone gets their panties in a bunch over a few opinions.



Unpopular, what's that!?

The last you two things aren't really opinions either.


And ehh my opinion Mass Effect 3 in general is trash not just the ending. I'll also argue that Mass Effect 2 started the whole dumbing down thing but I think that's more popular.

Another, Last of Us is actually an average game. Not bad but not amazing.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

Chromie said:


> Unpopular, what's that!?
> 
> The last you two things aren't really opinions either.
> 
> 
> And ehh my opinion Mass Effect 3 in general is trash not just the ending. I'll also argue that Mass Effect 2 started the whole dumbing down thing but I think that's more popular.
> 
> Another, Last of Us is actually an average game. Not bad but not amazing.



dude i so agree! The last of us bored me many times and the ending was like "eh? Am I supposed to be sad?"


Spoiler



Like who cares about Ellie?


----------



## Cardbored

It's not really about Ellie, it's about the relationship between her and Joel. Just look how Joel's all screwed and protective of her now.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

Yeah I guess. I guess I didn't appreciate their relationship. Oh well


----------



## radical6

beyond two souls had a good story dont judge me. also it had ellen page

Who added the cory x elise tag wtf thats my gf :/


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

Wat


----------



## Tao

Reindeer said:


> It makes sense from a design point of view. If you go on a looping rollercoaster, you can always look down and see your body. If the camera were not to follow the character in the way it does in MK8, it would confuse the players. If you press left, you go right (and vice versa), when you jump over a ledge the character is actually placed lower on the screen, blue shells would come from the bottom of the screen, and so on. The brain can't process a body being upside-down, because visually, only the world can be upside-down.
> 
> I'll agree that it doesn't look that impressive, but for the sake of the game being playable it was necessary.




For one or two tracks of 'higher difficulty' I think a few upside-down sections would have been fine. It would be similar to games that flip your controls as a 'debuff'.

It would have been just nice for them to do something with anti-grav other than 'race at a slight angle'.


----------



## n64king

Like 50%+ of this gaming gen is remakes and I'm tired of it but y'all are eating this **** up. Stop it. Virtual console is one thing but why is the PS4 library nearly identical to the PS1. I'm sorry is the Vita ia PS2 with a touch of PS3 on top? WiiU omg don't start me...
The 3DS is 25% N64 by blood.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah.. well rather remakes than family-friendly games I guess *shrugs*


----------



## Yoshisaur

n64king said:


> Like 50%+ of this gaming gen is remakes and I'm tired of it but y'all are eating this **** up. Stop it. Virtual console is one thing but why is the PS4 library nearly identical to the PS1. I'm sorry is the Vita ia PS2 with a touch of PS3 on top? WiiU omg don't start me...
> The 3DS is 25% N64 by blood.



I'm tired of it too ;_; like for ****s sake can't anyone make original new games anymore?


----------



## Cardbored

n64king said:


> Like 50%+ of this gaming gen is remakes and I'm tired of it but y'all are eating this **** up. Stop it. Virtual console is one thing but why is the PS4 library nearly identical to the PS1. I'm sorry is the Vita ia PS2 with a touch of PS3 on top? WiiU omg don't start me...
> The 3DS is 25% N64 by blood.


Agree 100%. If there are going to be remakes at least remake the entire game from scratch instead of remastering it.


----------



## Tao

Cardbored said:


> Agree 100%. If there are going to be remakes at least remake the entire game from scratch instead of remastering it.



^ This ^


Ocarina of Time 3D or Majora's Mask 3D I can tolerate. They were pretty dated and popular games that have really benefited from a new coat of paint and updated features. In fact for somebody like me who struggles to play N64/PS1 era games (because they look like arse), they're pretty much the only way I'm going to play a game that I didn't have previous nostalgia for without tearing my eyes out.
The only reason I can play games like MGS1, Banjo-Kazooie or Mario 64 is because of nostalgia goggles. 



Final Fantasy X/X-2 HD remaster or Devil May Cry HD?...*sigh*...You pretty much get the same results by running the original game through an emulator. Don't charge ?40 for this lazy cash grab.

They're not even waiting a reasonable time before they do this anymore. Last of Us and Tomb Raider remasters? What? 
The Last of Us I can barely tolerate since not everybody had a PS3 and it was released at the end of it's life but Tomb Raider? That was on pretty much every platform! Pretty much everybody had a chance to play that!


----------



## Natsume

The episode of Law and Order SVU named Intimidation Game.

Misrepresented, once again.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

Dragonball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 3 is an extremely overrated game. It's constantly praised for it's large roster, but nobody seems to mention the the roster was just for show and wasn't that large in the grand scheme of things. Take the large characters for example (Great Apes and Hirudegarn) have all the same movesets and different mouth beams (With the exception of Great Ape Vegeta). All the characters that used swords have the same moveset when using the sword, and the rest of the characters were different variations of characters that literally had 1 or 2 power changes or irrelevant characters that nobody really cared about and wouldn't have mattered if they were in the game or not (Kid Chichi and Araele namely). So all in all it was a very stale game roster wise


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

n64king said:


> Like 50%+ of this gaming gen is remakes and I'm tired of it but y'all are eating this **** up. Stop it. Virtual console is one thing but why is the PS4 library nearly identical to the PS1. I'm sorry is the Vita ia PS2 with a touch of PS3 on top? WiiU omg don't start me...
> The 3DS is 25% N64 by blood.



But... I love remakes ._.


yeah the roster in tenkaichi was mainy ****. And the tiers were really unbalanced. Oh well i still enjoyed it nonetheless. But only when I was Goku or Vegeta. Since they were the only ones that didn't suck aside from some of the villains


----------



## mynooka

Portal and Portal 2 are good games but are vastly overrated because people love Gabe Newell, Valve, etc.

I've seen some people even suggest it's the greatest game of all time. 

If it was made by EA/Ubisoft, it would be just another game to most people.


----------



## Mioki

Does anyone remember that Majora's Mask Wii U teaser that was fake...? That would be a plausible remake. Wonderful and refreshing style. ;w;

I also see no real difference between the Xenoblade remake on the 3DS and the Wii version...


----------



## n64king

What. That is obviously not plausible on MM because the 3DS version.


----------



## Alienfish

mynooka said:


> Portal and Portal 2 are good games but are vastly overrated because people love Gabe Newell, Valve, etc.
> 
> I've seen some people even suggest it's the greatest game of all time.
> 
> If it was made by EA/Ubisoft, it would be just another game to most people.


Well, they are good games albeit too annoying at some times. 

At least Steam doesn't have even more of their own third-party login crap.


----------



## Mioki

n64king said:


> What. That is obviously not plausible on MM because the 3DS version.



I was adding on to someone else's argument about completely rebuilding the game rather than remastering it. Probably shoulda quoted them but eh.

So in other words... The OoT/MM remakes were nice and all, but I think they should have done something more grand. The Wii U definitely needs more titles. :c


----------



## Cory

justice said:


> beyond two souls had a good story dont judge me. also it had ellen page
> 
> Who added the cory x elise tag wtf thats my gf :/


its oath


----------



## oath2order

Cory said:


> its oath



Quit being a turd.






I didn't make it.

I like theorizing about games and overthinking uwu


----------



## Finnian

I really like nintendo but tbh, I will always like my stupid PS1 more than anything else.
Spyro was my life. 

I'm angry about Skylanders. So angry.

Drawn to life is a ****ty game.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

n64king said:


> Like 50%+ of this gaming gen is remakes and I'm tired of it but y'all are eating this **** up. Stop it. Virtual console is one thing but why is the PS4 library nearly identical to the PS1. I'm sorry is the Vita ia PS2 with a touch of PS3 on top? WiiU omg don't start me...
> The 3DS is 25% N64 by blood.



So long as people continue to eat up remakes, don't expect them to end. Plus we're still early in this generation, most of the big "WOW" and must have titles haven't exactly hit yet. There's titles worth owning so far, but nothing that scream you need a PS4/Xbone now.  Really the titles that scream next generation to me are coming this year, Witcher 3, Batman: Arkham Knight, and Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain. 

Though I have to agree with the Vita, it's disappointing how the only games that actually cater to the Western Markets are PS2 remakes. I love games from Japan, but a lot of it's stuff we probably won't ever see without importing or we get ****ty localization jobs (Sword Art Online: Hollow Fragment).


----------



## n64king

I could buy all I want for the Vita in a month and have the library complete and expect nothing to arrive for some time. The Vita is the weirdest thing ever, more weird than the Wii to WiiU disaster. PSP to PS Vita, it seems like so few people care about it, that it's not worth yelling at each other over sales numbers like Wii-WiiU comparisons are. Plus on top of that there's at noteable stuff on it's way for WiiU, whereas Vita is just stale. Best Buy doesn't seem to sell any Vita games new basically, Target, Fry's and GameStop are lackluster in their selection as well, their library is just shared with every other system and people want the games elsewhere. 
 I still want one, but it feels like I'm buying a system that's ignored with a nich library that's basically all anime/JRPG stuff. Why buy one if you aren't going to get into those games? Imo anyway. You may as well buy the other stuff on the WiiU/3DS/PS4 which all have the same games as Vita.
WiiU & Vita share a lot of common problems with their libraries. Anyone remember Assassins Creed 3 showed up on WiiU as well as Vita? There was a freakin bundle and everything. Cool system, nich games, crowd doesn't care. The PSP's library is not even close to that of the Vita's at this rate and the system will end up being something way different. 

The PSP was like the Anti-DS, the anti-nintendo handheld, but now they jumped shipped and the Vita is a weeb device now that gets overlooked for the 3DS which has some of the same titles.

Even Virtue's Last Reward, a strong game for the Vita is known to be a 3DS game more so.

PS4 so strong wow best sales numbers
Vita = worse than WiiU by more than half.

Sony wat u doin' ther


----------



## Trent the Paladin

n64king said:


> I could buy all I want for the Vita in a month and have the library complete and expect nothing to arrive for some time. The Vita is the weirdest thing ever, more weird than the Wii to WiiU disaster. PSP to PS Vita, it seems like so few people care about it, that it's not worth yelling at each other over sales numbers like Wii-WiiU comparisons are. Plus on top of that there's at noteable stuff on it's way for WiiU, whereas Vita is just stale. Best Buy doesn't seem to sell any Vita games new basically, Target, Fry's and GameStop are lackluster in their selection as well, their library is just shared with every other system and people want the games elsewhere.
> I still want one, but it feels like I'm buying a system that's ignored with a nich library that's basically all anime/JRPG stuff. Why buy one if you aren't going to get into those games? Imo anyway. You may as well buy the other stuff on the WiiU/3DS/PS4 which all have the same games as Vita.
> WiiU & Vita share a lot of common problems with their libraries. Anyone remember Assassins Creed 3 showed up on WiiU as well as Vita? There was a freakin bundle and everything. Cool system, nich games, crowd doesn't care. The PSP's library is not even close to that of the Vita's at this rate and the system will end up being something way different.
> 
> The PSP was like the Anti-DS, the anti-nintendo handheld, but now they jumped shipped and the Vita is a weeb device now that gets overlooked for the 3DS which has some of the same titles.
> 
> Even Virtue's Last Reward, a strong game for the Vita is known to be a 3DS game more so.
> 
> PS4 so strong wow best sales numbers
> Vita = worse than WiiU by more than half.
> 
> Sony wat u doin' ther



The Vita is ignored outside of Japan. The fanbase mostly loves the Vita, but loathes that it's marketed as the Remote Play machine and the best we'll get from Sony going forward is ports/indies outside of a select number of localizations. Sony threw in the towel for the Vita too early here in the west, if they made something and kept the momentium they briefly had going for Killzone Mercenary/Borderlands 2 it might not be the remote play machine. :/


----------



## n64king

Tom said:


> The Vita is ignored outside of Japan. The fanbase mostly loves the Vita, but loathes that it's marketed as the Remote Play machine and the best we'll get from Sony going forward is ports/indies outside of a select number of localizations. Sony threw in the towel for the Vita too early here in the west, if they made something and kept the momentium they briefly had going for Killzone Mercenary/Borderlands 2 it might not be the remote play machine. :/



Totally agree. It's ignored in the west, and it's a cross-buy remote play wannabe WiiU gamepad. I wonder if it's just totally dead in the water or what. How unlike Sony to pretty throw in the towel to the other guys (ninty 3ds) when they pride themselves on their PS4 so much, every so often they blurt out that their library is more worth it than the 3DS but no ones buying it.
All the ports they get, like Killzone, Boarderlands, Assassins Creed, they're always a disaster too and if there's a PC, WiiU or 3DS version to be had that's also awful, they'll score better than the Vita.

idc call me a fanboy, at least Nintendo does something with the WiiU and they get slammed for supposedly not caring about it, where's Sony caring about the Vita at all? You'd think with the whole company teetering on what happens with the Playstation line that they'd be in a rush to save the Vita.


----------



## n64king

Lol I forgot I'm playing another game that got ported to the Vita and got overlooked, Muramasa Demon Blade aka Rebirth for Vita. Although I think this may have been over looked on the Wii as well which is the version I have ~_~


----------



## Mercedes

Animal crossing >>>>> Pretty much all first person shooters > home handing systems


----------



## oranges_ate_you

I hope they do an update for things like Wii Fit U and Wii Sports Club so we get a sort of Wii Fit U+ and Wii Sports Club Resort like how the Wii had. Not sure if sales will allow it, although I guess maybe WFU still sells cause you can't always find it. But Wii Sports Club is a bore and a disappointment.

- - - Post Merge - - -



n64king said:


> Rebirth for Vita.



It makes me giggle how everything on PS Vita is called Rebirth instead of Remastered or whatever

- - - Post Merge - - -

Five Nights at Freddys seems boring and over hyped.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> Animal crossing >>>>> Pretty much all first person shooters > home handing systems



Home handing? But pretty much who could disagree? AC over Call of Dootie


----------



## n64king

oranges_ate_you said:


> I hope they do an update for things like Wii Fit U and Wii Sports Club so we get a sort of Wii Fit U+ and Wii Sports Club Resort like how the Wii had. Not sure if sales will allow it, although I guess maybe WFU still sells cause you can't always find it. But Wii Sports Club is a bore and a disappointment.
> 
> Five Nights at Freddys seems boring and over hyped.



I hope so too, I want my Wii Fit Trainer amiibo to do something with her own game wow

Also agree on Five Nights, mostly because it's a mobile game. *yawns to the largest degree possible* Yeah there's the PC version too but *yawns to a slightly less degree that earlier but nonetheless rather large*


----------



## Fhyn_K

I'm not sure this categorizes on being unpopular, but here we go. I feel as if I'm not enjoying games as much as I used to. I remember back to the age of RPGs (which are my preference) I could pick up any title and generally immerse myself throughout the entirety of its content. Nowadays I find it a lot harder to connect and enjoy the large majority of releases of recent years, with the exceptions of _very few_ titles. I'm not a fan of shooters so that market is lost on me, but with others it's a bit disappointing.


----------



## Brad

Every single joke Tim Schafer made tonight at GDC about GamerGate was perfect.


----------



## Alienfish

I actually like PS Vita. Whoop.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Noiru said:


> I actually like PS Vita. Whoop.



Yes that's another thing you've said about 157,000 times.


----------



## Jaebeommie

I'm going to buy FFX for the PS4 and play the **** out of it because it deserves to be remade and I love the game to pieces.


----------



## Shax

Doublade, Golurk, Pumpkaboo, and Litwick are the best ghost types from any of the Pokemon games.


----------



## Espurr96

Garbodor is not a bad design, neither is Vanillite and its evolutions. If anything I didn't like most gen 4 designs. That's right, I am looking at you Lickilicky.


----------



## Cory

Shax said:


> Doublade, Golurk, Pumpkaboo, and Litwick are the best ghost types from any of the Pokemon games.



I like them too  but duskull is better


----------



## Mioki

Shax said:


> Doublade, Golurk, Pumpkaboo, and Litwick are the best ghost types from any of the Pokemon games.



Haunter is my favorite. For any casual story play, I will never evolve my Haunter. <3


----------



## Alienfish

Jaebeommie said:


> I'm going to buy FFX for the PS4 and play the **** out of it because it deserves to be remade and I love the game to pieces.



Yes it's awesome. That and V are my favorites


----------



## Miggi

Jaebeommie said:


> I'm going to buy FFX for the PS4 and play the **** out of it because it deserves to be remade and I love the game to pieces.



This, this, THIS. Additionally, I hadn't the chance to buy the remastered version for PS3 - made the wrong decision and bought a Xbox360 instead of a PS3 some years ago :/ - so I'm really happy that it's coming to PS4, too.


----------



## toxapex

Espurr96 said:


> Garbodor is not a bad design, neither is Vanillite and its evolutions. If anything I didn't like most gen 4 designs. That's right, I am looking at you Lickilicky.



Yeah, idk why Gen 5 gets so much s***. Every generation is bound to have bad designs. At least garbodor and vanillite are interesting, unlike a certain blue hexagon whose existence I barely remembered.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I'm tired of people using Sonic as an annoying meme. I grew up loving the Sonic games and now all I hear is "Sanic!" "gota go fast!" and then all these weird pictures floating around of him. I thought it was funny the first couple times I saw it, but then I realized how big of a thing it was and now it really irritates me. Imagine your childhood hero being turned into that.


----------



## Reindeer

DarkDesertFox said:


> I'm tired of people using Sonic as an annoying meme. I grew up loving the Sonic games and now all I hear is "Sanic!" "gota go fast!" and then all these weird pictures floating around of him. I thought it was funny the first couple times I saw it, but then I realized how big of a thing it was and now it really irritates me. Imagine your childhood hero being turned into that.


"It's-a me, Mario!"
"Sei, yagh, hyaagh!"
"Show me your moves!" / "FALCON PUNCH!"
"Do a barrel roll!"


Spoiler: and who can forget



*HI I'M DAISY*​



You can say this about any franchise where certain lines are repeated ad infinitum by fans. Not just Sonic.

Also, I'd like to point out that part of it might the quality of the games. They are fairly high profile due to Sonic being a popular icon, yet the games are crap 9 out of 10 times. People keep wailing on about Hotel Mario and the Zelda CD-i games, Metroid: Other M, and more recently, about Donte from DmCMC. They all show the same symptoms. A series known for being good getting a crap entry (or even a few), and then people start making fun of it en masse.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jaebeommie said:


> I'm going to buy FFX for the PS4 and play the **** out of it because it deserves to be remade and I love the game to pieces.


----------



## Tao

DarkDesertFox said:


> I'm tired of people using Sonic as an annoying meme. I grew up loving the Sonic games and now all I hear is "Sanic!" "gota go fast!" and then all these weird pictures floating around of him. I thought it was funny the first couple times I saw it, but then I realized how big of a thing it was and now it really irritates me. Imagine your childhood hero being turned into that.




What about things like Lonk: Hero of Pennsylvania, Dankey Kang or the hundreds and thousands of videos/pictures where Mario is an violent psychopath addicted to magic mushrooms?


Lot's of things are turned into popular overused stupid memes...I think the bigger 'issue' is that they're memes of a character that otherwise is regarded as having terrible games. 
It's less 'bitter' when you make jokes about The Legend of Zelda or Mario because pretty much all of their games are generally pretty well liked so it obviously more of a joke rather than an insult, but it seems more like an attack on Sonic because his games are mostly regarded as awful abominations.



























But yea;

View attachment 85941


----------



## oranges_ate_you

DarkDesertFox said:


> I'm tired of people using Sonic as an annoying meme. I grew up loving the Sonic games and now all I hear is "Sanic!" "gota go fast!" and then all these weird pictures floating around of him. I thought it was funny the first couple times I saw it, but then I realized how big of a thing it was and now it really irritates me. Imagine your childhood hero being turned into that.









Sanic Do Hogheg


----------



## PinkWater

I'm so sick of the items in Smash not working half the time. Like, the Poke Balls (even the Master Balls!) spitting out Goldeens, the Hammers not working, the Lightning backfiring, etc. Like, can I please get an item that doesn't completely screw me over every other time?


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Tao said:


> What about things like Lonk: Hero of Pennsylvania, Dankey Kang or the hundreds and thousands of videos/pictures where Mario is an violent psychopath addicted to magic mushrooms?
> 
> 
> Lot's of things are turned into popular overused stupid memes...I think the bigger 'issue' is that they're memes of a character that otherwise is regarded as having terrible games.
> It's less 'bitter' when you make jokes about The Legend of Zelda or Mario because pretty much all of their games are generally pretty well liked so it obviously more of a joke rather than an insult, but it seems more like an attack on Sonic because his games are mostly regarded as awful abominations.



That's my point. Due to the recent Sonic games being of such low quality, the Sonic meme has grown bigger and now Sonic as a whole is viewed as a joke. I'm very well aware of the many gaming memes/phrases. The Sonic memes that are commonly used are directed to insult the series in comparison to "Falcon Punch!" where it's used more as a fun phrase to shout. I'm personally a fan of the older Sonic games that were made up until 2006 anyways. Not so much with the new ones. SEGA's latest Sonic games have only made Sonic's reputation worse.


----------



## Jaebeommie

Reindeer said:


>



As hilarious/cringe worthy that scene is it doesn't deter me from buying the game for the third time in my life lol.


----------



## n64king

PinkWater said:


> I'm so sick of the items in Smash not working half the time. Like, the Poke Balls (even the Master Balls!) spitting out Goldeens, the Hammers not working, the Lightning backfiring, etc. Like, can I please get an item that doesn't completely screw me over every other time?



IM DYING. I just picture all that happening and i hate that so much too

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tao said:


> Mario is an violent psychopath addicted to magic mushrooms?
> But yea;
> 
> View attachment 85941



That one felt the most comparable. All that artwork that people did that came out of Deviant Art of Mario with an angry veiny face squishing a goomba with brains coming out with some gigantic drug reference shoved in. All of them looked the same. Yawn. Cool theory about the series but everyone ran it until the wheels fell off.


----------



## Nerd House

Reindeer said:


>



*Really don't understand why people bash this scene so hard. 
Yes, it sounds terrible, but Yuna is explaining to Tidus that she has to fake it/put on a front of happiness and joy as part of her job as a Summoner. To inspire hope into the people of Spira. The problem is Tidus isn't good at faking it. It's a really important scene for the story. Notice how the rest of the party doesn't react at all? They know this little moment of fun/happiness for Yuna is one of the few moments like that she'll ever get. *




DarkDesertFox said:


> I'm personally a fan of the older Sonic games that were made up until 2006 anyways. Not so much with the new ones. SEGA's latest Sonic games have only made Sonic's reputation worse.



*I feel ya there. Although Sonic Generations was pretty awesome. I enjoyed that one enough to write a review for it.*


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah.. I actually agree there. FF X is a brilliant game and yes that scene has some meaning ._. Hell the game itself is somewhat underrated these days


----------



## Nerd House

Noiru said:


> Yeah.. I actually agree there. FF X is a brilliant game and yes that scene has some meaning ._. Hell the game itself is somewhat underrated these days



*When everything finally comes together and you figure out the true meaning/purpose of Yuna's pilgrimage....THAT MOMENT is what made the game for me. Thinking back to all the "odd" moments that were confusing for Tidus, and they suddenly made a ton of sense.

FFX really had one of the best story lines in the series.
*


----------



## Alienfish

Yes it had, so much. Damn I might get it for Vita again just cause.


----------



## Jaebeommie

Adol the Red said:


> *When everything finally comes together and you figure out the true meaning/purpose of Yuna's pilgrimage....THAT MOMENT is what made the game for me. Thinking back to all the "odd" moments that were confusing for Tidus, and they suddenly made a ton of sense.
> 
> FFX really had one of the best story lines in the series.
> *



I wasn't trying to bash the scene. I said cringe worthy because of how ridiculous the laughing sounded. Have you seen it in Japanese? They sound like crows xD I always found it to be touching and rather cute.


----------



## Alienfish

Jaebeommie said:


> I wasn't trying to bash the scene. I said cringe worthy because of how ridiculous the laughing sounded. Have you seen it in Japanese? They sound like crows xD I always found it to be touching and rather cute.



Well it's supposed to be fake laughter? uh.


----------



## oath2order

that scene is terrible i am amazed ya'll are defending it

that's not how laughter works.


----------



## Nerd House

oath2order said:


> that scene is terrible i am amazed ya'll are defending it
> 
> that's not how laughter works.



*That's not what the scene was about. I explained it in my initial post about it. Yes, the laughter was terrible. No one is arguing that. The point is most people miss the point of the scene entirely and just bash the laughter.*


----------



## oath2order

K but the scenewas bad too


----------



## Alienfish

oath2order said:


> K but the scenewas bad too



You obviously don't get it do you... or you are bored.


----------



## Mioki

Lmao right now I can't


----------



## Jaebeommie

Noiru said:


> Well it's supposed to be fake laughter? uh.



That I understand. And I understand the point of the scene. I'm just saying the fake laughter is cringe worthy in a funny way. Not tring to bash it in any way.

Point being I love every bit of this game and I can't wait for the PS4 release. It's my number one favorite game.


----------



## infinikitten

Mioki said:


> Lmao right now I can't



I'm dying rn y'all are being so silly about that laughing scene

We all get the meaning behind it

It was still pretty secondhand-embarrassment-inducing, let's be real


----------



## Jaebeommie

infinikitten said:


> I'm dying rn y'all are being so silly about that laughing scene
> 
> We all get the meaning behind it
> 
> It was still pretty secondhand-embarrassment-inducing, let's be real



Exactly my point thank you xD


----------



## Nerd House

infinikitten said:


> I'm dying rn y'all are being so silly about that laughing scene
> 
> We all get the meaning behind it
> 
> It was still pretty secondhand-embarrassment-inducing, let's be real



*No one said it wasn't. We all said it was terrible.
I am simply stumped as to why people hate it so much as to dismiss the game entirely because of it. Its just ONE VERY SHORT SCENE.*


----------



## Tao

Adol the Red said:


> *No one said it wasn't. We all said it was terrible.
> I am simply stumped as to why people hate it so much as to dismiss the game entirely because of it. Its just ONE VERY SHORT SCENE.*



I don't think that dismissing an entire game for one little part of it is that unusual these days..People are whiny.

Eh, I still say it's my favorite in the series along with IX. The scene is cringy and awkward but it has a reason behind it and it's kind of 'meant to be a bit cringy and awkward...Unlike a lot of things in other things in Final Fantasy games that are just 'accidentally' cringy and awkward.


VII sucks baaaaaawls.


----------



## n64king

I love how that laugh scene will still cause a stir. Naturally it's people partially trolling but it's sad for those who actually don't understand that the laugh scene is taken out of context and have to fight the whole thing over nothing. Like rly sum o yall think that was suppose to be serious scene wow.


----------



## Alienfish

infinikitten said:


> I'm dying rn y'all are being so silly about that laughing scene
> 
> We all get the meaning behind it
> 
> It was still pretty secondhand-embarrassment-inducing, let's be real



Eh well I don't get it nor think it' overly fun even for that. But that game means a lot to me.


----------



## Reindeer

Tao said:


> I don't think that dismissing an entire game for one little part of it is that unusual these days..People are whiny.


I just say the FF series in general is ****. I've played 4, 6, 7, 8 and 9 (and Bravely Default), with 9 being the worst because I found it to be boring as all hell. The ideas behind most of the games might be good, but the execution is questionable at best.

The best game to use as an example for that is FF15. The first time we saw it (E3 2013), it had already been in production for seven goddamn years and all they had to show for it was a mediocre gameplay demo where you could easily point out the flaws. And yet people will still eat it up like it's the best game to ever grace the planet.



Noiru said:


> Eh well I don't get it nor think it' overly fun even for that. But that game means a lot to me.


But you said you understood on the previous page?


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

Reindeer said:


> I just say the FF series in general is ****. I've played 4, 6, 7, 8 and 9 (and Bravely Default), with 9 being the worst because I found it to be boring as all hell. The ideas behind most of the games might be good, but the execution is questionable at best.
> 
> The best game to use as an example for that is FF15. The first time we saw it (E3 2013), it had already been in production for seven goddamn years and all they had to show for it was a mediocre gameplay demo where you could easily point out the flaws. And yet people will still eat it up like it's the best game to ever grace the planet.
> 
> 
> But you said you understood on the previous page?



now this is an unpopular opinion. But I agree with bravely default. It really was eh for me


----------



## Fhyn_K

Reindeer said:


> I just say the FF series in general is ****. I've played 4, 6, 7, 8 and 9 (and Bravely Default), with 9 being the worst because I found it to be boring as all hell. The ideas behind most of the games might be good, but the execution is questionable at best.
> 
> The best game to use as an example for that is FF15. The first time we saw it (E3 2013), it had already been in production for seven goddamn years and all they had to show for it was a mediocre gameplay demo where you could easily point out the flaws. And yet people will still eat it up like it's the best game to ever grace the planet.
> 
> 
> But you said you understood on the previous page?



Pretty much in agreement with most of it. If you take the FF games for what it is and casually play for the story, they are really great games. But the "innovate-a-new-system-for-each-installment" motif kinda deteriorates the experience.


----------



## Alienfish

/facepalm. I said it was supposed to be fake, I don't understand why people thinks it's so funny taken out of context. Oh well.


----------



## infinikitten

I'm so bored of the AAA shooters like Call of Duty etc

War games in general. Just stop. Be creative and come up with something new instead of rehashing WWI and WWII over and over again.

If I see another game where the objective is to kill Nazis I'm gonna scream. I mean, admirable goal 'n all, but good god it's been done so many times. There are minds out there teeming with fresh ideas. We should make use of those. Pleeeease.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

Tao said:


> VII sucks baaaaaawls.



Why you, you take that back!


----------



## n64king

Mario Party Island Tour was not boring even for single player. Obviously only me, my friends and Japan enjoyed this game. It's the one game people hate on for the 3DS that everyone I know thought the total opposite of. I feel like weird reviews, and too much trash talking by those who never played it or only played it for 5 seconds gave it a bad name that it didn't deserve. It sure was a lot more fun than MP9 & MPDS. No MPIT was not perfect by any means and I do have MP games I enjoyed better, but it sure doesn't deserve the hate it gets imo.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

n64king said:


> Mario Party Island Tour was not boring even for single player. Obviously only me, my friends and Japan enjoyed this game. It's the one game people hate on for the 3DS that everyone I know thought the total opposite of. I feel like weird reviews, and too much trash talking by those who never played it or only played it for 5 seconds gave it a bad name that it didn't deserve. It sure was a lot more fun than MP9 & MPDS. No MPIT was not perfect by any means and I do have MP games I enjoyed better, but it sure doesn't deserve the hate it gets imo.



I always take reviews with a grain of salt. They're such huge sellouts these days it's ridiculous. The only game that I agreed with that I can remember was Drakengard 3. Man that game was ****. I totally forgot Island Tour was a thing. But I remember Mario Party DS was a lot of fun.


----------



## n64king

Mario Party DS had it's moment but this appeals to me more. DS is dreary and bland in comparison.

I also take them with a grain of salt, had I not I would have missed out on a bunch of stuff that TBT deems "bad". People are very hypocritical about it all. "LOL THAT GAME IS RATED BAD, EVERYONE SAYS IT'S BAD OMG BAAAAD GAME" but then 2 seconds later from the same person; "wait you let reviews and other people's opinions dictate what you buy!?" You mean like exactly how you let people steer you away from everything you guys whine about on here? Awkward double standard.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Drakengard 3 lol That's def mixed reviewed. The community still can't tell if they like it or not. When I see the box in stores I cringe because I'm like "what's your deal?"

- - - Post Merge - - -



infinikitten said:


> I'm so bored of the AAA shooters like Call of Duty etc
> 
> War games in general. Just stop. Be creative and come up with something new instead of rehashing WWI and WWII over and over again.




Agreed. Even though some of CoD and those other similar games aren't all rehashes of old wars, some are in the future and what not, but they're all the same. The series is on the decline and sales are down, Activision already said they're going to be moving on from that series in a little bit. Ubisoft said similar for their Tom Clancy crap. They said gameplay is dated and they want to make new series for the next gen.


----------



## Brad

IGN isn't really that bad at all.

Also their score for Alpha Sapphire was completely justified.


----------



## Heartcore

I really hate the direction Resident Evil has gone. ALTHOUGH, I feel like RE: Revelations saved the series and I am praying that they continue to go back in that direction. Excited for Revelations 2!


----------



## Finnian

Super Mario Sunshine was literally the worst game and I'd rather play like drawn to life for the Wii then that game again.


----------



## Kendai

Quest 64 was my first RPG, and therefore it still remains amongst my top games ever. Plus the music is catchy. You must admit it!


----------



## n64king

Kendai said:


> Quest 64 was my first RPG, and therefore it still remains amongst my top games ever. Plus the music is catchy. You must admit it!



WOW Yes I love Quest 64. Dindom Dires music just came to mind haha I can't believe that's someone's favorite *gold star on you*


----------



## pocky

I hate first person shooters --or any first person game. They give me motion sickness.


----------



## Tao

Brad said:


> IGN isn't really that bad at all.
> 
> Also their score for Alpha Sapphire was completely justified.




I don't think the scoring was bad at all. The fact that they said "too much water" as a legit argument though...


----------



## mynooka

Tao said:


> I don't think the scoring was bad at all. The fact that they said "too much water" as a legit argument though...



What I don't understand is why people still make such a big deal over one review score/source.  There are hundreds of ways to find information about a game.  Youtube, twitch, reddit, etc are just a few examples.  I'm not saying IGN is right or wrong, I just think if people disagree with what they say, go find someone else and get a second opinion.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Finnian said:


> Super Mario Sunshine was literally the worst game and I'd rather play like drawn to life for the Wii then that game again.



What specifically made it "literally the worst game"?


----------



## Alienfish

Super Mario 64 is worse than Sunshine imo. At least Sunshine was not overly annoying.


----------



## mynooka

Noiru said:


> Super Mario 64 is worse than Sunshine imo. At least Sunshine was not overly annoying.



I thought they were both great for their time.  I prefer the design of those games where it's "open" world and you have to get stars/sprites across several stages to open up more areas in the main world.  

Today's game just aren't as fun to me because stages go by so quickly and the game feels more fast paced and abbreviated.  I enjoyed exploring the castle and Delfino Square when I wasn't doing missions in the old games.  Now it's much more 'go from point A to B to C' and you can't doing anything else in between.

Not saying I hate them, it's just not as fun to me.


----------



## Alienfish

I don't mind open-world games, but 64 was annoying due to the a bit advanced graphics for its time and consoles and you could die too easily. The type of game is good if done correctly.


----------



## Dulcettie

I don't think linear games are bad. I actually prefer games that are linear - I feel like they tell a better story.



pocky said:


> I hate first person shooters --or any first person game. They give me motion sickness.



Agreed.


----------



## Reindeer

mynooka said:


> What I don't understand is why people still make such a big deal over one review score/source.


The reaction to the score IGN gave to ORAS wasn't even the worst around. I've brought it up a few times, but people lost their collective **** when GameSpot gave TLOZ: Twilight Princess an 8.8, and wanted the reviewer to be fired. I never understood why, since for a game that has more haters than lovers, that's a fantastic score.


----------



## oath2order

Noiru said:


> I don't mind open-world games, but 64 was annoying due to the a bit advanced graphics for its time and consoles and you could die too easily. The type of game is good if done correctly.



You must be a ****ty player if you can die easily in Super Mario 64


----------



## n64king

oath2order said:


> You must be a ****ty player if you can die easily in Super Mario 64



Oh my god, right?
For starters there was more life bar in that game than Galaxy (by default) and there were less enemies. Even drowning was hard to do.


----------



## mynooka

Reindeer said:


> The reaction to the score IGN gave to ORAS wasn't even the worst around. I've brought it up a few times, but people lost their collective **** when GameSpot gave TLOZ: Twilight Princess an 8.8, and wanted the reviewer to be fired. I never understood why, since for a game that has more haters than lovers, that's a fantastic score.



I'm having that issue now with the Wonderful 101.  I'm considering getting it from Club Nintendo so I've been looking at reviews for it.

Most of the reviewers say how tough it is to do simple mechanics in the game or keep track of everything during gameplay.  I go to the comments and it's a bunch of people shouting how the reviewer just sucks at the game or is a ****** who doesn't know how to play games and should go back to Call of Duty, etc etc.

It's frustrating too, because I don't know who to believe and just want a good, honest review without all the juvenile BS to go through.


----------



## Reindeer

mynooka said:


> I'm having that issue now with the Wonderful 101.  I'm considering getting it from Club Nintendo so I've been looking at reviews for it.
> 
> Most of the reviewers say how tough it is to do simple mechanics in the game or keep track of everything during gameplay.  I go to the comments and it's a bunch of people shouting how the reviewer just sucks at the game or is a ****** who doesn't know how to play games and should go back to Call of Duty, etc etc.
> 
> It's frustrating too, because I don't know who to believe and just want a good, honest review without all the juvenile BS to go through.


Some reviewers just want to find something to complain about. Kamiya is known for being an ass to reviewers (and some fans), so that might be pissing them off. Either that, or the people in the comments are right, and they don't know how vidya gaems work.

I think the best indication of whether or not you'd enjoy W101 is how many other games by Kamiya you've enjoyed playing. Devil May Cry, Bayonetta, Okami, Viewtiful Joe... It's a small list, but I know I've forgotten a few. If you enjoyed a few of his games, you'll likely enjoy W101. Its difficulty is a bit higher than some of his other games, but that's why there's a difficulty setting I'd imagine. The difficulty of controls and the amount of stuff you need to pay attention to are kinda comparable to DMC/Bayo.


----------



## mynooka

Reindeer said:


> Some reviewers just want to find something to complain about. Kamiya is known for being an ass to reviewers (and some fans), so that might be pissing them off. Either that, or the people in the comments are right, and they don't know how vidya gaems work.
> 
> I think the best indication of whether or not you'd enjoy W101 is how many other games by Kamiya you've enjoyed playing. Devil May Cry, Bayonetta, Okami, Viewtiful Joe... It's a small list, but I know I've forgotten a few. If you enjoyed a few of his games, you'll likely enjoy W101. Its difficulty is a bit higher than some of his other games, but that's why there's a difficulty setting I'd imagine. The difficulty of controls and the amount of stuff you need to pay attention to are kinda comparable to DMC/Bayo.



Oh I didn't realize that about Kamiya.  I'd shrug it off if it was just one or two comments but it seems like so many people are piling on some of these reviews, and getting highly upvoted too.  It's a case where players give it a much higher rating than reviewers it seems.

I have Viewtiful Joe, so maybe I'll go back and play it to get a better idea.  

I only have 660 coins, so it was either get just W101 or get a couple smaller games.  I'm leaning toward getting EarthBound (only 250 coins) and two other games as of now, but we'll see.


----------



## Tao

mynooka said:


> I'm having that issue now with the Wonderful 101.  I'm considering getting it from Club Nintendo so I've been looking at reviews for it.
> 
> Most of the reviewers say how tough it is to do simple mechanics in the game or keep track of everything during gameplay.  I go to the comments and it's a bunch of people shouting how the reviewer just sucks at the game or is a ****** who doesn't know how to play games and should go back to Call of Duty, etc etc.
> 
> It's frustrating too, because I don't know who to believe and just want a good, honest review without all the juvenile BS to go through.




Doesn't Wonderful 101 have a Demo on the eShop? That's always the best place to look if one is available. 



As for reviews, I find it hard to trust them. They're not great for a start since they pretty much revolve around subjective opinion, so the review wouldn't necessarily reflect whether you would like the game (especially when it comes to something like difficulty). Then we get the people looking to generate page views with a purposely controversial review, or companies paying for good reviews (like Ubisoft). Hell, it's the internet, these days anybody can leave a review and a lot of people are simply just stupid.

I pretty much look at reviews just to see whether a game has any gamebreaking issues. Aside from that, practically all my games I've bought simply because they looked fun and I've enjoyed them all without really reading a review.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

oath2order said:


> You must be a ****ty player if you can die easily in Super Mario 64



Look who you quoted though. That girl hates everything but herself and can't play anything but Hyperboring Nepboobia. She responds to every single persons disdain for games, she needs to meet up with Cory and put peanut butter on each others feet.


----------



## mynooka

Tao said:


> Doesn't Wonderful 101 have a Demo on the eShop? That's always the best place to look if one is available.
> 
> 
> 
> As for reviews, I find it hard to trust them. They're not great for a start since they pretty much revolve around subjective opinion, so the review wouldn't necessarily reflect whether you would like the game (especially when it comes to something like difficulty). Then we get the people looking to generate page views with a purposely controversial review, or companies paying for good reviews (like Ubisoft). Hell, it's the internet, these days anybody can leave a review and a lot of people are simply just stupid.
> 
> I pretty much look at reviews just to see whether a game has any gamebreaking issues. Aside from that, practically all my games I've bought simply because they looked fun and I've enjoyed them all without really reading a review.




I'll check it out if it does, thanks!

It's one of the main reasons I use Twitch to look at new games.  I like finding people who are playing the game not for personal gain or to be some youtube celebrity, but just to play it.  Let's plays on youtube with minimal or no commentary can be a good source too.


----------



## Cory

oranges_ate_you said:


> Look who you quoted though. That girl hates everything but herself and can't play anything but Hyperboring Nepboobia. She responds to every single persons disdain for games, she needs to meet up with Cory and put peanut butter on each others feet.



you fkr fight me irl i will nose off and put it on your butt

- - - Post Merge - - -

and i do not allow other people to put peanut butter on my feet


----------



## Brad

I don't really like Final Fantasy 7.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Cory said:


> you fkr fight me irl i will nose off and put it on your butt
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and i do not allow other people to put peanut butter on my feet



Is that a jewish thing? Idgi.

Go back to hating on Mario Sunshine for the millionth time.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

n64king said:


> Mario Party DS had it's moment but this appeals to me more. DS is dreary and bland in comparison.
> 
> I also take them with a grain of salt, had I not I would have missed out on a bunch of stuff that TBT deems "bad". People are very hypocritical about it all. "LOL THAT GAME IS RATED BAD, EVERYONE SAYS IT'S BAD OMG BAAAAD GAME" but then 2 seconds later from the same person; "wait you let reviews and other people's opinions dictate what you buy!?" You mean like exactly how you let people steer you away from everything you guys whine about on here? Awkward double standard.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Drakengard 3 lol That's def mixed reviewed. The community still can't tell if they like it or not. When I see the box in stores I cringe because I'm like "what's your deal?"



Lol, such is the internet. Yeah I mean Drakengard has an interesting plot but I did not like the execution or game play so I just stopped playing it.


I died all the time when I played Super Mario 64... But that was over 10 years ago. Plus it's still debated if I suck at games among my friends


----------



## Alienfish

n64king said:


> Oh my god, right?
> For starters there was more life bar in that game than Galaxy (by default) and there were less enemies. Even drowning was hard to do.



Well for starters the controls were icky, I much prefer Gamecube and Wii ones.


----------



## oath2order

Noiru said:


> Well for starters the controls were icky, I much prefer Gamecube and Wii ones.



no, they really weren't.


----------



## Cory

oranges_ate_you said:


> Is that a jewish thing? Idgi.
> 
> Go back to hating on Mario Sunshine for the millionth time.



dont bring religion into this 
Go back to hating on Noiru for the millionth time


----------



## Alienfish

each to their own i suppose. i never liked the game on either of the consoles.


----------



## Cory

Finnian said:


> Super Mario Sunshine was literally the worst game and I'd rather play like drawn to life for the Wii then that game again.



new favorite member


----------



## Stalfos

pocky said:


> I hate first person shooters --or any first person game. They give me motion sickness.



Me too. Even alot of 3rd person games makes me nauseous if played too long (like an hour or so).
I mostly play 2D-games so I rarely have to deal with it though.


----------



## cosmic-latte

I hate the 3D feature on the 3DS. It makes me nauseous.


----------



## mynooka

cosmic-latte said:


> I hate the 3D feature on the 3DS. It makes me nauseous.



It depends on the game for me.  For games where with a lot of "bleeding" of two colors (usually light and dark) it can be hard on my eyes.  Other games it can add to the experience, but if it's not plugged in it's usually not worth losing the battery power to me.

The only game I've played completely in 3d was Link Between Worlds, since I read it really added to the experience.


----------



## Alienfish

cosmic-latte said:


> I hate the 3D feature on the 3DS. It makes me nauseous.


I never used it so it didn't bother me for that matter. I mostly got it so I could use Wi-fi properly

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cory said:


> dont bring religion into this
> Go back to hating on Cory for the millionth time



Fixed that for you


----------



## infinikitten

Regarding the Disgaea games... I liked every other installment in the series better than the first one. I'm bored of Laharl, Etna, and Flonne and I frankly would prefer never to see them again, though I know I have to give credit where credit's due since there would be no Disgaea without them, and I know cameos are a big part of the series. I just... don't find them interesting at all. (Pumped to see who's who in D5 though.)


----------



## n64king

Noiru said:


> Well for starters the controls were icky, I much prefer Gamecube and Wii ones.



If you hated the N64 controls then okay, but not many think they were icky or that it was easy to die. Probably just you.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

I remember as a child I would use my palm to move the n64 joystick instead of my thumb because i was so small when I was playing mario party 1 minigames in which the player had to rapidly make a circular motion. Always gave me blisters but I continued to do it anyway.


----------



## Tao

Nuclear Bingo said:


> I remember as a child I would use my palm to move the n64 joystick instead of my thumb because i was so small when I was playing mario party 1 minigames in which the player had to rapidly make a circular motion. Always gave me blisters but I continued to do it anyway.




I think everybody used their palm for those Mario Party minigames. Even now, I use my palm for those types of mini games. It's just easier than using your thumb.


Fun Fact: It was actually a huge problem where people were getting blisters on their palms, noticeable enough for Nintendo to take notice and release special 'Mario Party' gloves designed purely to stop people getting blisters when playing Mario Party.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

what i had no idea. you just blew my mind


----------



## Reindeer

infinikitten said:


> Regarding the Disgaea games... I liked every other installment in the series better than the first one. I'm bored of Laharl, Etna, and Flonne and I frankly would prefer never to see them again, though I know I have to give credit where credit's due since there would be no Disgaea without them, and I know cameos are a big part of the series. I just... don't find them interesting at all. (Pumped to see who's who in D5 though.)


Thanks. I don't get why people keep wanting the first three back. They have two games (three if you count Infinite) and only the first one is really worth playing, as I thought D2 was kinda boring and Infinite... well, it's a VN.
If there are Disgaea characters I'd like to see more done for, it's the crew from Disgaea 2. Even the characters from 3 get a lot of love, but apart from Axel and Tink, the characters from 2 only get short scenes in which they're made a fool of.

Disgaea 2, to me, also had the best story. It was a bit more serious, they didn't spell everything out for you, and because of that there were some twists in the story that I didn't even see coming. The other main games are just near-constant LOL WACKY. I remember when they said 4 was gonna be more serious, yet it ended up the same as 3.


----------



## Bowie

Sonic R has a great soundtrack.


----------



## n64king

Bowie said:


> Sonic R has a great soundtrack.



I like it too, and I thought it was mildly popular ha. Maybe just culty


----------



## Bowie

n64king said:


> I like it too, and I thought it was mildly popular ha. Maybe just culty



Can you feel the sunshine?


----------



## n64king

Bowie said:


> Can you feel the sunshine?



Does it brighten up your day? Do you need to just run away?


----------



## PinkWater

I really didn't like Super Mario 64.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Bowie said:


> Sonic R has a great soundtrack.



Indeed it does. I want them to put Sonic R on the Xbox Live arcade. They already put Sonic the Fighters on it so why not?


----------



## Tao

Bowie said:


> Sonic R has a great soundtrack.



I never thought I would see those words combine to make that sentence.


I am truly astonished.


----------



## Finnian

mynooka said:


> What specifically made it "literally the worst game"?



UGH idk I probably associate it with bad memories but UGH that game I cannot stand.
I thought Mario was ugly in it too.
And the nozzle made me sad at the end and now I can't listen to the black keys without thinking about that game.
It probably doesn't have anything to do with the game, just me being a shallow *****.


----------



## Alienfish

DarkDesertFox said:


> Indeed it does. I want them to put Sonic R on the Xbox Live arcade. They already put Sonic the Fighters on it so why not?



Most Sonic has good music. Except for Super Sonic Racing and that school game maybe. CD is alright


----------



## mynooka

Finnian said:


> UGH idk I probably associate it with bad memories but UGH that game I cannot stand.
> I thought Mario was ugly in it too.
> And the nozzle made me sad at the end and now I can't listen to the black keys without thinking about that game.
> It probably doesn't have anything to do with the game, just me being a shallow *****.



lol Yea the nozzle at the end was kinda messed up.  Though I wasn't always a big fan of F.L.U.D.D. anyway


----------



## NessCuddles

oath2order said:


> Disclaimer: Don't open this spoiler if you're easily offended.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: General games
> 
> 
> 
> SSB Melee is over-rated. Get over it people, move on with the times. Quit whining about how it was so much better waaaaahhh
> 
> I ****ing hate Pikachu.
> 
> Please stop Danganronpa or whatever this weird **** is.
> 
> Flight Rising is ****ing stupid.
> 
> Can we please shut up about Five Nights At Freddy's?
> 
> 
> 
> *Do not open this if you are sensitive about how you play Animal Crossing. This is your warning so you can't really report it if you're offended. Don't open it if you don't want to be critiqued about cycling, plot-resetting and the likes.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The way people go overboard about their dreamies is insane. Sorting them into tiers of popularity? Stop obsessing over a game goddamn.
> 
> No, Nintendo does not need to capitulate to every little demand that you make about how the next game "I should decide where my villagers go! I should be able to remove rocks! I should decide when my villagers move out!" Are you that ****ing OCD that you have to micromanage every little part of the game? Please spend some time doing something productive with your life. Also stop complaining about how it stresses you out. You bring that **** on yourself. It's your own fault you get stressed about it, stop whining.



I'm not offended, but I just wanted to say that, yes I have OCD and if I dont it bothers me to the point of starting over, it also keeps my interest into the game XD


----------



## Alienfish

Well, Oath I agree about the Danganronpa crap. I tried the first game, cause hey Vita didn't have too much when I first got one. It.. sucked badly.

And yeah I hate these dream villager tiers. I mean most have an equal chance to appear, it's random who gets who and sorting them into that and make one worth 30 million IGB and one practically free is stupid indeed


----------



## Cory

back in the good old times cycling was free. now you have to pay for it. I miss the old days


----------



## Reindeer

Noiru said:


> Well, Oath I agree about the Danganronpa crap. I tried the first game, cause hey Vita didn't have too much when I first got one. It.. sucked badly.
> 
> And yeah I hate these dream villager tiers. I mean most have an equal chance to appear, it's random who gets who and sorting them into that and make one worth 30 million IGB and one practically free is stupid indeed


Isn't this the third or fourth time you've reacted to that exact post? People keep quoting it and then you chime in. I'm just wondering why.



Cory said:


> back in the good old times cycling was free. now you have to pay for it. I miss the old days


I'm not sure if that's an unpopular opinion. I stopped cycling for a while because I lost interest, and while I did do some paid move-outs (of T1 villagers), other stuff was free. Now you have to pay for them to keep a T5 villager in their town, or pay a larger sum to get a higher tier. I don't really get it.

I just use my cycling town for friends now. If they want specific villagers I try and get those to move in.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Reindeer said:


> Isn't this the third or fourth time you've reacted to that exact post? People keep quoting it and then you chime in. I'm just wondering why.



I'm laughing so hard right now. It's because she has to keep perpetuating the same BS for weeks, because she has such narrow interests. She's a scared hater and won't just come out and say she hates everything but herself, her PS Vita and Hyperdimention Neptunia, so she quotes the same post that she can agree with 100 times.

The irony is you also quoted Cory, who's a broken record as well. Did you know he doesn't like Super Mario Sunshine?


----------



## Bowie

oranges_ate_you said:


> I'm laughing so hard right now. It's because she has to keep perpetuating the same BS for weeks, because she has such narrow interests. She's a scared hater and won't just come out and say she hates everything but herself, her PS Vita and Hyperdimention Neptunia, so she quotes the same post that she can agree with 100 times.
> 
> The irony is you also quoted Cory, who's a broken record as well. Did you know he doesn't like Super Mario Sunshine?



To avoid causing trouble, I'd suggest you just stop making references to those you are uninterested by.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Bowie said:


> To avoid causing trouble, I'd suggest you just stop making references to those you are uninterested by.



Then don't reference me.


----------



## Bowie

oranges_ate_you said:


> Then don't reference me.



I'm interested in you, though. What everyone has to say about what they dislike interests me, for I can take it into consideration and respond appropriately to their opinions should I wish to. You, however, are responding in a way I believe not to be appropriate. I suppose it is not my territory to question that, though.


----------



## n64king

Reindeer said:


> Isn't this the third or fourth time you've reacted to that exact post? People keep quoting it and then you chime in. I'm just wondering why.





oranges_ate_you said:


> I'm laughing so hard right now. It's because she has to keep perpetuating the same BS for weeks, because she has such narrow interests.
> The irony is you also quoted Cory, who's a broken record as well. Did you know he doesn't like Super Mario Sunshine?



Is this Groundhog Day? I'm remembering everyone saying this the other day. PS Vita, Sunshine, PB Feet, anger. I guess they just hate Sunshine & Danganronpa, and everything else just that much, we need it ingrained in our memories.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Bowie said:


> I'm interested in you, though. What everyone has to say about what they dislike interests me, for I can take it into consideration and respond appropriately to their opinions should I wish to. You, however, are responding in a way I believe not to be appropriate. I suppose it is not my territory to question that, though.



Okay.


----------



## Bowie

I actually think Pok?mon Channel is a very fun game.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

n64king said:


> Is this Groundhog Day? I'm remembering everyone saying this the other day. PS Vita, Sunshine, PB Feet, anger. I guess they just hate Sunshine & Danganronpa, and everything else just that much, we need it ingrained in our memories.



It's Noiru Day. Everyone grab an air sickness bag and a jar of peanut butter and pull out your handbook on the ordeal and it'll inform you on how to hate everything.


----------



## n64king

Bowie said:


> I actually think Pok?mon Channel is a very fun game.



I loved that game when it came out so much. Then stopped for 10 years, then came back when I found my bf had a copy and we screwed around with that game for a while. Who knew it could end up to be "2 player" for us.

- - - Post Merge - - -

That wasn't suppose to be a pun btw, that kinda reads funny :/ We really did play the game together.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oranges_ate_you said:


> Everyone grab an air sickness bag



Already did and in progress of filling it.


----------



## Tao

n64king said:


> Is this Groundhog Day? I'm remembering everyone saying this the other day. PS Vita, Sunshine, PB Feet, anger. I guess they just hate Sunshine & Danganronpa, and everything else just that much, we need it ingrained in our memories.




Nahhh, c'mon, be realistic. I'm sure if somebody hated Mario Sunshine they would have mentioned it at least once by now.


----------



## n64king

Tao said:


> Nahhh, c'mon, be realistic. I'm sure if somebody hated Mario Sunshine they would have mentioned it at least once by now.



Yeah sorry, my bad. Nobody hates Mario Sunshine or has an unusual obsession of shoving Neptunia down our throats.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Tao said:


> Nahhh, c'mon, be realistic. I'm sure if somebody hated Mario Sunshine they would have mentioned it at least once by now.





n64king said:


> Yeah sorry, my bad. Nobody hates Mario Sunshine or has an unusual obsession of shoving Neptunia down our throats.



HoW COULD We bE so blIND!? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Finnian said:


> UGH idk I probably associate it with bad memories but UGH that game I cannot stand.
> I thought Mario was ugly in it too.
> And the nozzle made me sad at the end and now I can't listen to the black keys without thinking about that game.
> It probably doesn't have anything to do with the game, just me being a shallow *****.



Omg that was funny though. The Black Keys reminds you of Fludd. I don't really think the sad music sounds too similar though if thats what you were going for.


----------



## Bowie

Why are we talking about hating Super Mario Sunshine? Is it a requirement of some sort to be in love with it?


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Bowie said:


> Why are we talking about hating Super Mario Sunshine? Is it a requirement of some sort to be in love with it?



He posted the same post 15 times, just like Noiru quoted the same post 25 times.


----------



## Bowie

oranges_ate_you said:


> He posted the same post 15 times, just like Noiru quoted the same post 25 times.



Can you provide me with the mentioned posts?


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Cory said:


> Super Mario Sunshine is a terrible game





Cory said:


> Super mario sunshine should not be remade





Cory said:


> Super mario sunshine should be banned from the planet





Cory said:


> super mario sunshine sucks





Cory said:


> super mario sunshine is horrible





Cory said:


> mario sunshine is the worst mario game ever




Need some more?


----------



## Bowie

oranges_ate_you said:


> Need some more?



I think you've made your point, yes. I think it's funny how someone can hate something but feel the need to talk about it all the time.


----------



## n64king

oranges_ate_you said:


> Need some more?



It's their passion.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Bowie said:


> I think you've made your point, yes. I think it's funny how someone can hate something but feel the need to talk about it all the time.





n64king said:


> It's their passion.



An incredible amount of truth here.


----------



## Tao

Bowie said:


> I think it's funny how someone can hate something but feel the need to talk about it all the time.




*stealth jab success rate: 100%*


----------



## valval

Dragon Age: Awakenings is the best of any DLC/Sequel after Origins.


----------



## Cory

smh get lives


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Cory said:


> smh get lives



Wait, you didn't want to post for the 175th time about how you despise Mario Sunshine?

Lets screenshot this moment to commemorate.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I got it all quoted for you in one neat post back there.


----------



## Cory

oranges_ate_you said:


> Wait, you didn't want to post for the 175th time about how you despise Mario Sunshine?
> 
> Lets screenshot this moment to commemorate.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I got it all quoted for you in one neat post back there.


cool bro


----------



## gnoixaim

Oranges, you should join a mafia game.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

gnoixaim said:


> Oranges, you should join a mafia game.



Why? Cause I saw what he posts on every page?


----------



## Cory

oranges_ate_you said:


> Why? Cause I saw what he posts on every page?



no because you are spammy and trash


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Cory said:


> no because you are spammy and trash









Because I'm the one posting IHY MARIO SUNSHINE on every page

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cory said:


> smh get lives



You act like you don't keep replying to me. Is the peanut butter sitting in? Is that why youve got time to talk to little ol me?


----------



## Cory

oranges_ate_you said:


> Because I'm the one posting IHY MARIO SUNSHINE on every page
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> You act like you don't keep replying to me. Is the peanut butter sitting in? Is that why youve got time to talk to little ol me?


no im talking to you because im trying to get rid of garbage like u from tbt


----------



## Stalfos

Take your spam elsewhere, oranges.


----------



## n64king

They're gonna lock this board and probably give you both an infraction if you guys don't shut up.


----------



## Cory

n64king said:


> They're gonna lock this board and probably give you both an infraction if you guys don't shut up.



good! i welcome the infraction! as long as it gets rid of trash on TBT


----------



## n64king

Okay gold star for you for trying to be the hero.


----------



## elliebeebee

Question: did you just call yourself trash? Also why do you have to keep saying you hate that game? We get it. You hate it.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

elliebeebee said:


> Question: did you just call yourself trash? Also why do you have to keep saying you hate that game? We get it. You hate it.



Yes he did and because he has nothing else to say but "smh get a life omg get out ihy shut up"

- - - Post Merge - - -



n64king said:


> They're gonna lock this board and probably give you both an infraction if you guys don't shut up.



They probably wont close it because they let the racist thread go on for weeks even after people reported it like crazy, a staff member came in and said "I find nothing wrong with this board" before another one finally closed it.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

y u guys hate each other so much


----------



## n64king

Making a board telling everyone to express their _unpopular_ feelings seemed like a good idea in the start, what went wrong?


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

It was too much power for mankind to handle


----------



## Tao

Cory said:


> no im talking to you because im trying to get rid of garbage like u from tbt





Spoiler












oranges_ate_you said:


> a staff member came in and said "I find nothing wrong with this board" before another one finally closed it.



Hasn't this one already had a warning though?






Nuclear Bingo said:


> It was too much power for mankind to handle



It's the thread that TBT deserves...But not the one we need right now.


----------



## Cory

About ****ing time he was banned 
And I will stop mentioning super mario sunshine

But to keep on topic. Sticker Star was not a bad game in my opinion


----------



## n64king

It's just brown though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tao said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 86542



I just spit a little on my screen.


----------



## pokedude729

What happened to this Thread? I started it as a way for people to tell their unpopular opinions of Gaming, and now it's just people arguing over nonsense.


----------



## M O L K O

gnoixaim said:


> Oranges, you should join a mafia game.



I HATE YOU WHY DIDN'T YOU TEXT ME IF U KNEW ABOT THIS DRAMA WOW UR SO FAKE TBQFHHHHH


Also XY was so bland even tho my new fav pokemon was a creation of that gen. ORAS was everything I hoped X/Y would be and more.
After playing gamecube AC I've come to realize how boring and watered down ACNL is
also Denpaman 3 is amazing and I'm glad I'm so cheap and decided to pick up this RPG treasure


----------



## Tao

pokedude729 said:


> What happened to this Thread? I started it as a way for people to tell their unpopular opinions of Gaming, and now it's just people arguing over nonsense.



It happens every now and again for like a page or two then gets back on topic.






Star Fox games just aren't that good. Starfox 64 was probably the worst one.

I can at least appreciate that the original Starfox was doing something pretty damn unique for its time, though I still find it extremely boring to actually play.




Starfox Adventures though? I f***in' loved that game.


----------



## pokedud14

I feel that New Leaf was fun at first, but now it's just gotten monotonous.


----------



## mynooka

pokedud14 said:


> I feel that New Leaf was fun at first, but now it's just gotten monotonous.



For me, once the novelty of new furniture/clothes wore off and I expanded the town buildings as much as they'll go, the game doesn't really offer much to keep it interesting.  There are really only 4 options to keep it refreshing IMO:

- reset and start a new town
- focus on long term goals like badges, complete town planning
- play multiplayer a lot and interact with a stable of friends
- take a break and come back when u miss it


----------



## Cardbored

I feel like Wild World was the last game where they tried to change up things. There's not enough replayability that isn't repetitive. And it's still baffling that the first AC had the biggest town.


----------



## oath2order

...but that's every Animal Crossing game.

Water Temple is easy. People need to stop whining about it.


----------



## Reindeer

oath2order said:


> ...but that's every Animal Crossing game.
> 
> Water Temple is easy. People need to stop whining about it.


I think people just need to learn how to read and use maps if their sense of direction is that bad.


----------



## Cory

oath2order said:


> ...but that's every Animal Crossing game.
> 
> Water Temple is easy. People need to stop whining about it.


I agree its honestly not that bad

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tao said:


> It happens every now and again for like a page or two then gets back on topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Fox games just aren't that good. Starfox 64 was probably the worst one.
> 
> I can at least appreciate that the original Starfox was doing something pretty damn unique for its time, though I still find it extremely boring to actually play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starfox Adventures though? I f***in' loved that game.


Never played a starfox game
and i read that as sonic adventures


----------



## n64king

Tao said:


> Starfox Adventures though? I f***in' loved that game.



Ugh same, I'm always bummed that they don't seem to have any plans to return to ground running Fox. 
Rare leaves and Nintendo goes "idk what to do so lets make it the old way then" Starfox goes back to on-rails flying and DK goes back to 2D. *throws controller*

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> Water Temple is easy. People need to stop whining about it.



It really wasn't that bad. I was disappointed a tad that the build up on how difficult it would be fell flat when I finally did my first playthrough.


----------



## Reindeer

n64king said:


> Ugh same, I'm always bummed that they don't seem to have any plans to return to ground running Fox.
> Rare leaves and Nintendo goes "idk what to do so lets make it the old way then" Starfox goes back to on-rails flying and DK goes back to 2D. *throws controller*


Assault had you running around on the ground during some parts, but the mechanic was mediocre and the game was awfully short. Adventures gets a lot of criticism, and I understand it's not the best game in the world... but it's a damn awesome Starfox game.


----------



## toxapex

I like Star Fox Assault. The multiplayer is really fun.


----------



## n64king

Watch_Dogs WiiU is $15 new. What a waste of time to have the community fight Ubisoft over getting a port of that game. Hope y'all enjoyed paying that $59.99 for it when it came out for WiiU. I mean not that you were so wise to have paid $60 on any system, but damn it's half price for WiiU than it is for PS3 (the other version i can currently get)


----------



## Cardbored

Dunno if anyone plays Phantasy Star Online 2 here but it looks worse than the first one. It looks too much like a traditional hack n slash game a la Devil May Cry (not saying DMC is bad, but that it's unlike the first PSO), and it looks too anime-ish, which makes sense since it's exclusive to Japan, but I still don't like it. Basically looks like a futuristic Monster Hunter.


----------



## Tao

n64king said:


> Ugh same, I'm always bummed that they don't seem to have any plans to return to ground running Fox.
> Rare leaves and Nintendo goes "idk what to do so lets make it the old way then" *Starfox goes back to on-rails flying* and DK goes back to 2D. *throws controller*



The thing that really bugs me about the on-rails above all else is that people usually complain and throw abuse at anything that's on-rails...Unless Nintendo does it, then it's amazing.

I wish Starfox Adventures either got a sequel or was 'rebooted' as Dinosaur Planet like it was originally supposed to be though.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

Tao said:


> The thing that really bugs me about the on-rails above all else is that people usually complain and throw abuse at anything that's on-rails...Unless Nintendo does it, then it's amazing.
> 
> I wish Starfox Adventures either got a sequel or was 'rebooted' as Dinosaur Planet like it was originally supposed to be though.



what about starfox command?


----------



## n64king

Tao said:


> The thing that really bugs me about the on-rails above all else is that people usually complain and throw abuse at anything that's on-rails...Unless Nintendo does it, then it's amazing.
> 
> I wish Starfox Adventures either got a sequel or was 'rebooted' as Dinosaur Planet like it was originally supposed to be though.




I'm kind of yawning at Nintendo on-rails too. Nintendo was maybe one of the last ones that could get away with it for so long but it's really dated now. They don't even have to change much about Star Fox to make it even a little more appealing imo. No one said turn it into Destiny haha They had the formula almost perfected for SF Adventures.
Dino Planet *dribble*


----------



## Alienfish

Cardbored said:


> Dunno if anyone plays Phantasy Star Online 2 here but it looks worse than the first one. It looks too much like a traditional hack n slash game a la Devil May Cry (not saying DMC is bad, but that it's unlike the first PSO), and it looks too anime-ish, which makes sense since it's exclusive to Japan, but I still don't like it. Basically looks like a futuristic Monster Hunter.



I like the PSO series so I really wish Sega would stop being a bunch of asshats and actually get the game here. Not gonna happen though. I prefer it to MH games imo even if the cameras on some versions are awkward


----------



## Psydye

I'm not a huge fan of JRPG's.


----------



## infinikitten

Psydye said:


> I'm not a huge fan of JRPG's.



They're basically all I play and I'm not a huge fan of them either. I don't know how this happened.


----------



## toxapex

Spirit Tracks is one of my favorite Zelda games.


----------



## Ruru

Luigi is the weakest link, he needs to stop showing up in brawl. He's just a amateur who is pushed around by his brother.


----------



## infinikitten

The biggest franchises for Nintendo are also the most boring to me. Brawl, Mario Kart, Mario Party, most of the new Zelda games... meh.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

Ruru said:


> Luigi is the weakest link, he needs to stop showing up in brawl. He's just a amateur who is pushed around by his brother.





infinikitten said:


> The biggest franchises for Nintendo are also the most boring to me. Brawl, Mario Kart, Mario Party, most of the new Zelda games... meh.



Oh God.... My heart, I think you guys broke it


----------



## Alienfish

As long as they stop giving Luigi that stupid super jump and make courses after him.. whatever but really all those Bros. game are just icky.


----------



## Manah

I prefer Harvest Moon over Rune Factory.


----------



## Alienfish

Manah said:


> I prefer Harvest Moon over Rune Factory.



Me too, they should have made RF pure explorer/dungeon crawling like skyrim or something not a farming x dungeon game


----------



## bigger34

I like City Folk over Gamecube and Wild World.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

Noiru said:


> As long as they stop giving Luigi that stupid super jump and make courses after him.. whatever but really all those Bros. game are just icky.



whoa this is the first time i've seen people dislike anything Luigi


----------



## mynooka

People who make fun of sports games and people who enjoy them, are insufferable.  I hate when people think it's cool to hate on sports games just because they aren't some obscure JRPG that's "like the greatest game of all time" even though nobody outside of Japan has ever heard of it.

Sorry I'm ranting, I just hate when people roll their eyes at the sports game audience and make the same stupid jokes over and over about how they just change the roster and release a new game every year.

- - - Post Merge - - -

If it's not for you, fine.  Just let people enjoy the games they want to play and don't act all high and mighty about being a "hardcore gamer" or whatever you feel like your meaningless title is.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

The truth in the matter is that there is no value in being a hardcore gamer. All my wasted years ;_;


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988

"hardcore" gaming does not exist. same with "Casual" gaming.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

sure they do. I'm sure those who describe themselves as hardcore play far more than what a casual player would be considered to be. Same for the level of difficulty of the game or setting and depth of the game


----------



## mynooka

Yup.  Just opposing ends on the same scale IMO.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

mynooka said:


> Yup.  Just opposing ends on the same scale IMO.



I agree with you


----------



## Alienfish

Nuclear Bingo said:


> whoa this is the first time i've seen people dislike anything Luigi



Yes sorry I don't need a super jump with racing movement nor do I need those stages.


----------



## Shimmer

Manah said:


> I prefer Harvest Moon over Rune Factory.



I do too. I'm not really into RPG type games anyways. I like Harvest Moon because it's chill and relaxing like Animal Crossing. No need to add battling and extra stress.


----------



## inkling

I hate that people call themselves gamers. Those kinda labels should only be useful for market research. But I forgive those who do. A trip would wash away all those labels.


----------



## n64king

Nuclear Bingo said:


> The truth in the matter is that there is no value in being a hardcore gamer. All my wasted years ;_;



Not unless you plan on going into the gaming field for your career, even then all it brings you is knowledge of what's out there, what not to copy and what's probably going to sell and what won't sell. Although I suppose that can be handy information.


----------



## cosmic-latte

Nuclear Bingo said:


> The truth in the matter is that there is no value in being a hardcore gamer. All my wasted years ;_;



Yeah, and if you play online games everything is pretty much temporary.


----------



## Tao

inkling said:


> I hate that people call themselves gamers. Those kinda labels should only be useful for market research. But I forgive those who do. A trip would wash away all those labels.



I play games enough for somebody to label me that but I really don't like the term...It's just so cringy. 

It would be like calling yourself a 'tellytubby' because you're a hardcore TV viewer or something.


----------



## Manah

*shrugs* Gamers are people who play games, just like guitarists are people who play guitar. Should we get rid of any word that describes what people do?


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

Well said Manah


----------



## Tao

Manah said:


> *shrugs* Gamers are people who play games, just like guitarists are people who play guitar. Should we get rid of any word that describes what people do?



It bugs me since 'gamer' can practically mean anything from "spends every waking moment optimizing for a Raid on WoW" to "played Angry Birds for 2 minutes whilst on the toilet". 
There's just something about the term I really don't like. It's like the term doesn't really mean anything at all these days since most people play games in some variation. It's literally the same as calling yourself a 'tellytubby' with the amount of people that do it.




I guess I can sum up my feelings towards this with my usual analogy I use for 'guitarists'.

- Kirk Hammett, Alexi Laiho and Per Nilsson are guitarists.
- Little Timmy from down the road who knows how to finger A minor (lulz) just plays the guitar.

My mum isn't a doctor because she put a plaster on my knee, my dad isn't a mechanic because he replaced the chain on my bicycle (though, he actually is a mechanic, but not because of the bicycle).


I'm sure you get the point I'm making here. 



If professional or noticeably high skilled gamers were the only ones using the term, it wouldn't be so bad. For how much it gets thrown around though, it would be like calling anybody who has even been in the same room as a guitar before a guitarist.


----------



## mynooka

Manah said:


> *shrugs* Gamers are people who play games, just like guitarists are people who play guitar. Should we get rid of any word that describes what people do?



I agree with you.  Unfortunately, I think it's more the idea of stereotypes behind the word "gamer" as oppose to most other words that describe what people do.  Some still associate gamers with negative connotations in their mind and in some circles it's still very much frowned upon as childish, nerdy, etc.  

Just anecdotal, but I remember hearing these two guys on ESPN Radio talking about Hearthstone.  Apparently the world championships were going to be on ESPN.  Anyway, one of the radio guys (ex-NFL player, now radio host) said that if people over the age of 25 still play video games, something was wrong with them.  I was dumbfounded because this guy was only 40 yrs old and the fact that people, even as young as 40, still hold these views is sad


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Tao said:


> I'm sure you get the point I'm making here.



I think you're overthinking things.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

Perhaps not. I think Tao is right. Sadly, the term/label gamer is no different than any other label. How many people have you met that have called themselves an athlete, an artist, or a gym rat (god people love to gloat that they go to the gym) that hardly engage in the matter than the average Joe?


----------



## Cardbored

Manah said:


> *shrugs* Gamers are people who play games, just like guitarists are people who play guitar. Should we get rid of any word that describes what people do?


Playing guitar is a profession, something that's actually productive. Tao already made a good point with the TV thing. It's not worth having a label. You wouldn't call yourself things like a movie-watcher, or a sport viewer (for lack of better word), or a driver just because you drive cars.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Cardbored said:


> Playing guitar is a profession, something that's actually productive. Tao already made a good point with the TV thing. It's not worth having a label. You wouldn't call yourself things like a movie-watcher, or a sport viewer (for lack of better word), or a driver just because you drive cars.



Gaming is a hobby/activity just like art, where the person doing the activity is called the "artist". What are we supposed to call ourselves? I really think you guys are thinking too much into this. It's just a word. I never really hear it abused.


----------



## Cardbored

DarkDesertFox said:


> Gaming is a hobby/activity just like art, where the person doing the activity is called the "artist". What are we supposed to call ourselves? I really think you guys are thinking too much into this. It's just a word. I never really hear it abused.


My point is it seems really REALLY unnecessary. It'd be like calling myself a breather because I breath air.


----------



## Reindeer

inkling said:


> I hate that people call themselves gamers. Those kinda labels should only be useful for market research. But I forgive those who do. A trip would wash away all those labels.


While I don't disapprove of the use of the word, I don't call myself it. I just say I play games for a hobby. If people go "oh, you're a gamer?" I'll just say "sure" to avoid any discussion.

The only times it annoys me is when people call themselves that and they play a single game, or only Facebook games and the like. I understand "casual gamer" applies to that, but it just seems so weird. It's like calling a kid that occassionally kicks against a ball a casual footballer.



As for the discussion currently going on, I agree with Tao. (I wrote the above paragraph before I read the rest of the thread.)
If you invest yourself in something a lot, the use of the term should apply and would be appropriate. If it's something that's barely a part of your daily activities it just seems weird to call yourself that, or even have others call you that.


----------



## Alienfish

Reindeer said:


> The only times it annoys me is when people call themselves that and they play a single game, or only Facebook games and the like. I understand "casual gamer" applies to that, but it just seems so weird. It's like calling a kid that occassionally kicks against a ball a casual footballer.


Or those who thinks it art to pose nude with gaming controllers


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Noiru said:


> Or those who thinks it art to pose nude with gaming controllers



That's annoying.
And "gamer girls" who think that just because they sometimes play their brother's copy of COD makes them more desirable or something.


----------



## n64king

Manah said:


> *shrugs* Gamers are people who play games, just like guitarists are people who play guitar. Should we get rid of any word that describes what people do?



Yes it would be nice if gamer wasn't a dirty word. One that doesn't invoke images of fat white boys yelling homophobic/racist things over the Xbox mic with a cheeto stained shirt.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tao said:


> It bugs me since 'gamer' can practically mean anything from "spends every waking moment optimizing for a Raid on WoW" to "played Angry Birds for 2 minutes whilst on the toilet"



That's what has spawned this mess. UGH PFFT BLARG OH MY GOD YOU'RE PLAYING ANGRY BIRDS!? YOU'RE NOT A GAMER. You need to download a yearly released FPS that's 75GB to your dusty sticky xbox harddrive that has massive online made by EA collabing with Ubisoft and Acitivision that requires a mic and Oculus Rift to be a gamer what the hell is the matter with you!?


----------



## infinikitten

DarkDesertFox said:


> Gaming is a hobby/activity just like art, where the person doing the activity is called the "artist". What are we supposed to call ourselves? I really think you guys are thinking too much into this. It's just a word. I never really hear it abused.



The hobbyist/artist thing is a very fair point. Some people are professionals, but it doesn't mean that people who do the same thing at a hobby-level or with a very low skill level aren't ~worthy~ of the label. If you create art of any kind, you are an artist. Whether you paint frequently or love it but don't get to DO it as much as you want to, you're still a painter, even if it's only splashing some paint on a canvas and calling it a day.

I don't think there is a way TO abuse it. It's really weird to be so defensive of a label. If you play a game, you're gaming, and in that moment you are therefore a gamer. I try to be careful of the "it's just a word" argument because it's a real slippery slope there but I feel like, in this specific instance, it applies. It harms literally no one to use it so, while I can understand it being sort of a vague pet peeve for someone, I'm really baffled that anyone is bothered by it on such levels as I'm seeing in this thread.

My sister plays the Kim Kardashian phone app game thing. It's a game, she's gaming, she's a gamer. My mom plays the DS games for Sudoku and stuff. If she wants to go ahead and call herself a gamer, it's not gonna rustle my jimmies. She is, after all, _gaming_.

I spend hundreds of hours playing all kinds of platforms and consoles and genres, online and offline, tabletop and non, mushes and muds to here and back again, immersing myself in side material etc etc etc and I'm a more stereotypical example of a gamer in that it's my main hobby. But it's not gonna bother me if someone who only plays Farmville wants to call themselves a gamer. And it's not going to bother me if someone who's as hard into gaming as I am REJECTS that label, either.

Anyone who enjoys any game enough to call themselves a gamer is alright with me. I'm not going to police the use of the term. It's so silly to place so much importance on it and act like gatekeepers of the term...


----------



## n64king

Noiru said:


> Or those who thinks it art to pose nude with gaming controllers



Ugh so boring. Yessss girl we seen this same titty with the SNES controller over it 100 other times you aint did nobody anything here.


----------



## Alienfish

ShinyYoshi said:


> That's annoying.
> And "gamer girls" who think that just because they sometimes play their brother's copy of COD makes them more desirable or something.



Yes.

Also I don't think Senran Kagura or those boob games are sexist or anything. It's a nice difference between making them explicitly sex objects like GTA and a whole different culture where you don't screw them over.

It's..fiction. Get rid of token girls or booth babes rather than accusing Japanese people because they like lumps of fat.

- - - Post Merge - - -



n64king said:


> Ugh so boring. Yessss girl we seen this same titty with the SNES controller over it 100 other times you aint did nobody anything here.




yes you ain't a gamer because you got your bros controller up your crotch m8


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

n64king said:


> Yes it would be nice if gamer wasn't a dirty word. One that doesn't invoke images of fat white boys yelling homophobic/racist things over the Xbox mic with a cheeto stained shirt.




wait a minute... so that's not the goal here? damn


----------



## Psydye

I enjoyed Metroid: Other M.


----------



## toxapex

iOS, Android, etc. mobile games can be fun.


----------



## Alienfish

Psydye said:


> I enjoyed Metroid: Other M.



This game looks fun actually, wish I had the console for it ;3


----------



## Heyden

1 FNAF game was enough
if there's a 4th I'll die


----------



## strawberrywine

Haydenn said:


> 1 FNAF game was enough
> if there's a 4th I'll die



The sequels were all planned out from the start. The story got finished in 3.


----------



## Alienfish

Haydenn said:


> 1 FNAF game was enough
> if there's a 4th I'll die



Wouldn't surprise if they actually do a 4th like the after-math or whatever lmao


----------



## Reindeer

BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> The sequels were all planned out from the start. The story got finished in 3.


There were only three planned Assassin's Creed games, but I think there may be one or two more than three.


----------



## Alienfish

Reindeer said:


> There were only three planned Assassin's Creed games, but I think there may be one or two more than three.



Yeah, exactly. If something is popular enough there will be more games.


----------



## Cardbored

Assassin's Creed games will always turn out to be disappointments because they're so focused on adding new things instead of fixing issues they've had since the first few games. That's nearly a decade ago.


----------



## Alienfish

^That and their Uplay rubbish ticks me off so much.

Also, being a pure magician in Skyrim is pretty much useless  unless you spend all level ups on Magicka imo.


----------



## n64king

*Uplay is stupid.* 
"hi we're ubisoft and we want to compete with the Xbox Achievements/Playstation Trophies by giving you _actual_ in-game rewards you don't want or need instead of just a thumbs up" *no one _ever_ signs up for it on WiiU*


----------



## Alienfish

n64king said:


> *Uplay is stupid.*
> "hi we're ubisoft and we want to compete with the Xbox Achievements/Playstation Trophies by giving you _actual_ in-game rewards you don't want or need instead of just a thumbs up" *no one _ever_ signs up for it on WiiU*


Exactly. I deleted that and my EA/Origin crap, not buying and supporting those games, at least not on PC


----------



## n64king

It's overly complicated for no reason and you don't get anything out of it but spam email and a notif to tell you to log in on every single damn Ubisoft game except Rayman when you turn it on. Lookin at you Ass ins Creed.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah. I mean why do they bother adding sh *t on Steam if they only wanna promote their own services so much? Lol wut.


----------



## lars708

I think that Mario Party 10 is actually really fun to play! The minigames look like they are fun once again! Something that Mario Party 8 and 9 seriously lacked in my opinion. The boards look nice and cheerful, which i really am a fan of. And huge amiibo support! I think the way how they implemented amiibo in this game could not be better, it is just the ultimate Mario Party in my opinion! I mean you can play the two new party modes to play, Bowser Party and Mario Party (Mario Party is MP9 style). My biggest complaint about Mario Party 9 was the never showing up minigames, it seemed to be fixed and i actually liked the car mechanic! And for those who did enjoy the traditional installments too (Like i do! I happen to have all the GC Mario Parties, mic minigame madness!) there is amiibo party, you collect coins to buy stars like in the older games! They even added in similar gimmicks in the boards and there is a lot variety in them too. They have different board styles and gimmicks for every amiibo party supported amiibo! And to make it even better, the rest of the amiibo figures can be used to obtain extra Mario Party points to spend in the shop! 

Seriously, why does everyone hate the game so much? I think they finally did a good job, i mean it sold 50 000 units in Japan already in the first week! Isn't that insane?


----------



## n64king

lars708 said:


> Seriously, why does everyone hate the game so much? I think they finally did a good job, i mean it sold 50 000 units in Japan already in the first week! Isn't that insane?



I kinda bash it on the actual MP10 thread but I'm still going to get it. I loved Island Tour and I can't understand what people didn't like about it. That 50% of it was multiplayer or that it lacked online seemed the be the biggest complaints. I'll never see why people don't want to understand that MP Online would be so rough and wouldn't work, at least at this point. There's more precision involved than Mario Kart or Smash, plus if someone drops out of the game then you've got 3/4 players for a board? Or if it's only 2 players online, people would probably barely ever finish the game. They'd quit before the end! People already rage quit Smash & Mario Kart or leave rooms with too few people in them in MK7/8. The game lasts too long, and making a shorter version just for online seems pointless, it'd end up being really short like 5 mins per game like the others.

Also MP Island Tour also sold very well in Japan where as in the west it didn't fare quite as well. Although it still sold decently which people fail to realize. If you tell them it still sold pretty well and others didn't hate it they respond with, "Well Nintendo tricked us because we thought it would be good if it was a Mario game" well I guess that's your dumbass fault for not looking into what you're buying first, and not "everyone" hated it.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Hyperdemention Neptunia is boring.


----------



## Astro826

lars708 said:


> Seriously, why does everyone hate the game so much? I think they finally did a good job, i mean it sold 50 000 units in Japan already in the first week! Isn't that insane?



I completely agree with you! I don't know why there are still a ton of people who hate on the game. I understand how people would still not like the regular Mario Party mode in it, but overall, the game looks great! Personally, I hated Mario Party 9 (especially the car mechanic, linear game boards, and lack of minigames during the game), but Mario Party 10 looks so much better! The Amiibo Party looks so awesome! It looks like a really fun classic version of Mario Party! And I can use my amiibos! Bowser Party looks great, too! In that mode, I actually like having the car because you'd need to work as a team to stay away from Bowser. However, i'm not sure how many Bowser minigames there actually are in the mode. I feel like there aren't many and that it will make the game more stale after a while. Either way, the minigames that are already there for Bowser Party look great. Actually, the minigames in general look great! They look really fun to play! The Mario Party mode still could use some work, in my opinion (I wish that the boards weren't linear and that the car didn't exist here), BUT it does look better than Mario Party 9. The game boards look much nicer and have more for you to interact with and minigames are much more frequent. Finally, the bonus games look like they'd be fun, too. I'm not very excited for the puzzle one, but I do want to try out the badminton game and the minigame tournament.

Overall, i'm actually excited for this game! I don't know why so many people still hate it, but it's their opinions. I'm especially excited for Amiibo Party since I can play the classic Mario Party using my amiibos (I seriously cannot wait to use my Rosalina and Bowser amiibos in that mode. I'm not sure if I should use my Yoshi, though, since I have my Smash data there and I don't want to delete.). I still don't think it'll be as good as the GameCube Mario Party games (especially Mario Party 6), but it looks like it would be a great game!


----------



## Cory

Astro826 said:


> I still don't think it'll be as good as the GameCube Mario Party games (especially Mario Party 6), but it looks like it would be a great game!


i like your taste in mario parties


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Super Mario Sunshine was the best Mario game in the entire series they should put it on the virtual console for both WiiU and New 3DS.


----------



## Cardbored

I didn't like Super Mario Galaxy as much as Sunshine. Controls/physics got way slower (probably because it's in space, maybe) so freerunning and stuff was a bore, and I didn't like how small planets were, though the second game kind of fixed that. Honestly don't like the setting too much, half of the planets felt too goofy/cartoony to be in outer space. The somewhat open world of Sunshine was miles better.


----------



## Silversea

I feel like the only person who has an open mind with Mario Party 10, even though I am not a huge fan of the previous games/Mario Party series in general. Whenever a series ends up with iterations in double digits, that always seems to put people off. But eh, let's see how it is first, then I can yell at it with everyone else.


----------



## lars708

Hahah Mario Party 7 is my personal favorite as of now, but i have the feeling that Mario Party 10 can change that! Also little detail, i also like how they made the price for Mario Party 10 around like €29. That makes you have some money left to buy the necessary amiibo figures to unlock amiibo Party! I got all the main supported amiibo already except for Wario of course as he isn't released yet. So i really look forward to finally put my amiibo to a actual good use! Smash bros' amiibo support is cool and stuff but i think not enough to buy all amiibo for, Mario Party 10 is exactly a game what makes amiibo actually worth it!


----------



## Tao

n64king said:


> That's what has spawned this mess. UGH PFFT BLARG OH MY GOD YOU'RE PLAYING ANGRY BIRDS!? YOU'RE NOT A GAMER. You need to download a yearly released FPS that's 75GB to your dusty sticky xbox harddrive that has massive online made by EA collabing with Ubisoft and Acitivision that requires a mic and Oculus Rift to be a gamer what the hell is the matter with you!?



I think you totally missed my point.

My point wasn't whether playing Angry Birds does or doesn't make you a 'gamer', the context that I refereed to it being played in was the important part. Angry Birds itself was irrelevant aside from being an easy example for what I was explaining.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Super Mario Sunshine is my favorite Mario Sunshine.


----------



## Tao

oranges_ate_you said:


> Super Mario Sunshine is my favorite Mario Sunshine.



Super Mario Sunshine is love. Super Mario Sunshine is life.

Some say that Super Mario Sunshine came to earth in a glorious ray of light when the heavens parted and the almighty lord Abilu sent humanity the greatest gift ever to cleanse our souls. Others say that it was the first game to ever exist and that other games were created in test tubes from its DNA.

*Nobody* could possibly hate Super Mario Sunshine. *Nobody.*


----------



## lars708

Tao said:


> Super Mario Sunshine is love. Super Mario Sunshine is life.
> 
> Some say that Super Mario Sunshine came to earth in a glorious ray of light when the heavens parted and the almighty lord Abilu sent humanity the greatest gift ever to cleanse our souls. Others say that it was the first game to ever exist and that other games were created in test tubes from its DNA.
> 
> *Nobody* could possibly hate Super Mario Sunshine. *Nobody.*



Lol to be honest, i really hate a lot of missions in Mario Sunshine but i like the game in overall! It was one of my 3 childhood games. The other 2 were: Luigi's Mansion and Super Smash Bros. Melee. Aaaahhh all those memories... Mario Party 5 was quite memorable too but not as much as those other 3!


----------



## oranges_ate_you

lars708 said:


> Lol to be honest, i really hate a lot of missions in Mario Sunshine but i like the game in overall!



But see, you still didn't hate it so you're a sane person. 100% so.


----------



## lars708

oranges_ate_you said:


> But see, you still didn't hate it so you're a sane person. 100% so.



Oof! What a relief, was afraid for a bit there xD But i actually survived! Which missions do you think are annoying? I do not like the mission where you have to save the flowers on Pinna Park for example and i do not like the Manta Storm mission on Sirena Beach, i could never get past that mission when i was a child, i was stuck at that point until a year or four ago xD i left the game for like 5 years because of that...


----------



## n64king

All this talk about Mario Sunshine makes me miss Sirena Beach. Poor Mario got accused of making the green/yellow electric mess and had to clean that **** up. I enjoyed that Casino themed King Boo boss level.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Was it this thread that someone told us not to talk about Sirena beach because it's a trigger? Grow some already.


----------



## mynooka

oranges_ate_you said:


> Was it this thread that someone told us not to talk about Sirena beach because it's a trigger? Grow some already.



Wow, what!?  Are you serious?  If hope they were just joking.  If not, man....that makes me weep for humanity.  XD


----------



## n64king

mynooka said:


> Wow, what!?  Are you serious?  If hope they were just joking.  If not, man....that makes me weep for humanity.  XD



Yeeeaaah that actually did happen.


----------



## mynooka

n64king said:


> Yeeeaaah that actually did happen.



Wow lol 

Reminds of that Chappelle stand up where he says if that's an issue for you, then just give up now lol cause life is way harder than that.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnKpgK3geWA#t=44s


----------



## n64king

mynooka said:


> Wow lol
> 
> Reminds of that Chappelle stand up where he says if that's an issue for you, then just give up now lol cause life is way harder than that.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnKpgK3geWA#t=44s



Well they were saying that the part where Mario is accused of being a criminal twice in one game was exhausting and the pressure of cleaning off the patio in Sirena Beach was too emotionally encumbering. But ain't that the truth? If Mario Sunshine upsets you then I'd hate to see you out in the real world. No customer service jobs for her!


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Wonderful 101 was good.


----------



## lars708

I never played the Wonderful 101, what is it like? Is it fun? What is the gameplay like?


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

what the **** is this?


----------



## n64king

Oh it's back to normal.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

yeah i didn't believe it was her sister or his sister or whatever

Plus I highly approve of your new avatar


----------



## n64king

HAHA Of course not. That was mildly amusing even though it didn't make sense much.

And ty ty. Vincent Brooks *slobber drool*


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

lol yeah it was a little interesting. I guess even if it was pretty dumb. Lol why do you have a crush on Vincent? He cheated on Katherine! o.o Lol


----------



## n64king

LOL He's cute for one thing. Nervous sheep boys are fun.  


Spoiler



besides there is that ending he makes it up and marries Katherine which is technically the real ending. I'd probably only forgive one person for doing such a thing, and ONLY once, so I guess I could forgive Vincent if it was me. Once.



End game spoiler ^


----------



## Fhyn_K

n64king said:


> LOL He's cute for one thing. Nervous sheep boys are fun.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> besides there is that ending he makes it up and marries Katherine which is technically the real ending. I'd probably only forgive one person for doing such a thing, and ONLY once, so I guess I could forgive Vincent if it was me. Once.
> 
> 
> 
> End game spoiler ^



It's so shameful that I completely agree with you on this.


----------



## n64king

Fhyn_K said:


> It's so shameful that I completely agree with you on this.



I never thought I'd be able to say that but I only feel that way now because I met someone worth forgiving.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

Oh it is canon? I always wondered what was canon. Vincent is pretty cool though haha. I actually bought a RAVE shirt off of cafepress a few years back. I like that ending and the neutral ending the most too. But I'm a sucker for romance


----------



## n64king

Same haha. The bad one is kinda fun only because it's sleazy, but it makes me feel bad for Katherine cause she's just gone.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sure makes me wonder if there are incubus (male vers of succubus) after me sometimes, by the way people treat me. Icky. This game added new paranoia to my life.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

yeah i dont really like the Catherine endings except for the ridiculousness. Yeah and plus Katherine really loved him haha. lol that's kinda depressing


----------



## Jawile

Call of Duty is a good game with a terrible fanbase. Some of the series' high points were Finest Hour and World at War.


----------



## Alienfish

Jawile said:


> Call of Duty is a good game with a terrible fanbase. Some of the series' high points were Finest Hour and World at War.



It's fun multiplayer, I don't like it to play alone though


----------



## lars708

Noiru said:


> It's fun multiplayer, I don't like it to play alone though



Indeed! I played it at school one day with all my classmates because we were allowed to take our consoles to school for once and it was fun! I brought my Wii U with Mario Kart 8 and i have to say, i like Mario Kart 8 a lot more than Call of Duty! I am not really a shooter person, i like rainbows better xD (I hate ponies though)


----------



## Alienfish

(Yeah MLP is boring)

I hate MK8 mostly because they made it so obviously child-friendly and massacred all the retro tracks  And the stupid DLC, nope.


----------



## lars708

Noiru said:


> (Yeah MLP is boring)
> 
> I hate MK8 mostly because they made it so obviously child-friendly and massacred all the retro tracks  And the stupid DLC, nope.



Noo a MK8 hater! I actually never knew that they existed...


----------



## Alienfish

Haha, I played pretty everything of it I could sometime last year. And that they transmutated N64 rainbow road and yoshi valley the way they did made it pointless to even do those courses. And driving on the ceiling is not cool.


----------



## lars708

Noiru said:


> Haha, I played pretty everything of it I could sometime last year. And that they transmutated N64 rainbow road and yoshi valley the way they did made it pointless to even do those courses. And driving on the ceiling is not cool.



Nahh the anti-gravity does not really make the wow effect for me at all, i just like the mechanics and i think it is fun! It changes more in comparison to older installments than it did add to the gameplay. Or maybe i should call it tweaking... dunno


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah tweaking it is, haha. Still a bad game, I will never forgive them for altering those two tracks I mentioned


----------



## Lucykieran

I don't really like amiibos.  I really dislike that they are becoming more important in the newer games.


----------



## lars708

Lucykieran said:


> I don't really like amiibos.  I really dislike that they are becoming more important in the newer games.



They are trying to make amiibo more valuable by that so that people think that a amiibo actually does something in a game.


----------



## Alienfish

Lucykieran said:


> I don't really like amiibos.  I really dislike that they are becoming more important in the newer games.



I like some of them like the Rosalina game, but I'd rather collect them as game figures rather than play with them.

All these amiibo, skylanders, infinity or whatever is just poop tbh


----------



## mynooka

Yea, I'm not really a big fan of amiibos either.  I know they make a lot of money and kids like them, but as an adult I don't want to have to buy a toy to enjoy parts of a game I couldn't otherwise enjoy without buying it.  So far their integration hasn't been too intrusive but I'm concerned they'll have a major impact on games like Splatoon, Zelda Wii U, and Animal Crossing, whenever that gets released.


----------



## toxapex

Playing Call of Duty doesn't automatically make you an elitist jerk. There seems to be a certain stigma attached to FPS games, but I know plenty of people that are perfectly fine and play these types of games. I only know of three people that actually conform to the stereotype.


----------



## Alienfish

mynooka said:


> Yea, I'm not really a big fan of amiibos either.  I know they make a lot of money and kids like them, but as an adult I don't want to have to buy a toy to enjoy parts of a game I couldn't otherwise enjoy without buying it.  So far their integration hasn't been too intrusive but I'm concerned they'll have a major impact on games like Splatoon, Zelda Wii U, and Animal Crossing, whenever that gets released.



*one not game in my former post lol

Yeah, it's like physical expensive DLC in my opinion and games nowadays depends too much on it


----------



## Tao

mynooka said:


> Yea, I'm not really a big fan of amiibos either.  I know they make a lot of money and kids like them, but as an adult I don't want to have to buy a toy to enjoy parts of a game I couldn't otherwise enjoy without buying it.  So far their integration hasn't been too intrusive but I'm concerned they'll have a major impact on games like Splatoon, Zelda Wii U, and Animal Crossing, whenever that gets released.



Zelda U I'm not too worried about. I can't imagine them adding something too drastic to a Zelda game. It just seems like a series that they'll give you as complete a package as they can. (Hyrule Warriors being an obvious exception...But barely a Zelda game anyway)


Splatoon is one that I'm really thinking could take it too far though. With it being a competitive game, it would just turn me off instantly if they start putting gear stats and abilities or weapons behind Amiibo paywalls rather than it being in the game by default. In a game like that, *anything* that changes the way the game is played should be in the game as standard since anything stat related could change the balance of the game in favor of people who own xxx Amiibo.

I'm hoping any Amiibo stuff for Splatoon will be purely cosmetic, kind of like the Mii outfits in Mario Kart 8 that do nothing other than look different.





tokayseye said:


> Playing Call of Duty doesn't automatically make you an elitist jerk. There seems to be a certain stigma attached to FPS games, but I know plenty of people that are perfectly fine and play these types of games. I only know of three people that actually conform to the stereotype.



I think the general stigma is that Call of Duty players are tasteless morons rather than an elitist jerks.


----------



## Fhyn_K

I'm probably showing my age, but I just understood what an amiibo is but I don't understand why all my gamer friends are telling me to buy them. I'm with you Tao, the moment those toys become more than cosmetic items will disappoint me entirely.


----------



## Tao

Fhyn_K said:


> I'm probably showing my age, but I just understood what an amiibo is but I don't understand why all my gamer friends are telling me to buy them. I'm with you Tao, the moment those toys become more than cosmetic items will disappoint me entirely.



That's *if* Amiibo become more than cosmetic. I'm really hoping that Nintendo has the sense to keep them entirely unnecessary as they've mostly done so far. Hyrule Warriors has been the worst case so far, with an entire weapon class being locked specifically behind the Link Amiibo but I'm unsure whether that fault is with Nintendo or the actual developer (though I think I know it's Nintendo).

At the end of the day though, it's still DLC regardless of the format (in this case, a figure). I think what's worse is with them being physical things that we'll always have, games are going to get specifically made to support them which means content will be actively getting cut out of games for use with Amiibo, which I've always thought was a generally negative thing to do.


----------



## mynooka

Tao said:


> Zelda U I'm not too worried about. I can't imagine them adding something too drastic to a Zelda game. It just seems like a series that they'll give you as complete a package as they can. (Hyrule Warriors being an obvious exception...But barely a Zelda game anyway)
> 
> 
> Splatoon is one that I'm really thinking could take it too far though. With it being a competitive game, it would just turn me off instantly if they start putting gear stats and abilities or weapons behind Amiibo paywalls rather than it being in the game by default. In a game like that, *anything* that changes the way the game is played should be in the game as standard since anything stat related could change the balance of the game in favor of people who own xxx Amiibo.
> 
> I'm hoping any Amiibo stuff for Splatoon will be purely cosmetic, kind of like the Mii outfits in Mario Kart 8 that do nothing other than look different.



With Zelda U I wouldn't be surprised if they copied Hyrule Warriors somewhat and gave general stuff for general amiibos and for Zelda specific amiibos, give out more specialized equipment or costumes.  Wouldn't surprise me to see the release of a Ganondorf amiibo around the time that game comes out either.

As far as Splatoon, I would be concerned if I were planning to play online.  I'm not sure I'll get it yet because I still have some unanswered questions but I definitely see where amiibos could have negative impact on the competitive balance for that game.  Seems like lately, paid-for bonuses have been a controversial topic when it pertains to multiplayer shooter games.  I just hope Nintendo is listening and realizes the failures of others before they decide do something similar.


----------



## lars708

mynooka said:


> With Zelda U I wouldn't be surprised if they copied Hyrule Warriors somewhat and gave general stuff for general amiibos and for Zelda specific amiibos, give out more specialized equipment or costumes.  Wouldn't surprise me to see the release of a Ganondorf amiibo around the time that game comes out either.
> 
> As far as Splatoon, I would be concerned if I were planning to play online.  I'm not sure I'll get it yet because I still have some unanswered questions but I definitely see where amiibos could have negative impact on the competitive balance for that game.  Seems like lately, paid-for bonuses have been a controversial topic when it pertains to multiplayer shooter games.  I just hope Nintendo is listening and realizes the failures of others before they decide do something similar.



But you all need to see it from another side! Look when you buy amiibo you add something NEW to the game, and it is not that you get something that was MISSING or that you had a half game before. It adds something, it does not make an half game complete, it is just an extra. 

If you look to it that way then you do not have to complain about them everytime xD


----------



## Alienfish

Fhyn_K said:


> I'm probably showing my age, but I just understood what an amiibo is but I don't understand why all my gamer friends are telling me to buy them. I'm with you Tao, the moment those toys become more than cosmetic items will disappoint me entirely.



Well, I'm 23 and I hardly knew what it was before I read on this forum and some paper posted pictures of these faulty Samus Aran figures with two cannons for hands and whatnot.

And yeah. I like some for its looks but that's it


----------



## Quill

I found Pokemon X/Y to be really.. young, I guess? It was the first Pokemon game that made me feel like I was too old to be playing it, like it was aimed at children. Just so many instances where your character is "led" somewhere you really could have figured out how to get to/what to do on your own, and the friendgroup characters were super immature and obnoxious. I put it down after the first couple badges and haven't picked it back up yet. It was really disappointing IMO.


----------



## Reindeer

kitandquill said:


> I found Pokemon X/Y to be really.. young, I guess? It was the first Pokemon game that made me feel like I was too old to be playing it, like it was aimed at children. Just so many instances where your character is "led" somewhere you really could have figured out how to get to/what to do on your own, and the friendgroup characters were super immature and obnoxious. I put it down after the first couple badges and haven't picked it back up yet. It was really disappointing IMO.


It never gets any better.


----------



## Quill

Reindeer said:


> It never gets any better.



That's disappointing... it had some really great features I was excited for, like Wonder Trade and such. I've been thinking of picking it back up but I might just go grab BW2 for when I feel the pokemon urge.


----------



## Alienfish

kitandquill said:


> I found Pokemon X/Y to be really.. young, I guess? It was the first Pokemon game that made me feel like I was too old to be playing it, like it was aimed at children. Just so many instances where your character is "led" somewhere you really could have figured out how to get to/what to do on your own, and the friendgroup characters were super immature and obnoxious. I put it down after the first couple badges and haven't picked it back up yet. It was really disappointing IMO.



Yeah it was so bad on most levels. roller blades, bad customization, overuse of 3d graphics, buggy town(they fixed it but really), annoying layout etc.


----------



## mynooka

I agree, Pokemon X/Y seemed like the first game that really held your hand as you played it.  I remember the older games being about you figuring out where to go and putting the pressure of taking down Team Rocket, etc. squarely on your shoulders.

Now every time I do something worthwhile, one of those stupid kids whose supposed to be your "friend" shows up and tells you were to go.  It felt so contrived and really took away from the experience.  The old Pokemon stories were never anything special but at least it felt like YOU were the one exploring and not just part of some fabricated team, going along for the ride.


----------



## toxapex

mynooka said:


> I agree, Pokemon X/Y seemed like the first game that really held your hand as you played it.  I remember the older games being about you figuring out where to go and putting the pressure of taking down Team Rocket, etc. squarely on your shoulders.
> 
> Now every time I do something worthwhile, one of those stupid kids whose supposed to be your "friend" shows up and tells you were to go.  It felt so contrived and really took away from the experience.  The old Pokemon stories were never anything special but at least it felt like YOU were the one exploring and not just part of some fabricated team, going along for the ride.



Yeah, and even in ORAS, I'm partway through the game, but it seems like there's more tutorial-esque cutscenes. It's really jarring and takes away from the feeling of exploration. Like when you're about to exit Slateport city and explore what I consider to be one of the most iconc areas in the pokemon series... You get pulled back by a cutscene that forces you to do a pokemon contest.


----------



## mynooka

tokayseye said:


> Yeah, and even in ORAS, I'm partway through the game, but it seems like there's more tutorial-esque cutscenes. It's really jarring and takes away from the feeling of exploration. Like when you're about to exit Slateport city and explore what I consider to be one of the most iconc areas in the pokemon series... You get pulled back by a cutscene that forces you to do a pokemon contest.



Exactly!  That sucks.  The old Pokemon games made you figure out who to talk to or where to go.  It seems like with the enhancements of the 3DS, Game Freak has added too much fluff and taken a little away from the core Pokemon experience.  I get they're trying to make it as appealing as possible, but I don't know...I feel like they've definitely lost something along the way.


----------



## Quill

mynooka said:


> Exactly!  That sucks.  The old Pokemon games made you figure out who to talk to or where to go.  It seems like with the enhancements of the 3DS, Game Freak has added too much fluff and taken a little away from the core Pokemon experience.  I get they're trying to make it as appealing as possible, but I don't know...I feel like they've definitely lost something along the way.



That's exactly how I felt about 99% of the features added in XY, and I also agree with what you said earlier, that the sense of exploration was gone from the game. I don't understand people who rave so highly about XY- have they never played Pokemon before, or are they easily sold on shiny graphics? 

It's sad, because I originally bought my 3DS to get back into playing the Pokemon games... but it's the one cartridge that's been pretty much permanently shelved.


----------



## Tao

mynooka said:


> I agree, Pokemon X/Y seemed like the first game that really held your hand as you played it.  I remember the older games being about you figuring out where to go and putting the pressure of taking down Team Rocket, etc. squarely on your shoulders.
> 
> Now every time I do something worthwhile, one of those stupid kids whose supposed to be your "friend" shows up and tells you were to go.  It felt so contrived and really took away from the experience.  The old Pokemon stories were never anything special but at least it felt like YOU were the one exploring and not just part of some fabricated team, going along for the ride.




I don't think the 3D Pokemon games necessarily hold your hand any more than the old games did. There's still roughly the same amount of 'tutorial' and direction as the older games from what I can tell.

I think the older Pokemon games had less interruptions though. They told you exactly where to go and how to do it but they did it within about 3 text boxes of dialogue, where as the 3D ones have tons of useless cutscenes trying to make you care about stuff you don't necessarily care about.

I'm playing ORAS now and it feels like they're holding my hand more, but they're not really. It's just that I keep getting cutscenes every 2 minutes whilst they try to throw character development and story at me, both of which I don't care about...I just wanna catch Pokemon. May and Wally are the worst characters for this, constantly interrupting me with barely anything interesting to say.



I did hate the 'friends' in X/Y though. They were no friends of mine. I despised the fat one.


----------



## rockthemike13

kitandquill said:


> That's exactly how I felt about 99% of the features added in XY, and I also agree with what you said earlier, that the sense of exploration was gone from the game. I don't understand people who rave so highly about XY- have they never played Pokemon before, or are they easily sold on shiny graphics?
> 
> It's sad, because I originally bought my 3DS to get back into playing the Pokemon games... but it's the one cartridge that's been pretty much permanently shelved.



My friend and I were talking about this today.

Mario vs mario 2 vs mario 3 vs Super Mario World vs Mario 64 vs Mario Sunshine vs Mario Galaxy.

All the same core gameplay, but totally different ideas, themes, innovations.

Zelda NES, Link To The Past, Ocarina of Time, etc etc.  While all are totally different, none fail to be Zelda.

Pokemon R/B-X/Y, they're all EXACTLY the same game.  Move into a small town, get a rival, 8 gym leaders, incompetent organization occasionally getting in your way, elite 4 (technically 5).  So lame, I want to like Pokemon SO bad.  But I can't, I JUST CAN'T.


----------



## mynooka

kitandquill said:


> That's exactly how I felt about 99% of the features added in XY, and I also agree with what you said earlier, that the sense of exploration was gone from the game. I don't understand people who rave so highly about XY- have they never played Pokemon before, or are they easily sold on shiny graphics?
> 
> It's sad, because I originally bought my 3DS to get back into playing the Pokemon games... but it's the one cartridge that's been pretty much permanently shelved.




Yea, that's pretty much how it was for me.  I heard everyone say X/Y was the greatest Pokemon to date, so of course I picked it up.  I agree, the graphics were great so maybe that's what people focused on, idk.  I wanted to finish the Pokedex because I had never done it before (and I had a lot of free time lol), but man...by the time I did that, I was so ready to be DONE with that game.  And I really don't see myself picking up another traditional Pokemon game, maybe ever again.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tao said:


> I don't think the 3D Pokemon games necessarily hold your hand any more than the old games did. There's still roughly the same amount of 'tutorial' and direction as the older games from what I can tell.
> 
> I think the older Pokemon games had less interruptions though. They told you exactly where to go and how to do it but they did it within about 3 text boxes of dialogue, where as the 3D ones have tons of useless cutscenes trying to make you care about stuff you don't necessarily care about.
> 
> I'm playing ORAS now and it feels like they're holding my hand more, but they're not really. It's just that I keep getting cutscenes every 2 minutes whilst they try to throw character development and story at me, both of which I don't care about...I just wanna catch Pokemon. May and Wally are the worst characters for this, constantly interrupting me with barely anything interesting to say.
> 
> 
> 
> I did hate the 'friends' in X/Y though. They were no friends of mine. I despised the fat one.



I think that's the difference.  While the old games did say you need to go here or fix that problem, they did it without wasting your time.  In the newer games, all your "friends" show up whenever you move 5 feet and basically act as a guide the whole game.  Pokemon was always about the player growing and becoming the best trainer he/she could be.  Now it feels like Call of Duty as oppose to Goldeneye.

...and yes I hated the fat one too.  The non-rival girl was annoying too.  Just showing up and contributing nothing.  XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



rockthemike13 said:


> My friend and I were talking about this today.
> 
> Mario vs mario 2 vs mario 3 vs Super Mario World vs Mario 64 vs Mario Sunshine vs Mario Galaxy.
> 
> All the same core gameplay, but totally different ideas, themes, innovations.
> 
> Zelda NES, Link To The Past, Ocarina of Time, etc etc.  While all are totally different, none fail to be Zelda.
> 
> Pokemon R/B-X/Y, they're all EXACTLY the same game.  Move into a small town, get a rival, 8 gym leaders, incompetent organization occasionally getting in your way, elite 4 (technically 5).  So lame, I want to like Pokemon SO bad.  But I can't, I JUST CAN'T.



It's ok, it's not for everybody.  I think it prints to much money to change the formula now though lol.


----------



## Tao

rockthemike13 said:


> My friend and I were talking about this today.
> 
> Mario vs mario 2 vs mario 3 vs Super Mario World vs Mario 64 vs Mario Sunshine vs Mario Galaxy.
> 
> All the same core gameplay, but totally different ideas, themes, innovations.
> 
> Zelda NES, Link To The Past, Ocarina of Time, etc etc.  While all are totally different, none fail to be Zelda.
> 
> Pokemon R/B-X/Y, they're all EXACTLY the same game.  Move into a small town, get a rival, 8 gym leaders, incompetent organization occasionally getting in your way, elite 4 (technically 5).  So lame, I want to like Pokemon SO bad.  But I can't, I JUST CAN'T.



I don't think that's a great comparison at all. You're looking at it entirely from a story perspective, in which non of those games are unique.

*- Pokemon:* Kid gets Pokemon > goes to beat gyms > evil guys > master ball > elite 4 > Champion>  go catch legendaries
*- Zelda: * Small village > something happens > adventure > few dungeons > get 1 useful item in each dungeon > bad guy is mentioned > Master Sword > few more dungeons > kill bad guy > *bonus:* if the bad guy wasn't Ganon, Ganon will probably appear.
*- Mario: * Peach gets captured > Go through themed worlds (Mushroom Kingdom, ice, fire, cave, spoopy house, etc) >  Save the princess


They have deviations from the norm, like Mario Bros 2 (the American version not technically even being a Mario game) or Majora's Mask but for the most part, they're as guilty of repeating the same thing over and over as Pokemon.



If the story and what order things happen is the sole factor in video game innovation, then CoD is the greatest game ever (untrue).


----------



## mynooka

Tao said:


> if the bad guy wasn't Ganon, Ganon will probably appear.



Lol this is so true.  "Oh look!  The bad guy is named something weird, has red hair, and wears dark purple and black colors.  Hmmmm...wonder who this could be...?  Oh wow!  It's totally Ganon again! :0"  

It's like if Bowser changed forms every time and every person he changed into was red orange and green.  Not saying I hate it, but it's always funny how Ganon tries to disguise himself like he's the Wizard of Oz or something lol.


----------



## Tao

mynooka said:


> Lol this is so true.  "Oh look!  The bad guy is named something weird, has red hair, and wears dark purple and black colors.  Hmmmm...wonder who this could be...?  Oh wow!  It's totally Ganon again! :0"
> 
> It's like if Bowser changed forms every time and every person he changed into was red orange and green.  Not saying I hate it, but it's always funny how Ganon tries to disguise himself like he's the Wizard of Oz or something lol.




Twilight Princess: "Oh, this Zant guy is the villain? That's different" *end of game* "Oh...There's Ganon"

Mario Sunshine: "Blue Mario is the villain?", "Bowser. Jr is the villain?", "ahhhh, there's Bowser!"



They're not even twists anymore since I kind of expect them to show up anyway.

They should release a Mario game where Bowser really isn't the villain and totally blow my mind. He should turn in a towel covered in bubbles and be like "Whoa, what's going on here, Mario? This ain't nothing to do with me! I'm serious, brah!"


----------



## Reindeer

Tao said:


> They're not even twists anymore since I kind of expect them to show up anyway.
> 
> They should release a Mario game where Bowser really isn't the villain and totally blow my mind. He should turn in a towel covered in bubbles and be like "Whoa, what's going on here, Mario? This ain't nothing to do with me! I'm serious, brah!"


What about Super Mario Land 1 and 2?
And for Zelda, Four Swords games/Minish Cap/DS games.

I think B/W made a nice change to the format. It was small, like the titles from other series I mentioned above. Instead of fighting the Champion after the Elite Four, you fought N and Ghetsis, the leader of Team Plasma. That finished the game, so the only way to battle the Champion was by re-challenging the Elite Four in the post-game.

Basically it's just changing who the final boss is.
In Super Mario Land 2, it's Wario instead of Bowser.
In Minish Cap, it's Vaati instead of Ganon.
In Black/White, it's N & Ghetsis instead of the Champion.
Apart from that, the games have the same story setup as their predecessors.


----------



## LambdaDelta

tbf on Zelda

Zelda: Ganon
Zelda 2: Shadow Link
A Link to The Past: Ganon
Link's Awakening: Nightmare (different forms, one based off Ganon)
Ocarina of Time: Ganon
Majora's Mask: Majora's Mask (different forms)
Oracle of Seasons: General Onox (Ganon for the linked ending)
Oracle of Ages: Veran (different forms) (Ganon for the linked ending)
Four Swords: Vaati (different forms)
The Wind Waker: Ganondorf
Four Swords Adventures: Ganon
The Minish Cap: Vaati (different forms)
Twilight Princess: Ganondorf
Phantom Hourglass: Bellum
Spirit Tracks: Malladus
Skyward Sword: Demise
A Link Between Worlds: Yuga (merged with Ganon)

6/17 games where Ganon(dorf)'s the main final boss
2/17 where he's the final boss for the "extra" true ending (arguably 1 here, due to the nature of this, though if you count the Onox/Veran fights for non-Ganon....)
2/17 where he's kinda notable in the final boss category, but in no way a final boss directly
7/17 where he just isn't in any way final boss at all

So Ganon(dorf) is unquestionably the most notable of the Zelda villains A big part due to the early games and its overall lore focusing on him a lot in one way or another. Though I also feel OoT's popularity helped a lot with this too. Especially since dark skin with red hair evil man Ganondorf is far more recognizable than blue pig Ganon. But Zelda is also generally far better at keeping its final bosses somewhat fresh compared to (mainline) Mario, even with the "lol Ganon(dorf)" asspull at the end still happening way too often.


----------



## lars708

LambdaDelta said:


> tbf on Zelda
> 
> Zelda: Ganon
> Zelda 2: Shadow Link
> A Link to The Past: Ganon
> Link's Awakening: Nightmare (different forms, one based off Ganon)
> Ocarina of Time: Ganon
> Majora's Mask: Majora's Mask (different forms)
> Oracle of Seasons: General Onox (Ganon for the linked ending)
> Oracle of Ages: Veran (different forms) (Ganon for the linked ending)
> Four Swords: Vaati (different forms)
> The Wind Waker: Ganondorf
> Four Swords Adventures: Ganon
> The Minish Cap: Vaati (different forms)
> Twilight Princess: Ganondorf
> Phantom Hourglass: Bellum
> Spirit Tracks: Malladus
> Skyward Sword: Demise
> A Link Between Worlds: Yuga (merged with Ganon)
> 
> 6/17 games where Ganon(dorf)'s the main final boss
> 2/17 where he's the final boss for the "extra" true ending (arguably 1 here, due to the nature of this, though if you count the Onox/Veran fights for non-Ganon....)
> 2/17 where he's kinda notable in the final boss category, but in no way a final boss directly
> 7/17 where he just isn't in any way final boss at all
> 
> So Ganon(dorf) is unquestionably the most notable of the Zelda villains A big part due to the early games and its overall lore focusing on him a lot in one way or another. Though I also feel OoT's popularity helped a lot with this too. Especially since dark skin with red hair evil man Ganondorf is far more recognizable than blue pig Ganon. But Zelda is also generally far better at keeping its final bosses somewhat fresh compared to (mainline) Mario, even with the "lol Ganon(dorf)" asspull at the end still happening way too often.



Oh whoa you did some research there! I appreciate that! And you are totally right!


----------



## Nerd House

Tao said:


> They should release a Mario game where *Bowser really isn't the villain* and totally blow my mind.



*Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story...?*


----------



## lars708

Adol the Red said:


> *Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story...?*



Lol he tried to be the villian but failed awfully so yea Bowser is not the villian in that game, problem solved Tao xD


----------



## LambdaDelta

Adol the Red said:


> *Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story...?*



tbh I'm not quite sure spinoffs should count for this

especially since in that case, you my as well say Bowser isn't the (main) villain 90% of the time

- - - Post Merge - - -



lars708 said:


> Oh whoa you did some research there! I appreciate that! And you are totally right!



I actually did check all of it to make sure I wasn't misremembering anything, but about 90% of this was just off the top of my head.

and thanks


----------



## Jarrad

Wait is there a really a difference between Ganon and Ganondorf? I thought that Ganon was just the shortened version...


----------



## Tao

LambdaDelta said:


> tbf on Zelda
> 
> Stuff



Yea, there's still more variation in the Zelda games for the villain, but Ganon is still the reoccurring villain we expect to see and it's not a surprise when he is, even if it's not as much as you think at first.

With that aside, most of the games still follow a pretty standard series of events though, again, with exceptions.





Adol the Red said:


> *Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story...?*



I was specifically talking about the 'main series' platformers rather than spin-offs. 

It was mentioned that Wario/Daisy were in 2 of those but that's why I keep saying 'in general' (so that I have room for error without being wrong :3). It's still been a while since Peach wasn't kidnapped by Bowser though, enough time that when/if it does happen again, people will probably lose their **** over the plot twist.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Jarrad said:


> Wait is there a really a difference between Ganon and Ganondorf? I thought that Ganon was just the shortened version...



Ganondorf is the Gerudo thief that first debuted in Ocarina of Time.

Ganon is the (usually blue) humanoid boar that debuted in Zelda 1, and Ganondorf's monstrous form that may or may not show intelligent thought depending on the game.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tao said:


> With that aside, most of the games still follow a pretty standard series of events though, again, with exceptions.



Can't argue there, but that's really complaining about something totally unrelated.


----------



## Tao

LambdaDelta said:


> Ganondorf is the Gerudo thief that first debuted in Ocarina of Time.
> 
> Ganon is the (usually blue) humanoid boar that debuted in Zelda 1, and Ganondorf's monstrous form that may or may not show intelligent thought depending on the game.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Can't argue there, but that's really complaining about something totally unrelated.




Actually, that was the original argument xD


----------



## LambdaDelta

Tao said:


> Actually, that was the original argument xD



man, then you guys are silly

since either way you're still going from one complaint to something pretty unrelated


in this case I just came in on the tail end of the unrelated bit


----------



## Alyx

Super Mario Sunshine is actually my favorite Mario game. It's the only one I completed; I was a sensitive child so it took me 10 years to get to the end - I would get so frustrated so easily and couldn't think of how to do something so I'd cry (but I grew out of that and my boyfriend and I took turns playing and he did the secret levels). My boyfriend absolutely loves Smash Bros and other Mario games like Mario Party, Mario Kart, Mario Galaxy, 3D world, etc. but I could never get into anything Mario as much as I did with Sunshine. Fighting games weren't actually my thing (with the exception of Fiesta Online) so Smash Bros didn't catch my interest (even though my bf always tells me and shows me how 'fun' his games are).

I'm not quite understanding the appeal for COD and Skyrim. My boyfriend built his very own gaming PC and has all the gaming accessories for extreme PC gaming. Those types of games were never my favorite but he always tells me that I should play what he plays, even though he doesn't try to play what I play.

Pokemon X was my first and favorite Pokemon game. It felt better to have a customized trainer because I felt like it was actually me training my Pokemon and when I got ORAS it felt like it was lacking and I don't mean the character customization, that's okay and all, but I didn't quite like the mega evolution and even though I completed AS I feel there was a lot of dialogue and not as fun as I found X to be. I also played White and White 2 and was actually kind of disappointed.

I never got into Final Fantasy or Legend of Zelda, or Shin Megami Tensei, or Persona. Persona seems really overrated to me. I've only had Nintendo consoles so I feel like I missed out on a lot. I really want to like Legend of Zelda but I do get frustrated easily and tend to give up rather quickly. 

I REALLY love the Trauma Center series for DS and Wii. Second Opinion, Under the Knife, Under the Knife 2, New Blood, Trauma Team, I love them all - Trauma Team being my favorite. These games aren't really well known but they really are perfection to me, but that's only because I find medicine interesting and the plot of these games grabbed me and didn't let go.

I also really love Phoenix Wright, and Professor Layton. 

Animal Crossing: New Leaf is my favorite in the series and I've played almost every day since its release and I have two copies of the game, one for cycling (100% FREE cycling might I add, I never charge) and one for my main. I've played every Animal Crossing game; wasn't too fond of Wild World or City Folk, Gamecube had my attention for several years, and then New Leaf came along.


----------



## Alienfish

Not gonna start the Sunshine ass debate again but yes that game is way too trashed. It's good and the mechanics are better than 64.

Also I hate those really hardcore gamers who looks down on people who use minor console commands (like if a level is too hard for you; one time in Portal 2 I pretty much had to use portal on any surface because I couldn't get past). And it can fix some quests in Skyrim.

I wouldn't use it to get Daedric armor at level 10 or raise my level and whatever since it can mess up and it's not fun, but sometimes you do need it if you spend hours without solution.


----------



## lars708

Any unpopular opinions about Mario Kart 8?


----------



## Alienfish

It's bad but you know I think that lol. Way too family and child friendly. No challenge at all


----------



## oath2order

lars708 said:


> Any unpopular opinions about Mario Kart 8?



Just wait, Noiru will have something to say as he usually does


----------



## Reindeer

Noiru said:


> Also I hate those really hardcore gamers who looks down on people who use minor console commands (like if a level is too hard for you; one time in Portal 2 I pretty much had to use portal on any surface because I couldn't get past). And it can fix some quests in Skyrim.


Was it a custom level? Because Portal 2 is really easy to beat.

As for Skyrim (or any Bethesda game of late), the console is a lifesaver on PC. Their games are so unpolished that it's insane people tout them as the greatest games ever made.

As an additional point to that: Fallout 3 was a broken and incoherent piece of **** that ignored the original Fallouts, yet people give New Vegas crap. New Vegas was WAY more stable, bugs were often minor, and the story was more in line with the original Fallout team's (especially since a lot of the story from the original cancelled FO3, not to mention a large amount of the team worked on FO2). And even if you managed to kill important story NPCs thanks to the dumb Gamebryo engine that they were forced to use, they made sure that the game was not rendered broken. You could just go to Yes Man, the wildcard, and get his ending, since he would come back after being killed.

**** FO3, **** its "muh dad" story, **** its instability, and **** it all over. I can't believe that I went through all that trouble to complete it.



Noiru said:


> It's bad but you know I think that lol. Way too family and child friendly. No challenge at all


It's almost like it's made for all ages to enjoy.


----------



## Alienfish

Reindeer said:


> Was it a custom level? Because Portal 2 is really easy to beat.
> 
> As for Skyrim (or any Bethesda game of late), the console is a lifesaver on PC. Their games are so unpolished that it's insane people tout them as the greatest games ever made.
> 
> As an additional point to that: Fallout 3 was a broken and incoherent piece of **** that ignored the original Fallouts, yet people give New Vegas crap. New Vegas was WAY more stable, bugs were often minor, and the story was more in line with the original Fallout team's (especially since a lot of the story from the original cancelled FO3, not to mention a large amount of the team worked on FO2). And even if you managed to kill important story NPCs thanks to the dumb Gamebryo engine that they were forced to use, they made sure that the game was not rendered broken. You could just go to Yes Man, the wildcard, and get his ending, since he would come back after being killed.
> 
> **** FO3, **** its "muh dad" story, **** its instability, and **** it all over. I can't believe that I went through all that trouble to complete it.
> 
> 
> It's almost like it's made for all ages to enjoy.



Oath still having a crush on me. Sure I'll play on your flute.

No, it was some later portal level on the 2nd game where you had to jump through the roof and bounce or whatever, it was before testing some gels iirc.

New Vegas was bad, I thought it was gonna be good but it was pretty much the same with the first Borderlands lol.
I haven't played the 3 one so I can't say but I do believe it might be better.

Yes, Skyrim's console is a lifesaver for a lot of quests as long as you don't abuse it. And since they don't want to fix a few things either.


----------



## Tao

Reindeer said:


> As for Skyrim (or any Bethesda game of late), the console is a lifesaver on PC. Their games are so unpolished that it's insane people tout them as the greatest games ever made.




I'm not a big PC gamer (I'll game on PC but I much prefer consoles) but I don't see how Skyrim is enjoyable outside of PC with that being one of the reasons. It's such a broken and trashy game. The community create a lot of fixes for it, sure, but if it doesn't work properly without mods and console commands, your game is just broken and should be ridiculed like every other game on Steam that gets flack for not working properly.

For an open world RPG of its nature, it also lacks a lot of customization for appearance...I also don't see why cloaks weren't in it by default, they just seem like something it 'should' have had with the emphasis on snowy areas. And dragons sucked.


----------



## lars708

oath2order said:


> Just wait, Noiru will have something to say as he usually does



XD Yeah you were right! I really do not know a lot people who do not like Mario Kart 8 despite it's child friendly. Maybe it looks a bit childish but a lot of people still enjoy the game a lot, NOIRU WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU OR NOIRU WHAT IS WRONG WITH US?


----------



## mynooka

lars708 said:


> XD Yeah you were right! I really do not know a lot people who do not like Mario Kart 8 despite it's child friendly. Maybe it looks a bit childish but a lot of people still enjoy the game a lot, NOIRU WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU OR NOIRU WHAT IS WRONG WITH US?



I've seen people come up with the stupidest reasons not to get Mario Kart 8.  I'm not referring to Noiru, but one guy told me how on Mario Kart 7 you would get stars beside your profile when you beat the single player tracks (depending on how well you do) and they will show up when you play multiplayer.  

He said he was pissed that they didn't include that for Mario Kart 8 and that's the reason he didn't like the game and didn't keep it.


I was like   :l


----------



## Nerd House

Tao said:


> I was specifically talking about the 'main series' platformers rather than spin-offs.



*Well, you only said "mario games", and there are quite a few, main or not. Should have specified *


----------



## Alienfish

I like more adult or less mainstream games mainly. Nothing is wrong, oath just like to think that because I assume he is orange's sibling or something.


----------



## infinikitten

mynooka said:


> I've seen people come up with the stupidest reasons not to get Mario Kart 8.  I'm not referring to Noiru, but one guy told me how on Mario Kart 7 you would get stars beside your profile when you beat the single player tracks (depending on how well you do) and they will show up when you play multiplayer.
> 
> He said he was pissed that they didn't include that for Mario Kart 8 and that's the reason he didn't like the game and didn't keep it.
> 
> 
> I was like   :l



That's a pretty dumb reason but eh. I'm not a Mario Kart kind of person either, I just don't find them particularly fun or entertaining. I'm not very competitive so that probably has a lot to do with it.


----------



## Alienfish

I did not care for the stars, they were pretty much for show off and with some luck you could get one at least..or three. Idk, I never played it that frequently but 7 was fun, even if Wi-fi sucked for me. Props to those who got golden wheel though!

Although why did they add arrows to Coconut mall... it's not hard jeebus


----------



## Nix

Diana Dierdre and Fuchsia are ugly. .-. Diana's hair is just eugh, Dierdre looks like a dude, and Fuchsia is like a walking clashing punk wanna-be. Her colors make me wanna vomit. Meh.​


----------



## Reindeer

Tao said:


> I'm not a big PC gamer (I'll game on PC but I much prefer consoles) but I don't see how Skyrim is enjoyable outside of PC with that being one of the reasons. It's such a broken and trashy game. The community create a lot of fixes for it, sure, but if it doesn't work properly without mods and console commands, your game is just broken and should be ridiculed like every other game on Steam that gets flack for not working properly.


A lot of the arguments I got were "it's a big game, of course it's gonna have hella bugs lol". Obviously ignoring the fact that there's other big games out there that don't **** up on _scripted story events_.
Another argument is that you can mod out the flaws or just use the console, but that's obviously PC-only. So not only do they imply that people playing the console versions (which often have their own set of bugs) can get shafted, they're completely fine with the bugs because at least their waifu mods will fix the bugs.

I also said earlier that the only reason Skyrim was popular was because it was made more casual. People that never played games before were suddenly flocking to Skyrim, saying it's amazing and DA ARROW IN DA KNEE xDDDD
If you don't have any standards (or just low ones), then it's easy to find a game like Skyrim to be incredible.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah, I hate that they will probably never fix any achievements (the unofficial patches ain't be helping either) but it's enjoyable as long as you look up certain guides, it's way too easy to screw things up if you want to play/100% the game.

I like Skyrim though even though you pretty much have to use the console countless times.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nix said:


> Diana Dierdre and Fuchsia are ugly. .-. Diana's hair is just eugh, Dierdre looks like a dude, and Fuchsia is like a walking clashing punk wanna-be. Her colors make me wanna vomit. Meh.​



I like Diana's colours and home, she's the best snooty.

Deidre and Fuchsia are ugh though. Deirdre is too boring and cheerful and.. Fuchsia, I never liked uchi


----------



## Nerd House

Noiru said:


> I like Skyrim though even though you pretty much have to use the console countless times.



*I haven't touched the console yet *


----------



## Alienfish

Adol the Red said:


> *I haven't touched the console yet *



Then you are the lucky few. Had to do it to fix quests quite a few times.


----------



## Nerd House

Noiru said:


> Then you are the lucky few. Had to do it to fix quests quite a few times.



*I had to show my roommate how to use it once though, she had a bug in one of the Dragonborn Quests where a gate was supposed to be open but it wasn't. Had to use a command to let her walk through the gate to progress.*


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah, had to use it with that guy in Winterhold College cause he never fired fireballs at me while I used ward, lol.


----------



## Nix

Noiru said:


> I like Diana's colours and home, she's the best snooty.
> 
> Deidre and Fuchsia are ugh though. Deirdre is too boring and cheerful and.. Fuchsia, I never liked uchi





Eh. Diana would be better if she had actual hair. That's what bothers me about her. Her colors are nice and everything but her hair looks so gross. :L Ankha is the best snooty. xD

Also, I had the same glitch happen to me with ward a few days ago. Had to just reload from the last auto-save. Fixed it.


----------



## Alienfish

Think I tried that, oh well the console fixed that so I can go to Saarthal


----------



## mynooka

Dark Souls is overrated.


----------



## Alienfish

mynooka said:


> Dark Souls is overrated.



YES it is. I have a friend who is all into that.. when we actually see each other he is like blahblah dark souls is this and that.  im like yeah sure i tried it once cause i got it for cheap but.. gah no it's not overly good.


----------



## Tao

mynooka said:


> Dark Souls is overrated.



This so much.


I think the difficulty of it is the most over rated part. I mean, for the most part you're just circling around enemies and stabbing them in the back...Wowzer, so hard...Bosses you have to learn their attacks, much like any other boss in most any other game. Yet it's such a unique thing for Dark Souls...
Get lost? Check the last item you picked up. 95% of the time it tells you exactly where to go. Wow, this game definitely doesn't hold your hand as people claim *sarcasm*.

There's a lot that's overhyped but the difficulty of it strikes me as the most needlessly praised part.



It's not a bad series though, just nowhere near as awesome as it's made out to be. I do like the aesthetics.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

Tao said:


> This so much.
> 
> 
> I think the difficulty of it is the most over rated part. I mean, for the most part you're just circling around enemies and stabbing them in the back...Wowzer, so hard...Bosses you have to learn their attacks, much like any other boss in most any other game. Yet it's such a unique thing for Dark Souls...
> Get lost? Check the last item you picked up. 95% of the time it tells you exactly where to go. Wow, this game definitely doesn't hold your hand as people claim *sarcasm*.
> 
> There's a lot that's overhyped but the difficulty of it strikes me as the most needlessly praised part.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a bad series though, just nowhere near as awesome as it's made out to be. I do like the aesthetics.


*scoff* *scoff* *snort* you just don't understand *wheeze* what a good game looks like *other neckbeard sounds*


----------



## Cardbored

Tao said:


> It's not a bad series though, just nowhere near as awesome as it's made out to be.


Sums it up pretty much. Bloodborne, however, is on a different level.


----------



## Manzanas

Cardbored said:


> Sums it up pretty much. Bloodborne, however, is on a different level.



As in it's way better than Dark Souls or as in it's way more overrated than Dark Souls?


----------



## Tao

Cardbored said:


> Sums it up pretty much. Bloodborne, however, is on a different level.



From what I've seen, Bloodborne is literally just Dark Souls with a different theme. I can't see it being any better or worse mechanically.


----------



## Cardbored

It's really hard to tell the difference, but basically, Bloodborne is similar to Dark Souls mechanically, but design wise it's different. 

-faster dodge + faster enemies = faster combat overall
-enemies have better movesets so you can't circle strafe them or backstab
-backstabs are harder to do, and you can't cheese them like before
-it's even less direct than Dark Souls. It sort of tells you where to go, but the environment design is basically a giant maze, so you get lost pretty easy
-even if you learn bosses' attacks, the thing that really matters is how you avoid them

In short, there are lots of small changes that make a huge difference to how it plays. I'm not gonna say that it's harder because it's a subjective thing. Also, hope I don't come across as a fanboy


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

Cardbored said:


> It's really hard to tell the difference, but basically, Bloodborne is similar to Dark Souls mechanically, but design wise it's different.
> 
> -faster dodge + faster enemies = faster combat overall
> -enemies have better movesets so you can't circle strafe them or backstab
> -backstabs are harder to do, and you can't cheese them like before
> -it's even less direct than Dark Souls. It sort of tells you where to go, but the environment design is basically a giant maze, so you get lost pretty easy
> -even if you learn bosses' attacks, the thing that really matters is how you avoid them
> 
> In short, there are lots of small changes that make a huge difference to how it plays. I'm not gonna say that it's harder because it's a subjective thing. Also, hope I don't come across as a fanboy



lol you were really neutral in your description actually. I was just about to ask if you like or dislike the game actually haha


----------



## Kuroh

I can't stand when people call Sonic "Sanic" anymore- which seems to be getting even more popular lately. I admit that it was a little funny when the joke first came out but now it's overused. I guess the last straw was when my friend made a Sonic cosplay for a con and the whole day _at least_ 20 or so people ran up to her obnoxiously saying "OMG SANIC GOTTA gO FaST hAHa" and she was very upset about it saying that she would never wear the costume again.

The disaster of Sonic Boom's release isn't helping either and it feels like gamers are just viewing Sonic as a meme now. I agree that the games have been worse lately, but it's sad seeing everyone treat him as a joke.


----------



## Multipass

one moar person here who is not fond of mega eveolutions.


----------



## kelsa

not sure if it's generally unpopular, but i rly hate the art style of LOZ: Windwaker.


----------



## GumCat

I have friends who have a lotta love for the Borderlands series but I can't seriously think about buying/playing it because the art style looks like such an eyesore.


----------



## Alienfish

kelsa said:


> not sure if it's generally unpopular, but i rly hate the art style of LOZ: Windwaker.



me neither. but it's better than PH and ST at least


----------



## Rasha

IMO The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past > The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time


----------



## Melchoir

Charizard is overrated. Pikachu is also overrated. Mega-Evolutions are unnecessary, especially for already-overpowered Pokemon. Weaker Pokemon such as Mawile should have been given a regular evolution instead. 

Also, City Folk was the most enjoyable Animal Crossing game.


----------



## Tao

Melchoir said:


> Weaker Pokemon such as Mawile should have been given a regular evolution instead.




I would be vastly disappointed if I had to evolve my Mawile permanently to make it stronger. I loves my Mawile <3


----------



## Reindeer

GumCat said:


> I have friends who have a lotta love for the Borderlands series but I can't seriously think about buying/playing it because the art style looks like such an eyesore.


I hope they do something different for BL3 (if they ever make it). It didn't bother me that much in BL1, but it's very noticeable in 2. After a while you do get used to it, but I can see how it'd keep a person away from the game.

Also if they're gonna make a 3, make sure it's not written by that jackass Anthony Burch. And remove his annoying sister from the voice cast as well.


----------



## pippy1994

Diddy Kong Racing is better than Mario Kart


----------



## dude98

I like the soundtrack track from Justice for All


----------



## ThomasNLD

pippy1994 said:


> Diddy Kong Racing is better than Mario Kart



Well, I agree with you that this game is vastly underrated. also, recent Mario Kart games are greatly overrated. The older Mario Karts (SNES and N64) are still better though, but thats my opinion.

But I was happy to read it, Diddy Kong Racing deserves more love then it has gotten. One of the games I really regretted selling when I sold both the N64 and games.


----------



## Resi

Spoiler: I'm sorry; I don't mean to offend.



Just an overall opinion - I wanna be a kid again. I don't wanna over think games, I just wanna play them and enjoy them simply because it was a game. And it appears that I always think that at the beginning, but as soon as I get the game - I start thinking too into it. And I actually believe this is because that's what other people tell me to do (or kinda push me to do with out meaning to.)


----------



## RelaxAlex

Pokemon has become Nintendo's COD


----------



## Officer Berri

F-Zero is more fun that Mario Kart, I wish they'd make more F-Zero games and less Mario Karts.

Sony is best company.

Nintendo should never buy Mega Man.

If they make more Star Fox games they should ignore the fact Star Fox adventure ever happened. I hate Krystal.

I like the Final Fantasy XIII games (most people I know hate them).

I like all the Sonic Characters that exist. Even Big. I liked Big's levels.

Mother's not a very good RPG. It's unique, but by no means the best.

I liked Sheik better when they were designed to look like a man.

Solas is the worst romance possible in any of the Dragon Age games. Why do so many people think he's great? He's the reason I can't continue the file I'm playing because I know what he's gonna do to me the little git.

The best DBZ game outside Xenoverse is Budokai 2. 

Just because a game has similar features does not mean it's a ripoff. That's why Genres exist, y'all. So tired of people who don't want to play a game saying Yokai Watch is a pokemon ripoff, Magician's Quest is a Animal Crossing ripoff, [game] is a rip off of [other game with similar play style].

I liked Banjo-Kazooie Nuts and Bolts.

Pokemon Stadium 2 was the last good console pokemon battling game.

I love Sonic Heroes, and hate Sonic Colors.

I like the designs in Sonic Boom.

The Harvest Moon series isn't fun unless the NPCs in the game are interesting/can be befriended/romanced. (Boo on the folks who say the game is just becoming a romance simulator!)

Breath of Fire 2 was the last good Breath of Fire.

I like Axl more than Mega Man X and Zero.

I don't hate EA too much.

Viva Pinata is one of the best series ever made and there should be a new game for the next generation. ...But not just on Xbox.

I like Digimon Games more than Pokemon Games.

Skylanders is awesome and so are all the figures.

Final Fantasy games that are more science fantasy than regular fantasy aren't nearly as fun. Steampunk is as far as I'll go. Speaking of...

I LIKE THAT THERE IS AN ALL MALE PARTY IN FINAL FANTASY XV~ Finally. I get ALL the eye candy!  And don't have to deal with women dressed like Tifa and what they did to Lightning in Lightning returns!


----------



## Tao

Resi said:


> Spoiler: I'm sorry; I don't mean to offend.
> 
> 
> 
> Just an overall opinion - I wanna be a kid again. I don't wanna over think games, I just wanna play them and enjoy them simply because it was a game. And it appears that I always think that at the beginning, but as soon as I get the game - I start thinking too into it. And I actually believe this is because that's what other people tell me to do (or kinda push me to do with out meaning to.)




I tend to think that I still enjoy or hate games the same way as I did as a kid and for the largely the same reasons. I think the only thing that's changed is that I'm now able to understand and put those reasons into words, which I really couldn't do back then.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Resi said:


> Spoiler: I'm sorry; I don't mean to offend.
> 
> 
> 
> Just an overall opinion - I wanna be a kid again. I don't wanna over think games, I just wanna play them and enjoy them simply because it was a game. And it appears that I always think that at the beginning, but as soon as I get the game - I start thinking too into it. And I actually believe this is because that's what other people tell me to do (or kinda push me to do with out meaning to.)



You're going to gravitate towards games that you like no matter what age you are. But I promise you that there's going to be a point where you either don't care enough or you learn to think objectively. That helps in tuning on a game and just liking it for what it is. I'm at that point right now and it's great.


----------



## GumCat

Everything everyone picked on about ME1 was fine. Trying to make everything sleeker and more perfect just gives you a soulless, boring action movie for a game instead of something that can be both serious and funny.


----------



## Reindeer

Resi said:


> Spoiler: I'm sorry; I don't mean to offend.
> 
> 
> 
> Just an overall opinion - I wanna be a kid again. I don't wanna over think games, I just wanna play them and enjoy them simply because it was a game. And it appears that I always think that at the beginning, but as soon as I get the game - I start thinking too into it. And I actually believe this is because that's what other people tell me to do (or kinda push me to do with out meaning to.)


That's fine. I get that some people just played games for the fun of it, and didn't really wanna think about messages or anything. I used to do that with a lot of games, but they were also titles that didn't have any hidden message behind it.

There are some games that obviously have some meaning behind them, which I also played as a kid. I was 12 when I played MGS2, and while it took a few plays through the story, I was able to understand the message. But that's the thing: _it had a message_.

Nowadays people think the smallest things have some deep meaning to it. If a character says "I have to fart" you get endless theories about how it signifies their internal turmoil that they can't let out or some other bull****. IT JUST MEANS THEY HAVE TO FART, PEOPLE.



RelaxAlex said:


> Pokemon has become Nintendo's COD


It hurts that this is true.



Officer Berri said:


> I like the designs in Sonic Boom.


The designs initially got some hate, but I think a lot of people warmed up to them. If they didn't, then I just didn't notice the continuing hate. Sonic Boom has real problems though, and it's not the art style.


----------



## Officer Berri

I still occasionally see references hating on Sonic's legs or Knuckles's buffness. Only reason why I mentioned that bit. I like that Knuckles looks like he can punch through boulders and climb up cliff faces with his bare hands. My only problem was dumbing him down... >-> Why the muscle gotta be dumb?


----------



## Tao

Officer Berri said:


> I still occasionally see references hating on Sonic's legs or Knuckles's buffness. Only reason why I mentioned that bit. I like that Knuckles looks like he can punch through boulders and climb up cliff faces with his bare hands. My only problem was dumbing him down... >-> *Why the muscle gotta be dumb?*



Though I might be stating the obvious, I'm gonna answer that anyway. (spoilered to reduce clutter).



Spoiler



Partly because of dated 90's stereotypes (let's be honest, the Sonic cast are as much 90's stereotypes as the Expendables), partly just to balance it out. 

From a gameplay and character design point of view, having the muscly/tough character also have brains could make them OP when that's a trait that could be given to less physically capable characters to make them more 'worthwhile'...It's also what people expect when they see the 'big guy', so it's essentially the devs making it as obvious as possible for players that Knuckles is the strong one, just in case his huge appearance or his overly 'tough guy' name wasn't already enough.

I don't really know how much Knuckles has been retardified or whether it's necessary since I've not played Sonic Boom (and don't plan to) but those are the typical reasons...I'm going to take a shot in the dark and say it was unnecessary though.





As for the character redesigns, I actually kinda liked them. Well, 3/4 of them. They're not fantastic but I don't hate them. (Knuckles is the one I dislike...Which is a shame because he's my favorite character from the franchise usually)

My only problem is they're *really* generic. It's as though they google imaged the words 'lovable rogue', 'mechanic' and 'tough guy' then proceeded to throw the common features of each one onto those characters...Not so much Amy I guess but that's because I don't see much difference with her and can't really sum her up with one word as easily (somebody else probably can).

Though even if they're generic, at least they've actually updated their appearance rather than just stick a new pair of shoes on Sonic. As far as I'm concerned, the further they can get Sonic away from looking like he'll say "radical" or "bodacious", the better.


----------



## naranjas_ocho_usted

Why is it just Noiru and Tao bumping this board? Doesn't *anyone* else have an opinion?


----------



## mynooka

Reindeer said:


> That's fine. I get that some people just played games for the fun of it, and didn't really wanna think about messages or anything. I used to do that with a lot of games, but they were also titles that didn't have any hidden message behind it.
> 
> There are some games that obviously have some meaning behind them, which I also played as a kid. I was 12 when I played MGS2, and while it took a few plays through the story, I was able to understand the message. But that's the thing: _it had a message_.
> 
> Nowadays people think the smallest things have some deep meaning to it. If a character says "I have to fart" you get endless theories about how it signifies their internal turmoil that they can't let out or some other bull****. IT JUST MEANS THEY HAVE TO FART, PEOPLE.
> .




It's the same reason people get turned off from reading books when going through school.  Every passage has to have a deep meaning that you have to deconstruct and explain to an English literature teacher and it makes reading more of a chore than entertainment.

I like reading things online, but when it comes to reading a book it's so hard for me not to get hung up searching for some deeper meaning than just reading for the purposes of enjoying it.


----------



## Shimmer

The whole "casual gamer" bashing is stupid. Everyone can play whatever games they want. Who cares?


----------



## mizzsnow

Disgaea is a good series and I wish more people played the games


----------



## Android

I don't really get Minecraft's aesthetics. Or all the indie 8-bit games, for that matter.

I mean, it was cool at first. And yeah, I know most indie games don't have the budget for a full fledged 3D game, but still. It seems that 8-bit platformers are dominating the indie market and I simply don't get it.


----------



## tobi!

mizzsnow said:


> Disgaea is a good series and I wish more people played the games



I like Disgaea.


----------



## mynooka

Android said:


> I don't really get Minecraft's aesthetics. Or all the indie 8-bit games, for that matter.
> 
> I mean, it was cool at first. And yeah, I know most indie games don't have the budget for a full fledged 3D game, but still. It seems that 8-bit platformers are dominating the indie market and I simply don't get it.


----------



## infinikitten

Android said:


> I don't really get Minecraft's aesthetics. Or all the indie 8-bit games, for that matter.
> 
> I mean, it was cool at first. And yeah, I know most indie games don't have the budget for a full fledged 3D game, but still. It seems that 8-bit platformers are dominating the indie market and I simply don't get it.



Minecraft is so unnecessarily ugly, man. I don't even normally care about graphics that much; I can pick up games that are actually old and play them without caring, but Minecraft? No. It looks like **** and for some reason that really rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## Mercedes

I'm looking forward to the new ac spin off game. 
AC IS BETTER ON A HAND HEld


----------



## Android

mynooka said:


> PIC



Hahaha, that's great. Thanks for showing me that.

And I agree with infinikitten. But you know what's worse than minecraft? Minecraft clones


----------



## Envy

Yeah, I suppose there is a huge market for 8-bit and 16-bit nostalgia right now. I don't really get it, either. -_- I just find it kinda lame. lol


----------



## Reindeer

Envy said:


> Yeah, I suppose there is a huge market for 8-bit and 16-bit nostalgia right now. I don't really get it, either. -_- I just find it kinda lame. lol


On the developer's side I kinda understand it. Since they're indie games, they might not have a lot of resources to make art for the game. 2D pixel graphics is easy to pull off, so you don't have to resort to relatively high-res images or even 3D models. A lot of the games they make also don't need more than just pixel graphics, since indie games are often fairly simple in their execution.

On the customer side... I don't know. Maybe it's some sense of nostalgia? People that still think that the original Mario Bros. was the best game of all time, or maybe they're hipsters that don't want to play a release from a big studio. I don't really understand the hype for it either, since a lot of the games are just kinda regurgitated from games that came before it.

Indie games annoy me in general anyway. There's some I've bought, some I've gotten for free, and very few I actually enjoyed. The first time I realized that indie gaming wasn't really my thing was when everybody and their mom praised Braid into the heavens and all I could think was that it's slightly above average.


----------



## Shimmer

Android said:


> Hahaha, that's great. Thanks for showing me that.
> 
> And I agree with infinikitten. But you know what's worse than minecraft? Minecraft clones



Oh god. The Minecraft clones look even worse. :/


----------



## EndlessElements

pippy1994 said:


> Diddy Kong Racing is better than Mario Kart



i-i have to agree. Diddy Kong racing was a big part of my childhood


----------



## Cardbored

I think Nintendo's sort of stuck in the past or something. They really need to quit using the same old formulas and come up with something new.


----------



## Reindeer

Cardbored said:


> I think Nintendo's sort of stuck in the past or something. They really need to quit using the same old formulas and come up with something new.


I think people that say this are stuck in the past, because I've heard the same thing for several years now. It's also ignoring a large portion of the market, i.e. the fact that Microsoft/343I is milking the Halo series and going to do so for years, Sony just keeps getting first/second party action-adventure games, EA/Activision/Ubisoft pumps out the same trash year after year with very little change...


----------



## Astro Cake

Overwatch isn't going to "kill" TF2. Overwatch is far too different from TF2 for that to happen.


----------



## lithiumlatte

Mine is that angel of darkness was _not_ the worst tomb raider.


----------



## Roxas1

My favorite part of Kingdom Hearts two was the beginning "Tutorial".


----------



## EndlessElements

lithiumlatte said:


> Mine is that angel of darkness was _not_ the worst tomb raider.



amen! i actually adore AoD


----------



## PinkWater

EndlessElements said:


> i-i have to agree. Diddy Kong racing was a big part of my childhood



Somewhat related, but I always thought Crash Team Racing was better than Mario Kart, by FAR.


----------



## EndlessElements

^ yeah that game was also pretty fun, but i sadly didn't get to play it much. i did play a lot of Crash Bash though and loved it.

i don't like Kingdom Hearts 2 at all. i think the first game is by far better


----------



## Tao

Naughty Dog are overrated.

Now don't get me wrong, I've enjoyed all of their games so far with Jak trilogy being among my favorites ever, but they're not even close the 'best dev ever' like a lot of people say (not necessarily here, on a Nintendo focused forum). They're becoming one of these developers that are more 'wannabe movie creator' rather than 'videogame developer'.

Uncharted II is probably the last game by them that I thoroughly enjoyed in its entirety. It seemed to have the right balance between gameplay and story, with there being a very small amount of time where I wasn't shooting people, climbing around, solving a puzzle or sitting around for 30 minutes looking for the ledge I'm supposed to climb and generally 'playing the game'.

Uncharted III had a lot more time where it felt like the game was playing itself. Still a lot of shooting and climbing around but there was a definite shift from gameplay to 'attempted movie', yano, where they're more concerned with me looking at their cool set pieces than actually playing the game.

'The Last of Us'...Well...That game was all about the story. Great story granted, I really did enjoy it but as a game...No.
It was just Uncharted's shooting and questionable stealth mechanics thrown into an environment shooting large waves of nameless peons, move to next bit of story, rinse, repeat. I mean for a game that tries to focus on stealth a lot, the mechanics are awful. They weren't even great in Uncharted, there was just enough variation in Uncharted to make it less of an issue.
Basically, it felt more like I was 'putting up with' the gameplay rather than 'enjoying it'. 

They might have only released those 2 games since Uncharted II but the shift has been gradual and it feels like they're going to go more and more down the 'movie developer' route. Now they're leaning more towards story with the gameplay becoming something you 'put up with' rather than enjoy. Maybe it's just me but I don't spend ?60 to hear a story, I pay for a game. Story is something that should compliment good gameplay, not the other way around (at least in my opinion).






lithiumlatte said:


> Mine is that angel of darkness was _not_ the worst tomb raider.



Yea...I actually despise the originals a lot more. The controls were enough to put me off entirely but it also looked like pure vomit on the PS1. If it wasn't for me getting Tomb Raider Legend for cheap in a deal on PS2, I would never have gotten into the series since the originals put me off almost entirely.


----------



## Rasha

Skyrim a bit overrated


----------



## Cardbored

Reindeer said:


> I think people that say this are stuck in the past, because I've heard the same thing for several years now. It's also ignoring a large portion of the market, i.e. the fact that Microsoft/343I is milking the Halo series and going to do so for years, Sony just keeps getting first/second party action-adventure games, EA/Activision/Ubisoft pumps out the same trash year after year with very little change...



Yeah that definitely happens too, and a lot of people call them out for it. Halo is definitely going downhill (not too big a fan of it), Sony is still trying to get some new games, and Ubisoft/EA are very much guilty for releasing games that are pretty much reskins. But when Nintendo does the same thing, very few people complain about it.


----------



## Rasha

Cardbored said:


> Yeah that definitely happens too, and a lot of people call them out for it. Halo is definitely going downhill (not too big a fan of it), Sony is still trying to get some new games, and Ubisoft/EA are very much guilty for releasing games that are pretty much reskins. But when Nintendo does the same thing, *very few people complain about it*.


the fans won't complain but everybody else does! people call Nintendo out for this on every site I've been to..
I personally don't mind sequels of games I love (it's a game per console so shut up) but I'm just bothered by nintendo's latest actions with this horrible youtube copyright thing and the amiibo swarm, now we also have cards, free to play games that ask you to either pay or wait and their plans on mobile gaming and the new NX thingie. it's all worrying....
now I'm afraid for their future


----------



## Cardbored

I just don't like it when people are blind to playing the same old thing. The sequels are one per game console (so that's maybe 3-5 years) yet games like Mario Kart and some of the main Mario titles recycle stuff over and over. It doesn't feel new, which sucks because they had more than just a year or two to come up with a game. Just because you're a fan of something doesn't mean you have to like EVERYTHING that they come out with. Otherwise it's pretty much fanboy-ism.  

And on a side note I'm not saying Sony or Microsoft etc are any better. I'm saying Nintendo gets away with rehashing stuff and people turn a blind eye to it.


----------



## Rasha

heh lately Nintendo is the most trashed Company, and not because of the Wii U. but I already said it before
do your research there, cupcake~


----------



## Cardbored

I was complaining about their games though, not the company itself


----------



## Reindeer

Cardbored said:


> I just don't like it when people are blind to playing the same old thing. The sequels are one per game console (so that's maybe 3-5 years) yet games like Mario Kart and some of the main Mario titles recycle stuff over and over. It doesn't feel new, which sucks because they had more than just a year or two to come up with a game. Just because you're a fan of something doesn't mean you have to like EVERYTHING that they come out with. Otherwise it's pretty much fanboy-ism.
> 
> And on a side note I'm not saying Sony or Microsoft etc are any better. I'm saying Nintendo gets away with rehashing stuff and people turn a blind eye to it.


I think it might be the environment you're in, because I see enough people complaining about Mario being some old bull**** but then they wonder if you're coming to play the next COD with them. Yes, that actually happens.

I also doubt it's because people are blind to it. I know I'm playing a formula that has been reused for many years, but to me they stay fun even after all that time. A game like COD, to keep using that as an example, just doesn't. It's not that it's the FPS genre either. Give me Halo or F.E.A.R. and I'll play them like crazy. I just don't see what gets people so wild about that series when it's just modern military rootin' tootin' shootin' (with one or two exceptions).

I also wouldn't say that the mainline Mario sequels are always the exact same crap. Yes, they're all platformers. But compare the old 2D Marios to Sunshine or Galaxy, or even just compare those last two to each other and you'll see how it's different and keeping people interested in playing (and therefore buying). The only equivalent from my example series that I can think of is Black Ops II, which had a futuristic setting and therefore forced some of the "realism" out of the game. I haven't played it personally, but it looks a hell of a lot more appealing than the constant modern(ish) warfare regurgitation that's happening with all the other things in the series.

I guess my point is that with dramatic setting changes, creative teams are actually forced to do their job - be creative. It might still be the same genre, but that shouldn't matter. As long as there is a fresh perspective on it all, the game should still be enjoyable for most. Developers also shouldn't be expected to change the series' genre or throw out their entire formula, since _that's what franchises are built on_. It's like walking into a supermarket and asking them to change their store formula to a furniture store instead.


----------



## Tao

Cardbored said:


> Yeah that definitely happens too, and a lot of people call them out for it. Halo is definitely going downhill (not too big a fan of it), Sony is still trying to get some new games, and Ubisoft/EA are very much guilty for releasing games that are pretty much reskins. *But when Nintendo does the same thing, very few people complain about it.*



I think it's mostly because whilst the Zelda and Mario games (for example) keep getting more sequels, each one is different enough from the last that it probably could be its own game entirely if they put in a new protagonist, whilst a lot of other developers pretty much *do* release the exact same game over and over with tiny insignificant changes. It's kind of like a lot of other developers are hiding the fact that all their games are the same by just changing the protagonist and settings, whilst Nintendo keep the environments and settings the same but changes the games.

I guess it could be like three different guys trying to sell you a new mug.
- You: "What's the difference between your mug and the one I already have?"
- Dev 1: "This one is red"
- Dev 2: "This one is blue"
- Nintendo: "This one looks exactly like the mug you already have"
- You: "So why would I buy it?"
- Nintendo: "because it has a built in straw, four handles and makes all your drinks taste like strawberry milkshake"

Basically, just because Nintendo use the same characters across certain games, doesn't necessarily mean it's the same game...Likewise, just because a game has a new protagonist doesn't necessarily mean it's an entirely new game.

Not to mention the amount of time between releases. You get like one game per series with each console, two if Nintendo are feeling particularly raunchy and rebellious at the time. Add that to how significantly most of their games change and there's even less room to complain.
CoD and Assassins Creed on the other hand get a sequel every year with little changed. It won't surprise me if they start releasing two games a year.




I agree with Halo though. I used to love Halo. It's the entire reason I owned an original Xbox and a 360...They should let the series die though. Halo 4 was pretty shoddy, Halo CE Anniversary was pretty buggy and broken and from what I've heard, with Master Chief Collection they were too interested in draining peoples wallets than releasing a working game or fixing the broken game.


----------



## lars708

Lol too much text guys i am too lazy to read it all xD


----------



## Dae Min

Unpopular gaming opinion? Well, I have one that I've felt strongly about for years.

Shadow the Hedgehog is an overpowered, overrated, unnecessary character to the sanik franchise. His game sucked, he barely does anything, and his 'well-written', 'tragic past' is cliche at best and eye-rollingly overdramatic. His design is literally the only thing to like, and even then it still hits all the cliches for dark brooding badboy character, right down to the black and red color combination. Why are there so many people worshiping him in the fandom? I will never understand it. >_>

And I am a Sonic fan so.. yeah. Each time I mentioned this, I received severe backlash.

(In my free time, I draw spoof comics that get out all that negative energy and turn them into something positive. It's all in good fun)


----------



## Shimmer

mysonicplush said:


> Unpopular gaming opinion? Well, I have one that I've felt strongly about for years.
> 
> Shadow the Hedgehog is an overpowered, overrated, unnecessary character to the sanik franchise. His game sucked, he barely does anything, and his 'well-written', 'tragic past' is cliche at best and eye-rollingly overdramatic. His design is literally the only thing to like, and even then it still hits all the cliches for dark brooding badboy character, right down to the black and red color combination. Why are there so many people worshiping him in the fandom? I will never understand it. >_>
> 
> And I am a Sonic fan so.. yeah. Each time I mentioned this, I received severe backlash.
> 
> (In my free time, I draw spoof comics that get out all that negative energy and turn them into something positive. It's all in good fun)



I agree. 

He's not "edgy" or "dark" one bit.


----------



## Dae Min

Yay! I never thought I'd find someone else who thinks the same. ^^


----------



## Snowtyke

mysonicplush said:


> Yay! I never thought I'd find someone else who thinks the same. ^^



Actually that's an extremely popular opinion everywhere but the Sonic fandom, really.


----------



## lars708

mysonicplush said:


> Unpopular gaming opinion? Well, I have one that I've felt strongly about for years.
> 
> Shadow the Hedgehog is an overpowered, overrated, unnecessary character to the sanik franchise. His game sucked, he barely does anything, and his 'well-written', 'tragic past' is cliche at best and eye-rollingly overdramatic. His design is literally the only thing to like, and even then it still hits all the cliches for dark brooding badboy character, right down to the black and red color combination. Why are there so many people worshiping him in the fandom? I will never understand it. >_>
> 
> And I am a Sonic fan so.. yeah. Each time I mentioned this, I received severe backlash.
> 
> (In my free time, I draw spoof comics that get out all that negative energy and turn them into something positive. It's all in good fun)



Lol i think you are quite right but i never go that far when it comes to character story, theme and stuff xD


----------



## Bri Hassleberry

My unpopular gaming opinion is that FF13 was good! All of the characters are my children tbh and I'm in love with the soundtrack. The battle system was weird to me but other than that I really enjoyed playing!


----------



## Dae Min

Snowtyke said:


> Actually that's an extremely popular opinion everywhere but the Sonic fandom, really.



Wow, I honestly had no idea. This is great OuO

- - - Post Merge - - -



lars708 said:


> Lol i think you are quite right but i never go that far when it comes to character story, theme and stuff xD



Woo! *throws confetti* 

(I'm an english major so doing all that overanalytical stuff is part of the job)


----------



## toxapex

I thought LIKING Shadow and his game would be an unpopular opinion, haha (not that I do... it's bad.)


----------



## Chezana

...I kinda like Oblivion better than Skyrim... ^^'


----------



## Astro Cake

The Sonic Adventure games weren't very good.


----------



## Reindeer

Astro Cake said:


> The Sonic Adventure games weren't very good.


True. I don't understand why people go crazy over it. I played the first Adventure from start to finish, and the only thing I liked was that you could play with other characters to get their side of the story... except Big the Cat's. Constantly fishing for a ****ing frog. Apart from that it was just buggy as hell, with cameras not following me, falling through platforms, doors not opening when they should, etc. Basically, crap.

I started Adventure 2 but Shadow's grimdark made me stop playing. I should try to play it again, just so I can see if I can bash that too.


----------



## lars708

Reindeer said:


> True. I don't understand why people go crazy over it. I played the first Adventure from start to finish, and the only thing I liked was that you could play with other characters to get their side of the story... except Big the Cat's. Constantly fishing for a ****ing frog. Apart from that it was just buggy as hell, with cameras not following me, falling through platforms, doors not opening when they should, etc. Basically, crap.
> 
> I started Adventure 2 but Shadow's grimdark made me stop playing. I should try to play it again, just so I can see if I can bash that too.



Well i am not crazy about Sonic Adventure 2 but i like it a lot though! I just kept playing it because of the Chao garden, that was really fun! I do hate the first Sonic Aventure game though, it just is not fun if you ask me and the animations of the characters in  cutscenes were even more unnatural than a Mc Donalds burger!


----------



## Tao

Reindeer said:


> True. I don't understand why people go crazy over it. I played the first Adventure from start to finish, and the only thing I liked was that you could play with other characters to get their side of the story... except Big the Cat's. Constantly fishing for a ****ing frog. Apart from that it was just buggy as hell, with cameras not following me, falling through platforms, doors not opening when they should, etc. Basically, crap.
> 
> I started Adventure 2 but Shadow's grimdark made me stop playing. I should try to play it again, just so I can see if I can bash that too.



I hated SA1 entirely. It felt half finished. The controls were just disgraceful and it was glitchy as hell.

I hated SA2 for the same reasons, though what saved it for me is:
- Chao Garden, obviously. I'm a sucker for that kind of stuff.
- The end game where Sonic and Shadow are 'super saiyan' flying through space and stuff with the pretty decent music. It was just a pretty cool ending.


That's kind of what I think about Sega games in general. They're awful but usually have half decent soundtracks.


Sega suck.




lars708 said:


> the animations of the characters in  cutscenes were even more unnatural than a Mc Donalds burger!



10/10 Comparison of the year.


----------



## Naoko~

I personally dislike The Walking Dead video game


----------



## Alienfish

I love visual novels and otome games.. a lot.


----------



## PinkWater

I think Brawl's better than Melee.

GASP!


----------



## EndlessElements

oath2order said:


> *Do not open this if you are sensitive about how you play Animal Crossing. This is your warning so you can't really report it if you're offended. Don't open it if you don't want to be critiqued about cycling, plot-resetting and the likes.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The way people go overboard about their dreamies is insane. Sorting them into tiers of popularity? Stop obsessing over a game goddamn.
> 
> No, Nintendo does not need to capitulate to every little demand that you make about how the next game "I should decide where my villagers go! I should be able to remove rocks! I should decide when my villagers move out!" Are you that ****ing OCD that you have to micromanage every little part of the game? Please spend some time doing something productive with your life. Also stop complaining about how it stresses you out. You bring that **** on yourself. It's your own fault you get stressed about it, stop whining.



i definitely have to agree with this, sorry 'bout it. the game is meant to be enjoyed, not stressed out over D:


----------



## Dae Min

Yeah, I think people are too controlling over a game that encourages the exact opposite. It wants to be random, spontaneous, and filled with day-to-day surprises. A lot of people want to fight against that mechanic, and go overboard maintaining the 'perfect town' to the point where they can't enjoy the game anymore.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I love the Mario and Sonic at the Olympic Games series. The winter ones are my favorite.


----------



## lars708

PinkWater said:


> I think Brawl's better than Melee.
> 
> GASP!



Are you kidding or are you being serious? If you are being serious then i gotta say, i admit that i think that i liked Brawl more than Melee too, i am not really a competitive player so i think that is why i liked Brawl more. Melee still has a special place in my memories though, that was my childhood along with Mario Kart: Double Dash!! I really should play Mario Kart: Double Dash!! once again soon! I do not understand why people are going crazy about it though, it is not that special in my opinion. I liked Mario Kart DS, Mario Kart Wii, Mario Kart 7 and Mario Kart 8 (Can not wait for the DLC Pack 2 to come out!) way more to be honest.


----------



## Alienfish

I likes most Smash games, and I don't overhype one over the others. Sure some may have better stages but tbh people hyping Melee is just meh


----------



## Tao

lars708 said:


> Are you kidding or are you being serious? If you are being serious then i gotta say, i admit that i think that i liked Brawl more than Melee too, i am not really a competitive player so i think that is why i liked Brawl more. Melee still has a special place in my memories though, that was my childhood along with Mario Kart: Double Dash!! I really should play Mario Kart: Double Dash!! once again soon! I do not understand why people are going crazy about it though, it is not that special in my opinion. I liked Mario Kart DS, Mario Kart Wii, Mario Kart 7 and Mario Kart 8 (Can not wait for the DLC Pack 2 to come out!) way more to be honest.





I always think of Smash and Mario Kart as being the type of game where only the newest is worth playing, sort of like a yearly sports game.

I liked all the older games but I can't really imagine myself going back to play Melee or Mario Kart 64 outside of nostalgia. If they keep releasing older stages in newer games, there's even less reason in my opinion.


----------



## lars708

Noiru said:


> I likes most Smash games, and I don't overhype one over the others. Sure some may have better stages but tbh people hyping Melee is just meh



Hahahah Melee is perfect for the true hardcore gamers (or the obsessed and addicted no-life people who even look like they never have seen anything else than melee) who want to have a real competition! But i think that Smash Bros. 4 has found a nice balance to keep it a party game but please the competitive players a bit too! (Still want Daisy in the game though, who is with me?!)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tao said:


> I always think of Smash and Mario Kart as being the type of game where only the newest is worth playing, sort of like a yearly sports game.
> 
> I liked all the older games but I can't really imagine myself going back to play Melee or Mario Kart 64 outside of nostalgia. If they keep releasing older stages in newer games, there's even less reason in my opinion.



Indeed that is what i think too! But Double Dash is a game which still is unique, so i play that one regurlarly and Mario Kart 64 was complete trash, it is now and it was back when it got released. I really did not enjoy it. It looks so dull, it also is not even colorful!


----------



## PinkWater

lars708 said:


> Are you kidding or are you being serious? If you are being serious then i gotta say, i admit that i think that i liked Brawl more than Melee too, i am not really a competitive player so i think that is why i liked Brawl more. Melee still has a special place in my memories though, that was my childhood along with Mario Kart: Double Dash!! I really should play Mario Kart: Double Dash!! once again soon! I do not understand why people are going crazy about it though, it is not that special in my opinion. I liked Mario Kart DS, Mario Kart Wii, Mario Kart 7 and Mario Kart 8 (Can not wait for the DLC Pack 2 to come out!) way more to be honest.



I'm being serious.  Melee had no stupid tripping and was a lot faster, but that's it. Brawl had more content, stages, fighters, and Subspace. Even if the story was a little dumb.


----------



## lars708

PinkWater said:


> I'm being serious.  Melee had no stupid tripping and was a lot faster, but that's it. Brawl had more content, stages, fighters, and Subspace. Even if the story was a little dumb.



Lol the story was awful in my opinion but it was really fun to play through! Especially if you have a friend coming over to play it with you! It was such a good time killer!


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

Noiru said:


> I love visual novels and otome games.. a lot.


I love visual novels as well. But not otome games. I like romance but I like the ones aimed towards a male or both genders better. Like School Days. (obviously due to my avatar and signature)


lars708 said:


> Lol the story was awful in my opinion but it was really fun to play through! Especially if you have a friend coming over to play it with you! It was such a good time killer!


This is true. But as a 13 year old kid in 2008 who played the 64 version and melee to death for years, I ****ing loved it because Smash Bros actually had cutscenes!


----------



## lars708

Nuclear Bingo said:


> This is true. But as a 13 year old kid in 2008 who played the 64 version and melee to death for years, I ****ing loved it because Smash Bros actually had cutscenes!



My first Super Smash Bros. Brawl moments were awful though, i was in France (I am born in 2000 and it was in half 2008) and they had a demo booth for the game and i played as Wario. I was not understanding it because i did not own a Wii yet, i held the Wii Mote vertically and started mashing random buttons on it and i eventually won the first match on the Pirate Ship against Toon Link, i really felt like that i was the best player ever but when the second match was about to start my mum literally dragged me out of the store. (I live in the Netherlands by the way so i could not understand what the employees were telling me xD) Also, when i got Brawl in 2009, i played adventure and it kept getting errors at the point where Mario and Pit (and several others) were falling off a cliff where a battle against subspace monsters would take place after. The whole CD broke a day later and i had to buy a new one, i was lucky because my cousin stopped playing on his Wii so i got all his games which included smash! I finally could continue the adventure! I found someone who could fix those CD's and he fixed my Smash Bros. Brawl game too, now i have two copies of the game! I am considering to try trading one of them for a random amiibo with my friend lol, he is dying to get Smash Bros. Brawl but he does not have money :3


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

lars708 said:


> My first Super Smash Bros. Brawl moments were awful though, i was in France (I am born in 2000 and it was in half 2008) and they had a demo booth for the game and i played as Wario. I was not understanding it because i did not own a Wii yet, i held the Wii Mote vertically and started mashing random buttons on it and i eventually won the first match on the Pirate Ship against Toon Link, i really felt like that i was the best player ever but when the second match was about to start my mum literally dragged me out of the store. (I live in the Netherlands by the way so i could not understand what the employees were telling me xD) Also, when i got Brawl in 2009, i played adventure and it kept getting errors at the point where Mario and Pit (and several others) were falling off a cliff where a battle against subspace monsters would take place after. The whole CD broke a day later and i had to buy a new one, i was lucky because my cousin stopped playing on his Wii so i got all his games which included smash! I finally could continue the adventure! I found someone who could fix those CD's and he fixed my Smash Bros. Brawl game too, now i have two copies of the game! I am considering to try trading one of them for a random amiibo with my friend lol, he is dying to get Smash Bros. Brawl but he does not have money :3



lol that does sound pretty awful man. At least you stuck with it though! You done the gaming community proud


----------



## lars708

Nuclear Bingo said:


> lol that does sound pretty awful man. At least you stuck with it though! You done the gaming community proud



Hahah i am not sure if you are sarcastic or not but i think it is a laughable story either way


----------



## starlark

amnesia wasn't bloody long enough


----------



## p1nkbr0

I'm not getting GTA:V


----------



## Sawyer2030

I DONT LIKE FIRE EMBLEM


----------



## PinkWater

Sawyer2030 said:


> I DONT LIKE FIRE EMBLEM



I think that's more middle of the road than unpopular.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Sawyer2030 said:


> I DONT LIKE FIRE EMBLEM



I don't get Fire Emblem Awakening people. They complain about the easier mode available players can take so they don't lose any of their characters, yet, if they lose their characters on the normal mode they'll close their game and restart anyways.


----------



## Tao

DarkDesertFox said:


> I don't get Fire Emblem Awakening people. They complain about the easier mode available players can take so they don't lose any of their characters, yet, if they lose their characters on the normal mode they'll close their game and restart anyways.




Those people shouldn't even be taken seriously.


When you lose a person in Fire Emblem you: 
- Close the 3DS (sleep mode)
- Notify their family and/or significant other
- Cry for a little bit
- Take a few days of solitude to review how your lacking strategic skills have caused the death of **person**
- Cry some more
- Hold a funeral service with your close friends and relatives to reminisce over the good life they lived
- Put a picture of your deceased comrade on your shelf, to forever remind you of the good times you had and remind you to never make that mistake again
- Open the 3DS and carry on


Anything less than that and to be honest, you're not taking the game seriously enough.


----------



## spCrossing

I think FNaF is overrated.

Honestly, the fandom kinda ruined the game for me..

- - - Post Merge - - -



Astro Cake said:


> The Sonic Adventure games weren't very good.



They weren't, but I loved those games as a kid and I still like them now...but I'll just go to the Sonic stages and the Chao Garden when I play those games.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lars708 said:


> the animations of the characters in  cutscenes were even more unnatural than a Mc Donalds burger!


YEP, that sums it up right there.

The Dreamcast ones are even worse, and they're hilarious as hell.


----------



## Bowie

The first Luigi's Mansion game is better than the second.


----------



## starlark

Bowie said:


> The first Luigi's Mansion game is better than the second.



I agree! The first one has something about it the second just can't pull off.


----------



## oath2order

Bowie said:


> The first Luigi's Mansion game is better than the second.



I haven't played the first one, yet I can still agree.


----------



## spCrossing

Bowie said:


> The first Luigi's Mansion game is better than the second.



Agreed.

Though I still like the 2nd game.


----------



## hydrophonic

Spoiler: ladada



1.- The entire FNAF franchise is sht.
2.- Pok?mon Ruby/Sapphire wasn't that great.
3.- I don't understand the Candy Crush popularity. I remember playing the damn exact game on my 2006 phone under a completely different name and no one gave a sht about that pre installed thing.
4.- Hating MK8 for putting characters and stages from another franchises. It is called Mario Kart, not Nintendo Kart. Even though Funky Kong had nothing to do with Mario, he's from Donkey Kong, a saga which along Mario evolved from a common ancestor! Link wasn't necessary, neither Isabelle and Villager.


----------



## XTheLancerX

Spoiler



90% of the sound track from Pok?mon games Gen 6 and later sound horrible to me. I hate the way they changed the cries of all the Pok?mon, they all sound the same now, a nasty, garbled, screaming noise. Up to gen 5 I could tell apart a TON of the Pok?mon just based on their cry, and I really actually liked the sound of a lot of them, sounded cool, made that Pok?mon cool. Now it's all just yuck. But onto the main thing, the music. Some of it is incredible (like the Zinnia battle theme) but most of it almost sounds like it lacks a melody. The instruments are all too similar, and they sound low quality almost. Again, garbled. It's hard to explain, but yeah.

Clash of Clans is actually a pretty good game involving lots of planning and strategy. Yes, it's a freemium game, people being tricked into spending piles of money, but that's on them. I put 10$ into the game (yeah it's a lot for mobile games but I never spend the money on anything else anyway) and have all 5 builders and am happily cruzing along. The wait times are pretty bad, but they contribute more to your planning, and give you time to save up for the next project.



I'm not really sure what else to say.


----------



## pokedude729

Tao said:


> Those people shouldn't even be taken seriously.
> 
> 
> When you lose a person in Fire Emblem you:
> - Close the 3DS (sleep mode)
> - Notify their family and/or significant other
> - Cry for a little bit
> - Take a few days of solitude to review how your lacking strategic skills have caused the death of **person**
> - Cry some more
> - Hold a funeral service with your close friends and relatives to reminisce over the good life they lived
> - Put a picture of your deceased comrade on your shelf, to forever remind you of the good times you had and remind you to never make that mistake again
> - Open the 3DS and carry on
> 
> 
> Anything less than that and to be honest, you're not taking the game seriously enough.



So, according to you, new Players aren't taking the game seriously if they play on the 'lose no characters' mode?
If so, Then I'm not taking the game seriously.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

Azabache said:


> Spoiler: ladada
> 
> 
> 
> 1.- The entire FNAF franchise is sht.
> 2.- Pok?mon Ruby/Sapphire wasn't that great.
> 3.- I don't understand the Candy Crush popularity. I remember playing the damn exact game on my 2006 phone under a completely different name and no one gave a sht about that pre installed thing.
> 4.- Hating MK8 for putting characters and stages from another franchises. It is called Mario Kart, not Nintendo Kart. Even though Funky Kong had nothing to do with Mario, he's from Donkey Kong, a saga which along Mario evolved from a common ancestor! Link wasn't necessary, neither Isabelle and Villager.



eh I'm just glad that Nintendo is actually maintaining and updating their games for once. Plus the more (characters) the merrier!


----------



## Tao

pokedude729 said:


> So, according to you, new Players aren't taking the game seriously if they play on the 'lose no characters' mode?
> If so, Then I'm not taking the game seriously.




If you got "totally serious comment" from that reply then...Wow...Do you think I can afford that many funerals?


I personally don't care, play the game how you want.


----------



## hydrophonic

Nuclear Bingo said:


> eh I'm just glad that Nintendo is actually maintaining and updating their games for once. Plus the more (characters) the merrier!



The game name is Mario Kart 8, right? Stick to the topic, Nintendo.


----------



## PinkWater

Azabache said:


> Spoiler: ladada
> 
> 
> 
> *2.- Pok?mon Ruby/Sapphire wasn't that great.*





Spoiler: ladada



If you're talking about the original, I think that's almost unanimous.

I actually liked Spyro 4: Enter the Dragonfly.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

Azabache said:


> The game name is Mario Kart 8, right? Stick to the topic, Nintendo.



you right, you right


----------



## illunie

WII U IS BEST CONSOLE AND SCREW ANYONE WHO SAYS OTHERWISE.
That is all.


----------



## Tao

Azabache said:


> The game name is Mario Kart 8, right? Stick to the topic, Nintendo.



Yea, all the characters should be Mario!


----------



## Cardbored

Bowie said:


> The first Luigi's Mansion game is better than the second.


Agreed, but tbh that doesn't seem like an unpopular opinion at all. 



DarkDesertFox said:


> I don't get Fire Emblem Awakening people. They complain about the easier mode available players can take so they don't lose any of their characters, yet, if they lose their characters on the normal mode they'll close their game and restart anyways.


That sounds like two completely different groups of people.


----------



## Tatsie

GTA is boring as hell... Also, Borderlands is bull. It's generic, under developed, corny (not in a funny way) and poorly designed. It was like a boring fallout with crap characters and a bland landscape.


----------



## spCrossing

Runeraider said:


> WII U IS BEST CONSOLE AND SCREW ANYONE WHO SAYS OTHERWISE.
> That is all.


This is me, all the time.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tao said:


> Yea, all the characters should be Mario!


Mario Kart: Mario Edition

Available Now!


----------



## Bowie

Sheik is a man. Oh, I know how to start a fire.


----------



## illunie

Nope, that's correct.


----------



## Tao

Bowie said:


> Sheik is a man. Oh, I know how to start a fire.



And Cloud is a girl.


----------



## Rasha

Tao said:


> And Cloud is a girl.



of course, Lightning is Cloud


----------



## Nay

What about WiiU Link? Guy or gal?

Hoping it's a gal tbh


----------



## Tao

audino said:


> What about WiiU Link? Guy or gal?
> 
> Hoping it's a gal tbh



Wii U Link is mayonnaise.


----------



## Bowie

Tao said:


> And Cloud is a girl.



Cloud dressed as a girl.


----------



## Tao

Bowie said:


> Cloud dressed as a girl.



Zelda dressed as a man.


----------



## Nay

Tao said:


> Wii U Link is mayonnaise.



I don't understand..!


----------



## Dae Min

Mayonnaise is an instrument and therefore Link is an instrument


----------



## Bowie

Tao said:


> Zelda dressed as a man.



Zelda disguised herself as a man. Princess Ruto referred to Sheik as a young man, implying that Zelda at least tried to appear the opposite gender, and with magical abilities, why wouldn't she go all the way?


----------



## Tao

Bowie said:


> Zelda disguised herself as a man. Princess Ruto referred to Sheik as a young man, implying that Zelda at least tried to appear the opposite gender, and with magical abilities, why wouldn't she go all the way?



Cloud disguised himself as a woman. Horny men referred to cloud as a young lady.

Who says Sheik did go all the way?

Manga doesn't count.


----------



## Bowie

Tao said:


> Cloud disguised himself as a woman. Horny men referred to cloud as a young lady.
> 
> Who says Sheik did go all the way?
> 
> Manga doesn't count.



My point is that, if Zelda wanted to become a man, she could do it. She has the power to and, if you're gonna try and trick people into thinking you're a man (which she did) then there's no real reason why you wouldn't actually become one. Also, as Sheik, Zelda is different physically. Sheik appears much more flexible and quick, meanwhile Zelda appears much weaker and slow. We've never seen Zelda defend herself in the kind of way she does as Sheik, which wouldn't make sense if we were to assume Sheik wasn't a different body.


----------



## Tao

Bowie said:


> My point is that, if Zelda wanted to become a man, she could do it. She has the power to and, if you're gonna try and trick people into thinking you're a man (which she did) then there's no real reason why you wouldn't actually become one. Also, as Sheik, Zelda is different physically. Sheik appears much more flexible and quick, meanwhile Zelda appears much weaker and slow. We've never seen Zelda defend herself in the kind of way she does as Sheik, which wouldn't make sense if we were to assume Sheik wasn't a different body.




Not necessarily. The 'magic' might have been enough to slightly alter her appearance but not necessarily her biology. I mean, it can't be that great of magic. If it was, why would she need the concealing outfit that only draws more attention? Surely she wouldn't if she looked that much like a dude?

There's also no need for her to change her entire body unless she's planning on some sweet lovin'...Which also points towards the lack of bulge in that outfit of hers. That's a pretty tight outfit. Even if Sheik wasn't packin' much I'm sure there would be something.
Zelda hasn't been shown to have much of a figure either (outside of fan art). I can totally see her passing off as a guy if she took off the dress (and put on something more 'masculine').

We've never really seen Sheik defend herself properly either outside of Smash and Hyrule Warriors which are both non canon (as well as HW pointing even more to her being a woman).

Maybe the lack of magical attacks with Sheik is due to that sort of magic being more tied to the Royal family, which would obviously get her noticed. I don't recall many other human/hylian magic users in OoT or MM.
Likewise, if she has powerful magic as Zelda there's less need to get her lovely pink dress dirty because as we know, all women become physically useless the moment they're wearing a pink dress...


----------



## aliscka

Tao is right; Zelda used magic to transform KEY parts of her appearance to appear to be Shiekah. She appeared to be a young man because of her masculine looking figure but I honestly doubt she used magic to actually transform herself into a man...

Honestly, I don't know why this is still being debated when an official Nintendo representative disclosed that Sheik is a female because Zelda is. Really, we should all know better, as its obvious how much the Japanese enjoy gender-bending. End discussion.


----------



## Bowie

Tao said:


> Not necessarily. The 'magic' might have been enough to slightly alter her appearance but not necessarily her biology. I mean, it can't be that great of magic. If it was, why would she need the concealing outfit that only draws more attention? Surely she wouldn't if she looked that much like a dude?
> 
> There's also no need for her to change her entire body unless she's planning on some sweet lovin'...Which also points towards the lack of bulge in that outfit of hers. That's a pretty tight outfit. Even if Sheik wasn't packin' much I'm sure there would be something.
> Zelda hasn't been shown to have much of a figure either (outside of fan art). I can totally see her passing off as a guy if she took off the dress (and put on something more 'masculine').
> 
> We've never really seen Sheik defend herself properly either outside of Smash and Hyrule Warriors which are both non canon (as well as HW pointing even more to her being a woman).
> 
> Maybe the lack of magical attacks with Sheik is due to that sort of magic being more tied to the Royal family, which would obviously get her noticed. I don't recall many other human/hylian magic users in OoT or MM.
> Likewise, if she has powerful magic as Zelda there's less need to get her lovely pink dress dirty because as we know, all women become physically useless the moment they're wearing a pink dress...



Perhaps you're right. I'm still not sure, though. Zelda is kind of stupid, to be honest. If she was as intelligent as she's supposed to be, she would've transformed back into Zelda (assuming she can't use magic as Sheik) and used magic to assist Link, unless you're right in thinking it's simply not strong enough. As for her outfit, again, she is kind of stupid. Transforming into a man wouldn't be extremely necessary, but I guess if you were trying to hide from somebody as powerful as Ganondorf, you'd do everything in your power to keep yourself concealed, and that may include that specific body part.

Her fighting abilities aren't very clear, but fighter moves in Super Smash Bros. are supposed to reflect on the fighter in at least some way, and I could imagine Sheik being that way if the opportunity ever came up in one of the games, so I personally follow that despite it not being in any real relation to The Legend of Zelda series.

At the end of the day, I still consider Sheik a man. The whole Sheik is Zelda therefore Sheik is female concept just doesn't make sense to me, because I still believe that Zelda would go all the way with her magic and completely transform herself, and, again, I think the sudden change of physical abilities and appearance would support that. There's just as much proof to support the idea Sheik is female, though, so I don't think we'll ever know for sure.


----------



## Shimmer

My brother has Disgaea 3 and the movements are so slippery and eye hurting. After playing something like Pokemon AS, it just looks cheap and lazy.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

why is this an argument. 

With all six sages freed, Link is instructed to return to the Temple of Time where none other than Sheik awaits. Sheik congratulates Link on his efforts and offers an explanation on what exactly happened to Hyrule during Link's disappearance before finally revealing his true identity as Princess Zelda.


from the wiki, which reports the events of the Ocarina of Time. Which I played and I can confirm


----------



## kittencat

I don't like Marshal. Actually, I dislike a lot of Tier 1/Tier 2 villagers and also kind of dislike the entire concept of sorting them into tiers.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> Zelda disguised herself as a man. Princess Ruto referred to Sheik as a young man, implying that Zelda at least tried to appear the opposite gender, and with magical abilities, why wouldn't she go all the way?



Hmm, as a trans man I kind of resent this.


----------



## Tremens

i love jrpgs but they can be such a chore to get through...or even start


----------



## Bowie

kittencat said:


> Hmm, as a trans man I kind of resent this.



What I mean is that, if Zelda is trying to hide from Ganondorf, transforming into the opposite gender would be a clever move so there's no chance of being recognised. A transsexual Zelda is a fabulous concept, though.


----------



## Alienfish

Tremens said:


> i love jrpgs but they can be such a chore to get through...or even start



all depends if you are into the characters and the fandom tbh.


----------



## Tao

Noiru said:


> all depends if you are into the characters and the fandom tbh.




Personally, I find that with all games rather than just JRPG's.


Like with Bayonetta (for an easy example that's an 'unpopular opinion'). Most of of my distaste for the game/franchise is because I utterly detest the characters in it.


----------



## kittencat

Bowie said:


> What I mean is that, if Zelda is trying to hide from Ganondorf, transforming into the opposite gender would be a clever move so there's no chance of being recognised. A transsexual Zelda is a fabulous concept, though.



Ah, I think I understand you now. You're right, it really is...


----------



## infinikitten

Tao said:


> Personally, I find that with all games rather than just JRPG's.
> 
> 
> Like with Bayonetta (for an easy example that's an 'unpopular opinion'). Most of of my distaste for the game/franchise is because I utterly detest the characters in it.



I'm with you on Bayonetta... /shudders


----------



## Zeiro

Though it has its flaws, Sonic '06 is one of my favorite Sonic games. It feels like a Sonic Adventure 3.


----------



## Stalfos

Zeiro said:


> Though it has its flaws, Sonic '06 is one of my favorite Sonic games. *It feels like a Sonic Adventure 3*.



Thanks for the info. I'll stay as far away from it as possible then.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Destiny is a scam.


----------



## MittensDaFourth

FnaF is a game that was only made to be a money-maker for YouTubers. These people thinking that there's anything special about it are just in denial.


----------



## Tao

MittensDaFourth said:


> FnaF is a game that was only made to be a money-maker for YouTubers. These people thinking that there's anything special about it are just in denial.



Actually I remember the developer releasing another game on Steam Greenlight about a year beforehand. I don't remember the name of it but it was some children's game about beavers that looked really awful and got trashed by most people, most notably by Jim Sterling. The criticism was how it looked like utter ****, the game was utter **** and that the models were unintentionally terrifying, like creepy animatronics rather than happy forest animals. The game as a whole got absolutely bombarded with negative criticism from everybody (which it deserved to be honest).

Apparently the guy was already depressed and suicidal from a lot of other stuff in his life and people laughing at his game that he worked hard on was the last straw. He salvaged all that negative response and used his horrible looking character models that people hated to make something else instead. He essentially thought "people think my games are unintentionally terrifying, so I'm going to intentionally make something terrifying".

I only know the above from another of Jim's videos when he covered FnaF, using this developers 'story' as an example to show how developers (and people in general) *should* take negative criticism. 


I think that FnaF is a steaming pile of crap, but the fact that the dev took all that negative feedback and built something really popular from that negative feedback is really admirable...Especially with all these other 'devs' who throw massive hissy fits when you call their game **** and learn nothing from it. I would stay that's pretty special.


[Edit]

I searched Jim Sterling's youtube for it and the game was actually called 'Chipper and Sons Lumber Co'



Spoiler


----------



## spCrossing

Tao said:


> -snip-


Huh, its like Conker's Twelve Tales being turned into Conker's Bad Fur Day.


----------



## supernerd117

Violence in video games does have an effect on the brain.  Repeated participation in very violent games, and even mildly violent games (depending on the person) may result in regular violent thoughts and feelings.  I try to choose games that mock or make fun of their own violence (Guacamelee!, Mario, Rayman, etc.), and sometimes play certain games that take their violence more seriously (Pokemon, Zelda, Mega Man, etc.).  I usually stay away from FPS games, because I literally tend to become angry when playing those games.


----------



## Bowie

supernerd117 said:


> Violence in video games does have an effect on the brain.  Repeated participation in very violent games, and even mildly violent games (depending on the person) may result in regular violent thoughts and feelings.  I try to choose games that mock or make fun of their own violence (Guacamelee!, Mario, Rayman, etc.), and sometimes play certain games that take their violence more seriously (Pokemon, Zelda, Mega Man, etc.).  I usually stay away from FPS games, because I literally tend to become angry when playing those games.



I play violent video games like Team Fortress 2, Garry's Mod, Borderlands 2 and many others. You get a little frustrated when you keep losing, but that comes with any game with the ability to lose. It varies from person to person, and watching any video of players of Call of Duty will give you an idea of that, but it's certainly not universal. I wouldn't go around with a gun shooting people like I do in games, just like how I wouldn't save a princess, mainly because princes are more my thing.


----------



## Tao

supernerd117 said:


> Violence in video games does have an effect on the brain.  Repeated participation in very violent games, and even mildly violent games (depending on the person) may result in regular violent thoughts and feelings.  I try to choose games that mock or make fun of their own violence (Guacamelee!, Mario, Rayman, etc.), and sometimes play certain games that take their violence more seriously (Pokemon, Zelda, Mega Man, etc.).  I usually stay away from FPS games, because I literally tend to become angry when playing those games.



I played GTAIII. I then displayed my dad's severed head on a pike as I massacred the local village's children with a beanbag...Full of nails.


Proof that violent video games turn you into a monster.


----------



## Yeosin

Bowie said:


> I wouldn't go around with a gun shooting people like I do in games, *just like how I wouldn't save a princess, mainly because princes are more my thing*.



My hero.

//on topic--



supernerd117 said:


> Violence in video games does have an effect on the brain.  Repeated participation in very violent games, and even mildly violent games (depending on the person) may result in regular violent thoughts and feelings.  I try to choose games that mock or make fun of their own violence (Guacamelee!, Mario, Rayman, etc.), and sometimes play certain games that take their violence more seriously (Pokemon, Zelda, Mega Man, etc.).  I usually stay away from FPS games, because I literally tend to become angry when playing those games.




If you get angry from playing FPS/violent games, odds are you're losing..or need therapy.
If either one of these is the case, it can be fixed/helped.

Either..
A) Get a Therapist.
B) Stop Losing. 
C) Just don't play????

//sidenote 
Wtf since when has pokemon been violent? 
Is ACNL now violent for letting you have axes??


----------



## Cardbored

It's ok to get angry at videogames but I mean don't go throwing your controller at the wall or screaming curses around.


----------



## Alienfish

If you get violent from video games most likely you have other diagnoses/issues.


----------



## Dinkleburg

My one is that I hate GTA games. I used to like them as a teen but I kinda grew out of the whole "lawl crime and violence is so edgy and badass" thing. It's an average game franchise at best.


----------



## Yeosin

Dinkleburg said:


> My one is that I hate GTA games. I used to like them as a teen but I kinda grew out of the whole "lawl crime and violence is so edgy and badass" thing. It's an average game franchise at best.



GTA Games are a horrible concept imo. Like I personally don't see the fun in Stealing cars -- >shooting up civilians --> Escape the cops --> Stealing cards, and so on. 

That's just me I guess,


----------



## pokedude729

I think that Spriti Tracks is one of the most underrated Zelda Game. People just write it off as 'another ds zelda' because of Phantom Hourglass, but It took phantom hourglass and fixed most of the glaring problems. 
Zelda is a better companion that ciela, 
You don't have to go through the entire tower of spirits when you unlock the different levels, although you can go into previous sections if you want to find few hidden goodies,
The soundtrack as a whole is a lot better.


----------



## Tao

After finally playing and completing Metroid Other M, I really don't understand where all the negativity has come from.

The gameplay was great. It was essentially just a 3D classic Metroid. 
The story was fine as well. All this sexism I hear so much about I struggled to find. All the whining about her not using equipment is also explained in the first 20 minutes and it makes perfect friggin' sense as well. The only 'stupid' thing was her not using the Varia suit but I know that was pretty much done for gameplay reasons only, and gameplay shouldn't suffer for the story (which it didn't)...Oh, and her being 'emotional'. She ain't really that emotional at all. She's scared once when Ridley first appears and sad once when her 'farther figure' dies and if you ask me, those are perfectly rational responses to those situations.

Is it the best Metroid? Nope. It's really not that bad either though.




pokedude729 said:


> I think that Spriti Tracks is one of the most underrated Zelda Game. People just write it off as 'another ds zelda' because of Phantom Hourglass, but It took phantom hourglass and fixed most of the glaring problems.
> Zelda is a better companion that ciela,
> You don't have to go through the entire tower of spirits when you unlock the different levels, although you can go into previous sections if you want to find few hidden goodies,
> The soundtrack as a whole is a lot better.



I liked Phantom Hourglass. I've not played Spirit Tracks but it's on my 'to do' list.


----------



## Ramza

The Last of Us was doodoo.


----------



## pokedude729

I would like to see a female Link one of these days, even if it's only in a spin-off.


----------



## Geoni

My biggest unpopular gaming opinion is an opinion I have of the film industry as well: where are the people of color and diversity? Gaming really suffers from catering to the white male who has masculinity insecurities.


----------



## Stalfos

Tetsuya Nomura (SquareEnix) is the single most overrated person in the gaming industry.


----------



## Tao

pokedude729 said:


> I would like to see a female Link one of these days, even if it's only in a spin-off.



I'm hearing that more and more....But I feel that if I legitimately said "I want a male Samus or Lara" I would be greeted with a bunch of replies like "there's enough male characters!", "you have Nathan Drake!" or "something something sexism and privileges!".


I just think rather than changing existing established characters, there should be entirely new characters.


----------



## Steelfang

I can't get into a game if I really hate the character I'm playing. I just lose any motivation to keep them safe at all.

I'm also not a fan of the ultra-realistic art style a lot of games are coming out with now, because it seems like so many of them look the same. Realism is actually kind of limiting.

I also don't like how fast Nintendo is going through new consoles, and how a lot of games only have 1 or two _new_ games for the same console. I hate having to spend a ton of money on an entirely new system just to get a continuation of the same story.

I think people whine too much about family-friendly games being "too easy." If you want a really hard game, get a really hard game. They exist. Or come up with your own challenges to make the game harder. Every game does not have to cater to you specifically.

And while I liked Fire Emblem: Awakening for a lot of things gameplay wise, I absolutely hate a lot of the character designs. I'm not a big fan of its art style, and I feel like, story and character-wise, the Tellius series was more enjoyable. There are some things I liked in Awakening in terms of story, and how many supports you could have, but I didn't really care about a lot of the characters, and I found a bunch of the designs to be really unappealing (especially the armor). Tellius had some ridiculous designs, too, but there were a lot more good designs to make up for it.

Also on Fire Emblem: I think shipping wars are totally ridiculous. This goes for stuff outside of gaming, too, though: I've seen supposed "best friends" totally turn on each other because one of them didn't like the other's ship.

I'm the kind of person who, when I get into something, I _really_ get into it, so I understand why gaming is such a huge deal to a lot of people, because it is to me, too. Games aren't just a side hobby I indulge in over the occasional weekend, they're also a huge part of my career, so I get it. I just really don't like how hostile various parts of the 'gaming community' can be, and as much as a lot of people want to deny it, I do think that the gaming community has some pretty big issues with bigotry - and this is coming from a white guy. I understand not wanting to be painted with the same brush as someone else, but at the same time, I think more good comes from actively trying to improve your community and making it more welcoming than just whining about how unfair it is that people think your community is racist, sexist, or trans/bi/homophobic when a lot of the most prominent or vocal people in it _actually are._ It's true that the world is more quick to notice negative things over positive, but I still feel that people who actively engage in the community do have some responsibility in how it looks to those outside of it.

As much as people don't want to think of themselves as being an "-ist" or a "-phobe," we all make mistakes, and it's better to be aware and trying to improve than it is to just ignore the problem and pretend that you never contribute to it.


----------



## Stalfos

Mav said:


> I can't get into a game if I really hate the character I'm playing. I just lose any motivation to keep them safe at all.



I can relate to this so much. *Yeah, I'm looking at you, Tidus*


----------



## Steelfang

Stalfos said:


> I can relate to this so much. *Yeah, I'm looking at you, Tidus*



Yeah, see, I could play a total jerk as long as I can in some way like or care about that jerk, but if I'm playing a character that I just can't force myself to like, I'm totally willing to let terrible things happen to them if possible.


----------



## Alienfish

I agree with realism, and it make the games really graphics heavy so it's like.. dude stop. Tbh I prefer cartoon/anime games lol


----------



## Steelfang

Noiru said:


> I agree with realism, and it make the games really graphics heavy so it's like.. dude stop. Tbh I prefer cartoon/anime games lol



I can enjoy a game that isn't especially cartoony, but I think for me, I just really like a unique style. While I haven't played every game in the franchise and even dislike a few that I have, one thing I could say that I like about the Legend of Zelda series is that you could show me a screenshot and I could easily identify which exact game it is.

Realism is cool at first, but the style wears off pretty fast when so many other major game series look almost exactly the same. On the one hand, it's amazing how far we've come with realistic visuals, on the other hand, on the other hand, we're starting to reach a point where there's not much further we can go with it before it gets stale.


----------



## radical6

Dad said:


> My biggest unpopular gaming opinion is an opinion I have of the film industry as well: where are the people of color and diversity? Gaming really suffers from catering to the white male who has masculinity insecurities.



i want more lesbian games. lety me be gay. DA is okay but like all the gay choices (besides DA2) sux. like in DAO alistairs romance story is so much..cooler i guess? you can become a fricking queen. but you can totally forget about leliana and leave her in lothering and zevran you can kill right away. YES i know all companions besides alistair until the kingsmeet can leave but still. havent played DAI but ive heard sera is a horribly written character and you can basically kick her out right away

yes im happy i have these choices but still i wish they were written better


----------



## keishisplayhouse

I find games with guns stupid as old hell, same with modern era games. Especially FPS games. I reaaaaaaaally hate those.

I find stitches very yucky looking, as well as Kid Cat.

Bioshock infinite wasnt all that great, nor was FF7.

I dont understand the big deal with the pokemon in gen 5/6, with gear pokemon and trashbag pokemon. I mean alot of the 1st/2nd stuff was kinda bland.

Minecraft shouldnt be as popular as it is.

I'd like to see a Gerudo Link in the legend of zelda series.

I dont see the draw of dark souls. So what, they made the game hard, big woop. 

Can the trend of white male protags with brown hair, brown eyes with a 5 o'clock shadow in the middle of nowhere or in a stereotyped badly country just stop? please?


----------



## Azza

I hate most of the first person shooters on xbox/playstation


----------



## Cardbored

Tao said:


> I'm hearing that more and more....But I feel that if I legitimately said "I want a male Samus or Lara" I would be greeted with a bunch of replies like "there's enough male characters!", "you have Nathan Drake!" or "something something sexism and privileges!".
> 
> *
> I just think rather than changing existing established characters, there should be entirely new characters.*


I agree 200%.

Also games with bullet sponge bosses suck and I don't know why games still have them.


----------



## Llust

I probably just suck at learning controls quickly, but if anyone plays the Assassins Creed series..you'll know that in the first game, the controls are really crappy > in the second game they improve by so much and are a lot easier to use > in the third game is when I start having issues. I'm so use to the second game's simple controls that even while I'm at the end of the third game, I can't even counter attack properly. Heck, I find myself just jabbing into random keys on the controller because I never got use to the controls for the third game. I didn't have much troubles for the rest of the games though


----------



## ThomasNLD

Why are shooters and horror games always so dark, you have to adjust the settings on your TV to have any sense of direction. Can the great minds of gaming not think of scary situations with lightbulbs? The creators of RE4 succeeded in that.....

I mean if I wanted black and white, I wouldn`t have bought a colour tv.


----------



## Alienfish

I don't get the appeal of Kingdom Hearts gams. Leave Crapney characters out of the games please.


----------



## Ramza

Noiru said:


> I don't get the appeal of Kingdom Hearts gams. Leave Crapney characters out of the games please.


Personally, I believe the Disney characters are the only things done right in those games.


----------



## Tao

Shadow of the Colossus is over rated as hell. It's a pretty horrible game.



Spoiler:  Angry rant



There's so much padding in that game, it's a pure joke. The 'huge open world' is just utterly pointless and only serves to needlesly inflate the amount of time you play the game by forcing you to run in a straight line on that damn horse for 10 minutes between every colossus. It's not even exploration, there's nothing to explore, you can't get lost or find something neat, the only exploration is literally finding the area where you fight the next colossus which is done by "go straight in X direction". It's the most linear open world game I've ever seen. I wouldn't mind if there were actually something else to do in that world, but there isn't, it literally just exists to add another 1 or 2 hours to the play time. 
If there were a few little enemies to defeat it would be excusable. If there were some other climbing sections, fine. But there isn't, your default attack is literally never even used. There's only about 4 places in the game you even climb (discounting the colossus themselves). What's the point? 95% of the game is 'nothing happening'. 

And the actual killing of the colossus? The only reason it's remotely challenging is because your character controls like utter ****. That boy has no sense of balance or sense or urgency. I understand that you'll get knocked around or have to hang on tight with the colossus's but damn, that boy would get knocked flying across the floor during a light breeze. Trying to stab the weak points of the colossus is one of the most irritating things I've ever sat through since you can get to the weak point with a full stamina meter and waste it all without ever stabbing the damn thing because the guy flails and stumbles around if the colossus so much as blinks, stopping you from ever being able to actually stab it. He also takes his sweet time to do anything. 

Even with all that, every colossus took 5-10 minutes to kill, which is a joke considering they're literally the only part of this game that is a game.

The entire game isn't a fight against the colossus, it's a struggle against the awful controls, physics and mechanics that somehow get praised in that game. Even the damn horse is annoying. Want to stop moving? Nope, the horse won't do that, it wants to start waking backwards instead. Want to move forwards? Well, you're gonna have to spam X and kick the crap outta that horse before it even gets up to a light trot. 

Hell, I even got annoyed at the options menu of all things! Why the hell are the camera and the aiming controls two separate things? Why is 'normal' for the camera controls actually 'inverted' but 'normal' for the aiming controls actually normal? I had to go into the options initially to change to 'inverted' on both since left was right and up was down. Why isn't it left is left by default anyway? Then I had go back to the options since I realized 'inverted' for the camera was different. I shouldn't have to go and change the options twice. It's a nitpick, but how friggin' stupid does a dev have to be to **** up such a simple thing like that?


If you removed the useless parts of the game (which is most of it) and improved the controls and mechanics, the game would be about 30 minutes long.


I'm glad that both you and the horse die in the end.


----------



## Alienfish

34423 said:


> Personally, I believe the Disney characters are the only things done right in those games.



Still doesn't make it a legit game tbh.


----------



## Shimmer

I hate the Xbox controller. It's bulky and huge in my hands. I have long fingers so why is it so freaking huge? It's not like I have little hands or anything. 

I also hate how the Xbox controller's 'letter' buttons are like Nintendo's but swapped around. It makes it hard for me to play any Xbox game because they're backwards. At least with Playstation's they came up with their own buttons so there is no confusion.


----------



## Tao

Shimmer said:


> I hate the Xbox controller. It's bulky and huge in my hands. I have long fingers so why is it so freaking huge? It's not like I have little hands or anything.
> 
> I also hate how the Xbox controller's 'letter' buttons are like Nintendo's but swapped around. It makes it hard for me to play any Xbox game because they're backwards. At least with Playstation's they came up with their own buttons so there is no confusion.




I hate the Xbox controller, more so that the controller isn't symmetrical. It just feels so wrong to hold. I got used to it, but after leaving it for any period of time and coming back, I had to get used to the way it felt again, unlike most Nintendo and Sony controllers that just feel 'right' to me because they're more symmetrical (with a few exceptions).




Also... 



Spoiler:  - Fun fact! - 



The symbols on the Sony controller are actually supposed to represent things:
- The Triangle is supposed to represent a head (though I've never understood saw it) and be used for different viewpoints.
- The Square is supposed to represent a piece of paper, a button intended for maps and menu screens.
- X and O are the symbols more commonly used for yes and no in Japan, much like a tick and cross in the west.

The buttons never really got used for their intended use, especially in the West. This is why with a lot of older Playstation games (especially Japanese developed games) the X button would often cancel or select 'no', causing frustration among people who spammed 'X' and kept accidentally canceling dialogue or unintentionally disagreeing to things. Obviously to Japanese developers, it was more obvious that they represented yes and no.


----------



## Bowie

I'm getting sick of remakes. I've probably said this before, but it needs said again.


----------



## Alienfish

Regarding to the O being yes and X being no, it's still used in Japan, at least for some games. Tbh I don't care that much since you actually notice it 


And I probably said it too, but I hate digital-only release for handhelds. which is way too common with lesser-known RPG games. I thought they stopped this but nope I noticed another game I want being digital-only. That's a big no-no.


----------



## Ramza

The 6th gen Pokemon games have been some of the worst in the series.


----------



## Alienfish

34423 said:


> The 6th gen Pokemon games have been some of the worst in the series.



XY yes, for sure. ORAS, yes cause you had to be into battling to get evolving items or be lucky as hell on the GTS and/or WT.


----------



## Cardbored

Assassin's Creed is doomed forever. I saw the new gameplay video and the game is still plagued with the same problems from the first few games. It's cringey that Ubi's kept them for so long and kept making these games.


----------



## Alienfish

Cardbored said:


> Assassin's Creed is doomed forever. I saw the new gameplay video and the game is still plagued with the same problems from the first few games. It's cringey that Ubi's kept them for so long and kept making these games.



Ubisoft is Ubisoft. They've been crapping ever since Uplay crap


----------



## Pharaoh

I don't know if I posted here already but here is my opinion ahem. -fumbles with notecards-



Spoiler



KH and KH2 are the only decent games of the entire KH saga. That Birth By Sleep? That thing that everyone says is right up th- yeah, no, it's not, it's garbage, it's filler, just like all the other KH games. Just useless padded filler that nobody that I know of ever asked for or wanted. What exactly was wrong with the plot of the first two games? Why are there so many useless and unimportant characters being created to develop things that don't require anymore development? The KH games may as well serve as all the fanfiction you will ever need, as they constantly reshape the plot as they see fit, without any reason to their own canon, it's incredible how convoluted this has become, holy ****. Do I want a KH3? Uhhhh maybe ten years ago??? I'm AN OLD PERSON now, I played this **** when I was like 12, what the **** happened to this series? 

The Super Mario franchise is **** now. I say this loving a lot of Mario games and growing up with Nintendo. It's absolute **** now. It used to have an interesting, unique, bizarre weirdness to it that was unlike other games. If you ever played Super Mario 64, there was just this unsettling boldness to it, it just did whatever it wanted. Now? It's this creepy Japanese kawaii cutesy BULL****. Oh my god what the hell happened? It's so kid-friendly now, it's just over the top. I was playing the newest Mario Party the other day and what the actual **** is this??? Why are we all riding a car together??? Why are we all rolling the dice and advancing as one unit NO **** THIS. This is supposed to be a bloodthirsty competition in which I have Boo devour your soul for coins, this is not a ****ing roadtrip. Why is everything so CUTE now? Is that what happens when you become popular, you just become reduced to a mascot that panders? 

I hate Alice Madness Returns, I hate how buggy it is, I hate how textures randomly glitch out, I hate how I can't ****ing toggle my weapons because my game is bugged where I can't change between anything (and yeah I've tried to fix everything, the keyboard, the mouse, the in-game options, EVERYTHING, it's broken), I hate how Alice acts, I hate how the story's completely changed and doesn't make any sense in regards to the original, I hate how there's an actual "villain" whose only purpose is to be a villain and nothing else as the most boring ass character I have seen in a while, and the levels aside from the artwork are utterly dull and linear, I mean there is so much wrong with this game gameplay-wise, design-wise, and conceptually, and yet there are so many people that will adamantly defend this as being a good game despite flaws, and although most reviews were very harsh on the technical aspects, I still don't agree there's much to defend on this, there is a lot wrong with this. It doesn't work as a whole and it butchers everything I liked about the first game.


----------



## Cookiex

I liked the Exo abilities in Call of Duty Advance Warfare.


----------



## pokedude729

Spirit Tracks is one if tge best Zelda games to date. Why do people hate it so much?


----------



## Alienfish

pokedude729 said:


> Spirit Tracks is one if tge best Zelda games to date. Why do people hate it so much?



Because... the gameplay is so bad and it annoyed me to no end. Same with PH.. ugh why was I even excited for that mango...


----------



## Nay

there should be more aesthetic games like Journey/Flower


----------



## Alienfish

audino said:


> there should be more aesthetic games like Journey/Flower



more lsd games

yea.. for sure.

also i prefer comic/manga aesthetics rather than real life graphics >_<


----------



## Flop

Noiru said:


> Because... the gameplay is so bad and it annoyed me to no end. Same with PH.. ugh why was I even excited for that mango...


I love the handheld games tbh.


----------



## Nay

Only played PH but i hated sailing tbh  I got really good at the dungeon of the ocean king though hahah


----------



## Celestefey

I find Smash Bros to be kind of boring. :\ I started playing when Brawl came out, I played that for a while, but eventually I got tired of it. Fighter games aren't really my thing. Same thing with Smash U. I was so excited for that game, but I think I only clocked a few hours into it before getting bored of it. I think I need to play it more with friends but I don't really have any friends who play it lmao. xD Plus not to mention I am terrible at it, so if I were to play online I would just be pooped on by everyone. But yeah idk, I don't think it's really as great as everyone makes it out to be.


----------



## Alienfish

Flop said:


> I love the handheld games tbh.



Those for GB/C/A or whatever yes but DS just uuugh.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I really don't like season passes. I've bought two of them and both times there was extra DLC published that wasn't part of the season pass. They should include _everything_ they plan to include as DLC to the game if you bought the season pass.


----------



## Alienfish

DarkDesertFox said:


> I really don't like season passes. I've bought two of them and both times there was extra DLC published that wasn't part of the season pass. They should include _everything_ they plan to include as DLC to the game if you bought the season pass.


Borderlands 2, cough cough.

Yes I hardly buy those either they will probably get on as much sale later


----------



## pokedude729

I actually liked the Mystery Dungeon Personality Quiz.


----------



## Alienfish

pokedude729 said:


> I actually liked the Mystery Dungeon Personality Quiz.



me too even though i always got the worst pokemons lol


----------



## erikaeliseh

i agree, too many pokemon.

- - - Post Merge - - -

make them less special


----------



## Ashtot

tbh ive become somewhat tired of pokemon simply because of the mega evolutions i find that they were really unnecessary but younger kids probably love it


----------



## puppy

the main pokemon series is starting the feel redundant for the first time to me. XY and ORAS took me so long to beat when it used to take me around 4 days to finish a game. 

i think its because ive been playing fanmade pokemon games like zeta/omicron and insurgence, where ive been indulging in challenge runs like nuzlocke and randomizer. i know you can do nuzlockes in the real games but its so much better to have them be supported by the game. there is too close to zero challenge element in these games now to make them interesting.

im still fine with mystery dungeon and ranger though.


----------



## Celestefey

Apparently this is an unpopular gaming opinion to a lot of people, but I guess maybe not to others on here. Anyways...

I think Nintendo is the best gaming company out there. They do honestly make the best games. Their ideas are so fresh and unique and it always really angers me that people say they make games for "kids". Like... Their games are aimed at for ALL audiences! I know so many fans of Nintendo of all ages. 

What I do find ridiculous though is how people will moan about how Nintendo always stick to the same formula when making games. Like, people complain about how Nintendo have made so many Mario games. Well, the reason they have is because it's selling well and people enjoy it?! So why would they not carry on making more? And it's not like other game companies aren't guilty of this. I can name a few examples off of the top of my head. Like Final Fantasy. Admittedly they do change up the characters and etc but still, it is like the same sort of thing over and over. :\ I do like Final Fantasy by the way, I'm just stating an example. It's so utterly ridiculous. 

And really if people think I am childish for enjoying Nintendo games, then so be it. They are the games that I find the most fun and enjoyable. And if they want to carry on playing their same old generic shooter games, then fine by me. They all look the same anyway. At least Nintendo are making new and unique games that aren't like anything else (eg: Splatoon!).


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I don't like Call of Duty or other first person shooters.


----------



## Pharaoh

I don't like the separation and categorization of casual and hardcore gamers. I feel that all people interested in video games, no matter what the genre or frequency of playtime, or gender, should not be discounted or excluded from gaming or looked down on. I actually came across a person who had claimed Nintendo games were not real games, and that anyone who played them weren't actually gamers, because they took no skill. It's one of the strangest arguments I've ever seen. Gaming can be skillful and competitive, but it is also a hobby that can be enjoyed by anyone for any reason. Furthermore it was also argued that the majority of female gamers only played casual games such as Nintendo titles and Candy Crush, and were therefore not considered "real gamers." To which I have to say...most males, especially on deviantART, seem to display a passion and near obsession for Nintendo and Sega titles themselves, so...wouldn't that make most _people_ casuals then?


----------



## Minties

I hate the direction they took with pokemon. 

I think that a significant portion of gamers that are female are not good or play games that are targeted at them that require little to no skills i.e. Animal Crossing, The Sims, Certain MMOs

(for context, I'm also a female)


----------



## Alienfish

Celestefey said:


> . They do honestly make the best games. Their ideas are so fresh and unique and it always really angers me that people say they make games for "kids". Like... Their games are aimed at for ALL audiences! I know so many fans of Nintendo of all ages.



Yes.. a lot of their games are for younger audiences, at least here in the west. If you look to a ton of the Japan-exclusive releases you can find more "mature" games such as JRPG, dating sims, visual novels etc. Due to their damn region locking not a lot of those make it here as for the more mature games, and if they do it takes AGES or handled very discreetly such as Senran Kagura(the first one, the one coming this summer got some attention because boob-mousepad), Code of Princess etc. and the distro is most of the time very bad, like physical for one region and digital for the other or digital for both which means you can't really import unless you have a console for each region.

And most of time they make the market with steady, more child-friendly games like their usual Mario or Pok?mon, which, sure can appeal to all ages but it gets kinda tiring if they do the same thing all over again. Therefore I applaud them for Splatoon which I won't be able to get but the idea looks good I love the character design. Yeah, their usual tries get boring indeed.

Also, if you compare it to PS Vita or any other region-free console, you can import game and create your personal taste-library rather than sticking to few out (both consoles requites money of course). Sure they pull a lot of digital shenanigans here too you can always import unless you care a crapton for the DLC.

I don't think people playing them are childish, I just think Nintendo is too family-friendly outside Japan.


----------



## Celestefey

Minties said:


> I think that a significant portion of gamers that are female are not good or play games that are targeted at them that require little to no skills i.e. Animal Crossing, The Sims, Certain MMOs
> 
> (for context, I'm also a female)



I don't think that is an opinion, but more just a fact. :\ Although that is just because those games appeal more to a more female demographic and are much more relaxing. I mean the first game I ever played was Animal Crossing for the Gamecube. It was just an easy way to get into playing videogames, since I suppose whenever I watched my dad play them they looked really difficult, so that's also probably why other females choose to play games like that. Also, the more "hardcore" shooter-y sort of games just wouldn't appeal to females either for obvious reasons. They aim for male demographics. That is literally the only reason why. But on the other hand, there are definitely a lot more females who play videogames than you would assume... Like it's 50/50 on either side, now. So that's why I find it ridiculous when people say that videogames are an exclusively male hobby. Because it isn't. There are games out there for everyone.

Also, I would say that Animal Crossing does take a bit of skill, in my opinion. xD Like having the patience and time to lay-out your town and design it, save up Bells to buy things, and etc... Yeah, I would say whilst it may not seem skilful in the techniques and how you play the game, but rather it's a game that allows you to really express your creativity more than anything. And not many people out there are very creative!


----------



## Pharaoh

Celestefey said:


> I don't think that is an opinion, but more just a fact. :\ Although that is just because those games appeal more to a more female demographic and are much more relaxing. I mean the first game I ever played was Animal Crossing for the Gamecube. It was just an easy way to get into playing videogames, since I suppose whenever I watched my dad play them they looked really difficult, so that's also probably why other females choose to play games like that. Also, the more "hardcore" shooter-y sort of games just wouldn't appeal to females either for obvious reasons. They aim for male demographics. That is literally the only reason why. But on the other hand, there are definitely a lot more females who play videogames than you would assume... Like it's 50/50 on either side, now. So that's why I find it ridiculous when people say that videogames are an exclusively male hobby. Because it isn't. There are games out there for everyone.
> 
> Also, I would say that Animal Crossing does take a bit of skill, in my opinion. xD Like having the patience and time to lay-out your town and design it, save up Bells to buy things, and etc... Yeah, I would say whilst it may not seem skilful in the techniques and how you play the game, but rather it's a game that allows you to really express your creativity more than anything. And not many people out there are very creative!



The thing also that bothers me about this argument is that a very large portion of males also play more casual games as as whole, but nobody ever tells them they aren't "_real gamers_." The casual argument only ever is made when it involves females. Casual is just a term to further separate players and form barriers between genders. The fact that you're automatically excluded if you don't find enjoyment in or aren't automatically good at skill specific games or shooters is ridiculous criteria. If this is the case, all males who cannot get through games like Dark Souls should be considered mere casuals and not "true gamers". Stop the labeling of people who are trying to enjoy a hobby, no matter how good they are at it or what they choose to play.

EDIT: Should also mention that my comment was directed more at the one you'd replied to Celeste, I thought it would show up for some reason when I quoted yours. So I hope you don't think I necessarily disagreed with YOUR post, I was just commenting on casual gameplay in general.


----------



## Celestefey

Pharaoh said:


> The thing also that bothers me about this argument is that a very large portion of males also play more casual games as as whole, but nobody ever tells them they aren't "_real gamers_." The casual argument only ever is made when it involves females. Casual is just a term to further separate players and form barriers between genders. The fact that you're automatically excluded if you don't find enjoyment in or aren't automatically good at skill specific games or shooters is ridiculous criteria. If this is the case, all males who cannot get through games like Dark Souls should be considered mere casuals and not "true gamers". Stop the labeling of people who are trying to enjoy a hobby, no matter how good they are at it or what they choose to play.
> 
> EDIT: Should also mention that my comment was directed more at the one you'd replied to Celeste, I thought it would show up for some reason when I quoted yours. So I hope you don't think I necessarily disagreed with YOUR post, I was just commenting on casual gameplay in general.



Oh no, I totally agree with you! I think we should all be allowed to enjoy playing videogames and not feel pressurised into being a "real gamer". A real gamer is surely someone who enjoys just playing games, REGARDLESS of whether they take it seriously or not, and also their gender. And you are right it seems to be less aimed at males than females. I think it is because GENERALLY speaking, males tend to be quite defensive over "male exclusive" hobbies such as gaming or football or stuff like that, and as soon as a girl tries to play it, it's like blasphemous! How dare they enjoy something that /I/ like! :x LOL. Even though any hobby should not be gender exclusive.


----------



## mob

league of legends is a good game


----------



## Soraru

*Zelda and Link.*
I do not ship it, but pretty much everyone else does. I see cosplay's, fan-art, I see Zelda themed weddings with Zelda as bride and Link as the groom. Its nice that people enjoy LoZ in their own way. While I do think that its strange for most people to act as if Link and Zelda are canon. 

*Time Traveling in AC. *
Most people consider it cheating but I don't. I don't see any problem with Time traveling unless its the weeding problems and villager moving out if you fast forward a month or something. I think its something that just makes it a lot easier to play the game since not everyone has the time to play it all times of the day, in all seasons.


----------



## Le Ham

Every fantasy MMORPG thing ever is practically the same, why are there so many and why are there people to play every one

The artwork on the website is several times more attractive than the actual game
Freemium, freemium everywhere
A lot of them just throw you in without telling you what to do
Get some decent translators pls
The same classes, the same races, the same elements of gameplay, the same backstory formula
Most of your time spent is on grinding, partially because of the freemium
"oh look itz a durgin" "i fite u 1v1 m8" no

And don't even get me started on the "clash" things


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

I loved the game Quest 64.  The music was great and the combat system was creative(wish you could've had an actual party instead of just your single character though and you had to grind a lot).
I also LOVED Castlevania 64 and Legacy of Darkness.  Again, the music was to die for, the ambiance was great, and they're the closest portrayals of Dracula anything has come to the book's character.


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Brawl and tr4sh suck. Melee was the last really good game to come out of the series. Sakurai doesn't know what he's doing in trying to make Smash a party game; if he simply didn't care about who played it, then everyone would play it like they did with Smash 64 and Melee. The only people who still like Melee is _everybody_ who recognizes a longlasting competitive game. It's been around 14 years with nearly no corporate involvement. Brawl and tr4sh have nothing on it.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Yukari Yakumo said:


> I loved the game Quest 64.  The music was great and the combat system was creative(wish you could've had an actual party instead of just your single character though and you had to grind a lot)



Oh man I loved that game! I agree it was a huge grindfest but for it's time it was such a well done game, never understood why it never got popular.


----------



## Minties

Pharaoh said:


> The thing also that bothers me about this argument is that a very large portion of males also play more casual games as as whole, but nobody ever tells them they aren't "_real gamers_." The casual argument only ever is made when it involves females. Casual is just a term to further separate players and form barriers between genders. The fact that you're automatically excluded if you don't find enjoyment in or aren't automatically good at skill specific games or shooters is ridiculous criteria. If this is the case, all males who cannot get through games like Dark Souls should be considered mere casuals and not "true gamers". Stop the labeling of people who are trying to enjoy a hobby, no matter how good they are at it or what they choose to play.
> 
> EDIT: Should also mention that my comment was directed more at the one you'd replied to Celeste, I thought it would show up for some reason when I quoted yours. So I hope you don't think I necessarily disagreed with YOUR post, I was just commenting on casual gameplay in general.



This is the /unpopular/ opinion thread and I stated my opinion. You're adding invisible subtext to my post that was never there. I never said that it doesn't make them "real gamers", I said I believed a majority were actually not very good if you were to compare them to the male population.  If the spread is truly 50/50 as the person above claims, then my opinion is pretty valid. That's not to say that ALL FEMALE GAMERS are bad. I don't know where you came up with the idea that I said only females are casual. Males are casual too if they play casual games. In my world and others around me, it's divided between casual and hardcore regardless of gender. I'm not 15, I've been part of the gaming community for many years both casually and crazy hardcore (talking over a decade) and I formed my opinion based on what I have seen. It's never divided by the sexes, just by skill. I just noted that in the vast amount of female players I've encountered I haven't seen as many skilled girls as I have boys. (Btw, Typically only people that actually are terrible pull out the "oh girls can't play games, get in the kitchen")


----------



## Pharaoh

Minties said:


> This is the /unpopular/ opinion thread and I stated my opinion. You're adding invisible subtext to my post that was never there. I never said that it doesn't make them "real gamers", I said I believed a majority were actually not very good if you were to compare them to the male population.  If the spread is truly 50/50 as the person above claims, then my opinion is pretty valid. That's not to say that ALL FEMALE GAMERS are bad. I don't know where you came up with the idea that I said only females are casual. Males are casual too if they play casual games. In my world and others around me, it's divided between casual and hardcore regardless of gender. I'm not 15, I've been part of the gaming community for many years both casually and crazy hardcore (talking over a decade) and I formed my opinion based on what I have seen. It's never divided by the sexes, just by skill. I just noted that in the vast amount of female players I've encountered I haven't seen as many skilled girls as I have boys. (Btw, Typically only people that actually are terrible pull out the "oh girls can't play games, get in the kitchen")



I wasn't pulling anything out of your argument necessarily, I was commenting on the general argument brought up. I thought this was a thread where you could discuss the opinions after they were stated and I wasn't attacking you at all, I was merely explaining what I believe to be an equally unpopular opinion of female gamers as well, which sits at the opposite of yours. I never said you said all females were casual, I said that was part of the argument, that it's always brought up in junction to females being gamers. I didn't mean for you to take it an offensive or personal way. I didn't feel that my reply attacked you in any way but it's the internet and words aren't really conveyed easily through here.


----------



## Minties

Don't worry, I was offended or upset or anything. I was more so expanding and explaining my opinion because it felt like you misunderstood me haha. No harm done, I like discussing things.


----------



## Pharaoh

Minties said:


> Don't worry, I was offended or upset or anything. I was more so expanding and explaining my opinion because it felt like you misunderstood me haha. No harm done, I like discussing things.



I'm glad Minties, because I didn't want to come across as angry at you or anything, it's just a common type of thing I always read online and it always baffles me. On one hand I understand partially what you mean about the demographic, I guess because I've always been surrounded by people who didn't enforce the stereotypical gender roles or exclude females from playing, as we all played in one big group back in my school days, it never really occurred to me that reality was different in any way, at least on a grander scheme.


----------



## Cardbored

Celestefey said:


> Apparently this is an unpopular gaming opinion to a lot of people, but I guess maybe not to others on here. Anyways...
> 
> I think Nintendo is the best gaming company out there. They do honestly make the best games. Their ideas are so fresh and unique and it always really angers me that people say they make games for "kids". Like... Their games are aimed at for ALL audiences! I know so many fans of Nintendo of all ages.
> 
> What I do find ridiculous though is how people will moan about how Nintendo always stick to the same formula when making games. Like, people complain about how Nintendo have made so many Mario games. Well, the reason they have is because it's selling well and people enjoy it?! So why would they not carry on making more? And it's not like other game companies aren't guilty of this. I can name a few examples off of the top of my head. Like Final Fantasy. Admittedly they do change up the characters and etc but still, it is like the same sort of thing over and over. :\ I do like Final Fantasy by the way, I'm just stating an example. It's so utterly ridiculous.
> 
> And really if people think I am childish for enjoying Nintendo games, then so be it. They are the games that I find the most fun and enjoyable. And if they want to carry on playing their same old generic shooter games, then fine by me. They all look the same anyway. At least Nintendo are making new and unique games that aren't like anything else (eg: Splatoon!).



They stick to the same formula because they cater to an audience that mostly doesn't care about technical aspects of a game. They just aim to make a game that's fun, it doesn't matter if it's the same or different. 

Meanwhile something like CoD gets called out for it because those games are aimed towards an older audience that know they're being milked for their money.

If you enjoy Nintendo games then that's good, I don't have a problem with it.


----------



## radical6

not really an unpopular opinion in gaming but more on the SJ side - i ****ing hate anita and i hate liberal feminists praising her. she's a con. she's a thief. and worst of all she's very racist. (tweeted that she thinks races separated classrooms help)

honestly I do think there's a lot of SJ things that could be discussed within gaming. but please put someone who actually play games in.


----------



## Alienfish

Cardbored said:


> They stick to the same formula because they cater to an audience that mostly doesn't care about technical aspects of a game. They just aim to make a game that's fun, it doesn't matter if it's the same or different.
> 
> Meanwhile something like CoD gets called out for it because those games are aimed towards an older audience that know they're being milked for their money.
> 
> If you enjoy Nintendo games then that's good, I don't have a problem with it.



This technical aspect can be dangerous however if they keep sticking to it and try and do new, and more advanced games than, say platformers like Mario or Pok?mon and not updating how they are going to make the controls and the maneuver of the game itself. If you want to make a more advanced RPG than Pok?mon you can't stick to old button combinations and suppose the camera and controls to be alright. Which is kinda fun because they tend to stick to the same children/family audience too (with a few exceptions like Senran Kagura and SMT games like I mentioned earlier).

As for CoD yeah it's a economic cow they can milk because they have their audience and people will buy it and most ages can enjoy it for different reasons. I can enjoy part of the game series if multiplayer, but I wouldn't buy it for single-player.

If people enjoy whatever company and games, fine but they are gonna get complaints, that's life.


----------

